# What song are you addicted to at the moment?



## Rockstar11 (Jan 29, 2008)

What song are you addicted to at the moment?
right now i'm addicted to.. "viraaniya" movie - Namastey London, Singer - Himesh Reshammiya..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 29, 2008)

teenagers by MCR.
and
Rihanna-dont stop the music(bob sinclar club mix).This bob sinclar guy is awesome(world hold on fame).


----------



## vivekrules (Jan 29, 2008)

Dard Mein Bhi Yeh Lab Muskura Jaate Hai....Beete Lamhein Hamein Jab Bhi Yaad Aate Hai..............Beete Lamhein………....

Movie Name : The Train
Singer : Kay Kay, Kshitij Tarey
Director : Hasnain S Hyderabadwala, Raksha Mistry
Lyrics : Sayeed Qadri
Music Director : Mithoon
Producer : Narendra Bajaj, Shyam Bajaj
Year : 2007
Actors : Emraan Hashmi


----------



## krates (Jan 29, 2008)

Numb and in the end of linkin park


----------



## RCuber (Jan 29, 2008)

Timo Mass - To Get Down , this song/music was featured in The Italian Job"


----------



## Hustlerr (Jan 29, 2008)

Gringo and Mama Africa - Both from Akon


----------



## shady_inc (Jan 29, 2008)

Justice for all-Amok
Love Infernal-Poisonblack
Sheep-Pink Floyd
Higher-Creed
This is the new Sh1t-Marilyn Manson.


----------



## Faun (Jan 29, 2008)

Long to go - *From Autumn to Ashes*


----------



## nvidia (Jan 29, 2008)

The way i are - Timberland


----------



## coolpcguy (Jan 29, 2008)

Incubus' Just A Phase.. gotten really addicted to!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 29, 2008)

jab tak hai dum-halla bol,sukhwinder


----------



## chicha (Jan 31, 2008)

1. November rain- GnR (always my number one)
2. yeh ishq hain - jab we met
3. super girl      - raymon
4. unforgiven 1,2 -metallica
5. high hopes  - pink floyd
6. pink          - aerosmith.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 31, 2008)

Fire ; Gravity ; Sorry Go 'Round ; Lift 
Poets of the Fall


----------



## club_pranay (Jan 31, 2008)

epiphany by stained
it's a very soulful song.. kinda old but very good.. reminds me of my tough days..

"Your words they make just a whisper 
Your face is so unclear 
I try to pay attention 
And the words just disappear 
Cuz it's always raining in my head 
Forget all the things i should have said 
So i speak to you in riddles 
Cuz my words get in my way 
I smoke the whole thing to my head 
And feel it wash away 
Cuz i can't take anymore of this 
I wanna come apart 
And did myself a little hole 
Inside your precious heart 
Cuz it's always raining in my head 
Forget all the things i should have said 
I am nothing more than 
A little boy inside 
That cries out for intention 
That i always try to hide 
Cuz i talk to you like children 
Though i don't know how i feel 
But i know i'll do the right thing 
If the right thing is in fear 
Cuz its always raining in my head 
Forget all the things i should have said"


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 31, 2008)

Kryptonite by 3 Doors Down.
Just cant seem to get it off my head.


----------



## quadroplex780 (Jan 31, 2008)

Ashley sings "Look but don't touch" but I wanna touch how to get it offma mind.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Couple of them actually:

What I've Done - Linkin Park
Mauja Mauja - Jab We Met
The Hampsterdance Song
To Phir Aao - Aawarapan (DJ Sukhetu Mix)
Mahiya - Aawarapan (Remix)

Must go home & check me winamp list again I guess.


----------



## crystal_pup (Jan 31, 2008)

*No one* by Alicia Keys
*Tumse hi* from Jab we met


----------



## Faun (Jan 31, 2008)

club_pranay said:


> epiphany by stained



mine fav too 
some more are It's been awhile, so far away, outside, right here and everything changes (so much the song says abt)


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 31, 2008)

Jidhar Dekhoon Teri Tasveer Nazar Aati Hai - both version  kishor kumar and sung by Amitabh Bachchan himself.  
Movie: Mahaan


----------



## techtronic (Jan 31, 2008)

James Dean Bradfield - Thats No Way To Tell A Lie


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 31, 2008)

Main Yahaan Tu Vahaan Zindagi Hai Kahaan.. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif
movie - Baghban
singer - Amitabh Bachchan , Alka Yagnik


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 31, 2008)

Norwegian Wood,Nowhere Man,You won't see me(Rubber Soul)


----------



## club_pranay (Jan 31, 2008)

T159 said:


> mine fav too
> some more are It's been awhile, so far away, outside, right here and everything changes (so much the song says abt)


 
yeah.. i wish it had a video.. it would've been good!!


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Feb 1, 2008)

I love this song too much .... addicted to it
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=rId1koBIpFM


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Feb 3, 2008)

thrice -  the earth will shake.

we dream of ways to break these iron bars
we dream of black noghts without moon or stars...........

the chorus just makes me scream everytime i hear it.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 7, 2008)

Maa - movie :Taare Zameen Par 
singer- shankar mahadevan

Main Kabhi Batlata Nahin
Par Andhere Se Darta Hoon Main Maa
Yun To Main,Dikhlata Nahin
Teri Parwaah Karta Hoon Main Maa
Tujhe Sab Hain Pata, Hain Na Maa
Tujhe Sab Hain Pata,,Meri Maa.... 

nice music.... good lyrics....lovely song.. 
song mind se nikal hi nahi raha hai..... 

Maa... (TZP)The best song which touches the bottom of the heart..
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=79814


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Feb 7, 2008)

Maa is nice... but i like Mera Jahan at the present....


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 7, 2008)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> I love this song too much .... addicted to it
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=rId1koBIpFM



yep amazing song... my fav song   main bhi is song ka deewana hoon 
and yeah aur ek song hai   *www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlQ5lqFQ_kU&feature=related
enjoy


----------



## xbonez (Feb 7, 2008)

ice queen by within temptations


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 7, 2008)

TZP- title song..


----------



## debiprasad_sahoo (Feb 7, 2008)

Tumko Paya.. (OSO), Maa... (TZP)


----------



## nishantv2003 (Feb 7, 2008)

teri yaadein(male version) - love story by anurag basu...
most beautiful song guys...
if u cant find it, search youtube.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 7, 2008)

Do naina aur ik kahaani(masoom)
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZL_dpb_6Lo


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Feb 7, 2008)

k.. since we can post videos here...
Khamaj-(Mora saiyan)- fuzon is my fav rite now... 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnHEVvfTcjA

this is the best qualtiy i cud find on yt...do watch it .. its one amazing video


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 7, 2008)

halla bol-dhan dhana dhan goal


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 7, 2008)

CINTEL ENTRINO said:


> k.. since we can post videos here...
> Khamaj-(Mora saiyan)- fuzon is my fav rite now...
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnHEVvfTcjA
> 
> this is the best qualtiy i cud find on yt...do watch it .. its one amazing video


my all time fav song..
yep amazing video and lovely song


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Feb 7, 2008)

^^
gr8 yaar...


----------



## ImAClown (Feb 7, 2008)

I know... Chemistry is kinda boring these days...


----------



## eggman (Feb 7, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Norwegian Wood,Nowhere Man,You won't see me(Rubber Soul)



3 of my favorites  

I'm addicted to 
Radiohead-Street Spirit,Jigsaw Falling Into Place


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 10, 2008)

Kehnde Ne Naina - Devika  
A very soul touching song...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/8.gif
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=iK2eFmBvGpI&feature=related


----------



## chicha (Feb 11, 2008)

soldier of fortune     - deep purple
unchained melodies  - OST GHOST


----------



## Faun (Feb 11, 2008)

The End - BFMV


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 11, 2008)

Unchain my heart by Ray Charles


----------



## magneticme200 (Feb 11, 2008)

im addicted to pehli nazar main..by atif...
from movie race..!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 11, 2008)

Mitwa-Kabhi Alvida Na Kehna!!


----------



## eggman (Feb 11, 2008)

Muse-Sing For Absolution


----------



## Faun (Feb 11, 2008)

Alright by Pilot Speed


----------



## xbonez (Feb 12, 2008)

disenchanted - my chemical romance.....simply fugging awesome


----------



## legolas (Feb 12, 2008)

as of now:
Måns Zelmerlöw - Brother Oh Brother
Kylie Minogue - Red Blooded Woman

Awesomeeeeeeeeee


----------



## animax (Feb 12, 2008)

Man tu talbat-Superstar
pehli nazar me-Race


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Feb 12, 2008)

Kuch to log kahenge... hats off to one of the greatest singers, Kishore Kumar.

u guys remember this song?  ..kidding..


----------



## hullap (Feb 12, 2008)

me addicted to *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=68296


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 12, 2008)

song:mahi ve
artist:josh
album:mausam.


absolutely awesome track.


----------



## Faun (Feb 13, 2008)

Take Me Home - After midnight Project (AMP)


----------



## kunaltech (Feb 13, 2008)

my self mein jaha rahoon from namste london
proper education from pink flyod


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 13, 2008)

kunaltech said:


> my self mein jaha rahoon from namste london



singer ho kya??


----------



## kunaltech (Feb 13, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> Maa - movie :Taare Zameen Par
> singer- shankar mahadevan
> 
> Main Kabhi Batlata Nahin
> ...



this is too my fav


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 13, 2008)

@abhi_10_20  
yep nice song.. kishor kumar rulezzz 

@kunaltech
nice 

check this thread for "Maa" - aditya narayan version song.. 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=79814


----------



## Faun (Feb 14, 2008)

*True Romance* by Silverstein


----------



## fun2sh (Feb 14, 2008)

American Idiot-green Day


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 14, 2008)

Two step behind def leppord


----------



## lywyre (Feb 14, 2008)

At the moment: Chori Chori Chup... (Kareeb)


----------



## Ihatemyself (Feb 14, 2008)

1. Tim Mcgraw -If u r reading this
2. Plain whit Ts- Hey there delilah


----------



## napster007 (Feb 14, 2008)

^^both are from billboards top100 aren't they?? 

within temptation : ANGELS


----------



## Ihatemyself (Feb 14, 2008)

napster007 said:


> ^^both are from billboards top100 aren't they??
> 
> within temptation : ANGELS


Yeah i suppose in october 2007 both were somewhere in top 100.They deserve to be there. 'Hey there delilah' is older song which has been in the list for quite a long time. 
The Tim Mcgraw song is one of the very few patriotic song (in some way i may say) that survived in the list
Any way : 1. The anthem -by good charlotte (i heard first time in American pie 2 i suppose)
               2. I still dont give a Fck - By eminem
               3. Cheve -Control Machete (mexican rap i just love that accent) 
               4. Go to sleep -Underground collection -By Eminem ,DMX,Obie Trice
                   I also seem to like Amy Winehouse's voice .Reminds me of classics in Jazz and Blues.Im glad she won 5 grammy awards


----------



## goobimama (Feb 14, 2008)

That Atif Aslam's new track, _Pehli Nazar Mein_, from the Race soundtrack is awesome! Can't stop playing it


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 14, 2008)

^^
same song here!!


----------



## iMav (Feb 14, 2008)

the ever present past - paul mccartney


----------



## xbonez (Feb 14, 2008)

disenchanted - my chemical romance


----------



## Hustlerr (Feb 14, 2008)

*I Can't Wait* - Akon


----------



## Faun (Feb 14, 2008)

*Broken* by Jack Johnson


----------



## eggman (Feb 14, 2008)

With the Full Discography of MUSE


----------



## rollcage (Feb 16, 2008)

*Tum se H*i - JabWeMet 
& *Kholo Kholo* - TZP


----------



## slugger (Feb 16, 2008)

*Killdares - Broken with a word*

not what i usually listen to, but its Irish celtic tunes are mesmerising. been listning to it since the past 3 hours


----------



## Faun (Feb 16, 2008)

*True* (Silent Hill 2)


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 16, 2008)

Yesterday Once More - The Carpenters
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5NZI8NmBLA&feature=related


----------



## praka123 (Feb 16, 2008)

"tera saath hai kitna pyaara..."

next:
everybody rock ur body;backstreeboys  8)


----------



## Faun (Feb 16, 2008)

*Promise* (Silent hill 2)


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 16, 2008)

happy b'day by flipsyde

*www.stage6.com/user/goxonline/video/1784398/Flipsyde-feat-tatu---Happy-birthday

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qj3nWy7HMs


please do listen to this song.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 16, 2008)

Mann tu Talbet.. (Superstar)


----------



## Faun (Feb 16, 2008)

*So Long, Lonesome* by Explosions in The Sky


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Feb 17, 2008)

is now listening to  _*Comfortably Numb*_ by _Pink Floyd_   from The Wall (Disc 2)


----------



## Faun (Feb 17, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> happy b'day by flipsyde
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qj3nWy7HMs
> 
> please do listen to this song.


thats rap, would have been better 

*Takhisis Dance* by Dargaard


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 17, 2008)

T159 said:


> thats rap, would have been better


whats do you mean by that sire?aren't the lyrics beautiful?


----------



## Faun (Feb 17, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> whats do you mean by that sire?aren't the lyrics beautiful?


lyrics = awesome
the way sung = could have been better (like this)

*Join Me in Death* by HIM


----------



## Faun (Feb 17, 2008)

*Roads* by Portishead
*Read My Mind* by The Killers


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 17, 2008)

Pehli nazar and race saanson ki from the movie RACE!!
pehli nazar is awesome.Do listen to it guyz!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 17, 2008)

^^^hmm... pehli nazar... 
maine pehli baar TV pe suna.. mujhe kuch khas nahi laga...  
okay is baar PC mein full song sun kar dekhta hoon.....


----------



## Rahim (Feb 17, 2008)

Pehli Nazar Mein (Slow Version) is very addictive. Another Gem from Atif.


----------



## eggman (Feb 17, 2008)

Barry Louis Polisar – All I Want is You (The opening song in JUNO)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 17, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> ^^^hmm... pehli nazar...
> maine pehli baar TV pe suna.. mujhe kuch khas nahi laga...
> okay is baar PC mein full song sun kar dekhta hoon.....


full song pc pe sunna.its too cool.
and race sanson ki is also good but atif always rox


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 17, 2008)

^^ ok im listening....... Pehli Nazar Mein... good song... 
but not great..


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Feb 17, 2008)

Pehli nazar is greatttttttttttttttt song


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 17, 2008)

SOmeday-flipsyde

'Someday we gonna rise up on that wind you know  
Someday we gonna dance with those lions  
Someday we gonna break free from these chains and keep on flyin'

Warning:RAP


----------



## goobimama (Feb 17, 2008)

Here's a neat Alternative rock track. It's by the band Phish. 

Track name: Wasted.
Must-Listen Meter reading: 87%


----------



## shwetanshu (Feb 17, 2008)

carnival of rust - poets of fall


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 17, 2008)

Javeda Zindagi (tose Naina Lagey) - Anwar

isi kehte hai greatttttttttttttttt song *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/15.gif i love this song... song jo deewana bana de..*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/8.gif


----------



## Gursimran (Feb 17, 2008)

Chargyi Soniye by Jazzy B in the album GroundShaker 2.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 17, 2008)

again im addicted to the same song and the same game.BLIC 05 + pehli nazar!!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 17, 2008)

Tere bin main yun kaise jiya - Bas Ek Pal - Atif Aslam


----------



## praka123 (Feb 17, 2008)

Idhu Nanna Ninna Prema Githe Chinna -(premaloka)Kannada *ing ravichandran,joohi chaavla 
good song!


----------



## pritamonline (Feb 17, 2008)

Numb - Linking Park 
Saawariya - title song 

Pritam


----------



## aditya1987 (Feb 18, 2008)

LFO - Every other time


----------



## Faun (Feb 18, 2008)

*If I Had Eyes* by Jack Johnson


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 19, 2008)

Song   - Aye Zindagi Gale Laga Le
Movie  - Sadma
Singer  -Suresh Wadkar


----------



## praka123 (Feb 19, 2008)

^gr8 song.original tamil version songs are even more sweet.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 19, 2008)

^^^ yep beautifull song 
hmm... give me original tamil version song link please...


----------



## New (Feb 19, 2008)

Jeeva kaleva-Gaalipate(kannada)


----------



## praka123 (Feb 19, 2008)

^nice song


----------



## slugger (Feb 19, 2008)

Can anybody tell me about this song from a South Indian movie [don't know which state]

Its title was *Chandralekha*

It was a really catchy dance number

Radio mirchi used to play it often around 2-3 years back, [the only non-Hindi Indian song]


----------



## praka123 (Feb 19, 2008)

film:thiruda thiruda "Konjam Nilavu..." this song may be


----------



## slugger (Feb 19, 2008)

praka123 said:


> film:thiruda thiruda "Konjam Nilavu..." this song may be



Ya I think I remember those words 

The song was really nice

Thanx


----------



## xbonez (Feb 19, 2008)

our truth - lacuna coil


----------



## pree@blueshift (Feb 19, 2008)

My all time Favourite 

               "  RHTDM  "


----------



## slugger (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manowar* - Hail to England

its *god-awesomely amazing!!*

My fave song
Holy War
fighting the world
Hail and kill


----------



## praka123 (Feb 19, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> ^^^ yep beautifull song
> hmm... give me original tamil version song link please...


Original taamil film is moonram pirai(teesri janam? in hindi) 
IlayaRaja is a music maestro.(his song "Ilayanila pozhikirathe" or in Hindi "Neele Neele Ambar ..." is gr8)

*www.dishant.com/album/moonram-pirai.html

youtube links:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_26m_tVnEo
^kanne kalaimane..

movie review:
*suthar.blogspot.com/2005/04/moondram-pirai.html


----------



## krates (Feb 19, 2008)

Bartendar by t-pain ausumn one man


----------



## apoorva84 (Feb 19, 2008)

foo fighters-the pretender.


----------



## confused!! (Feb 19, 2008)

Humanity-Scorpions...
Beautiful song and excellent lyrics


----------



## Faun (Feb 19, 2008)

*Abandon Your Friends* by FATA


----------



## ring_wraith (Feb 19, 2008)

two actually, have them in an endless playlist. 
*
When We Were Young - *Dolores o' Riordian*
The Saints are Coming - *U2 and Green Day


----------



## Faun (Feb 19, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> *
> When We Were Young - *Dolores o' Riordian


Few others alike:
*Ordinary Day* - Dolores O'Riordan 
I luv *Animal Instinct* too while she was in The Cranberries


----------



## ring_wraith (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ yeah, ordinary day rocks too, but I feel When we were young is a lot better.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 19, 2008)

I dont know the which Song this is:
"OH!doctor,check my heart!it goes b00m-buji-b00m-buji-b00m..."
^any idea?It is a very old song


----------



## expertno.1 (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bullet For My Valentine - All these things i hate revolve around ME (ulti)*
_Three Days Grace - I hate everything about YOU_
Thrice - Red Sky
_Yellowcard - Breathing_
*Metallica - Nothing Else Matters *


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## Faun (Feb 19, 2008)

*The Exciter* by Poisonblack


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 19, 2008)

Frozen by Within Temptation


----------



## Faun (Feb 19, 2008)

expertno.1 said:


> *Bullet For My Valentine - All these things i hate revolve around ME (ulti)*


Few others am addicted to:
*Tears don't Fall* - BFMV
*Curses* - BFMV
*The End* - BFMV
*Hand of Blood* - BFMV

----------------------------------------------------------

*Quiet* by This Will Destroy You


----------



## goobimama (Feb 19, 2008)

Did I mention *Waste by Phish* ? Nice soft rock track.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 19, 2008)

slugger said:


> OK I need help reconising another song
> 
> What I observed
> 
> ...




*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=79271


----------



## slugger (Feb 20, 2008)

oo
i dint even no such a thread existed :embarresed:

will moev it there right away
thanx


----------



## praka123 (Feb 20, 2008)

@englishsongsfellas:any idea? here  			: 			#*126*

now hearing "Panna ki Tamanna he ki Heera Mujhe Mil Jaayein" from Heera Panna-g0000d song


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2008)

^^no idea abt the Oh Doctor song 

*Follow me Home* by Yonderboi


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2008)

*Dirge for The Planet* by Firelake

slow and splendiferous piece


----------



## Faun (Feb 20, 2008)

*Room of Angel* (Silent Hill 4 OST)


----------



## pushkaraj (Feb 20, 2008)

Take a bow - Madonna


----------



## pushkaraj (Feb 21, 2008)

T159 said:


> *Room of Angel* (Silent Hill 4 OST)


Offtopic: Hav u played the game - Silent Hill:The Room
Is this by any chance the music played during the menu of the game. That music is indeed haunting yaar....


----------



## Faun (Feb 21, 2008)

pushkaraj said:


> Offtopic: Hav u played the game - Silent Hill:The Room
> Is this by any chance the music played during the menu of the game. That music is indeed haunting yaar....


nope thats "Last Mariachi", its haunting and creepy. i havent finished that game yet, scared like sh!t at one point. I do like to finish it after my last sem.

Room of Angel is different, its more about the whole story.

Akira Yamaoka rocks (he composed all the sounds and music in Silent Hill series).

I personally like the Silent Hill 2 OST.


----------



## New (Feb 22, 2008)

To prabh dhata-Halla Bol.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 22, 2008)

sail away  by the rasmus(Hide from the sun),awesome awesome track.


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2008)

*Reminder* by Firelake


----------



## ImAClown (Feb 23, 2008)

Hello by Nobody...


----------



## Gursimran (Feb 24, 2008)

Dil Te Likheya (Sad Song ) I donno the singer.


----------



## trublu (Feb 24, 2008)

Speak Softly Love by Andy Williams( The Godfather)


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2008)

*Realizer* by The Crystal Method


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 25, 2008)

"My Girl" from "The Temptations"


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 25, 2008)

The Blood Stained Intrigue  - Cheung Tak Lan *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/16.gif
great song...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/8.gif


----------



## eggman (Feb 25, 2008)

One After 909 - The Beatles

dunno why, I'm addicted!!


----------



## Count Dracula (Feb 25, 2008)

The Ladoo Shop.Lol.


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2008)

*Your Rain* (Silent Hill 4 OST)

Got some damn lyrics + Akira's composition = virtual utopia

_On the sidewalk of the city 
are my screams just a whisper
busy people going nowhere 
see me soak in the rain
no compassion nothing matters 
my resistance is waiting
like a flower in the basement 
waiting for a lonely death_


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 25, 2008)

Something - The Beatles
Happy birthday George.


----------



## eggman (Feb 26, 2008)

While My Guitar Gently Weeps:The Beatles

Happy Birthday George


----------



## sysrq (Feb 26, 2008)

pussycat dolls - sway


----------



## kirangp (Feb 26, 2008)

Fake It  from Seether from the album Finding Beauty In Negative Spaces


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Feb 26, 2008)

Audioslave - I Am The Highway

just now

Rev Theory - Light It Up


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 26, 2008)

Breaking Benjamin -So Cold
Alter Bridge - Metalingus


----------



## niax (Feb 27, 2008)

Devil's Dance -- Metallica

Spiders--System of A down


----------



## rohan (Feb 27, 2008)

Ellen McClain: Still Alive [from the Portal video game]


----------



## Quiz_Master (Feb 27, 2008)

Shine - Hilary Duff.
True Friend - Miley Cyrus.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 27, 2008)

Main agar kahoo-OSO,sonu nigam


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 27, 2008)

*Dum Diddbly *- The Black Eyed Peas - Monkey Business


----------



## rohan (Feb 27, 2008)

Alkaline Trio - Burn
Breaking Benjamin - The diary of jane


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 27, 2008)

I dont have any songs to be addicted to


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 27, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> I dont have any songs to be addicted to



aww.. mujhe bol kaisa music pasand hai?? mein ek se ek badhiya song deta hoon


----------



## Faun (Feb 28, 2008)

*Singing Under The Rainbow* by World's End Girlfriend


----------



## Faun (Mar 4, 2008)

*Fighting Up In Built Up Areas* by Ladytron


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 4, 2008)

Back In The USSR - The Beatles


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 4, 2008)

The Sounds - Dance With Me

[cud'nt find orig. ver., so put this Tiny Toon Adventures version]


----------



## Faun (Mar 4, 2008)

*Mera Tumhara* (Socha Na Tha OST)


----------



## Faun (Mar 4, 2008)

*Hurt *by Johnny Cash


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 4, 2008)

*Carnival Of Rust*-Poets of the fall
*Breathe Today*-Flyleaf
*Fully Alive*-Flyleaf


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 4, 2008)

I am a loser - The Beatles


----------



## Faun (Mar 4, 2008)

*Never Forgive Me, Never Forget Me* (Silent Hill 3 OST)
(a great haunting ambient track)


----------



## eggman (Mar 4, 2008)

*Dear Prudence - The Beatles*


----------



## goobimama (Mar 4, 2008)

Some of you might have heard of _The Flashbulb_. Their latest album was uploaded to a popular torrent tracker with a nice little note from the music label. They said they were fed up with the big labels and they weren't getting in any cash and such. Anyway, I downloaded it to see whether it was worth all the noise that was made about it.

Turns out to be a neat little album. It's a very instrumental rock album with some nice tunes in it. Give it a listen. 

I'm hooked to: Flashbulb - _Someone_.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 5, 2008)

Land of the Condors by Leon Lai 

*skyorchids.imeem.com/music/fCbJWMdL/leon_lai_land_of_the_condors/


----------



## shantanu (Mar 5, 2008)

MLTR : take me to your heart..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 5, 2008)

^^^
Michael Learns to Rock : Take me to your heart.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/8.gif
nice song... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/1.gif 

check out  Hindi (copied) version... Singer Shaan with SRK mix videos 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJzxl1WLgJk

Original MLTR version rocks.
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42a.gif


----------



## Faun (Mar 5, 2008)

*Cold hands* (A Tale of Two Sisters OST)


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 5, 2008)

While My Guitar Gently Weeps 
The Beatles


----------



## Faun (Mar 5, 2008)

*I Will Love You* by The Fisher 
(calm and quiet song with heart warming lyrics)


----------



## praka123 (Mar 5, 2008)

halla bol : na guzare hue pal ke baat kar.... sooooper song!


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 5, 2008)

Britney Spears- Gimme More(Blackout 2007)


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 5, 2008)

Legend of the Condor Heroes part 1 (1983) ( chinese song  nice song )
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEf_4X63kbA


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 5, 2008)

Pieces of me (Blackout 2007)


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 5, 2008)

Alter Bridge-one day remains *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42a.gif


----------



## aditya.shevade (Mar 5, 2008)

*The Reason* by *Hoobastank*

The lyrics go :

```
I'm not a perfect person
There's many things I wish I didn't do
But I continue learning
I never meant to do those things to you
And so I have to say before I go
That I just want you to know

I've found out a reason for me
To change who I used to be
A reason to start over new
and the reason is you

I'm sorry that I hurt you
It's something I must live with everyday
And all the pain I put you through
I wish that I could take it all away
And be the one who catches all your tears
Thats why i need you to hear

I've found out a reason for me
To change who I used to be
A reason to start over new
and the reason is You

and the reason is You [x3]

I'm not a perfect person
I never meant to do those things to you
And so I have to say before I go
That I just want you to know

I've found out a reason for me
To change who I used to be
A reason to start over new
and the reason is you

I've found a reason to show
A side of me you didn't know
A reason for all that I do
And the reason is you
```


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 5, 2008)

*Pour some sugar on me* Def Leppard


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 5, 2008)

Mata ka bhajan


----------



## xbonez (Mar 5, 2008)

Fall into You - David Hodges feat. Amy Lee


----------



## alok4best (Mar 6, 2008)

Home by Chris Daughtry and Dairy Of Jane by Breaking Benjamin


----------



## Quiz_Master (Mar 6, 2008)

"Fly" by Hilary Duff and "Someone's Watching over me" - Hilary Duff.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 6, 2008)

Babam Bam - Kailash Kher
album :  Jhoomo Re

बबम बम बम..बबम बम बम... बबम बबम बम बम लहरी.... 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=693YG9J7Y94&feature=related


----------



## Faun (Mar 6, 2008)

*Comtine D'un Autre ete* (Amelie OST)
Fabulous piano composition


----------



## Faun (Mar 6, 2008)

*It Ends Tonight* by All-American Rejects


----------



## __Virus__ (Mar 6, 2008)

The Vampiric Tyrant - Satanic Warmaster


----------



## eggman (Mar 6, 2008)

Cigaro - System Of A Down


----------



## aditya.shevade (Mar 6, 2008)

^^ T159... your addiction seems to change everyday....


----------



## Faun (Mar 6, 2008)

*Tears Don't Fall* by Bullet For My Valentine



aditya.shevade said:


> ^^ T159... your addiction seems to change everyday....


 yup i listen 24/7, quite obvious


----------



## trublu (Mar 6, 2008)

When u say nothing,Superman-Ronan Keating(Bring u home)
In the end,What I've Done,Breaking the habit-Linkin Park
The Final Countdown-Europe
Frozen-Madonna


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 6, 2008)

Piece of me : Britney spears


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 6, 2008)

Chak de India


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 6, 2008)

Rakh De India


----------



## eggman (Mar 6, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Rakh De India



Kahan Rakh de??


----------



## Quiz_Master (Mar 6, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Rakh De India



Kya Rakh de ? World cup ? Abe wo to jeetaa bhii nahi abhi tak..  sirf ek series jeeti hai..  usme bhii uchal rahe hai india wale...


----------



## Head Banger (Mar 7, 2008)

Aae malik tere bande hum.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 7, 2008)

Boulevard Of Broken Dreams - Green Day -American Idiot


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 7, 2008)

itni shakti hame de  na daata


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 7, 2008)

Head Banger said:


> Aae malik tere bande hum.





Sunny1211993 said:


> itni shakti hame de  na daata


----------



## praka123 (Mar 7, 2008)

^re sunny kya hya?ur in high morale kya?lot of deshbhakthi,spiritual songs   

Hearing a collection of Talat Mahmood Songs.
current one is:
_Bechayn  Nazar, Betaab Jigar,Yeh Dil Hai kisi ka Dewaana hai Deewana...
Kabhi Shaam aur woh Shamma Jale ....._

next song:
_Hoke Majboor Mujhe Usne bulaya Hoga...._


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 7, 2008)

Bheja kum-Taare Zameen par


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 7, 2008)

Whitney Houston - "I Wanna Dance with Somebody"



Step By Step - Whitney Houston


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 7, 2008)

basement jaxx-

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=gij1PytzQNg

have a look..brilliant..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 7, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> Whitney Houston - "I Wanna Dance with Somebody"
> 
> 
> 
> Step By Step - Whitney Houston


Loooool you follow cheesy AI that much?


----------



## xbonez (Mar 7, 2008)

even in death - evanescence


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 7, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Loooool you follow cheesy AI that much?



DUDE!

i bet you never heard of her. 
NOOB

i used to listen to her songs when i was 12 year old.

its nostalgia effect for me.

---------------------
So Emotional - Whitney Houston


----------



## Faun (Mar 7, 2008)

*Alright* by Pilot Speed


----------



## Head Banger (Mar 7, 2008)

Dark Funeral- The Arrival of Satan
Pink Floyd-Brain Damage
Marilyn Manson-Coma White 
Anthrax-Madhouse
Alterbridge-Watch your words


----------



## Faun (Mar 7, 2008)

*For You* by My Dying Bride


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2008)

*All The Way/4U* by Poets of The Fall


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2008)

*Don't Push Me* by Sweetbox


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 8, 2008)

Tumko dekha t oye khayaal aaya-jagjit Singh


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 8, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Tumko dekha t oye khayaal aaya-jagjit Singh



 
aaj kal bade achhe achhe song sun ne laga hai..... 
kisko dekha to ?? kya khayal aaya???  



Kuchh Is Tarah - Atif Aslam 
album : doorie 

nice soft song.........


----------



## venom007 (Mar 8, 2008)

Hindi - Pehli Nazar Mein (Race)
English - Rebel (Bryan Adams) -- Its also my ringtone as a singtone


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 8, 2008)

venom007 said:


> Hindi - Pehli Nazar Mein (Race)


that song tis tooo good!!!


----------



## expertno.1 (Mar 8, 2008)

*Yellowcard - Breathing
Trapt - Headstrong
Breaking Benjamins - Diary of Jane
Alter Bridge - Metalingus
Puddle Of Mudd - Blurry
*



Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## Pagal_Dude (Mar 8, 2008)

*Mauja hi Mauja - Jab We Met*


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2008)

*Dirge for the Planet* by Firelake


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 8, 2008)

^^ can't seem to find that band on wikipedia....


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> ^^ can't seem to find that band on wikipedia....


here is the youtube link
**www.youtube.com/watch?v=INw6IC3lVK0

*

Link to the official site (Ukranian Band)
*www.firelake.in.ua/

Link to the Mp3s
*www.firelake.in.ua/en/audio.html
*www.firelake.in.ua/en/stalker_ost.html


----------



## shantanu (Mar 8, 2008)

i will be waiting 4 u here : 3 doors down


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2008)

*If I Had Eyes* by Jack Johnson


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 8, 2008)

I am addicted to ubuntu and jab se tere naina(saawariya)at the moment


----------



## ilugd (Mar 8, 2008)

Ovvoru pookkalume from Autograph (Tamil)


----------



## __Virus__ (Mar 9, 2008)

Steelheart - I'll never let you go

I find no reason why one wont like this song.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 9, 2008)

Tere Sang - Zameen


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 9, 2008)

none


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 9, 2008)

Aaaja nachle-title song


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 9, 2008)

Rapper's Delight - Sugarhill Gang 
8)


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2008)

*They* by Jem


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2008)

*Me to you, you to me* (The Classic OST)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 9, 2008)

Pehli nazar-RACE


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 9, 2008)

The Eagles-Busy being fabulous


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 9, 2008)

Zarra Zarra-Race


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2008)

*Read Me To Sleep* (The English Patient OST)


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 9, 2008)

Take It Easy - The Eagles


----------



## __Virus__ (Mar 10, 2008)

****, Territory is killing me. I never heard Sepultura whole my life, played that song live on stage once, and never can get over it


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 10, 2008)

The New kid In Town-Eagles


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 10, 2008)

Desperado - The Eagles 
Eagles Rocks.... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42a.gif


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2008)

*Because I'm a Girl *by K.I.S.S


----------



## Stuge (Mar 10, 2008)

*Tell Him*-Shayne Ward


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2008)

*Rapunzel* by Emilie Autumn

*Spirit* by Dead Can Dance


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 10, 2008)

Don't Pass Me By - The Beatles


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2008)

Dard-E-Disco- remix yay!!! pichle mahine ki chabbis ko


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 10, 2008)

All hot girls put your hands up & say "Om shanti Om". 
Deewangi deewangi - OSO


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2008)

jeena yahaan marna yaha - mera naam jocker


----------



## punjabanjatti (Mar 10, 2008)

ek nazar main bhi pyar hota hai
maine suna hau


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2008)

*Risqu* by Cute Is What We Aim For

*Free* by Dark New Day


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 10, 2008)

Song: The Dance of Eternity
Album: Metropolis Part 2: Scenes From a Memory
Artist: Dream Theater

hardcore progressive metal and insane entertainer that thing... hatz off

Song: Hotel California
Artist: The Eagles
Album: Hotel California

...last thing I remember, I was running for the door.
I had to find my passage back to the place I was before.
Relax, Said the Night Man, we are programed to recieve you.
You can check out any time you like, but you can never leave !


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 10, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Song: Hotel California
> Artist: The Eagles
> Album: Hotel California



i love this song.....


----------



## saching (Mar 10, 2008)

When I Dream at night.... by Mark Anthony


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Mar 10, 2008)

South - Paint the Silence


----------



## xbonez (Mar 10, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Song: Hotel California
> Artist: The Eagles
> Album: Hotel California
> 
> ...



me too. i used to listen to it a lot about an year back till i got saturated....still like it though


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2008)

Viraaniyan- namaste london
exaile roxxx,playlist is very well managed!!


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2008)

*Lips of An Angel* by Hinder


----------



## legolas (Mar 10, 2008)

*Hunter* by Dido
*Thank you* by Dido


----------



## csczero (Mar 10, 2008)

SONU NIGAM'S " SOONA SOONA " FROM " CLASSICALLY MILD " .... too good


----------



## Garbage (Mar 10, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Viraaniyan- namaste london
> exaile roxxx,playlist is very well managed!!


Viraaniyan- namaste london

tooooo nice song... in fact all songs from Namaste London are good.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 10, 2008)

^^
i have all of em in my playlist in exaile(ubuntu)


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2008)

*Time Only Knows* by Stuart Chatwood (The Sands of Time OST)
ethereal track


----------



## legolas (Mar 10, 2008)

*The Who* by Baba O'reilly


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 10, 2008)

Garbage said:


> Viraaniyan- namaste london
> 
> tooooo nice song... in fact all songs from Namaste London are good.


+1


----------



## quadroplex780 (Mar 10, 2008)

This is one of the few songs sung by a male artist I listen to and I always come back for more of it.
Its much better if u listen to just the song and not watch the video.
Anyways the utube link's there.
If u think the song's gay then u've got some hormonal imbalance in your body.
*Hey There Delilah-By Plane White T's*
Genre-Punk
Edit Adding more
RnB
Me love by Sean Kingston
HiPhoP
Beautiful Girls by Sean Kingston


----------



## Faun (Mar 11, 2008)

*Stop! Stop! Stop!* by Nu Virgos


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 11, 2008)

Ab na Jaa - Euphoria 
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/29.gif

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGqUHxLcBmI


----------



## Head Banger (Mar 11, 2008)

T159 said:


> *Stop! Stop! Stop!* by Nu Virgos



Nice


----------



## Faun (Mar 11, 2008)

^^lol 

*Mareta, mareta no'm faces plorar* (Sympathy For Lady Vengeance OST)


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 11, 2008)

Mumbaiiya - RHTDM


----------



## Aberforth (Mar 11, 2008)

Ty Menya Ne Ishi - Ruki VVerh.


----------



## Faun (Mar 11, 2008)

*BBTone* by Pinback


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 11, 2008)

Mauja hi mauja-Jab we met


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 11, 2008)

maeri - euphoria
maeri yaad woh yaad woh aaeri............


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 11, 2008)

The Beatles - Tell me what you see 
Love the backing vocals by John in this.


----------



## Faun (Mar 11, 2008)

*Imagine* by John Lennon
so peaceful

*Close To The Flame *by HIM



> So close to the flame
> Burning brightly
> It won't fade away
> And leave us lonely


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 11, 2008)

Switchfoot - Meant To Live
Genre - Christian Rock
Album - The Beautiful Letdown


----------



## Faun (Mar 12, 2008)

*Goodbye* (Jang Pil Soon)


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 12, 2008)

Ghoom Tana - Salman Ahmad, Shubha Mudgal
Album - Infinity


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 12, 2008)

In my heart - Moby


----------



## praka123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Film:Johny(1980) *ing Rajnikanth. Tamil
Song:*Senorita,I love U* (Hindi speakers must hear!c000l song with Rajnikanth's comical numbers !)
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_3wFWceCcY&feature=related


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 12, 2008)

Mehfuz - Palash Sen - Euphoria
Album - Mehfuz

very touching song...


----------



## Faun (Mar 12, 2008)

*Í gćr* by Sigur Rós


----------



## Faun (Mar 12, 2008)

*Streamline* by From Autumn To Ashes


----------



## Faun (Mar 12, 2008)

*I Lived on the Moon* by Kwoon


----------



## Faun (Mar 13, 2008)

*Hafsól *by Sigur Rós


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 13, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> The Beatles - Tell me what you see
> Love the backing vocals by John in this.


I am still addicted to this


----------



## Faun (Mar 13, 2008)

*Naomi* by Yann Tiersen


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 13, 2008)

Ishq ka kalma - dhan dhana dhan goal!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 13, 2008)

Teri Deewani - kailash kher 
album - Kailasa


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 13, 2008)

You are my love - Partner


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 13, 2008)

Khwaja- Jodha Akbar


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 13, 2008)

1. Mauja hi Mauja
2. Tumse hi
3. Yeh Ishq hai

All from Jab We Met!


----------



## Faun (Mar 13, 2008)

*Armoured Strength* by Grailknights 

dont listen if u r not into growling and thrashing kinda stuff


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2008)

*In The House - In a Heartbeat *(28 Weeks Later OST)

Friggin awesome


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 14, 2008)

Sevendust - Driven
Album - Alpha

AM Conspiracy - Welt


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 14, 2008)

The missing sunday


----------



## confused!! (Mar 14, 2008)

mera jahan -taare zameen par..


----------



## esumitkumar (Mar 14, 2008)

ultimate song from Krazzzzzzzzy 4..hats off to vishal dadlani 

heads up yo…
heads up yo…
krazzy with a k… thst’s the way…
say k… r… a… zee… zee… y…
do it anyway… just put the k…
in k… r… a… zee… zee… y…
break free gotta get some chutti
tod do deewaron ko
break free ab kholo muthi…
chheen lo duniya se more…
break free gotta get some chutti
tod do deewaron ko
break free ab kholo muthi…
chheen lo duniya se more…
krazzy with a k… thst’s the way…
say k… r… a… zee… zee… y…
do it anyway… just put the k…
in k… r… a… zee… zee… y…
heads up yo…
i don’t play mild…i just go wild…
like there’s no tomorrow…
so get with me… and you will see…
kya hai crazy deewano…
you gotta rule… yeh na tu bhool…
ki tu hai cool oh yaaron…
zara dil khol ke mujhko bol…
what’s in your soul batado…
so if you wanna… yeah… yeah..
dil hai deewanana… yeah… yeah…
1 and 2 and 3 and 3…
swing it with me doston…
break free gotta get some chutti
tod do deewaron ko
break free ab kholo muthi…
chheen lo duniya se more…
dont’t mess with me
coz i’m crazy
anyhting you say baby
that don’t faze me
can nobody stop me now
cause i break free
lets go wild
this world will kill…
your beating dil…
magar himmat na haaro…
you got to prove…
you got the groove…
zara taaqat dikhado…
you gotta sing…
and do your thing…
jo kehta wo dil gaao…
dikhake smile…
show me your style…
churao dil hazaron…
so if you wanna… yeah… yeah..
dil hai deewanana… yeah… yeah…
1 and 2 and 3 and 3…
swing it with me doston…
break free gotta get some chutti
tod do deewaron ko
break free ab kholo muthi…
chheen lo duniya se more…
break free gotta get some chutti
tod do deewaron ko
break free ab kholo muthi…
chheen lo duniya se more…
krazzy with a k… thst’s the way…
say k… r… a… zee… zee… y…
do it anyway… just put the k…
in k… r… a… zee… zee… y…
heads up yo…


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 14, 2008)

Offtopic! Does anyone know how to store favorite songs as list in winamp? I don't remember how to do it. I did it long back and am unable to recollect


----------



## hullap (Mar 14, 2008)

*TURN THE PAGE
metallica*


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2008)

*Hurt* by Johnny Cash

" I hurt myself today
to see if I still feel
I focus on the pain
the only thing that's real"


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 14, 2008)

o sanam - lucky ali
album - sunoh

Shaam savere teri yaadein aati hain........ Aa ke dil ko mere yun tadpaati hain ..... O Sanam Mohabbat ki kasam.......


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeh dil deewana - Pardes


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey there delilah

*youtube.com/watch?v=EbJtYqBYCV8

@esumitkuamr-yeah that song is too gud

promo is here- *youtube.com/watch?v=6z3yR9Nl4Vo

karazy 4 ATM


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2008)

*Ghost Town* (For the Victims of Chernobyl) by Huns and Dr. Beeker

*Tears of...* (Silent Hill 1 OST)


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 15, 2008)

^^^ Silent Hill ke deewane lagte ho..........


----------



## xbonez (Mar 15, 2008)

demolition lovers - My Chem Romance
Goodbyes painted black - Shamrain


----------



## rollcage (Mar 15, 2008)

*Joe Satirini - Devil Slide  * awesome ..awesome ... he is god man


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2008)

*Don Abandons Alice* by John Murphy


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 15, 2008)

ocean's twelve song,Nikkfurie - Thé à la menthe


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> ^^^ Silent Hill ke deewane lagte ho..........


just listen to these songs

True (Silent Hill 2)
Promise (Silent Hill 2)
Promise Reprise (Silent Hill 2)
Theme of Laura (Silent Hill 2)
Theme of Laura Reprise (Silent Hill 2)
End of Small Sanctuary (Silent Hill 3)
Never Forgive Me, Never Forget Me (Silent Hill 3)
Please Love me...Once More (Silent Hill 3)
Your Rain (Silent Hill 4)
Room of Angel (Silent Hill 4)
Waiting For You (Silent Hill 4)
Nightmarish Waltz (Silent Hill 4)

i apologize, its a little large list to listen to , but u wont regret after listening them (only if u hav played the game too, it would hav been ur utopia)


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 15, 2008)

^^^ okay thanks 

Song  : Awaarapan Banjarapan
Singer: Kay Kay
Movie: Jism

Awaarapaan Banjarapaan...
Ek Hala Hai Sine Mein....
Har Dam Har Pal Bechaini Hai....
Kaun Bala Hai Seene Mein.................

Lovely song. I like the meaning of this song.

yeh song main pura din aur puri raat sunta tha.......

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=RP8L15ld7p0&feature=related


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 15, 2008)

Subha Subha - I see you
Wonderful song


----------



## Faun (Mar 16, 2008)

*Romance* by Yuhki Kuramoto (A Bittersweet Life OST)
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYUGkB5w1SE

a great violin masterpiece


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 16, 2008)

@rockstar-u seem to idolize euphorai..cum o kolkata..they r performing in our college.. 


*You sang to me*-*Mark Anthony*


----------



## praka123 (Mar 16, 2008)

Humne tumko Dekha....  Aise Tumne Humko Dekha Aise..Humtum sanam saaton janam milke rahe ho jaisey
					Movie Name: Khel Khel Mein (1975)

Super song from old times


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 16, 2008)

Bryan Adams-Broken Wings 
damn great song


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 16, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> @rockstar-u seem to idolize euphorai..cum o kolkata..they r performing in our college..
> 
> 
> 
> *You sang to me*-*Mark Anthony*



 ohhhh kash mein waha aa sakta... 




praka123 said:


> Humne tumko Dekha....  Aise Tumne Humko Dekha Aise..Humtum sanam saaton janam milke rahe ho jaisey
> Movie Name: Khel Khel Mein (1975)
> 
> Super song from old times




Singer: Sailendra Singh
yep kool song... old is gold


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2008)

*A Prophecy Of Immortality* by Dargaard


----------



## techno_funky (Mar 17, 2008)

Coldplay - Fix You


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2008)

*Koi Fariyad* (Tum Bin OST)

so much meaning to the song


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 17, 2008)

^^ nice song... 

-----------------------
Maine Dil Se Kaha - ROG
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QlB80cWUsU&feature=related
Very melodious slow track....
describes the lonely situation of heart very well.....

Jashn yeh raaz na aaye... Mazaa toh bas gam main aaya hai...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/2.gif
it's all about me...about my life...maybe about ur life too....is it?

Awesome song! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/113.gif
Kay kay and M.M. Kareem rocks....
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42a.gif


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2008)

Jashn yeh raaz na aaye... Mazaa toh bas gam main aaya hai...
something worth pondering, could u recommend me some songs like that ?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 17, 2008)

can I post a ad song here.donno about others.but I liked the hrithik wala ad of Coca Cola Song.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 17, 2008)

T159 said:


> Jashn yeh raaz na aaye... Mazaa toh bas gam main aaya hai...
> something worth pondering, could u recommend me some songs like that ?


 
my fav sad songs....

Movie : ROG
Khoobsurat Hai Wo Itna - 1 Udit Narayan

Khoobsurat Hai Wo Itna - 2 M.M. Kareem

Maine Dil Se Kaha - K.K

Tere Is Jahan Mein - K.K 


Movie: JISM
Awaarapan Banjarapan  - K.K

Awaarapan Banjarapan - M.M. kareem

Shikayat Hai - Roopkumar Rathod


----------



## esumitkumar (Mar 17, 2008)

^^ rockstar these are really gud sad songs .. and its not jashn ye raaz na aaye its jashn ye raas naa aaye (means i dont like celebrations)

@off topic : u seem to be in heart broken state ...dont listen to these songs more ..they act like a catalyst in fire ...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 17, 2008)

^^^ yes mujhe pata tha.. lyrics mein kuch prob hai...  maine sirf copy paste kiya tha...... 

hmm.... aise song se hi sukoon milta hai... mere dost 
actually aisa music ab bahot kam hi sun ne ko mil raha hai....... aur lyrics ka bhi jawaab nahi.. 


Maine dil se kaha, dhoond laana khushi..... Na-samajh laya gum, to yeh gum hi sahi..... 

ufff kya song hai......


----------



## Rahim (Mar 17, 2008)

> Song  : Awaarapan Banjarapan
> Singer: Kay Kay
> Movie: Jism
> 
> ...


Those two are in top of my playlist!!! along with Shikayat Hai from Jism.
They have sych deep meanings.


----------



## esumitkumar (Mar 17, 2008)

one more song frm Jism :

mere khwabon ka harek naksh mita de koi
sookhe patton ka makaan hai jala de koi .......

@rockstar..i would recommend u ..ghulam ali 's "awargi" ghazal ....i fell instantly in love with dis song

"chamakte chaand ko toota hua taara bana daala
meri awargi ne mujhko awaara bana daala "

mere maalik mera dil kyun tadapta hai..sulagta hai..
teri marzi teri marzi pe kiska zor chalta hai ..

kisi ko GUL kisi ko tune ANGAARA bana daala 

wah wah !!!!


----------



## net_addict (Mar 17, 2008)

"Nahin samne tu ye alag baat hain ..."

one of the finest songs you will ever hear , a gem composition by A R Rahman ,touching lyrics. Hariharan and sukhwinder singh just takes the song to another height ..Brilliant in every aspect !

Its from the movie 'Taal' , heard it 2 days back and is hooked to it like anything . have heard it more than a zillion times by now .(its still playing rite nw .. )

Can guarantee that you will love it .. start thanking me  !!

another fav is 'yeh jo desh he mera'  - (A R Rahman) from swades.both the song and the instrumental .


----------



## chicha (Mar 17, 2008)

Evanescence - My Immortal
U2, green day( i think)-The Saints Are Coming
Prince Of Persia Two Throwns OST -I Still love you(any one knows this band?)
deep purple - soldier of fortune
deep purple - smoke on water
tool - learn to swim


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 17, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> one more song frm Jism :
> 
> mere khwabon ka harek naksh mita de koi
> sookhe patton ka makaan hai jala de koi .......
> ...




yep mere khabon ka harek.... good song...  but agar Kay kay ya MM kareem ki voice hoti toh aur bhi maja aata....  anyways..

chamkta chand ko toota hua..... nice ghazal... thank you 

one more gulam ali ghazal... 
hum tere sheher mein aaye hai..... really nice ghazal... and music bhi..  video mix from Zindagi ke safar mein - babul supriyo 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fOfrAnu2mw&feature=related


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2008)

chicha said:


> Prince Of Persia Two Throwns OST -I Still love you(any one knows this band?)


not a band really



Rockstar11 said:


> my fav sad songs....
> 
> Movie : ROG
> Khoobsurat Hai Wo Itna - 1 Udit Narayan
> ...


thnx for recommendations, a few i already like, others will surely listen this night


----------



## eggman (Mar 17, 2008)

*Wish You Were Here, Shine On You Crazy Diamond(Part I - IX) *- Pink Floyd


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 17, 2008)

saaiyaan -tara rum pum
always on my mind-aapki khatir


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2008)

*Let Me Come In *(The English Patient OST)


----------



## Sharx (Mar 18, 2008)

pyaar hume kiss mode pe le aaya.....satte pe satta..
Raat shabnami..bheegi chandni,dusra koi dur tak nahi..iske aage hum aur kya kahe..janam samjha karo...Asha B..


----------



## hullap (Mar 18, 2008)

AVGN Theme song


----------



## Faun (Mar 18, 2008)

*Evil* by Ladytron


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 18, 2008)

Ab to forever - tara rum pum


----------



## Faun (Mar 19, 2008)

*Sometimes When it Rains* by Secret Garden
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvB6oDR7ZxA

melancholy violin score


----------



## appu (Mar 19, 2008)

zara se by kk
from jannat......gr8 song


----------



## sam9999 (Mar 19, 2008)

Judai - Jannat.
Awesome track...


----------



## iMav (Mar 19, 2008)

Mera Sundar Sapna Beet Gaya - Geeta Dutt


----------



## PCWORM (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey Bhagwan,,,,,by raghu Dixit...i wud strongly recommend it to all digitians!


----------



## prakhar18 (Mar 19, 2008)

Zara Se-KK
Nite Runner-Duran Duran Ft. Justin Timberlake & Timbaland
Sensual Seduction-Snoop Dogg
Krazzy 4-Breakfree
Won't Go Home Without You-Maroon 5
Pehli Nazar Mein-Atif Aslam
The Way I Are (Remix)-Timbaland
Break The Ice-Britney Spears
Jashn-e-Bahaara 
Azeem-O-Shaan Shahenshah 
In Lamhon Ke Daaman Mein 
Mann Mohana
Khwaja Mere Khwaja


----------



## praka123 (Mar 19, 2008)

Paadu Nilaave ...Teinn aruvi..(Udaya Geetam)-Tamil(SPB,Ilayaraja team)


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 19, 2008)

Zara Sa (power Ballad) - Kk 
Movie : Jannat
Jannat music rocks...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42a.gif


----------



## Faun (Mar 19, 2008)

*Sugar* by Ladytron


----------



## Faun (Mar 20, 2008)

*Here (In Your Arms)* by Hellogoodbye


----------



## Faun (Mar 20, 2008)

*Within Her* (...ing OST)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 20, 2008)

Don't Let Me Down - The Beatles
*youtube.com/watch?v=jPgEoBlNuqM


----------



## Asfaq (Mar 20, 2008)

twitter


----------



## Faun (Mar 21, 2008)

*O.R.T* (Silent Hill Origins OST)


----------



## Faun (Mar 21, 2008)

*Baby I Love You* by The Yayhoos (awesome old school track, first listened to it during the ending credits of Slither)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 21, 2008)

Mauja Hi Mauja - Jab We Met
Sash - Adelante
Snap Feat. Motvio - The Power Of Bhangra
Soul Sonic Forge Feat. Afrika Bambatta - Planet Rock (Paul Oakenfold Mix)


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 22, 2008)

zara si dil mein de jagah tu.... zara sa apana le bana...- Jannat 
lovely song.... K.K rocks *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12a.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42a.gif


----------



## xbonez (Mar 22, 2008)

What have You done now - Within Temptation


----------



## napster007 (Mar 22, 2008)

"over and under" - egypt central


----------



## Head Banger (Mar 22, 2008)

Pink Floyd-Brain Damage


----------



## Stuge (Mar 23, 2008)

*Daniel Bedingfield - If You're Not The One*

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=6b9Vn6WkjPs
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=6b9Vn6WkjPs


----------



## Faun (Mar 24, 2008)

*Aerodynamic* by Daft Punk


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Sidewalks* from One Tree Hill


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 24, 2008)

Riders on the storm....


----------



## Ambar (Mar 24, 2008)

B.Y.O.B --- SYSTEM OF A DOWN

Awake ----- Godsmak

Get Up Again --Flaw


----------



## Faun (Mar 24, 2008)

*Perfect Day* by Lou Reed and The Velvet Underground


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 24, 2008)

Aqualung by Jethro Tull


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 24, 2008)

Pieces - Hoobastank


----------



## Faun (Mar 24, 2008)

*Beautiful Face* (Sadmovie OST)


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 25, 2008)

Pyar kar - Dil toh pagal hai


----------



## saching (Mar 25, 2008)

Mark Anthony's - when I dream at night awesome song... just hear once.. 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uUSG5CF1tE


----------



## amrawtanshx (Mar 26, 2008)

^^
Nice song !!!!

Over You -Chris Daughtry


----------



## Ihatemyself (Mar 26, 2008)

yesterday listened to ..MORA SAIYYAN (khamaj) by  Furon .. i feel Itz the best hindi song ive ever heard


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 26, 2008)

xbonez said:


> What have You done now - Within Temptation



mine mine that track is fabulous from gothic metal band

since yesterday i have been addicted to this track

WAR - UNDIVINE PLAN    
for those of you who dont know war,they are one of the oldest and underrated black metal band from poland.Unfortunately being active for 16 years they still dont have their own official website.I hope someone here finds out their site.


----------



## legolas (Mar 26, 2008)

saching said:


> Mark Anthony's - when I dream at night awesome song... just hear once..
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uUSG5CF1tE


good one!!!


----------



## narangz (Mar 26, 2008)

Can anyone tell which song is this:

"Main tere main tere kadmon mein rakhdu..."

I've heard this song on FM & I guess the artist is KK. Not sure though.

Please guys help!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 26, 2008)

saching said:


> Mark Anthony's - when I dream at night awesome song... just hear once..
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uUSG5CF1tE



wow really nice song  thx



Ihatemyself said:


> yesterday listened to ..MORA SAIYYAN (khamaj) by  Furon .. i feel Itz the best hindi song ive ever heard



yep good song and nice video.. by Fuzon 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=7br52GPJ-qk


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Mar 26, 2008)

Bleeding Love - Leona Lewis


----------



## praka123 (Mar 26, 2008)

film :udaya geetham(tamil):-
song :Ennodu Paattu Paadungal
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=maE5zBonC0s
Ilayaraja music and S P balsubramania sound is gr8!no hindi singer can beat him!

film: Thottal Poo Malarum(2007)  (hariharan)
Song:Arabu Naadae
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHvE_8JMsf8


----------



## VINSTAR (Mar 27, 2008)

uruguthey maruguthey
movie:VEYIL


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 27, 2008)

Kim Hyung Sup - Sarang Haeyo
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-7-gD4Uio0&feature=related
waah waah kya song hai...  
jaroor aap logo ne suna hoga


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Mar 27, 2008)

hanging by the moment-lifehouse.


----------



## Faun (Mar 27, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> Kim Hyung Sup - Sarang Haeyo


do u know the meaning of "Sarang Haeyo" 

*Because I'm a Girl* by K.I.S.S


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 27, 2008)

T159 said:


> do u know the meaning of "Sarang Haeyo"


Sarang HaeYo, means "I Love You" 



narangz said:


> Can anyone tell which song is this:
> 
> "Main tere main tere kadmon mein rakhdu..."
> 
> ...



wrong thread dude..... 

The "What's that song?" Thread
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=79271

anways.... 

Mein tere mein tere
Kadmon mein rakh du yeh jahan
Mera ishq deewangi

song : zara sa
movie : jannat 
singer : kk 

*youtube.com/watch?v=7PTVds_CesU

Zara si dil mein de jagah tu
Zara sa apna le bana
Zara sa khawbon mein saja tu
Zara sa yaadhon mein basa...
lovely song...


----------



## narangz (Mar 27, 2008)

^^Thanks! I got it in the morning itself


----------



## Faun (Mar 28, 2008)

*Alright* by Pilot Speed


----------



## The Outsider (Mar 28, 2008)

xbonez said:


> What have You done now - Within Temptation



Within Temptation is nice, i got the first full length, "Enter".



ancientrites said:


> WAR - UNDIVINE PLAN
> for those of you who dont know war,they are one of the oldest and underrated black metal band from poland.Unfortunately being active for 16 years they still dont have their own official website.I hope someone here finds out their site.



i'll check em out, still can't get enough of the old Immortal, have missed too much blackness i guess.


----------



## Faun (Mar 28, 2008)

*Innocent Moon* (Silent Hill 3 OST)


----------



## Faun (Mar 28, 2008)

*Sleeping In* by The Postal Service

One of the best band


----------



## praka123 (Mar 28, 2008)

maa -that song from TZP is really haunting 

now:
Zindagi Har Kadam Ek Nayi Jung Hai
movie:meri jung(1985)
*youtube.com/watch?v=Nwy4EFFyKXo


----------



## shantanu (Mar 28, 2008)

inconsiable - backstreet boys unbreakable..


----------



## alok4best (Mar 28, 2008)

Wyclef Jean Feat Akon---Sweetest Girl.


----------



## Faun (Mar 29, 2008)

*Angel* by Saybia



Rockstar11 said:


> Kim Hyung Sup - Sarang Haeyo
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-7-gD4Uio0&feature=related
> waah waah kya song hai...
> jaroor aap logo ne suna hoga


sh!t, why oh why
oldies se he dhun chura lete


----------



## Ihatemyself (Mar 29, 2008)

alok4best said:


> Wyclef Jean Feat Akon---Sweetest Girl.


yeah thats really addictive!


----------



## slugger (Mar 29, 2008)

\m/\m/ *the Raghu Dixit Project* \m/\m/




shantanu said:


> inconsiable - backstreet boys unbreakable..



the last remaining backstreet boys fan left on Earth 

LOL!!

just kiddin


----------



## alok4best (Mar 29, 2008)

Ihatemyself said:


> yeah thats really addictive!


Yeah, I m already playing it 20-25 times a day.


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 29, 2008)

Every song from Apocalyptica.


----------



## Faun (Mar 29, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> Every song from Apocalyptica.


the 4 cellist, faraway is just perfect


----------



## Faun (Mar 30, 2008)

*Better Days* by The Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 30, 2008)

Badi nazuk hai yeh manzil - Joggers' Park

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Cb8RbZCURg

beautiful lyrics.... nice music..... jagjit singh rocks


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 30, 2008)

Sexy lady - Race 
Good foot tapping music.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 30, 2008)

*i.ytimg.com/vi/qd92j6Q92GY/default.jpg
Bon Jovi - Lay Your Hands On Me


----------



## shyamno (Mar 31, 2008)

Zara Sa frm Jannat by KK is just awesome.....u will be lost .... while listening the song...


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 31, 2008)

Friday by Goldspot


----------



## Faun (Mar 31, 2008)

*Chahoga Main Tujhe* by Mohd. Rafi


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 31, 2008)

Feed by Sevendust

Everybody Down by Nonpoint


----------



## Voldy (Mar 31, 2008)

"God must hate me" by simple plan


----------



## Faun (Mar 31, 2008)

*Kiss* (A Millionaire's First Love OST)
damn am dying to see this movie :/


----------



## mad1231moody (Mar 31, 2008)

Currently pehli nazar mein: Race
And another one is Lamha ye jaayega kahan : Dil Dosti Etc. awesome song


----------



## pratik03 (Mar 31, 2008)

Play with fire - The Rolling Stones


----------



## AshishSharma (Mar 31, 2008)

Well not song but the video ... just saw special video for krazy 4 done by Hrithik ... awesome moves man ...

Watch : *www.youtube.com/watch?v=No19eWmLg5Y


----------



## Ihatemyself (Mar 31, 2008)

^^^ KRAZY 4 ..is this dhoom sequel..the cast is very strange rather


----------



## Faun (Apr 2, 2008)

*Socha Na Tha* (Socha Na Tha OST)


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 2, 2008)

^^^ nice song... 

Javeda Zindagi (Tose Naina Lagey) Movie : Anwar

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=5R1vsrGrRgs

great... soulful song... 

nahin koi insaan mohabbat se khaali
har ek ruh pyaasi, har ek dil sawaali
mohabbat jahaa hai wahaa zindagi hai...
mohabbat na ho toh kahaa zindagi hai.....  

great lyrics....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 2, 2008)

Ihatemyself said:


> ^^^ KRAZY 4 ..is this dhoom sequel..the cast is very strange rather


Not even remotely close to it.It's an outright comedy movie & has no connection with Dhoom whatsoever.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 2, 2008)

*s3.ytimg.com/vi/FmmCXVqUB8A/default.jpg
Bon Jovi - Roulette

Nostalgia


----------



## Faun (Apr 2, 2008)

*Kaheen Door Jab Din Dhal Jaaye* (Anand OST)
nostalgia


----------



## Faun (Apr 2, 2008)

*Folsom Prison Blues* by Johnny Cash


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 2, 2008)

^^country music eh?


----------



## chicha (Apr 2, 2008)

calling Elvis, Are we in Trouble now, - Dire straits(great band)
is there anybod there?- scorpions.
why does my heart feel so bad- Moby
loosing my relegion- REM
Where did you sleep last night- Nirvana


----------



## shantanu (Apr 2, 2008)

slugger said:


> the last remaining backstreet boys fan left on Earth
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> just kiddin


 
man this song is really good..  

bleed it out, shadow of the day : LP

soggy bottom boyz : man of constant sorrow


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 2, 2008)

T159 said:


> *Kaheen Door Jab Din Dhal Jaaye* (Anand OST)
> nostalgia



check out Kahin door jab din dhal jaaye - jagjit singh 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPXlvWqWtVk


----------



## Faun (Apr 4, 2008)

^^ seen that song the time it was released  

*
Gary Noise* (A Millionaire's First Love OST)



The_Devil_Himself said:


> ^^country music eh?


listen to Splendid Isolation by Yonderboi and tell me how that sounds


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 4, 2008)

*Red Hot Chili Peppers- Dani California*


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 4, 2008)

Ek nazar mein bhi pyaar hota hai - Taxi No.9211


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 4, 2008)

*i.ytimg.com/vi/VlzptZ9wieQ/default.jpg
Guns N Roses-You Could Be Mine


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 4, 2008)

Mama Said

by metallica from load.


----------



## Sharx (Apr 4, 2008)

Gori naal ishq mita..oye hoye..oh rabba lagenaki tanu jave gori naal ishq mita...funky song with nice grooves..!!!on my brand new N73ME wid EP-630 on...


----------



## Rahim (Apr 4, 2008)

I Had The Time Of My Life - Dirty Dancing


----------



## Faun (Apr 4, 2008)

*Build Your Cages *by Pulse Ultra (NFS HP 2 OST)


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 4, 2008)

Oh I, I just died in your arms tonight
It must have been something you said
I just died in your arms tonight..................

I Just Died In Your Arms Tonight ~ Cutting Crew

i love 80's music..


----------



## uzair (Apr 4, 2008)

Tumse hi -Jab we met
Bebot - Black eyed peas


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 5, 2008)

Gnarls Barkley – Necromancer


----------



## Faun (Apr 5, 2008)

*Main Zindagi Ka Saath Nibhata Chala Gaya* (Hum Dono OST)



> *Main zindagi ka saath nibhata chala gaya*
> *Har fikr ko dhuye mein udata chala gaya*
> 
> *Barbadiyon ka sog manana fizool tha*
> ...


----------



## Faun (Apr 6, 2008)

*Surrender* by Entwine


----------



## Faun (Apr 7, 2008)

*Undenied* by Portishead


----------



## iMav (Apr 7, 2008)

Love Actually OST -

Billy Mack - *Christmas Is All Around*

Another Version (Love Is All Around)

*Wet Wet Wet* - *Love Is All Around*

1 more version by some other artist:

The *Troggs* - *Love Is All Around*

the 1st and 2nd are pure bliss


----------



## xbonez (Apr 7, 2008)

frozen under the sun...entwine


----------



## ancientrites (Apr 8, 2008)

fire dragon of black sun by graveland


----------



## Sharx (Apr 8, 2008)

Ring my bells..ring my bells..smtimes u love,smtimesu dont..
smtime .... to let it go..smtime v rush,smtime v fall..it does'nt matter baby v can take it real slow....smthing..
enrique..
man s**y song...[]


----------



## Faun (Apr 8, 2008)

I Believe (My Sassy Girl OST)


----------



## Faun (Apr 8, 2008)

*Geunyeo Imnida* (...ing OST)


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 9, 2008)

Titanic _ Remix


----------



## Faun (Apr 9, 2008)

unknown song by Shin Seung Hen


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 9, 2008)

Tu jo nahi hai toh, kuchh bhi nahi hai... Yeh maana ki mehfil jawaan hai, haseen hai....  - Woh Lamhe


----------



## c.grant (Apr 9, 2008)

electric avenue- eddie grant


----------



## Faun (Apr 9, 2008)

*Revolution 909* by Daft Punk


----------



## alok4best (Apr 9, 2008)

Hide by Creed.


----------



## raj_2400 (Apr 11, 2008)

windowpane by OpETH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 11, 2008)

Awaarapan, banjarapan, ek khala hai seene mein...
Har dam par pal, bechaini hai, kaun bala hai seene mein....... - JISM


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2008)

*Epilogue* (A Tale of Two Sisters OST)


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2008)

*Everything I Own* by Bread
classic song with awesome lyrics


----------



## blueshift (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey Bhagwan by _Raghu Dixit_


----------



## Faun (Apr 12, 2008)

*More Love...* (The Classic OST)

Piano Cover to the song  
korean music is so touching, i luv them


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 12, 2008)

^ hey nice music...  thx


----------



## Faun (Apr 13, 2008)

*Better Than Me* by Hinder


----------



## pirates1323 (Apr 13, 2008)

Carlos Santana Feat.Chad Kroeger - Into The Night
Madonna Feat Justin Timberlake & Timbaland - 4 Minutes
Lil' Wayne ft. Static Major - Lollipop 
Mattafix - Living Darfur
Mattafix  - Gangster Blues
Timbaland - Apologize (Feat. one republic)


----------



## hullap (Apr 13, 2008)

AC/DC- Highway to Hell


----------



## Faun (Apr 13, 2008)

*With Her I Die* by Poisonblack
explicit lyrics but meaningful


> Her sharpened nails in my flesh make me crave for more
> Her chilling cold caress makes me feel so warm
> She's my addiction, the one... the one I love , my whore
> She's my redemption, the one... the one I hate and adore
> ...


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 13, 2008)

Bebot Bebot


----------



## a_medico (Apr 13, 2008)

*Into the wild* soundtrack composed by _Eddie Vedder_(of Pearl Jam)

*Hard Sun*




> When I walk beside her
> I am the better man
> when i look to leave her
> I always stagger back again


----------



## Faun (Apr 13, 2008)

My sad night (A Bittersweet Life OST)


----------



## y2j826 (Apr 13, 2008)

Race Sanson ki (Race)

Extreme Ways (The Bourne Ultimatum)

Bepanah Pyar (Krishna Cottage)


----------



## rollcage (Apr 13, 2008)

*Joe_Satriani_-_Always_with_me__always_with_you*


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2008)

*Short Stories With Tragic Endings* by FATA


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 14, 2008)

Dil ko Sukoon 
Album :Sukoon 
Artist : Saaz ( shujaat khan and satish sharma)

Dil ko sukoon mila nahi abhi.... jiya nahi jaaye.....


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2008)

*Silent Circus* (Silent Hills 4 OST)
haunting track


----------



## legolas (Apr 14, 2008)

*The cure - Thousand hours*


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 14, 2008)

Does anyone here listen to tamil songs? Need some info!


----------



## VINSTAR (Apr 15, 2008)

ya i listen tamil songs

now i am addicted to 
song:uruguthey maruguthey
film:Veyil


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 15, 2008)

Zara sa dil me le basa tu and judai(both from Jannat-search for heaven)
mannn!!these songs are fuggin awesome!!!thnx to demonoid and Isohunt


----------



## shady_inc (Apr 15, 2008)

Windowpane - Opeth
Pain Becomes Me - Poisonblack
Light My Fire - The Doors


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2008)

^^u tempted me to listen once again Poisonblack 
*
The State* by Poisonblack


----------



## shady_inc (Apr 15, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^u tempted me to listen once again Poisonblack
> *
> The State* by Poisonblack


I friggin love them now.Thank you getting me into listening to poisonblack.!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 15, 2008)

The Blood-Stained Intrigue (TVB Series Theme)


----------



## pushkaraj (Apr 15, 2008)

*El Manana* by Gorillaz


----------



## xbonez (Apr 15, 2008)

hurricane - tapping the vein


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2008)

*Sky Lounge* (A Bittersweet Life OST)


----------



## kirangp (Apr 16, 2008)

Right In Two-----Tool
Send Me An Angel-------Zeromancer
We'll Never Know----Pennywise


----------



## Faun (Apr 16, 2008)

*Slide *by The Goo Goo Dolls
awesome guitar riffs and as always charming video


----------



## Ihatemyself (Apr 16, 2008)

just listened to 2pacs dear mama after a long time ... again addicted to it


----------



## pushkaraj (Apr 16, 2008)

*Early Winter* by Gwen Stefani


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 16, 2008)

What goes around comes around by Justin Timberlake.....


----------



## evewin89 (Apr 16, 2008)

wyclef_jean-sweetest_girl_(dollar_bill)_(feat_akon_lil_wayne_and_introducing_niia)


----------



## Faun (Apr 16, 2008)

*Stay With You* by The  Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## dhruv mairal (Apr 17, 2008)

well, here's my first post.

right now i'm addicted to:

1. Roxen-e-deewar - Roxen
2. Chaltey rahey - Roxen
3. Late goodbye - Poets of the fall
4. Only when i sleep - The corrs
5. Asmaan - Call
6. Hum se hai ye zamana - Call
7. Rushes - Darius


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 17, 2008)

dhruv mairal said:


> well, here's my first post.
> 
> right now i'm addicted to:
> 
> ...



Pakistani singers bahut pasand hai?  Roxen is a good band.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 17, 2008)

Song : Aye Meri Zindagi. 
Movie: Saaya (2003) 
Singer: Shreya Ghoshal


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 17, 2008)

Korbo Lorbo Jeetbo re - Kolkatta Night Riders Anthem


----------



## VINSTAR (Apr 17, 2008)

khalbali
rang de basanti


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 17, 2008)

haan tu hai-jannat -search for hraven.COOOL SONG!


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2008)

*It's Hard to Say* by The Used



> it's hard to say that i was wrong
> its hard to say I miss you
> since you've been gone it's not the same
> it's hard to say i held my tongue
> ...


----------



## xbonez (Apr 17, 2008)

the howling - WT


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 17, 2008)

Songs Of Jannat & Falak Tak from Tashan !  The latter is really nice


----------



## legolas (Apr 17, 2008)

*The cure close to me*
*The cure Friday I'm in love*
*The cure Love song*


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 17, 2008)

Get Low - NFS U Title Opening Track !!!


----------



## panacea_amc (Apr 18, 2008)

enigma - TNT for the brain.


----------



## VINSTAR (Apr 18, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Get Low - NFS U Title Opening Track !!!



ya this tooo from mostwanted

Styles of Beyond - Nine Thou (Superstars Remix)
The Prodigy - You'll Be Under My Wheels
Rock - I Am Rock

and also song:six day remix
movie:fast and furious tokyo drift


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 18, 2008)

^Cool tracks. 
Been hearing them these days.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 18, 2008)

chup tum raho - is raat ki subah nahi 

Many people might not have heard this song but if u try once then u will definitely fall in love with this song.

Chup tum raho, chup hum rahe
Chup tum raho, chup hum rahe
Khamoshi ko… khamoshi se
Zindagi ko… zindagi se baat karne do…. ho ho ho ho
Chup tum raho, chup hum rahe........


----------



## Faun (Apr 18, 2008)

*Look into the Air* by Explosions in the Sky


----------



## xbonez (Apr 18, 2008)

energize me....after forever


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 19, 2008)

Chhaliya-Tashan


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 19, 2008)

VINSTAR said:


> The Prodigy - You'll Be Under My Wheels



Awesome Song This One ....

Current Track ::: Fortress Europe - NFS UNGD / Asian Dub Foundation
                        Six Days Original - Fast & Furious : Tokyo Drift


----------



## chicha (Apr 19, 2008)

royksopp-what else is there?

could any one suggest similar scary songs, i love horror movies and songs.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 19, 2008)

ना मै जानू, ना तू जाने
कैसा हैं ये मौसम कोई ना जाने
कही से यह फिजा आई
गमों की धूँप संग लाई
खफा हो गए हम
जुदा हो गए हम...

woh lamhe woh baatein.... - Zeher


----------



## Faun (Apr 19, 2008)

*your hand in mine* by explosions in the sky


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2008)

*Get It On* by T.Rex


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 20, 2008)

Duniya ko dikha denge - Mumbai Indians Anthem


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2008)

*First Breath After Coma* by Explosions in the Sky


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 21, 2008)

Kabhi kabhi mere dil main - Bally Sagoo Remix( amitabh bachchan ) 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTiUGoaiJjk&feature=related

haan judai se darta hai dil - Kareeb
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=CB427W1eELc


----------



## xbonez (Apr 21, 2008)

clown - switchblade symphony


----------



## Ihatemyself (Apr 21, 2008)

Mama -my chemical romance


----------



## xbonez (Apr 21, 2008)

demolition lovers - MCR


----------



## girish.g (Apr 21, 2008)

before i forget & `555 to the 666 slipknot


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2008)

*Xzibit* by LAX


----------



## techno_funky (Apr 23, 2008)

Anoushka Shankar and Karsh Kale - Sea Dreamer (Feat. Sting)  .....


----------



## Faun (Apr 23, 2008)

*Beautiful One* (...ing OST)


----------



## Faun (Apr 23, 2008)

*A Waltz fo A Night* by Julie Delpy


----------



## napster007 (Apr 23, 2008)

flipsyde feat. T.A.T.U : Happy birthday

can someone recommend me some good grand piano tracks? i have not found any good artist yet but maybe u guys know.....


----------



## blueshift (Apr 23, 2008)

techno_funky said:


> Anoushka Shankar and Karsh Kale - Sea Dreamer (Feat. Sting)  .....



Same here... its really a good song.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 23, 2008)

Don't matter - Akon


----------



## xbonez (Apr 23, 2008)

but it rained - parikrama....beautiful song...i've heard it more than 20 times in the last two days. best thing, its available for download from their website 

128kbps


But it Rained Official Site


----------



## MasterMinds (Apr 23, 2008)

sweetest girl- akon
pyar kia to nibhana


----------



## hullap (Apr 23, 2008)

xbonez said:


> but it rained - parikrama....beautiful song...i've heard it more than 20 times in the last two days. best thing, its available for download from their website
> 
> 128kbps
> 
> ...


 good choice 
BTW, now its *Turn The Page-Bob Segar*


----------



## xbonez (Apr 23, 2008)

you can get the album - Eclipse - Piano Tribute To Evanescence ...it contains some of evanescence songs played on the piano. It available for free download on the net...u'll have to find it urself though



napster007 said:


> flipsyde feat. T.A.T.U : Happy birthday
> 
> can someone recommend me some good grand piano tracks? i have not found any good artist yet but maybe u guys know.....


----------



## AkLeMo (Apr 23, 2008)

This might sound a bit... well.. wierd. I'm addicted to Cooking by the book - Lazytown ._.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Apr 23, 2008)

Thrice - Broken Lungs


----------



## The Outsider (Apr 24, 2008)

Edge of Sanity - Silent


----------



## fun2sh (Apr 24, 2008)

WHITE SHADOWS by COLDPLAY


----------



## MasterMinds (Apr 24, 2008)

ik vari han karde sohneya


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hiriye - Shael
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=08arJsR8aoM


----------



## Faun (Apr 26, 2008)

*One Word* by Conjure One


----------



## shri (Apr 26, 2008)

Phir se wahi - Hrish Tandon
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lc_yMf8bWAc


----------



## rishitells (Apr 26, 2008)

I M REALLLLLLY ADDICTED TO THE SONG-  AADAT(Jalpari album) 
     From Atif Aslam


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 26, 2008)

Rishabh_sharma1990 said:


> I M REALLLLLLY ADDICTED TO THE SONG-  AADAT(Jalpari album) From Atif Aslam



same here


----------



## xbonez (Apr 26, 2008)

goodnight - the birthday massacre....awesome song


----------



## Faun (Apr 26, 2008)

Theme Song (28 Days Later)



xbonez said:


> goodnight - the birthday massacre....awesome song


yeah heard that, kewl song, I like weird band names:
like
Bullet for my valentine
my dying bride
cannibal corpse
the bastard fairies etc


----------



## xbonez (Apr 27, 2008)

^^yeah, even I have a thing for such bands...but 'the birthday massacre' name doesn't go very well with their music

red stars - TBM


----------



## Faun (Apr 28, 2008)

*Samskeyti* by Sigur Ros


----------



## legolas (Apr 28, 2008)

Santana feat Chad Kroeger *Into the night*


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Apr 28, 2008)

All songs of JANNAT !!


----------



## xbonez (Apr 28, 2008)

figure 09 - LP


----------



## Faun (Apr 28, 2008)

*Take Me Home* (Acoustic Version) by After Midnight Project


----------



## ancientrites (Apr 28, 2008)

T159  Do you like black metal music??just curious


----------



## a_medico (Apr 28, 2008)

We own the night OST - *Blondie-Heart of glass*


----------



## Faun (Apr 28, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> T159  Do you like black metal music??just curious


Doom, Death, Gothic, Dark and Melodic are some i listen to, but not whole day  you know my brain cells will blast if i do

Would like to get some recommendations from you ?


----------



## xbonez (Apr 28, 2008)

killing the lights - TBM


----------



## Angie1313 (Apr 28, 2008)

Map of the Problematique by Muse


----------



## ancientrites (Apr 29, 2008)

T159 said:


> Doom, Death, Gothic, Dark and Melodic are some i listen to, but not whole day  you know my brain cells will blast if i do
> 
> Would like to get some recommendations from you ?



 carpathian forest,lugubrum,thou art lord,impaled nazarene,darkthrone,sargeist,immortal,gestapo666,nokturnal mortem,dark funeral,graveland,goes on on on on.........do check out my all time favourites satanic warmaster all tracks are sweet and soft


----------



## eggman (Apr 29, 2008)

*SOAD-Vicinity of Obscenity*
_Banana Banana Banana Tericotta Banana Tericotta Tericotta PIe_


----------



## eggman (Apr 29, 2008)

*Living Next Door to Alice - Smokie*

Ultimate _Guilty Pleasure_ Songs


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 29, 2008)

Aap Ke Aa Jane Se - Khud Garz (1987)
Singer :Mohd Aziz, Sadhana Sargam

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=ox_MXFYOa0E&feature=related


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 29, 2008)

Rythm divine remix


----------



## a_medico (Apr 29, 2008)

Where do I begin - Chemical brothers (from ost Monster and Vanilla sky)


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Apr 29, 2008)

A Song For Milly Michaelson - Thrice

check the meaning at songmeanings.net  it's a story from an old movie "the boy who could fly"


----------



## Faun (Apr 30, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> carpathian forest,lugubrum,thou art lord,impaled nazarene,darkthrone,sargeist,immortal,gestapo666,nokturnal mortem,dark funeral,graveland,goes on on on on.........do check out my all time favourites satanic warmaster all tracks are sweet and soft


thnx for recommendations, will try them out
currently am havin some instability at my end, so will take time to manage things and get back to routine


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2008)

*Sick and Tired* by The Red Devil Incident


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 2, 2008)

sara bareilles-*love song*


----------



## iMav (May 2, 2008)

4 Minutes -Madonna ft. Timberlake (prod. Timbaland)

Timbaland & Timberlake rock, they have produced killer tunes together


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 2, 2008)

^^ korbo lorbo jeetbo re


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 2, 2008)

good that u know the song..love ya hate..everyone hums the kkr theme song.. delhi ka kya hai??.. "marega sehwag,bal girayga sehwag,aur takla hoga sehwag"...


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 2, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> good that u know the song..love ya hate..everyone hums the kkr theme song.. delhi ka kya hai??.. "marega sehwag,bal girayga sehwag,aur takla hoga sehwag"...



udi baba tumahre ko kaise maloom?


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 2, 2008)

aare..khabar to aa hi jata hai...

lift-poets of the fall


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2008)

*We're All Going to Hell* by The Bastard Fairies


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2008)

*Angel* by Saybia



> It's not the world that's out of order
> It's me, it's me
> Guess I ran along my borders
> Just to see, just to see


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 3, 2008)

Duniya hiladenge(Mumbai IPL song)
jhoom punjabi(Punjab song)


----------



## xbonez (May 3, 2008)

there for you - flyleaf


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2008)

xbonez said:


> there for you - flyleaf


hey that scrawll.com is really cool......


----------



## xbonez (May 4, 2008)

lol, thanks...its pretty much dead now though


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 4, 2008)

Bullet For My Valentine - Hearts Burst Into Fire
Bullet For My Valentine - Disappear

\m/


----------



## Faun (May 4, 2008)

*Wish I* by Jem


----------



## Faun (May 5, 2008)

*Because We Can* (Moulin Rouge OST)
;p


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 5, 2008)

Lithium-Nirvana


----------



## alok4best (May 5, 2008)

Ordinary Miracle----OST Charlotte's Web.


----------



## Pat (May 6, 2008)

Door na ja - Jannat
Awesome song , sung be a new singer Rana Muzumdar and brilliant music by Pritam! I love the singers voice!


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 7, 2008)

^^yep great song...


Kabhi Khushboo - Saaya 
KK rocks


----------



## confused (May 7, 2008)

snow patrol - you're all i have


----------



## ankit_the_hawk (May 7, 2008)

Falling Slowly from the movie "Once" 

The artists are Glen Hansard and Marketa Iglova...

Cool song.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 8, 2008)

Door na ja by Rana Mazumdar ....... Boy what a great song .....

[Edit] Just saw the above posts. If this song is such popular how come I'm the only one listener on Last.fm ?

*www.last.fm/music/Rana+Mazumdar/_/Door+Na+Ja


----------



## vandit (May 8, 2008)

big girls dont cry - fergie feat sean kingston remix...


----------



## Cool G5 (May 8, 2008)

Kya Tujhe pata - Abhijeet Sawant


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 8, 2008)

*to the moon and back*-*savage garden*


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 9, 2008)

vandit said:


> big girls dont cry - fergie feat sean kingston remix...



Have you seen the movie ..? The German one ..? Its a nice movie ..


----------



## Pathik (May 9, 2008)

Just seen Touch my Body - Mariah Carey. Is Ok.


----------



## xbonez (May 9, 2008)

shut your mouth - garbage


----------



## iMav (May 9, 2008)

The One - Akon (ft. Chilee Powder) - In My Ghetto Vol 2.... seriously slick tune


----------



## ancientrites (May 10, 2008)

mayhem - funeral fog
its classic black metal


----------



## a_medico (May 10, 2008)

Closer OST - Damien Rice - The Blowers Daughter

Awesome song.


----------



## alok4best (May 10, 2008)

> Just saw the above posts. If this song is such popular how come I'm the only one listener on Last.fm ?
> 
> *www.last.fm/music/Rana+Mazumdar/_/Door+Na+Ja



Bcoz rest all must have downloaded it to their Local Drives


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 10, 2008)

^^^


----------



## confused (May 10, 2008)

ankit_the_hawk said:


> Falling Slowly from the movie "Once"
> 
> The artists are Glen Hansard and Marketa Iglova...
> 
> Cool song.


they won an oscar didnt they?


----------



## xbonez (May 10, 2008)

cup of coffee - garbage


----------



## Faun (May 10, 2008)

*get it on* by T.rex


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 11, 2008)

Ganga Behti Ho Kyun - Bhupen Hazarika


----------



## ankit_the_hawk (May 12, 2008)

Love Me Do by The Beatles


----------



## xbonez (May 12, 2008)

enjoy the silence - depeche mode cover by lacuna coil


----------



## Faun (May 12, 2008)

*Surrender* by Entwine

*King of yesterday* by jude
kinda addicted to the song and video (fan made).


----------



## xbonez (May 15, 2008)

eclipsed - evans blue


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 15, 2008)

Dil dance maare -Tashan


----------



## choudang (May 15, 2008)

You never close your eyes anymore when I kiss your lips.
And there's no tenderness like before in your fingertips.
You're trying hard not to show it, (baby).
But baby, baby I know it...

You've lost that lovin' feeling,
Whoa, that lovin' feeling,
You've lost that lovin' feeling,
Now it's gone...gone...gone...wooooooh.

Now there's no welcome look in your eyes
when I reach for you.
And now your're starting to critisize little things I do.
It makes me just feel like crying, (baby).
'Cause baby, something in you is dying.

You lost that lovin' feeling,
Whoa, that lovin' feeling,
You've lost that lovin' feeling,
Now it's gone...gone...gone...woooooah

Baby, baby, I get down on my knees for you.

If you would only love me like you used to do, yeah.

We had a love...a love...a love you don't find everyday.

So don't...don't...don't...don't let it slip away.

Baby (baby), baby (baby),
I beg of you please...please,
I need your love (I need your love), 
I need your love (I need your love),
So bring it on back (So bring it on back), 
Bring it on back (so bring it on back).

Bring back that lovin' feeling,
Whoa, that lovin' feeling
Bring back that lovin' feeling,
'Cause it's gone...gone...gone,
and I can't go on,
noooo...

Bring back that lovin' feeling,
Whoa, that lovin' feeling
Bring back that lovin' feeling,
'Cause it's gone...gone...


----------



## Plasma_Snake (May 15, 2008)

Couple of songs in my playlist of PC,Mobile just can't be without dem:


Rock Island-Road To Perdition OST
The Real McCoy- Movado (GTA 4 Soundtrack)
Halo Theme Mjolnir Mix
Breaking the Habit-Linkin Park
Thanx For The memories-Fall Out Boy
Teri Tammana Remix-The Train


----------



## abhi_shake (May 15, 2008)

Baba o' riley and Won't get fooled again by the who.


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2008)

*When You Were Young* by The Killers


----------



## Renny (May 15, 2008)

Giorgio Moroder - From here to Eternity,
>(Hear it and you'll love it(Its a 70s or 80s disco song),

Let me see you whip it(from GTA-SA Soundtrack).


----------



## Count Dracula (May 16, 2008)

4 Minutes to save the world - Madonna ft. Justin Timberlake & Timbaland.


----------



## alok4best (May 16, 2008)

"Koi Aane Wala Hai" by Strings


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 16, 2008)

bleeding love-loenie lewis


----------



## legolas (May 16, 2008)

Damein Rice - Woman like a man
Celine Dion - All by myself
Elisa - Rock your soul


----------



## Freshcider (May 20, 2008)

Anti-Flag - One people, one struggle


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 20, 2008)

Chand koi hoga tumsa kahaan... - Inaam Dus Hazaar -
Kishor kumar


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 20, 2008)

Song: Big Gun
Band: AC/DC
From: "The Last Action Hero" soundtrack

I have the music video and the flac version of the audio
Arnie is featured in the music video


----------



## karmanya (May 20, 2008)

Carnival of Rust by Poets of the fall
Hey Joe by hendrix


----------



## remrow (May 21, 2008)

I like sentimental song a bit more.
I am addicted and will always be to this song
"Yo mann... kina runchha yo mann.. Eklai huda ta jhann
Rahar.. udijane rahar... Tyo ba..dala ma.. hmmm...rahar" I hoped i could give you the tune. IT is a nepali song by Ciney Gurung and if you know nepali this song will touch you, really.


----------



## ancientrites (May 21, 2008)

Behexen - the flames of blasphemer


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2008)

*Abuse Me* by Silverchair


----------



## xbonez (May 21, 2008)

the way i feel - nemesea


----------



## sreevirus (May 23, 2008)

now listening to *Hello* by *Blackfield *from the album Blackfield
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KNVjRIyoxo

Nobody here listens to Blackfield? Or Porcupine Tree? Man they rock! Awesome music.
Steven Wilson = GOD!!!

Have a look at this too...
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTNO4PBO5Zo


----

_Edit (5:24 am)_: now listening to *1,000 People* by *Blackfield *from the album Blackfield II


----------



## Faun (May 23, 2008)

*Take Her To The Music Store* by FATA



xbonez said:


> the way i feel - nemesea


one more to the list 
I want these now

OMG this ones got kate becky and lovely voice of the female lead:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=fw2RKQTQEUE



sreevirus said:


> now listening to *Hello* by *Blackfield *from the album Blackfield
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KNVjRIyoxo
> 
> Nobody here listens to Blackfield? Or Porcupine Tree? Man they rock! Awesome music.
> ...


The leas singer seems geeky 
nice songs seems i got more to scratch


----------



## xbonez (May 23, 2008)

the way i feel - nemesea


----------



## legolas (May 23, 2008)

T159 said:


> lovely voice of the female lead:


true!! lovely voice...omg.


----------



## Count Dracula (May 23, 2008)

Touch my body - Mariah Carey


----------



## xbonez (May 23, 2008)

t159  : yeah, nemesea is a very gud band. You shud also try out Bloodflowerz. very similar band


----------



## legolas (May 23, 2008)

Elisa - rock your soul.


----------



## xbonez (May 23, 2008)

diabolic angel - bloodflowerz


----------



## legolas (May 24, 2008)

OMG, I am addicted to 
Nemesea - Angel in the dark
Nemesea - In control
Nemesea - No More
Nemesea - The way I feel

Awesomeeeeee!!! thank you!
will check out bloodflowerz xbonez..

and more...
Erykah Badu - Orange Moon
Newton Faulkner - Dream catch me
Ashley Tisdale - He said she said


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 24, 2008)

Tere Bin Zindagi Se Koi Shikwa - Lata Mangeshkar & Kishore Kumar

^^ My fav song .. Fb2k mode Repeat Track


----------



## legolas (May 24, 2008)

John Mayer - Say
John Mayer - Dreaming with a broken heart


----------



## xbonez (May 24, 2008)

me faves from Nemesea are The Way I Feel, Home, Never, Believe

ang Dark Angel from Bloodflowerz


----------



## legolas (May 24, 2008)

Chris Brown - With you


----------



## Faun (May 24, 2008)

*Anthem for the Year 2000* by Silverchair


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 24, 2008)

Dil Hara -Tashan ,the song rocks!


----------



## xbonez (May 25, 2008)

epiphany - staind....awesome song


----------



## Faun (May 25, 2008)

^^your words just a whisper...iirc


----------



## hard_rock (May 25, 2008)

A R REHMAN's latest composition 
Kabhi kabhi aditi.. sung by rashid ali
Movie: jaane tu.. ya jaane na..
I just love the guitar usage in this song. awesome.


----------



## legolas (May 25, 2008)

John Mayer - I am gonna find another you
Jason Marz - I am yours


----------



## vandit (May 27, 2008)

keith anderson - every time i hear your name.


----------



## Angie1313 (May 27, 2008)

anything by the Rolling Stones at the moment


----------



## krates (May 28, 2008)

i wanna love you by akon


----------



## praka123 (May 28, 2008)

Tune Zindaji me aake.....


----------



## CadCrazy (May 28, 2008)

Ke pag ghungaru bandh Cat nachi thi
aur hum nache bin ghungaru ke


----------



## legolas (May 28, 2008)

Simply red - Sunrise


----------



## praka123 (May 28, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Ke pag ghungaru bandh Cat nachi thi
> aur hum nache bin ghungaru ke


what happened?daddu ke zamane chale gaye?


now playing:
Insha Allah...allahu allahu..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2008)

Jimi Hendrix - Purple Haze


----------



## praka123 (May 28, 2008)

tune zindagi mein aake ....

___
next:
Everybody....Bkstreetboys


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2008)

Tears of... (Silent Hill 1 OST)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 28, 2008)

James Bond Soundtrack - Licence To Kill


----------



## praka123 (May 28, 2008)

Chuttum vizhi sudare...from Gazini(tamil).


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (May 29, 2008)

Audioslave - Show Me How To Live


----------



## xbonez (May 29, 2008)

the getaway - hilary duff...ok , generally don't like Hil Duff songs, but this one is awesome


----------



## Faun (May 29, 2008)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> Audioslave - Show Me How To Live


the one i love moar than this is Like  a Stone

Listening to *Heal Me* by Sunrise Avenue


----------



## paranj (May 30, 2008)

I like Linkin Park. They are the best! period.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2008)

^^u sure a starter


----------



## paranj (May 30, 2008)

y?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 30, 2008)

paranj said:


> I like Linkin Park. They are the best! period.


they are one of the worst bands ever.
sure, some of their fewest of few songs like "Somewhere I Belong" might be good, but others are plain BS. Their lead singer sucks when he tries to use a scream, as it sounds like he is having throat problems. He can never get a proper deep growl like Bruce Dickenson.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (May 30, 2008)

praka123 said:


> Chuttum vizhi sudare...from Gazini(tamil).



guys suggest some more good tamil songs plz

from current playlist,
Leona Lewis - Better in Time,
OneRepublic - Stop And Stare,
natasha Bedingfield-love like this (sandy rivera radio mix),
,madonna-4 minutes,


----------



## hellknight (May 30, 2008)

Currently addicted to Come as you are from Nirvana

Top 5 songs :-

1.Numb
2.Faint
3.Be With You
4.Tum Se Hi
5.Just Another Day (By Jon Secada)


----------



## pirates1323 (May 30, 2008)

Busta Rhymes feat Linkin Park - We Made It
Eminem & 50 Cent -f**k Murder Inc (Remix)..   Rhymes(Ja Rule Diss)
G_Unit-I_Like_The_Way_She_Do_It_(Dirty)
Usher ft. Young Jeezy - Make Love In This Club
Sean Kingston - Take You There
Madonna - Hard Candy - 01 Candy Store - Pharrel
Madonna - Hard Candy - 05 - Miles Away
Notorious_BIG_Feat_Bob_Marley-Hold Ya_Head_(Dirty)
Biggie Smalls and Bone Thugs N Harmony - Notorious Thugs


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2008)

*The Second You Sleep* by Saybia


----------



## paranj (May 30, 2008)

ya good one! Guarded by Disturbed


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2008)

*Nature Boy* - Moulin Rouge OST


----------



## paranj (May 30, 2008)

I ****ing Hate You  -- Godsmack


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 30, 2008)

Bullet For My Valentine - "Last to Know"


----------



## alok4best (May 30, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> they are one of the worst bands ever.
> sure, some of their fewest of few songs like "Somewhere I Belong" might be good, but others are plain BS. Their lead singer sucks when he tries to use a scream, as it sounds like he is having throat problems. He can never get a proper deep growl like Bruce Dickenson.



I don't agree, they have their own style.
It might be the case that their style doesnt suit u.
But u can not say that others who like LP have no sense of music and/or are starters.
Even after connected to eng music for years, I still like LP songs.
and why only LP, I still love to listen to Westlife, BSB and Ronan.


----------



## paranj (May 30, 2008)

^^Ya thats r8! Linkin Park ****ing rules! Westlife is gud too!


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 31, 2008)

_is now listening to_ *Rabba Sacheya* _by_ *Atif Aslam* from Meri Kahani 


----------



## eggman (May 31, 2008)

alok4best said:


> and why only LP, I still love to listen to Westlife, BSB and Ronan.


Aapko ab bhagwan hi batcha sakta hai!!!!


----------



## xbonez (May 31, 2008)

alok4best said:


> I don't agree, they have their own style.
> It might be the case that their style doesnt suit u.
> But u can not say that others who like LP have no sense of music and/or are starters.



i absolutely agree...the very fact that they've sold more than 50million albums is proof to that


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2008)

Rain of Brass Petals (Three Voices Edit) - Interlace


----------



## praka123 (May 31, 2008)

"Din Dhal jaaye Haaye par Raaaat na jaaaye..."


----------



## paranj (May 31, 2008)

^^wow ....nice

"I watch how the moon sits on the sky in the dark night, shining with the light from the sun, the sun dosent give the light to the moon assuming, the moon got to owe it one. It makes me think abt how u act with me, u do favours and rapidly just turn around and start asking me, for the things that u want back from me....................."


----------



## alter_ego (May 31, 2008)

Loosing my religion.


----------



## alok4best (May 31, 2008)

eggman said:


> Aapko ab bhagwan hi batcha sakta hai!!!!



Sab upar wale ki maya hai..


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 31, 2008)

Awaarapaan Banjarapaan
Ek Khala Hai Seene Mein
Har Dam Har Pal Bechaini Hai
Kaun Bala Hai Seene Mein......


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 1, 2008)

_is now listening to_ *Yeh Jo Thode Se Hain Paise* _by_ *Kumar Sanu*   from Papa Kehte Hain 


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jun 1, 2008)

sochta hoon uska dil kabhi mujh pe aaye to-babul supriyo.


----------



## Faun (Jun 1, 2008)

Sandpaper Kisses - Martina Topley-Bird


----------



## rollcage (Jun 1, 2008)

Kylie - WOW ....

addicted to this one .. even have this cut and made this my ringtone now


----------



## xbonez (Jun 1, 2008)

A king and a fool - bloodflowerz


----------



## paranj (Jun 1, 2008)

Mockingbird  - Eminem
Spanish Lesson -Maddona
Lose Yourself - Eminem
In Da Club - 50Cent


----------



## csczero (Jun 1, 2008)

Soona Soona - CLASSICALLY MILD " SONU NIGAM "


----------



## hullap (Jun 1, 2008)

* hullap is Addicted to: Metallica - Garbage Inc. - Turn the Page


----------



## Faun (Jun 1, 2008)

*Within Her* - ...ing OST


----------



## paranj (Jun 1, 2008)

am listening to well...duh! The Godfather Theme


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 2, 2008)

_is now listening to_ *Door Na Ja* _by_ *Rana Mazumder* from Jannat 


----------



## Faun (Jun 2, 2008)

*Promise* - Silent Hill 2 OST

*Calling to The Night (Piano Ver.)* - MSG Theme


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 3, 2008)

_is now listening to_ *Sambhala Hai Maine* _by_ *Kumar Sanu*   from Naraaz 


----------



## eggman (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## karmanya (Jun 5, 2008)

Stop and stare- One republic.


----------



## paranj (Jun 5, 2008)

^lol  IronMaiden songs


----------



## shift (Jun 6, 2008)

Artist  : Leona Lewis
Album : Spirit [Deluxe Edition]


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jun 6, 2008)

Here I Am - Bryan Adams


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2008)

*Say What You Want* - Texas


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 8, 2008)

*Funeral For A Friend - History*


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2008)

*All or Nothing* - Theory of A Deadman

*Innocent Moon* - Silent Hill 3


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 9, 2008)

chandan sa badan remix - anupam amod
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0wb0cNYpNs


----------



## shravan (Jun 10, 2008)

electro sun - double trouble
shanti - promised land


----------



## paranj (Jun 10, 2008)

nuthing much
Stan - Eminem


----------



## praka123 (Jun 10, 2008)

acha sila diya toone mere pyar ka ---bewafa sanam


----------



## Pathik (Jun 10, 2008)

Kabhi kabhi Aditi...


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 10, 2008)

_ is now listening to _ *Ha Raham (Mehfuz)*_ by _ *Murtuza-Qadir,Amitabh & Amit Trivedi* _from_ *Aamir*

^^ What a nice song ... !


----------



## xbonez (Jun 10, 2008)

anthem for a stranger - bloodflowerz


----------



## paranj (Jun 10, 2008)

A Brick In The Wall - Pink Floyd


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 10, 2008)

Garaj Baras Pyaasi Dharti Par......... Phir Paani De Maula....... - Jagjit singh


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 10, 2008)

alanis morisetti-any song..shes a goddess..anyone who hasnt heard her yet...make it a point to do so..


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2008)

*Books Written for Girls* - Camera Obscura


----------



## eggman (Jun 12, 2008)

Checking out COLDPLAY's latest album


----------



## paranj (Jun 12, 2008)

A Highway To Hell - AC/DC


----------



## xbonez (Jun 12, 2008)

beg - evans blue


----------



## paranj (Jun 12, 2008)

Mozzart Piano Symphonies


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2008)

*Streamline* - FATA


----------



## paranj (Jun 12, 2008)

FLAC Bethoveen Syphonies


----------



## xbonez (Jun 12, 2008)

@paranj - u get addicted to a new song every 15min?


----------



## paranj (Jun 12, 2008)

ya, was just checking out songs i was "getting"


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2008)

*Gary Noise* - A Millionaire's First Love OST

*Goodbye (Scat version)* - Sadmovie OST

with the darkness mood changes to screamo hardcore

*Eulogy for An Angel* - FATA

Morning comes with a melancholy mood:

*Room of An Angel* - Silent Hill 4 OST


----------



## Faun (Jun 14, 2008)

in a surreal mood
*Flake *- Jack Johnson


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 14, 2008)

Orbital - Halcyon and On and On


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jun 14, 2008)

Forrest Gump - Soundtrack.. Alan Silvestri.. man... he's great


----------



## Faun (Jun 16, 2008)

Rush - Poisonblack

damn why cant they release new album, i crave for their music


----------



## The Outsider (Jun 17, 2008)

^ indeed, Neil Peart is god.


----------



## xbonez (Jun 17, 2008)

birthday - the cruxshadows


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2008)

*Saras Theme* - Mafia: The City of Lost Heaven OST

feeling nostalgic and back in 30s


----------



## narangz (Jun 17, 2008)

Viva La Vida- Coldplay


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2008)

*For you* - My Dying Bride


----------



## esumitkumar (Jun 17, 2008)

**reham kare rab reham kare*..so much good beats and such a sexyyyyy model ..Bruna Abdalah.... song frm movie CASH................

* *kitna pyar karte hai * very emotional and classical song sung by HIMESH..film BANARAS ..totally diff HImesh Style


----------



## Faun (Jun 17, 2008)

*All or Nothing* - Theory of a Deadman

got the initial notes similar to Cinderella Man, awesome song by TOAD


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 17, 2008)

*Something inside*
August rush OST


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2008)

All or nothing - TOAD

omfg this is addictive , TOAD again made a cool song


----------



## katrina7552 (Jun 18, 2008)

Mine one is -

Jane kab din hua jane kab raat huyee - from Raqeeb


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 18, 2008)

Judai (Remix) - Jannat.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 18, 2008)

_is now listening to_ *Jaaniye* _by_ *Ujjayinee Roy* from *Summer 2007* 

^^What an addictive song .. 

Another one is *Jaage Hain Baad Muddat Ke* _by_ *Sharib & Toshi* from *Summer 2007*


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 18, 2008)

Shikayat Hai Shikayat Hai Shikayat Hai
Mujhko Dil Se Yehi Shikayat Hai Shikayat Hai
Mujhko Dil Se Yehi Shikayat Hai Shikayat Hai 
Jo Usko Mil Nahi Sakta
Jo Usko Mil Nahi Sakta Kyun Uski Chaahat Hai
Mujhko Dil Se Yehi Shikayat Hai Shikayat Hai...........

Movie : Jism


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2008)

*Hype Boys* - Sway

a crazy song, omgwtfbbq

*Kiss* - A Millionaire's First Love OST


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jun 18, 2008)

hey there delilah-plain white Td.Just guitar and vocals.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 18, 2008)

it_waaznt_me said:


> _is now listening to_ *Jaaniye* _by_ *Ujjayinee Roy* from *Summer 2007* 
> 
> ^^What an addictive song ..



It is awesome. Yuvika choudhary looks cute too in the video.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 18, 2008)

T159 said:


> *All or Nothing* - Theory of a Deadman
> 
> got the initial notes similar to Cinderella Man, awesome song by TOAD




roxx..actually all the songs are awesome..


----------



## xbonez (Jun 19, 2008)

ok...i haven't been addicted to a song this way for a long long time

Only Sleep - The Cruxshadows


----------



## Faun (Jun 19, 2008)

*Wish I* - Jem


----------



## Faun (Jun 21, 2008)

*Happy Together* - The Turtles


----------



## legolas (Jun 21, 2008)

Can some1 recommend me the best of
Jason Mraz
John Mayer
Jack Johnson
Matt Nathanson
Howie Day
GavinDeGraw
James Morrison
Matt Wertz
Maroon 5
Damien Rice
Newton Faulkner
Rooney
Metallica (Yes, I want to know from others  )


----------



## napster007 (Jun 21, 2008)

Poem : taproot


----------



## xbonez (Jun 21, 2008)

Top 20 Most Heard Songs on my Creative Zen Vision M

1. Eclipsed [Evans Blue]
2. To Die For [The Birthday Massacre]
3. Kill The Lights [The Birthday Massacre]
4. So I Thought [Flyleaf]
5. Beg [Evans Blue]
6. There For You [Flyleaf]
7. The Way I Feel [Nemesea]
8. Field of Innocence [Evanescence]
9. Frozen By The Sun [Entwine]
10.Angels [Within Temptation]
11.Solitude [Evanescence]
12.Breathe [David Hodges feat. Amy Lee]
13.Goodnight [The Birthday Massacre]
14.Cup of Coffee [Garbage]
15.Like You [Evanescence]
16.Anywhere [Evanescence]
17.Call Me When You're Sober [Evanescence]
18. Enjoy The Silence (Depeche Mode Cover) [Lacuna Coil]
19.Red Stars [The Birthday Massacre]
20. Birthday [The Cruxshadows]


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 22, 2008)

_is now listening to_ *All I Want is You* _by_ *U2* from Greatest Hits 80-90 


----------



## narangz (Jun 23, 2008)

Lost & Yes by Coldplay


----------



## raj_2400 (Jun 24, 2008)

The Outsider said:


> ^ indeed, Neil Peart is god.



true NIEL IS AMAZING..... but then what  about Thomas Haake from MESHUGGAH...!!!!!!!!!!!!

Burden By Opeth

From Their New Album Watershed


----------



## Faun (Jun 24, 2008)

*Flawed Design* - Stabilo


----------



## The Outsider (Jun 24, 2008)

raj_2400 said:


> true NIEL IS AMAZING..... but then what  about Thomas Haake from MESHUGGAH...!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Burden By Opeth
> 
> From Their New Album Watershed



Burden is nice and Haake is a damn beast, you should have a look at Danny Carey too


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Jun 24, 2008)

Disturbed - Sons of plunder  ( rock - awesome)


----------



## krazzy (Jun 24, 2008)

Kabhi Kabhi Aditi Zindigi- Jaane Tu Ya Jaane Na


----------



## Faun (Jun 24, 2008)

White on Blonde - Texas


----------



## eggman (Jun 24, 2008)

T159 said:


> *Happy Together* - The Turtles


Ultimate Song!!!! I dont know why I love it so much..........


----------



## Faun (Jun 24, 2008)

^^its like Beatlez  

*Always for You* - The Album Leaf


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 24, 2008)

Tera hi Karam(karam 2005)
*ww.smashits.com/music/hindi-movie/play/songs/4589/Karam/40116/Tera-Hi-Karam.html


----------



## iMav (Jun 24, 2008)

Make Love in his Club - Usher


----------



## alok4best (Jun 24, 2008)

Sorry by Buck Cherry


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 24, 2008)

Anisuthide from Mungaru male


----------



## jerin3013 (Jun 25, 2008)

Sajni paas bulavona - Boondh (Jal Band)


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jun 25, 2008)

K.. Here goes..

Deepest Blue - Give it away.
Dirty Vegas - Ghosts.
All Saints - Pure shores.
Crowded House - Four seasons in one day.
Infected Mushroom - Deeply disturbed.
Mercy Drive - Memory.
Seether - Fake it.
LL Cool J - Phenomena.
Paul Van Dyk - Other side.
Flo-Rida ft. T-Pain - Low.
Chemical Bro's - Block rockin beats.
Tats enuf i guess.


----------



## kirangp (Jun 25, 2008)

Rosetta Stoned by ~~~TOOL~~~


----------



## hellknight (Jun 26, 2008)

You Don't know -  Eminem, 50 Cent etc
Come as you are (live) - Nirvana
Tum Se Hi - Mohit Chauhan (from our own state)
Halo Mjolnir Remix - Marty O'Donell & Michael Salvatori
Sector Sweep - Kelly Bailey (HL2-EP2 Music)
Numb Encore -  Jay-Z feat. Linkin park
A Honey Singh Song (Very Explicit Lyrics, can't even type the title of the song here)
Master Exploder - Tenacious D
Boulevard of Broken - GreenDay
Bad Day - Daniel Powter & Alvin & the Chipmunks


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 28, 2008)

Koi Fariyaad - Tum Bin


----------



## Indyan (Jun 28, 2008)

Poets of the fall - Where do we draw the line


----------



## Faun (Jun 29, 2008)

*Brackish* - Kittie



Rockstar11 said:


> Koi Fariyaad - Tum Bin


this ones my fav too


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Cry* by Mandy Moore
Such a great song from 'A Walk to remember'


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 29, 2008)

Adrenaline-Rossdale


----------



## Desmond (Jun 29, 2008)

Hatebreeder by Children of Bodom


----------



## raj_2400 (Jun 30, 2008)

The Outsider said:


> Burden is nice and Haake is a damn beast, you should have a look at Danny Carey too




danny is great ...tool are one of my favourite bands .....

hey did u get your screen name from the song outsider by A PERFECT CIRCLE....


----------



## The Outsider (Jun 30, 2008)

lol yeah you hit it right, along with that its the title of an infamous short story by the great H.P. Lovecraft.


----------



## eggman (Jun 30, 2008)

Rocky Racoon- Beatles!!


----------



## Faun (Jul 1, 2008)

Sometimes When it Rains


----------



## hellknight (Jul 1, 2008)

Sutta-Zeest Band


----------



## Faun (Jul 2, 2008)

*Never Gonna Stop (The Red, Red Kroovy) *- Rob Zombie


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 2, 2008)

Seether - Remedy.
Pearl Jam - Jeremy.(Its bout who used to be trouble both students and teachers and later on shoots himself infront of da whole class)


----------



## Faun (Jul 2, 2008)

*Living Dead Girl* - Rob Zombie

*Join me in Death* - HIM


----------



## Faun (Jul 4, 2008)

*Mulholland Drive*

*Weapons of Mass Destruction* - The Crystal Method


----------



## Faun (Jul 5, 2008)

*Brackish* - Kittie

*Radian* - Air


----------



## Faun (Jul 7, 2008)

*Rusholme with Love (Serendipity Remix)* - Mint Royale


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 7, 2008)

now listening to *Am I Wry? No* by *Mew* *[Frengers]*


----------



## goobimama (Jul 7, 2008)

_If Ever_ by Foo Fighters (just bought this track on iTunes Store)


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 7, 2008)

now listening to _*Behind the Drapes*_ by *Mew [Frengers]

*Edit: now listening to _*Her Voice Is Beyond Her Years*_ by *Mew [Frengers]*


----------



## goobimama (Jul 7, 2008)

Black and Gold by Sam Sparro. Highly recommended for any freak (yeah you).


----------



## Faun (Jul 7, 2008)

*You Did* - Chuck Prophet 

Reminds me of funny dark sarcastic ending of Teeth...lolz


----------



## narangz (Jul 8, 2008)

Avengi Ja Nahi- Rabbi Shergill (Full Album)

Simply awesome.

Video:

Track-4 Avengi Ja Nahi


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 8, 2008)

Eminence Front - The Who


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 8, 2008)

Reise Reise from Rammeinstein !


----------



## Faun (Jul 9, 2008)

Life on Standby - Hawthorne Heights


----------



## skippednote (Jul 9, 2008)

Violet Hill-Coldplay


----------



## xbonez (Jul 9, 2008)

understanding - evanescence


----------



## Faun (Jul 9, 2008)

*Funny Little Frog* - Belle and Sebastian


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 9, 2008)

Rock on-Rock On!!


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Jul 9, 2008)

Seether : Rise above this.

Youtube : *www.youtube.com/watch?v=NO2nqcN3EGg


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 9, 2008)

╬Switch╬ said:


> Seether : Rise above this.
> 
> Youtube : *www.youtube.com/watch?v=NO2nqcN3EGg



I too listen to seether and own a small community in orkut.. I like fake it, remedy, and few more of thier tracks..

Now listening to

Angry chair by Alice in chains.


----------



## layzee (Jul 9, 2008)

Song : Pushing Me Away
Album : Hybrid Theory
Artist : Linkin Park

Song : Easier To Run
Album : Meteora
Artist : Linkin Park

Song : Faint
Album : Meteora
Artist : Linkin Park

Song : Given Up
Album : Minutes To Midnight
Artist : Linkin Park

Song : No More Sorrow
Album : Minutes To Midnight
Artist : Linkin Park

Song : We Made It
Album : Blessed
Artist : Busta Rhymes Ft. Linkin Park

Song : Transformers Theme
Album : Transformers - The Album
Artist : Mute Math


----------



## din (Jul 9, 2008)

Allimalarkkavil pooram kaanan annu nammal poyi raavil nilavil.. (malayalam film song). 

Movie - Eey Auto

90s hit.


----------



## Faun (Jul 10, 2008)

*Animal Instinct* - The Cranberries


----------



## praka123 (Jul 10, 2008)

Ennama kannu soukhya ma?  -from Mr.bharath (tamil).

then ,
....vili kettou... kaaatte.....kannan enne vilichallo....(nivedyam).


----------



## Ecko (Jul 10, 2008)

Dilla Nu  from Jazzy B & Escape from Enrique


----------



## Pathik (Jul 10, 2008)

OMFG!! I know it sucks but, Bhootni Ke - Singh is King.


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 10, 2008)

now listening to *Comfortably Numb* by *Pink Floyd [The Wall]

*Edit: now listening to _*Sorrow *_by *Pink Floyd [A Momentary Lapse of Reason]
*


----------



## goobimama (Jul 10, 2008)

Will it Go by Jakob Dylan. Awesome album btw!


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 10, 2008)

now listening to *Wedding Nails* by *Porcupine Tree [In Absentia]

*4:19 am: now listening to _*Trains*_ by *Porcupine Tree [In Absentia]*


----------



## narangz (Jul 10, 2008)

Pathik said:


> OMFG!! I know it sucks but, Bhootni Ke - Singh is King.



ROFL!!!  what a song! Seems like you want to get married soon


----------



## Pathik (Jul 10, 2008)

Nah man. BTW did you hear it? Kaisa laga?


----------



## narangz (Jul 10, 2008)

LOL. Yeah heard it. Nice time pass


----------



## Faun (Jul 10, 2008)

*Take Her to The Music Store* - FATA


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 10, 2008)

I think this thread should be better renamed to "What are you listening to" instead of "What song you are addicted to"

Coz addiction lasts for few days or months.. I dunno whether u guys are addicted to so many songs in such short period of time..


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 10, 2008)

Me currently addicted to Bandya Ho (khuda kay liye) and Chop Suey (SOAD)


----------



## Faun (Jul 11, 2008)

*This Love* - Pantera


----------



## goobimama (Jul 11, 2008)

_Lost_ by Coldplay

(and before that, _Will it Go_ by Jakob Dylan)


----------



## Faun (Jul 11, 2008)

*No Milk Today* - Herman Hermits


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 11, 2008)

_*The Reason *_by _*Hoobastank......*_


----------



## hell_024 (Jul 11, 2008)

Beautifully Broken ~~~ Ashlee simpson 
Listening to this song 24/7


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 11, 2008)

hoooooooooooo Aaj mausam bada baimaan hai........... aanewala koi toofan hai... ho aaj mausam............ great old song...


----------



## Freshcider (Jul 11, 2008)

Disco Ensemble - This Is My Head Exploding


----------



## Xoote (Jul 12, 2008)

poison - talk dirty to me  its a oldy but a goody


----------



## hell_024 (Jul 12, 2008)

Beautifully broken


----------



## Faun (Jul 12, 2008)

*January Rain* - David Gray


----------



## goobimama (Jul 12, 2008)

My stupid neighbours have started blasting some Hindi remixes at 6 in the morning. Just to announce the wedding that is supposed to take place today. 6 in the morning! And really loud! So currently I'm listening to won lamhe remix for lack of choice.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jul 12, 2008)

Bachna Ae Haseeno from Bachna Ae Haseeno.

And ...  Hunter by Dido


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 12, 2008)

goobimama said:


> My stupid neighbours have started blasting some Hindi remixes at 6 in the morning. Just to announce the wedding that is supposed to take place today. 6 in the morning! And really loud! So currently I'm listening to won lamhe remix for lack of choice.



lol 

Mee listening to Farther away by evanescence


----------



## napster007 (Jul 12, 2008)

suffocate by cold.......eveyone whose a fan of LP should give this a compulsary try!


----------



## Spiff (Jul 12, 2008)

Koi aane wala hai by strings


----------



## karmanya (Jul 12, 2008)

Before tomorrow comes- alterbridge.
And talk about annoying nieghbours, mine feel the need to play bhajans all the time.so from 9 pm to 4 am thats all i hear unless i switch my ipod on.(which only lasts 2 hours at the most)


----------



## Faun (Jul 12, 2008)

^^ipod lasts only 2 hrs ? Mine lasts some 17 hrs

*Stay With You* - The Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## hell_024 (Jul 12, 2008)

Avril~~ Complicated!!


----------



## xbonez (Jul 12, 2008)

birthday - the cruxshadows


----------



## vish1988 (Jul 12, 2008)

All i want is you by Barry Louis Polisar from movie Juno


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 12, 2008)

Welcome to the black Parade by My Chemical romance


----------



## Faun (Jul 12, 2008)

*Say What You Want* - Texas
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=oox0d2qMs-s

this is how songs must be, not like some cheap butt humping and blabbering


----------



## hell_024 (Jul 12, 2008)

Backstreet Boyz~~ Inconsolable


----------



## xbonez (Jul 13, 2008)

pandora's box - clan of xymox


----------



## vish1988 (Jul 13, 2008)

kahi to hogi vo from jaane tu ya jaane na


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 13, 2008)

Obsession by See-Saw ( .hack//sign )


----------



## jal_desai (Jul 13, 2008)

"4 Minutes to save the world" from Madonna's new album, 'Hard Candy'


----------



## aminsagar123 (Jul 13, 2008)

Dangerous
by Kardinall Offishall Ft. Akon


----------



## yogeshm.007 (Jul 14, 2008)

Jaane tu.. ya jaane na  
the whole album


----------



## afonofa (Jul 14, 2008)

singh is king...singh is king...singh is keeng...

LOL! not really addicted to that song but just can't get that line out of my head since i heard it 2 nights back.


----------



## pirates1323 (Jul 16, 2008)

T.I. - Swing Your Rags


----------



## rosen1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi,

Bon jovi – Its my lifeKiller Mike - I Pledge Allegiance to the Grind
  The Eagles - Hotel California
 Diana Krall - Live in Paris
Strings the whole album
 
​
__________________
 music downloads one for all*.*


----------



## Most Wanted (Jul 16, 2008)

My fevorits,
pagal dil mera, 
jeene ke hain char din,
badboys badboys


----------



## Faun (Jul 16, 2008)

Wish I - Jem

Awesome voice, comely singer
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mz0Z7yx_4s

*Alchemy* - Johnny Hollow


----------



## Faun (Jul 18, 2008)

*Happy Man* - Covenant

Simple yet so beautiful !


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 18, 2008)

Shin GC ft Amar Arshi - Nazraan (Sad)


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 18, 2008)

*Rain-The Beatles *


----------



## Faun (Jul 18, 2008)

*Stranger* - Johnny Hollow

Finally got the whole album after 5 days wait . Now shut up and listen, why dont you give up, this mission...lolz


----------



## pra_2006 (Jul 19, 2008)

Aerosmith - Dream On
Khuda Jaane - BAS
Oasis - Champagne Supernova
Green Day Boulevard Of Broken Dreams
Saliva - I love you  I hate you
Snow Patrol - Signal Fire
Jet Falling Star


----------



## Faun (Jul 19, 2008)

*Take me Home* - After Midnight Project


----------



## nvidia (Jul 19, 2008)

Apologize - One Republic


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 19, 2008)

hey there delilah-plain white t's

Kabhi kabhi aditi

ek ladki bheegi bhagi si


----------



## Rahim (Jul 19, 2008)

Tere Dar Pe Sanam Hum Chale Aaye - Phir Teri Kahani Yaad Ayee


----------



## narangz (Jul 19, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Tere Dar Pe Sanam Hum Chale Aaye - Phir Teri Kahani Yaad Ayee



Wow! Excellent song  

Tu na aya to hum chale aaye...


----------



## Faun (Jul 19, 2008)

^^Kumar Shanu's magic
I miss such songs.

Btw we have planted 4 trees in front of house


----------



## narangz (Jul 19, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^Kumar Shanu's magic
> I miss such songs.



Yeah me too. Those were the days. 



T159 said:


> Btw we have planted 4 trees in front of house



Great! Keep up the good work


----------



## Faun (Jul 20, 2008)

*Breeze in the monochrome night* - Akira Yamaoka
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=5FTjNSN7m44


----------



## iMav (Jul 20, 2008)

Hinder - Lips Of An Angel

Courtesy T159


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 21, 2008)

Tears For Fears - Shout


----------



## goobimama (Jul 21, 2008)

Will it grow by Jakob Dylan. Seriously guys, check out his first debut album. Really good.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 21, 2008)

Rob Zombie - Dragula


----------



## Faun (Jul 21, 2008)

*I think I started a Trend* - Brad Sucks

zomg awesome free music...lolz

*The Doll's Death* - Lzn02


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 22, 2008)

_is now listening to_ *Miss You In A Heartbeat* _by_ *Def Leppard*   from Retroactive 


----------



## Faun (Jul 22, 2008)

*Ordinary Vanity* - Silent Hill 2 OST


----------



## Xoote (Jul 22, 2008)

anything by linkin park


----------



## Rahim (Jul 22, 2008)

Girl, You'll be a Woman Soon by Urge Overkill, heard in Pulp Fiction and am hooked to its melody.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 22, 2008)

In the air tonight-Phil Collins


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 23, 2008)

I got this album by The Doors : Strange Days . ... Boy it rocks .. ~ ~ 

_is now listening to_ *You're Lost Little Girl* _by_ *The Doors* from Strange Days 


----------



## Faun (Jul 23, 2008)

*Rain of Brass Petals Three Voices Edit* - Silent Hill 3 OST


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 23, 2008)

Just Stop - Disturbed


----------



## nix (Jul 23, 2008)

big in japan by alphaville.

its an 80s song. it has a slight japanese twist to it.

also, how many of you refer to the billboard hot 100 list? i saw a song called "lollipop" (hiphop) at the top of the charts and thought i will give it a try. it was bad.. how can such horrible songs come to the top?? but violent hill aint there in the top 10...


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jul 23, 2008)

*Khuda Jaane* - Bachna Ae Haseeno : YRF Music


----------



## narangz (Jul 23, 2008)

*Tere dar pe sanam chale aye-* Phir teri kahani yaad ayi

*Tu pyar hai kisi aur ka-* Dil hai ke manta nahi


----------



## 4T7 (Jul 23, 2008)

Colby O'donis feat. Akon - What you got


----------



## shantanu (Jul 23, 2008)

Love Just is   : by  """ Hilary Duff my love


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 23, 2008)

narangz said:


> *Tere dar pe sanam chale aye-* Phir teri kahani yaad ayi
> 
> *Tu pyar hai kisi aur ka-* Dil hai ke manta nahi



nice songs...


----------



## confused!! (Jul 23, 2008)

Violent hill by Coldplay


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 23, 2008)

Brand Nubian - Brand Nubian

 gta sa radio


----------



## Faun (Jul 23, 2008)

Pachebel - Canon in D major

thanks to The Classic, i started luving this track.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 23, 2008)

David Bowie - Somebody up there likes me
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=jj8QY1FMj9s


----------



## fallin_a (Jul 24, 2008)

kabhie kabhie frm jaaane tu... ya...


----------



## Faun (Jul 24, 2008)

*Going Down on It* - Hot Action Cop Remix

ol HP 2 days


----------



## sreevirus (Jul 25, 2008)

now listening to _*Neon*_ by *Amplifier [Amplifier]*


To those interested, Amplifier roxxx. Listen to it. Awesome psychedelic/prog rock.


----------



## Tech$oft (Jul 25, 2008)

Kahiin to hogii woh frm jaane tu ya jaane na


----------



## xbonez (Jul 25, 2008)

Rx Queen by Deftones


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 27, 2008)

Tere Bin - atif aslam  
movie :bas ek pal


----------



## hullap (Jul 27, 2008)

*Hollow Years* - Dream Theater


----------



## Faun (Jul 27, 2008)

*Sunday* - The Cranberries


----------



## hellknight (Jul 27, 2008)

Main Jahan Rahoon - Namaste London.. 

awesome song..


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 28, 2008)

Listening 5 songs mostly these days:

1.) Kabhi Kabhi Aditi - Rashid Ali - Jane Tu Ya Jane Na

2.) Keep Hope Alive by Crystal Method (Suggested by kalpik)

3.) Stolen - Jay Sean

4.) Pehla Nasha - Udit Narayan - Jo Jeeta Wohi Sikandar

5.) Never Ending Dream - Cascada


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2008)

*Maula mere* - Anwar



Quiz_Master said:


> 2.) Keep Hope Alive by Crystal Method (Suggested by kalpik)


try born too slow, weapons of mass destruction, blowout and realizer.

Some kicka$$ songs from Prodigy:
Smack my biatch up , you will be under my feet. The Fat of The Land album is awesome too.

and some daft punk...yeah


----------



## narangz (Jul 28, 2008)

^^ Pehla Nasha- Awesome song


----------



## xbonez (Jul 29, 2008)

Violet - The B'day Massacre


----------



## esumitkumar (Jul 30, 2008)

kitna pyar karte hai !!! a must listen song...
such an unconventional ,awesome and totally un himesh style song.so soothing from film BANARAS...its a pity that such a song is forgotten...do listen !!! Cheers to Himesh and the lyrics writer !


----------



## hellknight (Jul 30, 2008)

Be With You - Enrique Iglesias
Tum Se Hi - Mohit Chauhan


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Jul 31, 2008)

Lakini's Juice by Live and
Black Rose Immortal by Opeth.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 31, 2008)

Quit Playing Games - B Boys


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2008)

*Tomb Of Liegia* - Team Sleep


----------



## Faun (Aug 1, 2008)

*Hurt* - Johnny Cash


----------



## rosen1 (Aug 2, 2008)

KRIS SHRED - Addicted To You

I addicted by this song at the moment.


__________________
 music downloads one for all*.*


----------



## enticer86 (Aug 2, 2008)

In dino.. dil mera
From Life In A Metro


----------



## spaul (Aug 4, 2008)

*Enrique Iglesias - Can You Hear Me.*

Anthem of EURO 2008. Song is from the reissue of Enrique' album "Insomniac"

I was addicted at the time of Euro  2008.

<Watch it. We don't allow URLs in siggies. No breaking the rules now - goobi>


----------



## iMav (Aug 4, 2008)

^^ Is the person having a URL in the siggy?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 5, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> kitna pyar karte hai !!! a must listen song...
> such an unconventional ,awesome and totally un himesh style song.so soothing from film BANARAS...its a pity that such a song is forgotten...do listen !!! Cheers to Himesh and the lyrics writer !



+1 
nice song..


----------



## gaurav_indian (Aug 5, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> +1
> nice song..



^^ Himesh ka sabsa bada pankha.


----------



## casanova (Aug 5, 2008)

All this time I have been listening only to Lucky Ali. 

But since some time now, I can't live without these songs
1. Lucky Ali
2. Aatif Aslam
3. Celine Dion
4. Thoda Sa Baadal Thoda sa paani ( Song from Masoom sung by Arathi Mukherjee)
5. Frozen by Madonna


----------



## goobimama (Aug 6, 2008)

Okay I'm very very serious now. You MUST listen to *Black & Gold by Sam Sparro.* Seriously awesome. I got it as an iTunes free single of the week (not free anymore), and man it has already crept into my top 25 playlist. Stupendously awesome.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 6, 2008)

im on.. violet hill -coldplay.... right now..


----------



## jal_desai (Aug 6, 2008)

Reach Out - Take That

Ride It - Jay Sean 

man i love soft rock and R n' B


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Aug 7, 2008)

Killswitch Engage - The End Of Heartache


----------



## GameAddict (Aug 8, 2008)

Don't Funk with my heart- BEP (for nostalgia's sake...lol)


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 8, 2008)

im a metalhead and m addicted to loads of songs at a tim but the most r8 now is - 

People=**** by Slipknot


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 9, 2008)

I'll Be There For You - Bon Jovi 

===============

You Look Wonderful Tonight - Eric Clapton [live  ver.]
Original - *in.youtube.com/watch?v=tQAzClusRUo

=====================

Dire straits - Why Worry


----------



## xbonez (Aug 9, 2008)

Say My Name - WT


----------



## VD17 (Aug 9, 2008)

A Perfect Circle - Passive


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

Peace Sells - Megadeth
Psychosocial - Slipknot
A Place For My Head - Linkin Park
Go Down - AC\DC


----------



## madhusoodan (Aug 9, 2008)

Kabhikabhie aditi zindagi mein yu hi  koi apna lagta hai...  My favourite for the time being...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 13, 2008)

Sajni - Jal
album : boondh
*in.youtube.com/watch?v=qYSgCb2ibLY


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 13, 2008)

Rain - The Beatles


----------



## Davidboon (Aug 13, 2008)

right now , im hooked up to breaking benjamin,the diary of jane, breath and follow be rock!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nvidia (Aug 13, 2008)

Eagles - Tequila Sunrise.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 13, 2008)

People=SH1t - Slipknot
Psychosocial - Slipknot
Duality - Slipknot
Master of Puppets - Metallica
Fuel - Metallica


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2008)

^^aww real brutal experience 
bang on !


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 13, 2008)

ABBA - Summer Night City
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQjRKBdy3MY


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2008)

*All We Go to Hell* - Yonderboi

Fckuin amazing artist ! First listened to in NFS Carbon


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 14, 2008)

T159 said:


> *All We Go to Hell* - Yonderboi
> 
> Fckuin amazing artist ! First listened to in NFS Carbon



I've heard *Yonderboi's "Were you thinking of me"*, that one was good too!

Currently loving *Sum41 - Pieces*



> I tried to be perfect,
> But nothing was worth it,
> I don’t believe it makes me real.
> I thought it’d be easy,
> ...


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> I've heard *Yonderboi's "Were you thinking of me"*, that one was good too!


yeah his track show mature artist's creation. A different kind of music but just one more beautiful thing you ever wanted to delve in.


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2008)

*This Calling* - All That Remains

Fckued up ecstasy needs a song like this


----------



## hullap (Aug 17, 2008)

one of the most *emoest* song
its called *The Diary Of Jane* by Breaking Benjamin


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 17, 2008)

^^ Gr8.. We have 3rd here.

I'm tuned into 80s radio.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 17, 2008)

Fuel - Metallica
Last Rites - Megadeth
Be Quick or be Dead - Iron Maiden
Fear of the Dark - Iron Maiden
The Heratic Anthem - Slipknot


----------



## Devrath_ND (Aug 17, 2008)

Can some one suggest some soulful, angry, sad, songs like Woh lamhe(zehar) and toh phir aao(awarapan)


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 17, 2008)

^
Breath by Breaking Benjamin
Awake by GodSmack
I ****ing Hate You by GodSmack
Last Rites by Megadeth
Peace Sells by Megadeth
People=**** by Slipknot.

Almost all Metal (and its sub-genres) songs are angry and some are sad too.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Avenged Sevenfold* - _Bat Country_
*Billy Talent* - _Surrender_
*Billy Talent* - _In The Fall_


----------



## Quad Core (Aug 17, 2008)

what jus goes around n comes around - Justin Timberland..


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2008)

*Sick and Tired* - The Red Devil Incident


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 23, 2008)

Maula mere maula - Anwar


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 25, 2008)

Yaaro sab dua karo by Ram Shankar
*in.youtube.com/watch?v=vlB9gxOcp2s


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 25, 2008)

aye zindagi gale lage le


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 25, 2008)

Disasterpieces - Slipknot


----------



## ancientrites (Aug 26, 2008)

you ppl are total boring.Just kidding...........
heres something sweet that i have been listening at the moment  

Marduk - rom 5:12 album
Aguynguerran - Perverting The Nazarene Cult album
Aeba - Kodex V album


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 26, 2008)

Kahin TO Hogi Woh frm the film "Jaane Tu Ya Jaane Na"
Behind The Blue Eyes frm the album "Collected" of Limp Bizkit


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2008)

*Futari* - Monkey Majik


----------



## Gursimran (Aug 26, 2008)

Bekadre Loka Wich - Gurdas Mann


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 26, 2008)

Cries in Vain - Bullet for My Valentine


----------



## R2K (Aug 29, 2008)

kaash_ek_din aisa be aye waqt ka pal pal tham jaya........

this song is just tooooo cooolll...........

I don't know from which movie it is from..... can any one help me find name of the movie it is from...    i got it as a 3gp file from a friend's mobile..... the actress is cute and actor just looks like a dumbo...( may be it is his first and last film) ......


----------



## Rahim (Aug 29, 2008)

Six Days The Remix - DJ Shadow Feat. Mos Def - The Fast And The Furious: Tokyo Drift


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 29, 2008)

R2K said:


> kaash_ek_din aisa be aye waqt ka pal pal tham jaya........
> 
> this song is just tooooo cooolll...........
> 
> I don't know from which movie it is from..... can any one help me find name of the movie it is from...    i got it as a 3gp file from a friend's mobile..... the actress is cute and actor just looks like a dumbo...( may be it is his first and last film) ......



 KASH EK DIN AISA BHI AYE - Movie : SHOWBIZ

^^^^ nice song... 


jadu hai nasha hai.... - Jism


----------



## R2K (Aug 30, 2008)

^^

thanks a lot dude..
gonna download the song now

been here before--dont know from which album


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 30, 2008)

Small Town Girl-Bachna Ae Haseeno!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 30, 2008)

In the air tonight-Phil Collins!

yea baby,I can feel it!


----------



## uchiha_madara (Aug 30, 2008)

Paul Oakenfold - Southern Sun (DJ Tiesto Mix)
Preliator(Epicon-Globus)
I'm kinda into the trance and choir music atm.

Try Pfeifer Broz. Music collection on youtube.


----------



## choudang (Aug 30, 2008)

Hondhya Jetiya Naame,
Jilmilai Kachi June,
Aailoi monot pore.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 30, 2008)

One - Metallica
Liberate - Slipknot
Nostradamus - Judas Priest


----------



## Count Dracula (Aug 30, 2008)

Can you hear me? - Enrique Iglesias


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 31, 2008)

Khuda Jaane Ke Mein Fida Hoon.. Khuda Jaane Mein Mitt Gaya.. Khuda Jaane Yeh Kyun Hua Hai. Ke Ban Gaye Ho Tum Mere Khuda....


----------



## R2K (Aug 31, 2008)

my love --- west life... this song just rocks...


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 1, 2008)

Hit The floor, Nobody's listening
Linkin Park
And
Nothing Else matters
Metallica


----------



## R2K (Sep 3, 2008)

show me the meaning of being lonely
incomplete


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Sep 4, 2008)

Punjab from Karunesh


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 4, 2008)

Krazy Bluez said:


> Punjab from Karunesh



nice song....


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 4, 2008)

Never Too Late .. Three Days Grace ...
Nice song


----------



## Faun (Sep 5, 2008)

stay with you - Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 5, 2008)

‘Tum Ho Toh’ from the movie Rock On! 
nice movie... great song..


----------



## trublu (Sep 6, 2008)

Sindbad the Sailor-Rock On !!

Awesome song !!


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 6, 2008)

Left Behind - Slipknot
Destroyed - Within Temptation
Greed - Godsmack
One - Metallica
Hangar 18 - Megadeth


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 6, 2008)

Indestructible -Disturbed


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 6, 2008)

Pichle Saat Dinon Mein - *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42a.gif
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/69.gif


----------



## R2K (Sep 6, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> Pichle Saat Dinon Mein - *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42a.gif
> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/69.gif



yup that song just rockz.....

BTW anyone know from which album this song is from

*Looking through my eyes a real life* or something like that


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2008)

Resound - Dragon Ash


----------



## sourav123 (Sep 6, 2008)

Current favorites:

1. Teri Ore - Singh is Kinng
2. Khuda Jaane - Bachna Ae Hasino
3. Jee Le - Tahaan


----------



## Rahim (Sep 6, 2008)

I had the time of my life from Dirty Dancing


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2008)

Enterlude - The Killers



> We hope you enjoy your stay
> It's good to have you with us
> Even if it's just for the day
> 
> ...


----------



## karmanya (Sep 7, 2008)

Unwell, Matchbox Twenty


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2008)

I want love - SH 3 OST


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 7, 2008)

*Stained-so far away *


----------



## Faun (Sep 8, 2008)

The *hore, The Cook and The Mother - My Dying Bride


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 8, 2008)

Seek and Destroy - Metallica
Purity (live) - Slipknot
My Plague - Slipknot
The Number of the Beast - Iron Maiden
Blooddrunk - Children of Bodom
Tears Dont Fall - Bullet For My Vallentine


----------



## sam9s (Sep 8, 2008)

All songs from *Rock On!!*..........particularly......*Tum Ho To*


----------



## Faun (Sep 9, 2008)

*The Awakening* - Caliban


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 9, 2008)

SPIT IT OUT - Slipknot


----------



## Faun (Sep 10, 2008)

Easier To Lie - Aqualung

Awesome solo band, pure mesmerizing voice.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 10, 2008)

Bullet for my Vallentine - Hand of Blood \m/
Banned from Heaven - Children of Bodom \m/


----------



## Faun (Sep 11, 2008)

This Is How It Always Starts - Grandaddy

Waiting Room - Fugazi

thanks to Songbird screenshots, got to know abt this band from them...lolz.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Sep 12, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> ‘Tum Ho Toh’ from the movie Rock On!
> nice movie... great song..





trublu said:


> Sindbad the Sailor-Rock On !!
> 
> Awesome song !!


+1 they are really nice and i love em'
another favourite- "Jaane kya chahe man bawra" from the movie Pyar ke Side Effects


----------



## Garbage (Sep 12, 2008)

All Songs from ROCK ON !! Except Zeherile...

And Enrique Iglesias - Isomaniac album..


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2008)

Elevate Myself - Grandaddy


----------



## Faun (Sep 15, 2008)

Sará pérche ti amo - Ricchi e Poveri

Haute !


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 15, 2008)

Iron Maiden - The trooper


----------



## tkin (Sep 17, 2008)

*Breaking Benjamin - Album - "We Are Not Alone"*


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 17, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> Iron Maiden - The trooper



Awesome song.

Me addicted to Anthrax and Slayer plus Cradle of Filth songs.

Hellbounds on my Trails - Children of Bodom
Needled 24/7 - Children of Bodom

Children of Bodom is awesome .


----------



## VINSTAR (Sep 18, 2008)

song:Kangal Irandal
TAMIL
movie:Subramaniapuram


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 18, 2008)

Devil's Never Cry - DMC 3 Soundtrack.


----------



## Faun (Sep 19, 2008)

*Long Shot Penny* - Monkey Majik


----------



## iMav (Sep 19, 2008)

*Frozen* - Madonna


----------



## Faun (Sep 19, 2008)

^^one of the very best song by Madonna, I had the video but lost it after HDD crash 
Cinematography is just so awesome

You only see what you wanted to...


----------



## kalpik (Sep 19, 2008)

Insatiable by Darren Hayes.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2008)

*Congratulations* - Blue October

*Ye Tumhari Meri Baatein* - Rock On!!


----------



## Quiz_Master (Sep 23, 2008)

Bullets for My Valentine - Tears Dont Fall. (KaanFodu Music..  )

Over It- Katharine McPhee. (Heart Touching Breakup Song)

No Air - Jordin Sparks featuring Chris Brown. (Must hear this one. Awesome Beats)

Closer - Ne Yo (Nice Lyrics...)


----------



## Faun (Sep 23, 2008)

*Stay* - Dakota Star


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 23, 2008)

*Metallica - Death Magnetic - The Unforgiven III*

_How can I be lost, when I got nowhere to go ?
Search for seeds of gold, how come they got so cold ?
How can I be lost, in remembrance I re-live.
How can I blame you, when its me I can't forgive ?_

Beautiful man...


----------



## mandar5 (Sep 23, 2008)

Lift me up - Moby!!!! Man this song really lifts my mood and spirits..im completely addicted to it......


----------



## Faun (Sep 23, 2008)

*I Miss You* - Monkey Majik


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 24, 2008)

Tum  -  Na Tum Jaano Na Hum


----------



## slugger (Sep 24, 2008)

Dark Moor - Bells of Notre Dame


----------



## Faun (Sep 24, 2008)

*Slide* - The Goo Goo Dolls

awesome riffs ;p

Gafsa - Natacha Atlas

arabian spiritual music


----------



## xbonez (Sep 25, 2008)

Blue by the birthday massacre


----------



## Faun (Sep 26, 2008)

*Empty Walls* - Serj Tankian


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 26, 2008)

Love Will Keep Us Alive - Eagles


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 26, 2008)

Badi Nazuk Hai Yeh Manzil - Joggers Park


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 26, 2008)

Opium of the People = Slipknot


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 26, 2008)

"Children of the grave"-Black Sabbath
Its simply SUPERB............only this song is selected in winamp and running in loop


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 27, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> "Children of the grave"-Black Sabbath
> Its simply SUPERB............only this song is selected in winamp and running in loop



ahh!! After lot of time...... someone listening to real music........ KEEP IT METAL!!!


----------



## nish_higher (Sep 27, 2008)

^+1
Addicted to November rain and Bruce's Born to run


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 27, 2008)

^ KP I'm not dat much into ROCK...........

I started with Linkin Park.......then used to think its THE best....
then listened Metallica...........forgot LP........
then came Iron Maiden.............I thought THIS is what I was waiting (simply they are amazing!!! none can deny)

But..........Black Sabbath just wiped out them all..........so powerful music......its totally different...........I...I...don't know how to express it.............


----------



## dare_devil (Sep 27, 2008)

All songs of rock on....
they rocks>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## slugger (Sep 27, 2008)

been listening to Lacuna Coil since evening over and over again
the songs feel like one continuous performance....blisssssss


----------



## Faun (Sep 27, 2008)

*This Calling* - All That Remains

Hardcore Screamo sh!t for today


----------



## rosemolr (Sep 28, 2008)

bic Runga -Sway


----------



## Faun (Oct 6, 2008)

Because I'm a Girl - Kiss


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 6, 2008)

Trashmen - Surfing Bird 

Family Guy version  
bird's the word


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 6, 2008)

Even though I am one of the Top Listeners of Slipknot, I am highly addicted to this song called Hellbounds On My Trails by Children of Bodom. Watched the video 12 times today itself and listened to it around 12-13 times .


----------



## amc888 (Oct 6, 2008)

Kankal Irandal from Tamil movie Subramaniapuram.

Nice romantic song.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 7, 2008)

The Songs of Distant Earth - Mike Oldfield (Tubular bells album)

Heard this on one of my Orkut friend's recommendation as he said "its similar to Enigma, try it out" and me being a complete ENIGMA freak tried this adn since then (since 2 weeks ..lol..) hv been completely fallen in love with this song... 
----------

btw guys there is one of my posts in the chit chat section related to music, so plz help me out !!


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 7, 2008)

In Your Face by Children Of Bodom.

Here the cool, educative, character shaping lyrics of the song -->>

"GO!

Conflict and terror hear that noise.
You're on the edge of a nerve-racking force.
But, oh, my god, heres the fight.
Never siege, never riot, must defy.

One look at me, what do you see?
Another trophy, a living ****ing dead beat
Close your eyes, they discriminate
Your soft.. no time to waste

Disciminate Abnormality
Careful what you call reality.
But you will always want
It as the day that you should die!

I don't give a flying **** mother****er!
I don't give a flying **** mother****er!
I don't give a flying!
I don't give a flying,
I don't give a flying ****!

I'll never wait for another pain of death!
With the bullet in my gun and don't **** over my ****!
Can you hold my crazy as I go?
So **** hypocrisy and **** you too!

INCOMING!

Say one, more word, I double dare you (bring it on)
It's my world, you're in it, it'll take you down in a minute
You can alter your look, diversify your race.
But the truth seems like a ***** slap in your face!

When you look at me, what do you see?
Another trophy, a living ****ing dead beat
Close your eyes, they discriminate
You're soft but it's no time to waste!

Insanity and Abnormality
Careful what you call reality
But you will always want,
It as the day you should die!

i don't give a flying **** mother****er!
I don't give a flying **** mother****er!
I don't give a flying!
I don't give a flying,
I don't give a flying ****!

INCOMING!

Say one, more word, I double dare you (bring it on)
It's my world, you're in it, it'll take you down in a minute
You can alter your look, diversify your race.
But the truth seems like a ***** slap in your face!

INCOMING!"


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ek Din Teri Raahon - Naqaab


----------



## Faun (Oct 19, 2008)

Room of Angel - Silent Hill 4

Mr. Brightside - The Killers

Break Down - Daiki Kasho


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2008)

Gafsa - Natacha Atlas


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 21, 2008)

Perhaps Perhaps Perhaps ..very beautiful and slow romantic song from "Dot The I" (original of Naqaab) ..Original spanish song by Nat King is much good..appears for a little time in "Brokeback mountain"

"Quizás, Quizás, Quizás"

Siempre que te pregunto
Que, cuándo, cómo y dónde
Tú siempre me respondes
Quizás, quizás, quizás

Y así pasan los días
Y yo, desesperando
Y tú, tú contestando
Quizás, quizás, quizás

Estás perdiendo el tiempo
Pensando, pensando
Por lo que más tú quieras
¿Hasta cuándo? ¿Hasta cuándo?

Y así pasan los días
Y yo, desesperando
Y tú, tú contestando
Quizás, quizás, quizás

Estás perdiendo el tiempo
Pensando, pensando
Por lo que más tú quieras
¿Hasta cuándo? ¿Hasta cuándo?

Y así pasan los días
Y yo, desesperando
Y tú, tú contestando
Quizás, quizás, quizás


----------



## R2K (Oct 21, 2008)

anyone know which song is being played in hutch ad shown on tv starting with... 

*everytime i want to fly............*


----------



## layzee (Oct 21, 2008)

Song Name : "All Nightmare Long"
Album : Death Magnetic
Artist : Metallica

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/0/09/Metallica_Death_Magnetic.jpg/200px-Metallica_Death_Magnetic.jpg


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 22, 2008)

Soniye Je Tere - Karzzzz

good song..


----------



## Faun (Oct 24, 2008)

Love Psalm - SH 2


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 24, 2008)

Animal I Have Become --> Three Days Grace


----------



## shri (Oct 24, 2008)

Zindagi Zingadi - Yuvvraaj - Thumbs up to AR Rahman . *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/icons/icon14.gif


----------



## Faun (Oct 24, 2008)

The Awakening - Caliban


----------



## R2K (Oct 25, 2008)

anyone know which song is being played in vodafone ad shown on tv starting with... 

*everytime i want to fly............*


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2008)

Untitled 7 - Sigur Ros


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 26, 2008)

Guys can anyone tell me wat is the type called, that these bands sing:-
Amon Amarth, Arch Enemy, Black Label Society, Bleeding Through.

When I first listened to Amon Amart I thought its only them, but I found a lot of people(bands) follow the style of singing.
Wats it called??


----------



## raj_2400 (Oct 27, 2008)

amon amarth is a viking metal band ...they play typical swedish melodic death metal...so do many other bands like in flames, at the gates, dark tranquility etc

arch enemy is sort of similar..but black label society is trash metal its different


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 27, 2008)

Jaane kyun - Dostana

Desi girl - Dostana


----------



## uchiha_madara (Oct 27, 2008)

"With or Without You" by U2 (and that is from before the Ge O W-2 trailer.)
"The Fly" by U2(Achtung Baby).


----------



## Ph4x0r (Oct 27, 2008)

Anberlin - alexithymia


----------



## Anorion (Oct 27, 2008)

Covenant - Brave new world
The Cruxshadows - Birthday

totally addicted... playing em over and over again, unfortunately being rudely interrupted by those stoopid firecrackers in the background, so I am playing them at a loud volume and having fun!


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 27, 2008)

> unfortunately being rudely interrupted by those stoopid firecrackers in the background, so I am playing them at a loud volume and having fun!


he he he..man i m missing diwali


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 27, 2008)

*Sin With A Grin - Shinedown *


----------



## Anorion (Oct 27, 2008)

why are you missing Diwali?

Check out shoutcast radio... good place... its available by default in winamp and vlc 9.0 

My type of music comes on the synthetika channel.


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2008)

Boban Markovic Orchestra - Ivzorski Biseri
lol @ song, remind me of the perfect girl satire


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 28, 2008)

> why are you missing Diwali?


cuz im in US ...and wrkg in office


----------



## Faun (Oct 28, 2008)

It Doesn't Know - Lover's Concerto OST


----------



## hullap (Oct 28, 2008)

* hullap is addicted to Bullet For My Valentine - All These Things I Hate


----------



## Faun (Oct 30, 2008)

Get Off (You Can Eat A Duck) - Kittie


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 1, 2008)

Moonlight in Chaos Shone by Nightshade
Insanity by Disrepute
Demonblood by Bloodthorn
Medusa and Hemlock by Cradle of Filth

all SlipKnot songs and all CoB songs.


----------



## tkin (Nov 1, 2008)

*Valentine's Day - Linkin Park, Minutes to Midnight.*


----------



## Faun (Nov 1, 2008)

Seventeen - Ladytron


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 1, 2008)

Yuvvraj OST,specially tu muskura.

breaking the habit-LP.


----------



## Freshcider (Nov 1, 2008)

Disco Encemble - Black Euro


----------



## Faun (Nov 3, 2008)

So Far Away - Love Is All from Wishing Well & Covers EP

<3


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 4, 2008)

Do u believe in life after love - (its a female singer i guess)


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 4, 2008)

People=Sh1t by Slipknot
Funeral Fog by Mayhem


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 4, 2008)

Bed of Razors...Children Of Bodom 
Wish....Nine Inch Nails 
Given up, A Place for my Head....Linkin Park


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 4, 2008)

^^Bed of Razors has some awesome keyboarding and A Place For My Head is the only LP song I listen now.

add one more to my list --> Living Dead Beat by Children of Bodom.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 4, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^Bed of Razors has some awesome keyboarding and A Place For My Head is the only LP song I listen now.
> 
> add one more to my list --> Living Dead Beat by Children of Bodom.


Woah :!!!
Tu LP abhi bhi sunta hai?
I thought you out grew it 
If you like A place for my head, Given up is almost similar


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 4, 2008)

^^I have heard all the songs.... Given Up is kinda okish.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 4, 2008)

Currently hooked to *"Yngwie Malmsteen"* by Black Star.
No lyrics, just guitar. And its amazing. Simply mazing.
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/23large.png


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 4, 2008)

I also listen 2 LP songs..."Numb" & "Breaking the Habit" r my favourates...

But i m a soft R&B fanboy..so listen more 2 Craig David Songs


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 4, 2008)

^^Ahh! So to which planet does that guy belong ? Coz seriously, I never heard of him .


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 4, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^Ahh! So to which planet does that guy belong ? Coz seriously, I never heard of him .


 
Hey mann...u dont know Craig David....
just type this name in wiki..u'll know more
his voice & rythm music r sooo cool


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 4, 2008)

Mundhinam and Yethi Yethi - Vaaranam Aayiram OST (Tamil).....


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 4, 2008)

patience-take that

spun-flipsyde

like a prayer-madhouse

lost-coldplay

tu muskura-yuvvraj OST.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 4, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^Ahh! So to which planet does that guy belong ? Coz seriously, I never heard of him .


Craig David is like....lets say....Timberlake or James Blunt...but he is old news now....
@Karanth85
Thats the prob.
Listening to SIB, Numb, ITE, WID is not enough to say "I listen to LP"


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 4, 2008)

The corrs -best of...


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 4, 2008)

^^o_0

Me currently tuned to 

Swansong for a Rave by Cradle of Filth


----------



## Faun (Nov 4, 2008)

Six Days At The Bottom Of The Ocean - Explosions In The Sky


----------



## Nuxer (Nov 5, 2008)

Nakka Mukka from Kathalil Vizhunthen (Tamil Movie).


----------



## Anorion (Nov 5, 2008)

^t159 considers an hour wasted unless he gets addicted to a song


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^^Hehe...

I like Psychosocial by Slipknot /


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 5, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> @Karanth85
> Thats the prob.
> Listening to SIB, Numb, ITE, WID is not enough to say "I listen to LP"


 
pls..read the topic title & then say...
do u want me 2 put a LP pic on my avatar 2 depict dat i m big FAN of LP...
for me LP > Metallica (sweet & simple)


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^^Are you presenting your own opinion or telling for general. If its the latter then get ready....


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 5, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^Are you presenting your own opinion or telling for general. If its the latter then get ready....


 
Its not an opinion....neither telling in general.....its called perception...
Btw..u wont understand my words..so its better stay away frm my comments


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^^

I may stumble once here and there, but be ready coz I will always there to defend the mighty fort of Metal.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 5, 2008)

Bah...its you who is missing out on heavenly music...not me


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> Its not an opinion....neither telling in general.....its called perception...
> Btw..u wont understand my words..so its better stay away frm my comments



Yup, I am so dumb and idiotic. My perception is so limited and my scope of vision is not able to see the perishing silver lining of any cloud. I am the biggest dissapointment of failure that is meant to be. And being the illiterate entity I am, I wont be able to comprehend anything .


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 5, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Yup, I am so dumb and idiotic. My perception is so limited and my scope of vision is not able to see the perishing silver lining of any cloud. I am the biggest dissapointment of failure that is meant to be. And being the illiterate entity I am, I wont be able to comprehend anything .


Dude chill....let him be....;D


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 5, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^
> 
> I may stumble once here and there, but be ready coz I will always there to defend the mighty fort of Metal.


 
Done...c u in Fight Club....


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Bah...its you who is missing out on heavenly music...not me



What do you mean ? I liked 50 Cent first then Eminem and Black Eyed Peas. Used to listen to them. Then i got hold of LP and Disturbed and Godsmack and all. I got out of all them when I got hold of Metal and I was not able to leave it. I told you in the other thread that Metalheads are serious about their music. No kidding around . Heck I have also listened to much of Madonna, Britney, Micheal Jack's son, etc.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 5, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> What do you mean ? I liked 50 Cent first then Eminem and Black Eyed Peas. Used to listen to them. Then i got hold of LP and Disturbed and Godsmack and all. I got out of all them when I got hold of Metal and I was not able to leave it. I told you in the other thread that Metalheads are serious about their music. No kidding around . Heck I have also listened to much of Madonna, Britney, Micheal Jack's son, etc.


Dude, I was answerinh Karanth85  (refering to CoB as heavenly   )


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

Thou shall pause the discussion till I go and have some lunch .


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 5, 2008)

^^thewisecarb & kpowermania(now changed logo..huh) : ab bahut ho gaya much-much..its 2-much....currently addicted gana...likho aur phoot lo...


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 5, 2008)

Thou art indeed a wise crusader. Whence thou marks thy return?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^^I return. Thou shall wake your personal asses and post .



KaranTh85 said:


> ^^thewisecarb & kpowermania(now changed logo..huh) : ab bahut ho gaya much-much..its 2-much....currently addicted gana...likho aur phoot lo...



Its actually the avatar. And no, temme come on, why and how is LP better than Metallica. Come on, come on .... its 2-come on .


----------



## aditya1987 (Nov 5, 2008)

Guns N' Roses - Sweet Child O' Mine

Slash - the guitarist has done a wonderful job, great riffs.

This song is recommended to everybody


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2008)

Salty Lips by Sahara Hotnights


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Nov 6, 2008)

karz songs


----------



## ancientrites (Nov 6, 2008)

well at the moment i am listening to  Spellcraft (black metal from spain) and their debut album after 11 years "sterpe obscura" i had almost gave up on these band since 2002 but surprise come back shook me up. 

@ KPower Mania : bro..i think you are taking keen interest on COF.Let me say you something there are two big posers in black metal world i,e Cradle of **** AND dimmu hamburger.To me they are not even black metal bands.cof are more of modern gothic rockers band and dimmu borgir have stepped in somewhere else ofcourse you will feel black metal masala but those who are already into black metal for ages like me can say they are not bm infact shagrath in one of the interview says most of his albums are not black metal.thats explains a lot.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 6, 2008)

^^Umm.. ya, I too feel the same; Their songs are mostly slow and some have female vocals o_0.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 6, 2008)

Now me listening to Classical 
Santorini By Yanni


----------



## Faun (Nov 6, 2008)

Suicidal dream by Silverchair


----------



## aditya1987 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Guns N' Roses - Sweet Child O' Mine

Slash - the guitarist has done a wonderful job, great riffs.

Also Axl Rose has given some great vocals.

This song is recommended to everybody. Just listen to it one timeand you will be addicted to it.*


----------



## Faun (Nov 6, 2008)

Your Hand In Mine (w/Strings) by Explosions In The Sky


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 6, 2008)

aditya1987 said:


> *Guns N' Roses - Sweet Child O' Mine
> 
> Slash - the guitarist has done a wonderful job, great riffs.
> 
> ...



You got a good taste .


----------



## aditya1987 (Nov 6, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> You got a good taste .



If you want i can give you links to 35 music videos of iron maiden

all in excellent quality..


----------



## skippednote (Nov 6, 2008)

The Unforgiven 3


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 6, 2008)

*nelly furtado* -----> *SAY IT RIGHT *


----------



## Faun (Nov 6, 2008)

Forgotten (Lost Angels) by Lamb of god


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 6, 2008)

Billy Talent - Pins and Needles


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 6, 2008)

aditya1987 said:


> If you want i can give you links to 35 music videos of iron maiden
> 
> all in excellent quality..



I have 2 IM concerts and ALL IM videos launched till now.... torrents


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 6, 2008)

^beware our night owl K is active now..
now u will see in every post .....his name


----------



## Anorion (Nov 6, 2008)

Psyclon Nine - Requiem for the Christian Era


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 6, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> ^beware our night owl K is active now..
> now u will see in every post .....his name



lol I was installing Vista thats why.....now I R back !


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 7, 2008)

^^hmm when do u sleep? seems online 24*7


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 7, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> ^^hmm when do u sleep? seems online 24*7



I sleep when I feel like. No schedule in vacation time. During school at 12 or 1 AM. Yesterday, I slept at 5.30AM lolz.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 7, 2008)

zOMG !! and slept frm 5:30 am upto ???

b/w this is truly funny and awesome 

2. The ones who suck to core and *should jump off a cliff and die*

Good invention and siggy Paranj


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 7, 2008)

^^Woke up at 12:30


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 7, 2008)

^^ good take sleep min 6 hrs max 8 hrs for good health


----------



## aditya1987 (Nov 7, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> I have 2 IM concerts and ALL IM videos launched till now.... torrents



Can you give me links for the concerts??


----------



## tkin (Nov 7, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> I sleep when I feel like. No schedule in vacation time. During school at 12 or 1 AM. Yesterday, I slept at 5.30AM lolz.


Ha, somedays back I slept at 7.00A.M(After my daily dose of torrents) till 3.00 clock, talk about being eccentric.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 7, 2008)

aditya1987 said:


> Can you give me links for the concerts??



Cant. Its illegal.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 7, 2008)

aditya1987 said:


> *Guns N' Roses - Sweet Child O' Mine
> 
> Slash - the guitarist has done a wonderful job, great riffs.
> 
> ...


I know
This song is legendary.
I've learnt the drum samples for this (pretty easy) and my friend can almost (almost) plays the lead perfectly. 
Now all we need is an Axl Rose


----------



## aditya1987 (Nov 7, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Cant. Its illegal.


Sorry EDITED..


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 7, 2008)

Abe, kaya kar raha hai???*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/27.png
Ban hho jayega.
Edit ur post.

khud bhi phasega KP ko bhi phasayega*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/43.png


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 7, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Abe, kaya kar raha hai???*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/27.png
> Ban hho jayega.
> Edit ur post.
> khud bhi phasega KP ko bhi phasayega*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/43.png


 
Leave them....dont know wat they r doing by posting nonsense(does not belong 2 topic title)..mods will take care of there posts..


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 7, 2008)

^^Yup, you are the only good member of this forum...


----------



## aditya1987 (Nov 7, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> Leave them....dont know wat they r doing by posting nonsense(does not belong 2 topic title)..mods will take care of there posts..



I am very Sorry buddy...


----------



## Faun (Nov 7, 2008)

Sister Gypsy by Blackmore's Night from Secret Voyage


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 9, 2008)

"You all stare, but you will never see something inside me...."

^^Purity by SlipKnot..... a discontinued song which I got addicted once saw the video and I had to get the .MP3 and got... .


----------



## Crysis900 (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm a hip hop & punk rock lover. Now addicted to Kiss Kiss by Chris Brown.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 9, 2008)

I switched to Western Classical over the past 3 days 
Santorini, Ethnicity and Acroyali by Yanni 
And an occassional  Metallica here and there


----------



## aditya1987 (Nov 9, 2008)

*ALL SONGS OF GOO GOO DOLLS LIVE AT BUFFALOW 2004 CONCERT*

*THE CONCERT IS F***ING AWESOME*

* YOU JUST SEE IT ONCE AND YOU WILL GET ADDICTED TO IT*


----------



## Faun (Nov 9, 2008)

One more soul to the call - Silent Hill: Homecoming OST


----------



## eggman (Nov 9, 2008)

Muse- Hysteria


----------



## aditya1987 (Nov 9, 2008)

*ALL SONGS OF GOO GOO DOLLS LIVE AT BUFFALOW 2004 CONCERT*

*THE CONCERT IS F***ING AWESOME*

* YOU JUST SEE IT ONCE AND YOU WILL GET ADDICTED TO IT*


----------



## eggman (Nov 9, 2008)

^^OK. Stop Shouting and Spamming!!!!!!!


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 10, 2008)

Sach mere yaar hai ... bus wohi pyaar hai ...jiske badle me koi to pyaar de ...baki bekaar hai ... yaar mere..


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 10, 2008)

^^WTF is dat ?

Me addicted to Duality live version by SlipKnot... from the album Live 9.0 8)


----------



## detonator2359 (Nov 10, 2008)

Tujhe main pyaar karu aur itna pyar karu 
FIlm:1920


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 10, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^WTF is dat ?
> 
> Me addicted to Duality live version by SlipKnot... from the album Live 9.0 8)



its an old song from the Movie Sagar ....


----------



## tkin (Nov 10, 2008)

Amy Macdonald-This is the life

Listen to it, worth every bit.
Excellent Music.


----------



## Faun (Nov 10, 2008)

before it's too late - The Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 10, 2008)

Disciple --> Slayer.... pretty good song and has a good meaning too.... "God hates us all"..


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2008)

Our Ride To The Rectory by Team Sleep from Team Sleep


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 11, 2008)

_is now listening to_ *On The Turning Away* _by_ *Pink Floyd*   from A Momentary Lapse of Reason 


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2008)

Baby I Love You by The Yayhoos from Fear Not the Obvious


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 11, 2008)

(Sic) by SlipKnot


----------



## Faun (Nov 13, 2008)

Cheek to Cheek by Sahara Hotnights from What If Leaving Is a Loving Thing


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 14, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> Sach mere yaar hai ... bus wohi pyaar hai ...jiske badle me koi to pyaar de ...baki bekaar hai ... yaar mere..




nice song.... 


Jadoo Teri Nazar - Darr


----------



## Faun (Nov 14, 2008)

空はまるで by MONKEY MAJIK from 空はまるで


----------



## chicha (Nov 14, 2008)

i am now listening to sound track of "True Blood" amazing song.
can any one suggest me some scary and spooky songs. 
thank you


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 14, 2008)

St.Anger by Metallica


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 14, 2008)

the day that never comes-Metallica :devil:


----------



## uchiha_madara (Nov 14, 2008)

"Keane" discography back to back.


----------



## tkin (Nov 15, 2008)

uchiha_madara said:


> "Keane" discography back to back.


Have you heard "Lovers are losing"?


----------



## uchiha_madara (Nov 15, 2008)

yeah! nice song.
My favorite is Spiraling from Perfect Symmetry.


----------



## Faun (Nov 16, 2008)

Mad World by Michael Andrews from Donnie Darko (Soundtrack & Score)



chicha said:


> i am now listening to sound track of "True Blood" amazing song.
> can any one suggest me some scary and spooky songs.
> thank you


you will sh!te your pants after listening to his songs:
*www.virgilmusic.net/music.html


----------



## VD17 (Nov 16, 2008)

Pantera - Voices
awesome song! look it up on youtube... the vid's are awesome... this song was released by pantera and fans were asked to make a video..


----------



## aditya1987 (Nov 16, 2008)

Guys,
Please suggest some good electronic/trance/DJ albums..
I have heard few like Oceanlab , Crystal Castle, they are simply mindblowing.


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 16, 2008)

Me addicted to>>

Pappu can't dance saala (remix version) 

Ah! I love these beats. I can't stop tapping my heels.


----------



## VD17 (Nov 17, 2008)

aditya1987 said:


> Guys,
> Please suggest some good electronic/trance/DJ albums..
> I have heard few like Oceanlab , Crystal Castle, they are simply mindblowing.



Hmmm... Matt Darey - Nocturnal radio show
Armin van Buuren - A State of trance (especially episodes 373-377)
Paul van Dyk - Vonyc Sessions
download John 00 Fleming and Christopher Lawrence's global trance grooves mix last night.. thats amazing as well...


----------



## Edge-of-chaos (Nov 17, 2008)

psychic spies from china town...its understood that hollywood sells californication...


----------



## Faun (Nov 18, 2008)

Glittering Blackness by Explosions In The Sky from How Strange, Innocence


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2008)

The Beginning by John Murphy from 28 Days Later OST

it has apocalypse feel


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 20, 2008)

New Guns 'n' Roses album is good. They gone a little soft now. 

The album is called Chinese Democracy if you dont know


----------



## aditya1987 (Nov 20, 2008)

Viva La Vida - Coldplay

Catchy Tune..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 20, 2008)

alvida - Kailash Kher
Movie: Dasvidaniya


----------



## looogk (Nov 20, 2008)

enrique iglesies.. somebodys me


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 20, 2008)

I can't believe it, but I seem to like Akon's music!
BTW, plz suggest me some artists to listen to (English).
I like Linkin Park, Blue, Backstreet Boys BTW. So maybe you could suggest artists who's music is similar to that of those mentioned above.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 20, 2008)

Dire straits-Sultans of swing


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2008)

フタリby Monkey Majik


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 20, 2008)

^lol whats that ?


----------



## The Outsider (Nov 21, 2008)

T159 said:


> Glittering Blackness by Explosions In The Sky from How Strange, Innocence



Explosions in the Sky is awesome and so is Godspeed You! Black Emperor


----------



## Faun (Nov 21, 2008)

Hate Me by Blue October from Foiled



Psychosocial said:


> ^lol whats that ?


*in.youtube.com/watch?v=JRGHe3JMmP4


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 21, 2008)

beta testing said:


> I can't believe it, but I seem to like Akon's music!
> BTW, plz suggest me some artists to listen to (English).
> I like Linkin Park, Blue, Backstreet Boys BTW. So maybe you could suggest artists who's music is similar to that of those mentioned above.


If you want to become a MetalHead, then I'd suggest you start listening to Metallica(start off with Nothing else matters, then Fade to Black, etc. then progress to heavier nos.)
LP is great, no doubt, but since you like boy bands too, I doubt whether you want to go into Metal. 
So if not Metal, then listen to Nickelback ("Rockstar" of Nickelback is legendary , of course they have better songs too ) Breaking Benjamin (here, I'd recommend Diary of Jane first) Gr33n D@y (I think you would already be listening to them, if not give "Boulevard of Broken Dreams" and "Time of your Life" a spin) and if you like soft music n stuff, listen to any of John Denver's Music (here I'd recommend "Country roads take me home" )
I hope thats enough 

Now listening to:
For Whom the Bell Tolls- Metallica

PS. Do try those Metallica songs I mentioned. They are great


----------



## Faun (Nov 21, 2008)

No Surprise by Theory of a Deadman from Gasoline


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 21, 2008)

@thewisecrab- Thanks a lot. That's just the kind of advice I needed. I've heard Metallica before though. Don't know the names of the songs


----------



## infy (Nov 21, 2008)

womanizer by BS..





infy said:


> I have spread my dreams beneath your feet. Tread softly because you tread on my dreams.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 21, 2008)

beta testing said:


> @thewisecrab- Thanks a lot. That's just the kind of advice I needed. I've heard Metallica before though. Don't know the names of the songs


So, which band you have decided to indulge in?
Now addicted to:
Master Of Puppets (Live with Orchestra) by Metallica


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 21, 2008)

^^I'll try all you've suggested. I'll first listen to some songs on YouTube, and then if I like the music, I'll D/L it. 
(remember, I'm free from pirated software, not games and music)


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2008)

Sará pérche ti amo by Ricchi e Poveri from Greatest Italian Hits, Vol. 2

Haute tension


----------



## 4T7 (Nov 22, 2008)

Wyclef Jean Ft Akon - Sweetest Girl


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 22, 2008)

Wherever I May Roam - Metallica



beta testing said:


> ^^I'll try all you've suggested. I'll first listen to some songs on YouTube, and then if I like the music, I'll D/L it.
> (remember, I'm free from pirated software, not games and music)



I recommand this artists :-

SlipKnot
Children of Bodom
Slayer
Metallica
Iron Maiden
Mayhem
Cradle of Filth
Disrepute
Nightshade

Listen to this and you will get indulged in Thrash/Black/Death Metal .


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm Sorry - Jonas Brothers


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 22, 2008)

tu meri adhoori pyas pyas  from GHAZINI


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 22, 2008)

^long time man....


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 22, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> Wherever I May Roam - Metallica
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Nov 22, 2008)

Anyone heard of "I'm still here"? It was a song from the movie Treasure Planet(Yeah, its a cartoon movie). A few days ago, Disney channel was airing it. The song simply pwnz! Never heard anything as moving as it! Anyone know a legal source to download it online(I've already tried google!)?


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 22, 2008)

Metallica--> Ride the Lightning


----------



## aditya1987 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ketchup Song by Audiosmog.

It is rock version of ketchup song by *Las Ketchup.*

Try it.. It's very good..

www.youtube.com/watch?v=neOLcWf1J0k


----------



## slugger (Nov 23, 2008)

Mumma - *Dasvidaniya*


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2008)

^^movie looks a must watch


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 23, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Metallica--> Ride the Lightning


Awesome dude. You are becoming a metalhead 
Now addicted to:
Show No Mercy-Slayer


----------



## aditya1987 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey guys.

Please suggest some good 'Hardcore Gangsta Rap' songs with [extreme explicit lyrics].


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 23, 2008)

@beta testing
Take a listen to Enter Sandman And Master Of Puppets by Metallica


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 23, 2008)

right now i am listening to disturbia by rihanna


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2008)

Within Her by Bang Jun-Seok from ...Ing


----------



## Infernal12 (Nov 23, 2008)

Black no. 1-------Type-O-Negative


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 23, 2008)

When You Look Me In the Eyes _ Jonas Brothers


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2008)

Buried Myself Alive by The Used from The Used


----------



## aditya1987 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey guys.

Please suggest some good 'Hardcore Gangsta Rap' songs with [extremly explicit lyrics].

BUMP!


----------



## gau_pppu (Nov 23, 2008)

High Hopes from Pink Floyd .. not only at the moment but from long time ...


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 23, 2008)

Blasphemous Martyr - Infliction


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 23, 2008)

aditya1987 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Please suggest some good 'Hardcore Gangsta Rap' songs with [extremly explicit lyrics].
> 
> BUMP!


Go for Eminem's noisy stuff.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 23, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Go for Eminem's noisy stuff.



Eminem noisy ? Please refrain from listening to any band I mentioned. You might get a heart attack .



aditya1987 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Please suggest some good 'Hardcore Gangsta Rap' songs with [extremly explicit lyrics].
> 
> BUMP!



Eminem
50 Cent
TI
Black Eyed Peas (mix of Rap and Hip-Hop)


----------



## aditya1987 (Nov 24, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Go for Eminem's noisy stuff.



I didn't find anything when i googled for Eminem noisy.


----------



## INS-ANI (Nov 24, 2008)

me enjyng Ghajni song-aye bacchu.
AR Rehman is GOD!!


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2008)

aditya1987 said:


> I didn't find anything when i googled for Eminem noisy.


lol


----------



## aditya1987 (Nov 24, 2008)

T159 said:


> lol



what?


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2008)

^^try this
*in.youtube.com/watch?v=xu7aF_df6WU
listen to with full volume

and
*in.youtube.com/watch?v=UcfLkrDXdn8


----------



## Anorion (Nov 24, 2008)

eminem IS noisy. 
in the normal sense of the word.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 24, 2008)

If eminem is noisy ...then what about Cradle of Filth's hallowed be thy name


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 24, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> If eminem is noisy ...then what about Cradle of Filth's hallowed be thy name



What about Black/Death Metal ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 24, 2008)

Jump by Van Halen.


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 24, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> What about Black/Death Metal ?


COF is not Black/Death metal PARANJ 
Suggest some black/death metal SONGS which have some meaning like hallowed be thy name


----------



## Anorion (Nov 24, 2008)

I meant noisy as in its just noise
COF is also noise to many, but there is a theory and a method to the "noise". 
Checking out a band called Helix now.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 24, 2008)

*The Thing That Should Not Let It Be* from the album *A Garage Dayz Nite*  by *Betallica*.

AWESOME is the word. Funny and melodious at the same time.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 24, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> COF is not Black/Death metal PARANJ
> Suggest some black/death metal SONGS which have some meaning like hallowed be thy name



Most Death/Black metal songs speak about praying Satan/killing/murder/suicide/etc stuff. Only some have good meanings.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 24, 2008)

Now addicted to (for the past 4 hours)
Enter Sandman-Metallica


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 24, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> Eminem noisy ? Please refrain from listening to any band I mentioned. You might get a heart attack .



roflmao 
 I'm already listening to Metallica. I'm liking it.
When I said Eminem was noisy, I meant he just blabbers some nonsense with a few explicit words thrown in. No music, nothing. Metallica's got music.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 24, 2008)

beta testing said:


> roflmao
> I'm already listening to Metallica. I'm liking it.
> When I said Eminem was noisy, I meant he just blabbers some nonsense with a few explicit words thrown in. No music, nothing. *Metallica's got music.*



*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/19.gif Now your Talking *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/111.gif


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 24, 2008)

^lol that \m/ smiley is funny.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 24, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> ^lol that \m/ smiley is funny.


Got it from here
Pretty nifty and better than old forum smileys *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/32a.gif


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks.

Listening to my routine songs. Mostly Swansong for a Raven by COF.


----------



## infy (Nov 24, 2008)

Don't stop the music by rihanna
awesome song.....


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2008)

TRACK08remix.ogg from Silent Hill Homecoming music folder

Akira came up with another great instrumental.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 25, 2008)

*Highway Star by Deep Purple*

WOW!!!
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/23large.png


----------



## aditya1987 (Nov 25, 2008)

Today saw this rock band live at jimmy kimmel show on star world. 

Can someone please tell me which band is it?

*s4.tinypic.com/2nm3fcw.jpg

*s4.tinypic.com/eleiiu.jpg


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 25, 2008)

poser band ?

Tsjerkhof by Dodenrijk   ...dunno how to spell any of the two names but the song is awesome. Stumbled on it while browsing my favourite music site .

Also check out Inferno Divine by Pyr Exoteron !

Death Metal... and that too Technical!


----------



## aditya1987 (Nov 25, 2008)

Got it!!

The band's name is paramore!

*in.youtube.com/watch?v=-lUoqapadV4


----------



## nix (Nov 25, 2008)

baby got back- by sirmixalot.


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2008)

Exitlude by The Killers from Sam's Town

best goodbye song


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 25, 2008)

The Day Man Lost by Coffins... brutal Grindcore .


----------



## Faun (Nov 26, 2008)

Like a stone by Audioslave from Audioslave


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 26, 2008)

The Ancient Covenant by Faceless

Between the Darkness by Soulburner


----------



## aditya1987 (Nov 26, 2008)

Nickelback - Burn It To The Ground 
Form new album - Dark Horse


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2008)

One More Soul to the Call - Akira Yamaoka (sung by Mary Elizabeth Glynn)

great song !!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 28, 2008)

Living Dead Beat by CoB... 

"Not afraid of crying, sorrow and foe
Not afraid of falling down below
To the night, recklessly we fly
Like the livind dead we will never die."


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 28, 2008)

Songs from Linkin Park Road to Revolution. Absolutely awesome.


----------



## arijit_2404 (Nov 28, 2008)

Busy with ...

*Porcupine Tree
Dream Theatre

Staind
Breaking Benjaminn*


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 28, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Songs from Linkin Park Road to Revolution. Absolutely awesome.



New Stinking Fart... err... Linkin Park album ?


----------



## Count Dracula (Nov 28, 2008)

Womanizer- Britney Spears


Oh man her voice is so sexy in this one.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 28, 2008)

^Ya.. she pwns me .

Just joking man... .


----------



## infy (Nov 28, 2008)

my love by justin timberlake


----------



## Cool Joe (Nov 28, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> New Stinking Fart... err... Linkin Park album ?



 Linkin Park rocks dude!! BTW, it's a CD with a collection of some of the clubs greatest hits recorded at various concerts. The song lyrics remain the same, only the tune is changed.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 28, 2008)

Haunted by Disturbed


----------



## Anorion (Nov 28, 2008)

covenant - ritual noise
covenant - spindrift


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 28, 2008)

beta testing said:


> Linkin Park rocks dude!! BTW, it's a CD with a collection of some of the clubs greatest hits recorded at various concerts. The song lyrics remain the same, only the tune is changed.



Ya.. l1nk1n p@rk is a r00xxerr (no offence to you BTW  ).


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2008)

Anorion said:


> covenant - ritual noise
> covenant - spindrift


have you listened to *Happy Man  by Covenant* 
Its so simple and awesome tunes


----------



## Anorion (Nov 28, 2008)

^ yes madam! it is also one of my favorite songs. I did not know anyone else listened to such music. reminds me of classics like man machine by kraftwerk. Listening to hardware requiem by the same artist.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 28, 2008)

Which genre does covenant belong to?

System of a down- Toxicity & Aerials


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 28, 2008)

Play Time - Yanni


----------



## Anorion (Nov 28, 2008)

@767hsm.221bx go down the road they call Industrial
Take a left at Synthpop, or a right at futurepop
both ways will meet at the crossroads of EBM
stop there and behold


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 28, 2008)

Anorion said:


> ^ yes madam! it is also one of my favorite songs. I did not know anyone else listened to such music. reminds me of classics like man machine by kraftwerk. Listening to hardware requiem by the same artist.



Madam ? ROFLOL... ... first that abey.exe guy and now you .

Lol, T159, tumhari to koi izzat hi nahin bacchi yahan.... dusth insaano ne sab barbad kar diya  (My Hindi sux..still trying  ).


----------



## aditya1987 (Nov 28, 2008)

S.E.X. by Nickelback


----------



## Faun (Nov 28, 2008)

This Hollow World by Johnny Hollow from Dirty Hands


----------



## Faun (Dec 1, 2008)

Into the Ocean by Blue October from Foiled

Theme Of Laura by Silent Hill 2 from Silent Hill 2 OST

I want to go to Silent Hill


----------



## infy (Dec 1, 2008)

*Until the end of time* by justin


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 1, 2008)

My Black Birthday by Leif Edling...

After listening to this song, I regret my ignorance towards Doom Metal. I always thought Doom sucks but now it feels great and atmospheric .


----------



## Faun (Dec 1, 2008)

Your Rain - Silent Hill 4 OST


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 1, 2008)

Stairway to Heaven by the ever hailed Led Zeppelin. Calms me down! .

I always ignored the band Saxon but now I rate them as legends. Man, they make some awesome music and the guitars are too good . Must listen. Especially to their new album, Into the Labyrinth. I am addicted to most of the songs from that album .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 2, 2008)

Stairway to Heaven ? I bet you don't even understand the lyrics


----------



## Faun (Dec 2, 2008)

Feel the Silence by The Goo Goo Dolls from Let Love In


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 2, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Stairway to Heaven ? I bet you don't even understand the lyrics



Well that wasnt funny.


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2008)

Nightmarish Waltz -Silent Hill 4 OST


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 3, 2008)

What I've done by LP.


----------



## Count Dracula (Dec 3, 2008)

MAN AKON ROCKS.

Dangerous - Akon ft. Kardinal Offishal
Body on me - Akon ft. Nelly & Ashanti

Man I'm starting a new topic on Akon.Just can't figure out why he isn't he famous,He's so fcuking awesome.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 4, 2008)

^^He aint famous ? Lol that monkey noob is more famous than lakhs of dedicated musicians .


----------



## Faun (Dec 5, 2008)

*Threads* by This Will Destroy You from This Will Destroy You


----------



## Cool Joe (Dec 5, 2008)

No more Sorrow


----------



## Faun (Dec 5, 2008)

*오래된 미래 Ancient Futures* by kang eun il from hwal


----------



## Faun (Dec 6, 2008)

*Elle's Theme* from Silent Hill Homecoming OST


----------



## Count Dracula (Dec 6, 2008)

Dude Akon isn't a n00b.I love his music and thats my choice.Anyways,

Into the night - Chad Kroeger ft. Carlos Santana

OMG OMG so nice guitar beats OMG


----------



## The Outsider (Dec 7, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> My Black Birthday by Leif Edling...
> 
> After listening to this song, I regret my ignorance towards Doom Metal. I always thought Doom sucks but now it feels great and atmospheric .



uhm you mean Candlemass?


----------



## neopats (Dec 7, 2008)

Ghita - Cleopatra Stratan (A beautiful song sung by a 3 year old!!!  Must hear...)
*in.youtube.com/watch?v=teBZmeK9GHI

Du Hast - Rammstein
Way Back Into Love - Music & Lyrics OST


----------



## Count Dracula (Dec 7, 2008)

Purple Haze - Jimi Hendrix from are you experienced?

OMG GUITAR GOD.Literally,he makes the guitar cry.oh man this is just awesome.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Dec 7, 2008)

1.) Boulevards of Broken Dreams by GreenDay

2.) Killing in The Name of (Sabestian Mix) by RATM

3.) Reason by Cascada


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 7, 2008)

The Outsider said:


> uhm you mean Candlemass?



Actually its a solo project by Candlemass's bassist .


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 8, 2008)

juda hoke bhi tu mujh mein kahi baaki hai
palkon mein banke aansu tu chali aati hai
juda hoke bhi................... 

Aadat - Kalyug


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 8, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> juda hoke bhi tu mujh mein kahi baaki hai
> palkon mein banke aansu tu chali aati hai
> juda hoke bhi...................
> 
> Aadat - Kalyug



 Pakistani artists are banned in india - shiv sena.


----------



## Count Dracula (Dec 8, 2008)

Lol.

Maria Maria - Carlos Santana.

Was on #1 for 10 weeks.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Dec 10, 2008)

Forever Yours by Nightwish.


----------



## MenTaLLyMenTaL (Dec 10, 2008)

1) May it be - LOTR1 OST
2) . setting sun - a tPORt keygen music  amazing quality @2kbps
3) Sau Dard - jaan-e-mann


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 11, 2008)

Sweet Child O' Mine by Guns N' Roses

You Shook Me All Night Long by AC/DC

Master of Puppets by Metallica


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 11, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> Sweet Child O' Mine by Guns N' Roses
> 
> You Shook Me All Night Long by AC/DC
> 
> Master of Puppets by Metallica


Back to the classics..eh? 
Now addicted to 
Battery Live with San Francisco Symphony- Metallica


----------



## trublu (Dec 12, 2008)

Nirvana-The man who sold the world.

Stevie Wonder---I just called to say I love you(lol the title track of maine pyaar kiya's been copied from this one).


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 12, 2008)

Waking the demon;scream aim fire - by Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 12, 2008)

heavily addicted to Master of Puppets...


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 12, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> heavily addicted to Master of Puppets...


Listen to MoP (Live with San Francisco Symphony orchestra) by Metallica performed in 1998 I guess......


----------



## Faun (Dec 12, 2008)

*Cold Blood [Theme of Josh]* - Silent Hill Homecoming OST

another fav track from Akira Yamaoka 
*
Old Friend [Theme of Elle]* - Silent Hill Homecoming OST

another fav...lol


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 13, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Listen to MoP (Live with San Francisco Symphony orchestra) by Metallica performed in 1998 I guess......



I have the whole 2hr concert .


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 13, 2008)

Psychosocial said:


> I have the whole 2hr concert .


Lucky you. I'm stuck with mp3s of battery and MoP performed there


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 13, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Lucky you. I'm stuck with mp3s of battery and MoP performed there



You know where to search... BTW, the concert is awesome .


----------



## Faun (Dec 14, 2008)

*Human* - The Killers


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 14, 2008)

(SIC) :- SlipKnot

Master of Puppets :- Metallica

Enter Sandman :- Metallica

Fight Fire With Fire :- Metallica

Ride the Lighting :- Metallica

Seek and Destroy :- Metallica


----------



## skippednote (Dec 14, 2008)

The Unforgiven 
The day that never come's    
King nothing


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 14, 2008)

Keys To Imagination      :-  Yanni
Standing In Motion Live  :- Yanni
For Whom The Bell Tolls  :- Metallica
May C.L.B legacy live on.....


----------



## uchiha_madara (Dec 15, 2008)

hitohira na hanabira by stereopony 

nightwish discography


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2008)

*Goodbye* - Jang Pil Soon


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 16, 2008)

Enter Sandman by Metallica

Dance of a Thousand Knives by Enthroned


----------



## aditya1987 (Dec 17, 2008)

Nickelback - Burn It To The Ground.....

LET'S START HEADBANGING...........

*i39.tinypic.com/ir71ox.jpg


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 17, 2008)

^^^^ seeing ur icon really made me *www.msgking.com/images/emoticons/smileys/smileys119.gif

anyways ........and Paranj...........its gud ur becoming mature in metal..listening to metallica


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 17, 2008)

Addicted to Enter Sandman


----------



## aditya_v (Dec 18, 2008)

i kinda got bored to listening old stuff . So today i Sat in front of PC and tried to find most amazing stuff of 2008. 
The compilation listed below is what i have found amazing till now...

totally addicted to : 
MachineHead - The Blackening (Special Edition) album . Simply amazing Metal.
Kings of Leon - Sex on fire 
beats are too addictive in this one.

The ting Tings - that's not my name
Just grows on you.

Apart from this, honorable mentions are:
Slayer : The noblest Blood
Ozzy Osbourne: Black Rain (Limited Edition)
As I Lay Dying: An Ocean Between Us
Slayer: Christ Illusion
Queens of the Stone Age - Era Vulgaris
Paramore-The Final Riot
Foo Fighters - Echoes Silence
*Amadou & Mariam* - Welcome To Mali ( Weird African stuff... nice music though.. supposed to the topmost album of 08 )

Also, the below albums are supposed to be top albums of 2008.. but i just couldn't develop taste from them ( Since i am is soo Metal / Hard Rock mood today) . But they are amazing in their own rights, and hell lot better than most songs there.
You might like to check them out.
*Constantines* - Kensington Heights
*Fleet Foxes *- Fleet Fo*xes* ( Indie stuff.. totally not in mood to listen to it at all, but still got me hooked! )
*The Hold Steady* - Stay Positive ( nice rhythmic stuff)
*The Bug* - London Zo*o* ( Angry song is amazing , so is the whole album )


----------



## fallin_a (Dec 18, 2008)

mausam and escape frm slumdog millionaire


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 18, 2008)

Conquer All by Behemoth 

heard 10 times in last 40mins .


----------



## Faun (Dec 18, 2008)

*Take Me Home* from After Midnight Project by After Midnight Project

Prey's credit song  Such a nice way to end a game.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Dec 20, 2008)

Sway


----------



## abhinav_myself (Dec 20, 2008)

Addicted to-
Master of Puppets-METALLICA
Nothing else Matters-METALLICA
Fuel-METALLICA
Rockstar-NICKELBACK
Bourevard of Broken Dreams-GREENDAY
Du Hast-RAMMSTEIN


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 20, 2008)

Valley of the Kings by Saxon

Perverting the Nazarene Cult by Aguynguerran

Master of Puppets by Metallica

You Shook Me All Night Long by AC/DC

Sweet Child O' Mine by Guns N' Roses

Hammer Smashed Face by Cannibal Corpse


----------



## aditya1987 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Twist My Sister - MURDERDOLLS*

*Mo***r F****r, I Don't Care - MURDERDOLLS*

*i43.tinypic.com/59uikg.jpg


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 21, 2008)

aditya1987 said:


> *Twist My Sister - MURDERDOLLS*
> 
> *Mo***r F****r, I Don't Care - MURDERDOLLS*
> 
> *i43.tinypic.com/59uikg.jpg



Try out Slit My Wrist by Murderdolls. My favourite Murderdolls song!


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2008)

Good Morning Papa! - Via Gra


----------



## Rahim (Dec 21, 2008)

Not much Bolly-lovers here!!
Muqabala from Hum se Hai Muqabala.


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 21, 2008)

All AC/DC songs....

Raining Blood by Slayer


----------



## Beckhamgal (Dec 23, 2008)

Addicted to
When tomorrow comes-MLTR
Do you know-Enrique


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 23, 2008)

Completely addicted to Acroyali, Keys To Imagination by Yanni


----------



## uchiha_madara (Dec 23, 2008)

cry for the moon & illusive consensus by EPICA


----------



## Ecstasy (Dec 24, 2008)

The new album of Chicane and PVD ofcource.


----------



## Faun (Dec 28, 2008)

*SuperChor* - Oye Lucky, Luckey Oye !

Lol...one of the best wicked tracks in bollywood


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 28, 2008)

kaise mujhe tum mil gayi-Ghajini OST

bande-Khuda ke liye OST

DJ Shaw feat Adrina Thorpe -Back to you.

Led Zeppelin-stairway to heaven AKA song to the satan if played backwards,


----------



## Pathik (Dec 28, 2008)

Kaise mujhe tum mil gayi.. - Ghajini..


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Dec 28, 2008)

Here Without You - by 3 Doors Down


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 28, 2008)

You dont understand me-Roxette

Al songs by Tim Mcgraw


----------



## Vishal Patil (Dec 28, 2008)

Its my life - Bon Jovi


----------



## Psychosocial (Dec 29, 2008)

^

CoB ftw.... \m/

Needled 24/7 ftw \m/

Living Dead Beat ftw \m/


Their guitarist, Alexi Laiho and keyboardist Warman ftw \m/


----------



## jck (Dec 29, 2008)

the dragon lies - hammerfall


----------



## aditya1987 (Dec 29, 2008)

Nirvana - The Man Who Sold The World (Live at MTV Unplugged New York)

*R.I.P Kurt *


----------



## gforce23 (Dec 29, 2008)

Alex Kenji - Adelante (Ahmet Sendil Remix)

Daaaaammmmmnnnn!! What an absolute monster! All elements of house music at their absolute finest! As it isn't out yet and shall be available to the masses for release only next month, this is my vote for song of Jan. '09.


----------



## IITian (Dec 30, 2008)

celine dion - If walls could talk


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 31, 2008)

Emosanal Attyachaar-Dev D OST.

another movie to look forward to.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 1, 2009)

Antichirist Phenomenon by Behemoth

Decade of Therion by Behemoth

L A M by Behemoth

Pan Satyros by Behemoth

\m/

and also Conquer All by Behemoth


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Jan 1, 2009)

Peg Pade Mitran Nu - Avtar Rai


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 1, 2009)

Addicted to Another Brick in The Wall - KoRn. 
(Its "We dont need no education" of Pink Floyd covered by KoRn )


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 1, 2009)

^^I am addicted to the original Another Brick in The Wall (Part II) by Pink Floyd as currently I am learning to play it on the guitar .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 1, 2009)

Kaise Mujhe -Ghajini


----------



## Faun (Jan 1, 2009)

*Something About Us* - Daft Punk


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 1, 2009)

Alter bridge- metalingus & godsmack-lie to me


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jan 2, 2009)

I heard this music but i am not able to find it.

it had its tune like this

tin tin tintin tin
tin tin
tin tin tintin tin

i heard this in one of the discovery channel's programs in background music.


----------



## aditya1987 (Jan 2, 2009)

Slipknot - Disasterpieces Live In London

Watching the whole concert..

When corey was shouting it sounded like - "nocha nocha people make nocha when they are sick"

But when i googled for lyrics i found that it's "noises noises people make noises"

I think i am the only idiot person here.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 2, 2009)

^No. He sounds like this.

In the song, The Heretic Anthem, it sounds like "If you are five five five, then I am sick sick sick" whereas it is "six six six" .


----------



## aditya1987 (Jan 2, 2009)

^^Thanks buddy. Now I am not the only idiot person here.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 2, 2009)

One question.
"Fairies wear Boots" by Balck Sabbath.
Does the lyrics of the song has any inner meaning, am I missing something??

Anyone on it??


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 3, 2009)

Run To The Hills by Iron Maiden

The Number of The Beast by Iron Maiden

Living Dead Beat by Children of Bodom

Needled 24/7 by Children of Bodom

@rhitwick :-

It does has an inner meaning "Doctors arent right always"


----------



## Desmond (Jan 3, 2009)

-Through the Fire and the Flames by Dragonforce from Inhuman Rampage
-Raining Blood by Slayer
-Be Quick or Be Dead by Iron Maiden from Fear of the Dark


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 3, 2009)

Predule to an end and Edward Carnby from Alone in the dark OST.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 3, 2009)

ASOT 383,384,385,yearmix 2008.

Dev D OST.

world,hold on-Bob Sinclar.


----------



## Count Dracula (Jan 4, 2009)

Inconsolable - Backstreet Boys.

Ok man this one's TOO GOOD.Hit my heart.


----------



## sub1zero (Jan 5, 2009)

The Unforgiven 3 - Metallica. I didn't like the song much at first. It's radically different to the first 2. But man, it really grows into you.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jan 5, 2009)

Basshunter-All i ever wanted


----------



## gforce23 (Jan 5, 2009)

Couple of new unreleased tracks that I just got hold of:
Daniel Portman & EDX - Hip (Original Mix): I just uploaded a high def Youtube exclusive. Check it out if you're interested.

Resource - Hymn (Original Mix): Another superb Friday night club banger. Going up on Youtube tomorrow. If you liked Guru Josh Project's Infinity 2008 and Jean Elan's Where's Your Head At, you'll love this as well.


----------



## jax_diu (Jan 5, 2009)

keise mujhe tum mil gayi.....ghajini....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 6, 2009)

Poets of the Fall - Carnival of Rust
Jason "Shyboy" Arnold of Hyonogaja - Shall Never Surrender (DMC 4 OST)
Linkin Park - Numb (Rock-am-Ring edit)
Linking Park - Breaking the Habit (Rock-am-Ring edit)


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 6, 2009)

Kaise Mujhe (Instrumental) Ghajini


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2009)

*Alive Out of Habit* - FATA


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 6, 2009)

Sweet Child O' Mine by Guns N' Roses

Ride The Lightning by Metallica

Seek and Destroy by Metallica

Prowler by Iron Maiden

Run to The Hills by Iron Maiden

Conquer All by Behemoth


----------



## aditya1987 (Jan 6, 2009)

^^Back to the classics 

I am currently addicted to :-

November Rain - Guns N' Roses (The Greatest Song of All Time)


----------



## R2K (Jan 7, 2009)

pussycat dolls----when i grow up............this song just rocks


----------



## gforce23 (Jan 7, 2009)

R2K said:


> pussycat dolls----when i grow up............this song just rocks


Check out the Ralphi Rosario Mix of the same song if you want something that gets you grooving.

Back to classics for the rest of this week with three of my all time favorites:
Boom Jinx - Come Play Perfect
Above and Beyond - Oceanic (Original Mix)
Solarstone - 4Ever (Original Mix)


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 7, 2009)

Psychopathy Red by Slayer

Enter Annihilation by Descending

and also 

Octane Warrior by Tankard

^skull crushing thrash metal \m/


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 7, 2009)

Guzarish instrumental


----------



## chicha (Jan 8, 2009)

lamb of god - one gun. i love the last 1 min or so. the music gets really nice.
I have a 6.1 speakers, and i am a pink floyd, metal fan what songs can give me a good output for my speakers.


----------



## serendipiti (Jan 8, 2009)

Kaise mujhe tum from ghajini....


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 8, 2009)

stairway to heaven-Led Zeppelin.

amazing song!


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 8, 2009)

"Tera immotional atyachaar-Rock version"-Dev.D
Recommended to Psychosocial.
Post ur comment too on being it a "ROCK"


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 8, 2009)

^I will have to download it. I will see what I can do. I dont think Bollywood has any real rock music other than Rock On (which was a good effort IMO).


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 8, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> ^I will have to download it. I will see what I can do. I dont think Bollywood has any real rock music other than Rock On (which was a good effort IMO).


Allright, I guess u r not expecting SlipKnot out of it. Just listen and comment.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Jan 9, 2009)

Close to you - Pachanga


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 9, 2009)

Call of Ktulu : Metallica
Awesome instrumental


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 9, 2009)

^Sure 


Decade of Therion by Behemoth
Pan Satyros by Behemoth
Fuel for Hatred by Satyricon
Living Dead Beat by Children of Bodom
Hate Me! by Children of Bodom
Summer of 69 by Bryan Adams
(SIC) by Slipknot
Sweet Child O' Mine by Guns N' Roses


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 9, 2009)

This film will be worth seeing : DEV D the modern Devdas (Abhay Deol) ...
with firang hot heroine 

and such comedy song : 
(by Patna k Elvis Presleys )

Tauba tera jalwa..Tauba tera pyaar..tera emosional atyachaaar.....

What an amazing Brass Band used !

(Rhitwick its emosional not immotional)


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 9, 2009)

esumitkumar said:


> This film will be worth seeing : DEV D the modern Devdas (Abhay Deol) ...
> with firang hot heroine
> 
> and such comedy song :
> ...


Same thinking here too man.
This Dev.D movie looks promising. It won't be runaway hit, but would sure get critical acclaim. 
Anurag Kashyap is a promising director...always venturing in some totally different genre. His treatment to a story is totally hatke.
Black Friday
No Smoking
now, Dev.D

And "emosional", ya that would be the exact spelling for the pronunciation used in the song

Did u listen the Rock version of it? Comment on it being rock...


----------



## Faun (Jan 9, 2009)

*Pehla Nesha* - Jo Jeeta Wohi Sikandar


----------



## Rahim (Jan 9, 2009)

Hum Hai is Pal Yahaan...from Kisna.


----------



## slugger (Jan 10, 2009)

lotsa Emosanal Atyachaar fans here

+1 

Me likes Brass band versun best


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 10, 2009)

Khwab deke Joote Moote
from Bollywood movie Race!


----------



## R2K (Jan 11, 2009)

Ye Tumhari Meri Baatein - rockon.............wow.........this song is just toooo cooooooool



esumitkumar said:


> This film will be worth seeing : DEV D the modern Devdas (Abhay Deol) ...
> *with firang hot heroine*
> 
> and such comedy song :
> ...




u sure about that????


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2009)

*Main Hoon Don* - Shaan



esumitkumar said:


> This film will be worth seeing : DEV D the modern Devdas (Abhay Deol) ...
> with firang hot heroine
> 
> and such comedy song :
> ...


Sure a good watch, Abhay Deol is amazing actor


----------



## mahesh (Jan 13, 2009)

Zara sa dil mein de jagaa tuuuu   ...... from Jannath (by KK)


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 13, 2009)

R2K said:


> Ye Tumhari Meri Baatein - rockon.............wow.........this song is just toooo cooooooool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yes that heroine is Koeli Kochlin..... damn hot 
picture is based on DPS MMS scandal


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 13, 2009)

esumitkumar said:


> picture is based on DPS MMS scandal


Are, picture is not based on DPS MMS scandal, d MMS scandal is the background for the character of modern-day Chnadramukhi.


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2009)

^^dont you guys think that DPS MMS scandal is too old now.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 13, 2009)

Sixpunder by Children of Bodom
Living Dead Beat by Children of Bodom
Summer of '69 by Bryan Adams
Hotel California by Eagles


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 13, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> Summer of '69 by Bryan Adams
> Hotel California by Eagles


Now, now...u r LISTENING to music.
Keep it up.

May I recommend u Santana?


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 13, 2009)

^^usey college live show main perform karna hai..to fir usey sun naa hee padega ..Welcome to Hotel California


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 13, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Now, now...u r LISTENING to music.
> Keep it up.
> 
> May I recommend u Santana?



As esumitkumar said, I gotta play them at some gig so gotta listen to them. Hotel California is nice with a good solo but Summer of '69 has emo lyrics  Plus no good solo. Cant headbang too.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 13, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> As esumitkumar said, I gotta play them at some gig so gotta listen to them. Hotel California is nice with a good solo but Summer of '69 has emo lyrics  Plus no good solo. Cant headbang too.


Why do u need to Headbang for every song u listen?*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/27large.png


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 13, 2009)

^^ cuz he is 
P 
A 
R
A
N 
J ..


headbang kare khade khade
Bodom soche pade pade
Rajkot ki galiyon ka kiddo
ipod hai sir nu  

PARANJ ..naam hai Paranj...naaam hai Paranj...

  

(on the lines of S I D H U ...naam hai SIDHU..gr8 song frm Chandni Chowk to China)


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 13, 2009)

esumitkumar said:


> ^^ cuz he is
> P
> A
> R
> ...



lol



rhitwick said:


> Why do u need to Headbang for every song u listen?*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/27large.png



Just listing one of -ve points and

\me loves Hammer Smashed Face \m/


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 13, 2009)

Aerosmith-crazy


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 13, 2009)

Sweet Child O' Mine

\m/ Slash dada \m/


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 13, 2009)

Xzibit's Black & Brown


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 13, 2009)

Stairway to Heaven by Led Zeppelin...addicted of it since 5 years...
Smoke on the water by Deep Purple,  Losing my Religion by REM and Why georgia by John Meyer Currently

Friends please listen and comment on my first song (used my own guitar, dance ejay 5 and Sound Forge 9)
*rapidshare.com/files/128849730/Sachin_-_In_My_Dreams.mp3


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 13, 2009)

Deep Purple's Highway Star & Smoke On The Water


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 13, 2009)

maheshr said:


> Zara sa dil mein de jagaa tuuuu   ...... from Jannath (by KK)



zara si zara si jagah bol ke emraan hashmi bed pe pahuch jaata hai


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 13, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Deep Purple's *Highway Star* & Smoke On The Water



*Highway Star: AWESOME*,*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/23.png I was just going to recommend it to Psycho.
Dude listen it, u'll know what guitar can do (and Santana too)


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 13, 2009)

Highway star is too good.....
Also try Freebird by Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 13, 2009)

^Freebird is good.


----------



## Davidboon (Jan 13, 2009)

*Into The Night* By Chad Kroeger and Santana


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 13, 2009)

Sunday Bloody Sunday by U2


----------



## R2K (Jan 13, 2009)

esumitkumar said:


> Yes that heroine is Koeli Kochlin..... damn hot
> picture is based on DPS MMS scandal




really......????.......and what is that DPS MMS scandal.....sorry i am from kerela most of the time we are not aware of these kinda scandals......u know


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 13, 2009)

Not much big .....they just dropped the egg while making omlette


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 13, 2009)

R2K said:


> really......????.......and what is that DPS MMS scandal.....sorry i am from kerela most of the time we are not aware of these kinda scandals......u know


BJ


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jan 14, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> BJ



Nope its BJP P stands for Party.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 14, 2009)

Now addicted to Fade to Black :- Metallica


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 14, 2009)

Hysteria by Def Leppard


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 14, 2009)

Anyone knows Xzibit??? . I dont think so . Anyone listens to Rap songs?!?! Lyrics are not suited for some people!!


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 14, 2009)

hehe....actually most of the people related to technology tend towards rock  ...lol


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 14, 2009)

^^righty right bruder


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 14, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Anyone knows Xzibit??? . I dont think so . Anyone listens to Rap songs?!?! Lyrics are not suited for some people!!



Rap lyrics do have a meaning ? I did not know that!


----------



## red_devil (Jan 14, 2009)

Viva la Vida - COLDPLAY 

addicted to it for a long time now 

btw did listen to Emosonal Atyachar ...didn't get addicted to it yet


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 14, 2009)

n6300 said:


> btw did listen to Emosonal Atyachar ...didn't get addicted to it yet


Rock version??
None is commenting on being Rock.

B/W I've started liking most of the songs from Dev.D
Namely:-
Dunia
Nayan tarse
Pardesi
Saali khushi
*Paayaliya*


----------



## Mangal Pandey (Jan 14, 2009)

Jai Ho


----------



## R2K (Jan 14, 2009)

almost all songs from rock on is cool


----------



## Faun (Jan 14, 2009)

Don't Push Me - Sweetbox


----------



## R2K (Jan 15, 2009)

^^

lol........u got a cool avatar there


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 15, 2009)

R2K said:


> ^^
> 
> lol........u got a cool avatar there


Now I remember, its similar to Hancock...*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/25.png


----------



## Anorion (Jan 15, 2009)

emosanal atiyachaar is great.. especially the rock version
listen carefully to what he says after... why why why did you ditch me


----------



## red_devil (Jan 15, 2009)

^ i kinda liked the brass band version more than the rock one...


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 15, 2009)

Dance of Death and Hallowed Be Thy Name by Iron Maiden


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 15, 2009)

@Psychosocial
HeHe . They don't have any meanings!! Some songs do have meanings!!


----------



## VINSTAR (Jan 15, 2009)

addicted to songs on tamil movie
*VAARANAM AAYIRAM* by harris jayaraj


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 15, 2009)

Bodom Beach Terror by Children of Bodom

Sixpounder by Children of Bodom

Choking on Bile by Devourment


----------



## Davidboon (Jan 15, 2009)

*If Today Was Your Last Day* By NICKELBACK


----------



## vasanth.kingofthehill (Jan 15, 2009)

Tuesdays gone Metallica.Can you guys suggest me some other tracks similar


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 15, 2009)

^All Metallica songs 

Anyways  me addicted to 

Guzarish from the movie Ghajini 

and He's A Pirate from The Pirates of The Carribbean movie OST

also Summer of 69 by Bryan Adams


----------



## maxmk (Jan 15, 2009)

I am addicted to socha hai from the movie Rock On!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 15, 2009)

Marjaani from Billu barber


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 16, 2009)

*"Everybody's Got a Lil' Fonz n' em"* by _'A Static Lullaby'_...


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jan 16, 2009)

Maahi by Toshi from movie Raaz: The Mystery Continues. 

The iz teh best song of da Month.

Also listening - Brasshunter - I Miss You!


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 16, 2009)

With or Wihout You by U2
All of My Love by LEd Zeppelin


----------



## gforce23 (Jan 16, 2009)

Another track that was released in the wild a couple of days ago:

Audible - White Mouse (Original Mix)


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2009)

Show Me How To Live - Audioslave


----------



## Devrath_ND (Jan 16, 2009)

dreams on fire form slumdog millionaire


----------



## swordfish (Jan 16, 2009)

madagaskar from GNR... superbly sung


----------



## Faun (Jan 17, 2009)

*Getting Away With Murder* - Papa Roach


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 17, 2009)

Hammer Smashed Face by Cannibal Corpse

the lyrics of this song are simply beautiful 

here, have read through them :-

There's something inside me
It's, it's coming out
I feel like killing you
Let loose the anger, held back too long
My blood runs cold

Through my anatomy, dwells another being
Rooted in my cortex, a servant to its bidding

Brutality now becomes my appetite
Violence is now a way of life
The sledge my tool to torture
As it pounds down on your forehead

Eyes bulging from their sockets
With every swing of my mallet
I smash your ****ing head in, until brains seep in
through the cracks, blood does leak
distorted beauty, catastrophe
Steaming slop, splattered all over me

Lifeless body, slouching dead lecherous abcess, where you once had a head


Avoiding the prophecy of my new found lust
You will never live again, soon your life will end
I'll see you die at my feet, eternally I smash your face
facial bones collapse as I crack your skull in half

Crushing, cranial, contents

Draining the snot, I rip out the eyes
Squeezing them in my hands nerves are incised
Peeling the flesh off the bottom of my weapon
Involuntarily pulpifying facial regions

Suffer, and then you die

Torture, pulverized

At one with my sixth sense, I feel free
To kill as I please, no one can stop me

Created to kill, the carnage continues
Violently reshaping human facial tissue

Brutality becomes my appetite
Violence is now a way of life
The sledge my tool to torture
As it pounds down on your forehead 


I am in love with this song


----------



## Rahim (Jan 17, 2009)

Man Bawra....from.... Aasma, superb vocals from Raahat Fateh Ali Khan.


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 17, 2009)

aaaj fatte chak lein de .....Kailash Kher Rocks !!!!!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 17, 2009)

Anyone heard about the band called Repulsion ? Their album called Horrified is a grind/death metal masterpiece. Do check it out if you have interest in those genres .


----------



## garfield_56 (Jan 17, 2009)

behind blue eyes - limp bizkit

i rediscovered it lately..and its back on my playlist!!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 18, 2009)

Imagine - Junkyard Groove

Indian band from chennai... amazin stuff.


----------



## aditya1987 (Jan 18, 2009)

Robert Miles - One & One
Robert Miles - Fable
Robert Miles - Children


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 19, 2009)

Chalte Chalte Remix - Bally Sagoo
nice remix


----------



## gforce23 (Jan 19, 2009)

Mike Koglin - Find Me (Dub Mix) : Now that's what I call a real club banger!
Ilya Soloviev - Lover Summer (Orjan Nilsen Remix)
Kolombo - I'm On Your Side (Nikitin & Semikashev Remix)
Duderstadt - Broken (Nitrous Oxide Remix)


----------



## pirates1323 (Jan 19, 2009)

Dream Theater - Hollow Years


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 19, 2009)

try Acid Rain by Liquid Tension Experiment 2


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 19, 2009)

Roots Bloody Roots by Sepultura 

Hammer Smashed Face by Cannibal Corpse

The Number of the Beast by Iron Maiden

You Shook Me All Night Long by AC/DC


----------



## utsav (Jan 19, 2009)

Akon -clap again


----------



## riser3 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi this is my first post 

and I like the song jai ho from slumdog millionaire


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 21, 2009)

Coldplay- Viva la Vida


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 21, 2009)

Smoke on the Water......lol, everybody knows that


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 21, 2009)

Ride the Lightning by Metallica


----------



## Rahim (Jan 21, 2009)

Jane Woh Kaise Log The from the movie Pyaasa


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 21, 2009)

Ae Ajnabi from Dil Se.


----------



## Rahim (Jan 21, 2009)

Hum Hain Is Pal Yahaan from Kisna.


----------



## aditya1987 (Jan 21, 2009)

Scream Aim Fire - Bullet For My Valentine.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Jan 23, 2009)

downbound train----big boss  
EPICA
Dimmu borgir


----------



## Ecstasy (Jan 23, 2009)

Nickelback-rockstar.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 24, 2009)

*Lisa Miskovsky* - *Still Alive (Junkie XL mix)*


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 24, 2009)

every song from Cannibal Corpse's new album 'Evisceration Plague'. Awesome album IMO. Do try it out .

\Corpsegrinder/
\Alex Webster/
\Cannibal Corpse/

And also addicted to many Iron Maiden songs like Number of the Beast, Run To The Hills, Hallowed Be Thy Name, The Trooper, 2 Minutes To Midnight and Fear of The Dark.


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 24, 2009)

^Try dance of death by Iron Maiden
Up the irons!!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 24, 2009)

Dance of Death is most prolly one of the weakest Maiden song and one of the sh1ttest Maiden album.

\Powerslave/
\The Number of the Beast/
\Seventh Son of a Seventh Son/
\Somewhere in Time/
\Killers/


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 24, 2009)

ohh great....probably u r more towards death metal.....Dance of Death, Dream of Mirrors, Hallowed be Thy Name are most underrated songs of Iron Maiden.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 25, 2009)

I have heard Dance of Death... not too good.

\Hallowed Be Thy Name/... amazing song!

And if you like Iron Maiden, checkout Judas Priest... their album 'Painkiller' will be a nice starter. Sad Wings of Destiny and Stained Class are also mind blowing albums by Judas Priest.


----------



## ionicsachin (Jan 25, 2009)

Maybe u dint like it, but its a good song, just like other two i mentioned


----------



## Anorion (Jan 25, 2009)

The Dreamside – Slay Your Dragons


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 25, 2009)

addicted to Pink Floyd's The Wall (the whole album).


----------



## aditya1987 (Jan 26, 2009)

Currently addicted to :-

Slipknot - Psychosocial ^^


----------



## Nuxer (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey vetri Vela from Padikathavan.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 26, 2009)

woh shaam kuch ajeeb thi (haseen lamhe - remix )


----------



## krates (Jan 26, 2009)

Day dreaming akon ft snoop dogg and t.i awesome song
and silver and gold sways ft akon


----------



## Ei8t (Jan 26, 2009)

"Dark Side of the Moon" album by Pink Floyd.... best album ever!!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 27, 2009)

Apni aankhon ke samundar mein utar jaane de Tera mujrim hoon mujhe doob ke mar jaane de ... - Jagjit singh ( Ghazal)


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 27, 2009)

Ei8t said:


> "Dark Side of the Moon" album by Pink Floyd.... best album ever!!



+infinity \Pink Floyd/

Well currently addicted to the whole album 'Hell Awaits' by Slayer and ofcourse Pink Floyd songs. Also developing a strong liking towards Opeth songs... especially the album 'My Arms, Your Hearse' and the latest album 'Watershed'. \progressive metal/


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jan 27, 2009)

Diary of Jane- Breaking Benjamin


----------



## uchiha_madara (Jan 27, 2009)

How it Ends----------DeVotchKa
Snuff-----------------Slipknot


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 28, 2009)

addicted to Dream Theater songs... amazing band \m/

also addicted to Pink Floyd songs and Severed Savior's 'Brutality is Law' album .


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 28, 2009)

Addicted to Yanni (Live At Acropolis and The Concert Event!)


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jan 29, 2009)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Diary of Jane- Breaking Benjamin


One of my Fav songs... Love this band...

Lolli Lolli (Pop That Body) ---- Three 6 Mafia Featuring Project Pat, Young D & Superpower

Cyclone ------ Baby Bash Featuring T-Pain


----------



## Count Dracula (Jan 29, 2009)

I can't wait , Dont matter and Lonely all three by Akon,favourite being I can't wait.AKON ROCKS XD.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 29, 2009)

I am starting to like Symphony X a lot. Their album 'The Divine Wings of Tragedy' is one of the best prog. metal album I have heard .

And yes, The Diary of Jane is quite a catchy song and is also easy to play on a guitar so you can play and sing along .


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 30, 2009)

^^listen to Static X's dirthouse Paranj


----------



## Psychosocial (Jan 30, 2009)

^Ok, I will check it out.. thanks for the recco.

Right now liking Choup Sey! and Toxicity by System of A Down. In fact the whole album 'Toxicity' is good .


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 31, 2009)

Chamakte Chaand Ko Toota Hua - Awaargi


----------



## uchiha_madara (Feb 1, 2009)

Sirenia ~ discography


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 1, 2009)

The album Innergy by Forgotten Suns


----------



## karmanya (Feb 2, 2009)

Screaming Surrender by Rubylux(The song from the heroes add on star world)


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 2, 2009)

Rockstar11 said:


> Chamakte Chaand Ko Toota Hua - Awaargi


Good..Most amazing song by Ghulam Ali  ..I LOVE IT...listen to beauty of each lyrics


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 2, 2009)

*Slipknot-Psychosocial*


----------



## gforce23 (Feb 2, 2009)

Dash Berlin - Man On The Run (Andy Duguid Remix)  - the best trance song this year
Roger Shah Pres. Savannah - Body Lotion (Jorn van Deynhoven Remix)

OMG! I have died and gone to heaven!! *www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/love/love0001.gif


----------



## infy (Feb 2, 2009)

jai ho...


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 2, 2009)

lol I left listening to Slipknot and so many more fans emerged .

Anyways, addicted to Metallica's Ride The Lightening and Dream Theater's Pull Me Under


----------



## Count Dracula (Feb 4, 2009)

Leave Out All The Rest - Linkin Park.

Linkin Park's best according to me.A must listen.


----------



## Faun (Feb 4, 2009)

^^I'm listening to 
Holy Cow Chewing Gum Theory - Linkin Park

One of the best song by Linkin Park according to me. A must listen.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Feb 4, 2009)

Theater of tragedy ~ discography


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 4, 2009)

T159 said:


> Holy Cow Chewing Gum Theory - Linkin Park
> 
> One of the best song by Linkin Park according to me. A must listen.


Which album?


----------



## ionicsachin (Feb 4, 2009)

Layla by Eric Clapton
Stairway to Heaven live cover by Dave Matthews Band


----------



## vasanth.kingofthehill (Feb 6, 2009)

All i want is you-Barry louis polar Juno soundtrack


----------



## Rahim (Feb 7, 2009)

Genda Phool from Delhi 6, a corky number


----------



## R2K (Feb 8, 2009)

sway----bic runga.....lovely song........played as background sound in american pie...lol


----------



## eggman (Feb 8, 2009)

vasanth.kingofthehill said:


> All i want is you-Barry louis polar Juno soundtrack


it's so damn catchy
 i like it so much


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 8, 2009)

Pan Satyros, Ceremony of Shiva and Christian to the Lions by Behemoth

Armageddon Death Squad by Impaled Nazarene


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 8, 2009)

har jagah mein tu samaya hai (mithoon 2009)
mithoon rocks *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42a.gif


----------



## ionicsachin (Feb 8, 2009)

I know You are Here by Steve Vai


----------



## Rahim (Feb 8, 2009)

Rehna Tu from Delhi 6


----------



## Chirag (Feb 8, 2009)

Ek ajnabee haseena se.. Kishor Kumar

too good !!!!


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Feb 9, 2009)

Fortunate Son- Creedence


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 9, 2009)

The Unforgiven and Nothing Else Matters by Metallica

Exodus's full album 'Bonded by Blood'


----------



## uchiha_madara (Feb 9, 2009)

Nothing by Norther


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 9, 2009)

^Checkout 'Mirror of Madness'


----------



## deepak_wr (Feb 9, 2009)

LOST- coldplay..
the rythm is too addictive...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 10, 2009)

*g.imagehost.org/0114/7397.jpg
Thanda Thanda Paani - Baba Sehgal


----------



## Faun (Feb 10, 2009)

(Don't Fear) The Reaper


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Feb 10, 2009)

^^^ A great song by Blue Oyster Cult but has been tagged as a "Gay" song. Nevertheless a good song.


----------



## skippednote (Feb 10, 2009)

Get on your boots-U2


----------



## Faun (Feb 12, 2009)

*Getting Away With Murder* - Papa Roach


----------



## Faun (Feb 13, 2009)

Hai Poora Ka Poora Mindfcuk Yaar
Tera Emosional Atyachaar


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 13, 2009)

The whole Pain of Salvation discography... epic music .


----------



## VD17 (Feb 14, 2009)

Lostprophets - The Fake Sound of Progress


----------



## gau_pppu (Feb 15, 2009)

Califonication and Snow(hey oh) by RHCP

Carnival of rust by poets of the fall


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 15, 2009)

Porcupine Tree's album 'Signify'.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 16, 2009)

Phir Se  - Abbey
lovely song


----------



## lywyre (Feb 16, 2009)

Aap jaisa ki kmere zindagi mein aaye
Tho baat ban jaaye - Qurbani


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 16, 2009)

The whole Children of Bodom discography.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Feb 17, 2009)

I am addicted to Rock on and Ek Hasina thi(Himesh)


----------



## aditya1987 (Feb 17, 2009)

Critical Acclaim - Avenged Sevenfold (A7X)


----------



## IITian (Feb 17, 2009)

addicted to
paradise city - GnR
because of burnout paradise..


----------



## Faun (Feb 17, 2009)

*Get off (Eat a dick)* - Kittie


----------



## Rahim (Feb 17, 2009)

^
Currently addicted to:
Aaj Sanam Mohe Ang Lagalo, Janam Safal Ho Jaye from the movie Pyasa.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 20, 2009)

hey guys can you tell me any good websites that reviews *Rock* albums- specially punk,alternative & hard rock...not metal(in any form)...i particularly listen to disturbed, system of a down, seether, staind etc..you get my point. 
                                                                                 thanx in advance.


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 21, 2009)

^Try out AC/DC's Back In Black, Let There Be Rock, Black Ice and Highway to Hell albums.

Also checkout Guns N' Roses' Greatest Hits album.


*Me addicted to Viva La Vida and 42 by Coldplay from their new album 'Viva La Vida'.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 21, 2009)

You got me rockin n reelin - Billu


----------



## uchiha_madara (Feb 21, 2009)

Ministry of Sound Anthems 1991-2008


----------



## manishjha18 (Feb 21, 2009)

If There Is Something ---- Roxy Music


----------



## Faun (Feb 21, 2009)

Show me how to live


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Feb 22, 2009)

Between The Buried and Me - Selkies:the endless obsession & Alaska
 both from the album Alaska


----------



## lywyre (Feb 27, 2009)

E Mere Hum Safar (QSQT)


----------



## Faun (Feb 27, 2009)

*Mad World* - Donnie Darko OST


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Feb 27, 2009)

HIM- Passion's Killing Floor


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 27, 2009)

Goodbye horses by Q Lazzarus & Mama by Genesis. Both are from GTA 4 Liberty rock radio.


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 27, 2009)

Surfing With The Alien (the whole album) by Joe 'Satch' Satriani.

He's an extra-ordinary guitarist .


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 27, 2009)

sekhar_xxx said:


> Goodbye horses by Q Lazzarus & Mama by Genesis. Both are from GTA 4 Liberty rock radio.


Try Don Omar - Salio El Sol. It's peppy Spanish track from GTA IV radio as well. This is the reason why I used to be on the San Juan sounds all the time. 

EDIT: Almost forgot try Voltio feat. Jowell & Randy - Pónmela. That one too was pretty funny track.


----------



## rosemolr (Feb 27, 2009)

viva la vida,Oru kal( by yuvan),Jai ho


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 27, 2009)

OMG! Did anyone check out the intro theme for Deus Ex Invisible Wars? It's 'effin amazing.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Try Don Omar - Salio El Sol. It's peppy Spanish track from GTA IV radio as well. This is the reason why I used to be on the San Juan sounds all the time.
> 
> EDIT: Almost forgot try Voltio feat. Jowell & Randy - Pónmela. That one too was pretty funny track.



i listened to san juan sounds pretty late but yeah the tracks are real funky..i also liked vladivostok.


----------



## utsav (Feb 27, 2009)

When Im Thinking Of You -Francesco Diaz and Young Rebels


----------



## Ei8t (Feb 28, 2009)

Paradise City n November Rain.......Guns n Roses

Another brick on the Wall......Pink Floyd


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Feb 28, 2009)

Gainda phool-Dehli 6


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 28, 2009)

listening to GTA 4 soundtrack


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 1, 2009)

English:
Born Too Slow - Crystal Method [Love 'em]
It's My Life - Bon Jovi [All time favourite]
Get Your Walk On & Thank You - Xzibit [Love 'im]
Hindi:
Rock On!! - Farhan Akthar []
Aao Milo Chalo - Shaan


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 1, 2009)

nvidiageek said:


> Born Too Slow - Crystal Method [Love 'em]



that song was in nfs underground.

man am addicted to gta 4...first the game, now the soundtrack..they are ringing in my hand.


----------



## techno_funky (Mar 1, 2009)

sekhar_xxx said:


> hey guys can you tell me any good websites that reviews *Rock* albums- specially punk,alternative & hard rock...not metal(in any form)...i particularly listen to disturbed, system of a down, seether, staind etc..you get my point.
> thanx in advance.



*www.allmusic.com/
*www.artistdirect.com/


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 1, 2009)

techno_funky said:


> *www.allmusic.com/
> *www.artistdirect.com/



thanx..

notable tracks of GTA 4- the pistolas- 
*artist                    song* *station*
-take it with a kiss(radio Broker)
-genesis-mama(liberty rock radio)
-q.lazzarus-goodbye horses(liberty rock radio)
-the smashing pumpkins-1979(liberty rock radio)
-Angel y Khriz - Ven Bailalo(San Juan Sounds)
-Don Omar - Salio El Sol(San Juan Sounds)
-Voltio feat. Jowell & Randy - Pónmela(San Juan Sounds)
-Black Sabbath-heaven & hell(liberty rock radio)
-Whitey - Wrap it Up(Radio Broker)


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 1, 2009)

RHCP-Stadium Arcadium,
Bullet For My Valentine-Tears Don't Fall


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 1, 2009)

Your Gaulish War - Eluveitie 
Great folk metal band I must say


----------



## prabhu.wali (Mar 4, 2009)

i am hooked with hoobstank and the rasmus


----------



## manishjha18 (Mar 6, 2009)

My Apocalypse---Escape The Fate


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 6, 2009)

Inis Mona - Eluveitie


----------



## constantine (Mar 6, 2009)

apocalyiptica - Quutamo ( been  hooked for more than an year now)

Does it offend you ! yeah - We are rockstars

The answer lies within - dream theatre 

system of a down - prison song,bounce,BYOB etc 

eminem - bin laden diss,cracking a bottle


----------



## madhusoodan (Mar 10, 2009)

I still haven't come out of "Hole-hole" and "thuj mein rab dikhtha hai" from Rab ne bana di jodi!!!


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 12, 2009)

Guano Apes- Open Your Eyes


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 12, 2009)

Wind of Change by Scorpions


----------



## red_devil (Mar 12, 2009)

Carnival of Rust --- by Poets of the Fall

[someone suggested this song here]


----------



## panacea_amc (Mar 12, 2009)

rara avis -yestrday!


----------



## manishjha18 (Mar 12, 2009)

scars of life-----Dying Here,Bullet With Your Name,Pool of Fears
Agnostic Front---Gotta Go,For My Family,Crucified,Victim in Pain
heaven shall burn-Endzeit,Black Tears,Like A Thousand Suns,Forlorn skies
trapt-Bleed Like Me
cold-when angels fly away
Atomship--Time for People ,Pencil Fight
Feff--Sold Me,I'll Tell You
Dope--Die MF Die,*****,Debonaire,always
Forty Foot Echo--Brand New Day,Drift
Celtic Frost-A Dying God Coming Into Human Flesh,Ground


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 12, 2009)

Fightstar - Hazy Eyes
Finch - Letters To You (Acoustic)
A Thorn For Every Heart - February


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2009)

*Stand Up* - The Prodigy


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 15, 2009)

I am addicted to

Jaiho - Slumdog Millionaire
Desi Girl  - Dostana


----------



## tkin (Mar 15, 2009)

Addicted to;
Out of the dark - Falco
Return to Innoscence - Enigma
The day before you came - ABBA
In the army now - Status Quo
Ordinary world - Duran Duran

-just got a great collection of songs from my friend.


----------



## girish.g (Mar 15, 2009)

heaven shall burn-iconoclast all songs in this album are awesome


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 15, 2009)

Tanhaai Mein Basi Hai Zindagi..........  - Lucy Ali


----------



## IITian (Mar 16, 2009)

Handlebars - Flobots


----------



## Beckhamgal (Mar 16, 2009)

Love Story by Taylor swift.


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 16, 2009)

Highway to Hell and mostly all AC/DC songs...


----------



## uchiha_madara (Mar 16, 2009)

Decode by paramore
no line on the horizon by u2
all hope is gone by slipknot


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 17, 2009)

Kuch Is Tarah (Euro Mix) - Atif


----------



## uchiha_madara (Mar 20, 2009)

jagjit singh discography


----------



## expertno.1 (Mar 22, 2009)

Ultrahighly recommended ,

headstrong - trapt (!)

rock you like a hurricane - scorpions

what have you done - within temptation

JUNO - FUNERAL FOR A FRIEND (awesome)

roses for the dead - funeral for a friend

walls - emery

this one for sure
ZOMBIE - THE CRANBERRIES 

breathing - yellowcard

fear of the dark - iron maiden

cassie - flyleaf

These all are must listen by me
its not possible for you to not lile it .








0


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 22, 2009)

^jagjit singh disco want it myself.i'm all respect for his music.classic stuff.

not addicted but currently loving Heaven Shall Burn's Endzeit


----------



## uchiha_madara (Mar 22, 2009)

kishore da ,mohd rafi etc (old is gold) misc collection
nile discography


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 22, 2009)

Remix 50 Glorious Years album and Taare Gin Gin Baalad mix by DJ A^V^Z.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 22, 2009)

Pardesi from Dev D


----------



## x3060 (Mar 22, 2009)

"Thaazhvaram" from -jackpot (malayalam)


----------



## expertno.1 (Mar 23, 2009)

hmm, living in india , still i dont listen hindi ones  , they all have the same topic of song LOVE , bored ............

english songs are bit motivative than hindi ones.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Mar 23, 2009)

^if u mean bollywood music then u r right.but india is not known for its pop music and i assume u are not interested in listening to the classical indian music.


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 23, 2009)

Pichle Saat Dino Mein from Rock On!!

Girls, girls, girls by Motley Crue

Smoke on Water by Deep Purple
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Pichle Saat Dino Mein from Rock On!!

Girls, girls, girls by Motley Crue

Smoke on Water by Deep Purple


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 23, 2009)

Closure by Ikuinen Kaamos


----------



## Rahim (Mar 23, 2009)

Aaj Sanam Mohe Ang Lagalo ,Janam Safal Ho Jaye  from Pyaasa


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 24, 2009)

Tera kangna ni saanu kare ishare. The ultimate Punjabi hip-hop.


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 24, 2009)

From the past comes the storm by Sepultura.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Mar 24, 2009)

Megadeth Warchest 4 CD collection


----------



## ionicsachin (Mar 24, 2009)

Chuck Berry - Johny B. Goode  
Steve Vai - For the Love of God


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 24, 2009)

Haafiz Khuda - 8x10 Tasveer


----------



## tkin (Mar 28, 2009)

I need all you Hindiphile's help to find a song(music video), I don't remember much about it except;

1.The song was ANIMATED, like bindu re bindu.
2.It was classical, like those raga staffs.
3.It wasn't a movie song.
4.The story was something about a girl's life, like growing up, not sure though but there was this girl.
5.It was shown in MTV and channel V a long long time ago.
6.Also I think there was no religious stuff, like gods and blah blah.

-----------------------I know its a silly questen but I tried googling a lot, a little help is needed.


----------



## R2K (Apr 10, 2009)

scars on broadway-they say..............i started loving rock music now......


----------



## Rahim (Apr 10, 2009)

Ching-a-Ling - Missie Elliot - Step Up 2: The Streets


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 10, 2009)

tkin said:


> I need all you Hindiphile's help to find a song(music video), I don't remember much about it except;
> 
> 1.The song was ANIMATED, like bindu re bindu.
> 2.It was classical, like those raga staffs.
> ...



Ye Zameen Gaa Rahi Hai?? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/105.gif
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgVLpYhkEt...AA1F3FB&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=113


----------



## GeeOne (Apr 10, 2009)

Genda Phool, from Delhi -6


----------



## Hustlerr (Apr 10, 2009)

No One By Alicia Keys !


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 10, 2009)

Thats All- GENESIS


----------



## IITian (Apr 10, 2009)

Perfect - Simple Plan(album: No pads, No helmets, Just balls)


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 10, 2009)

Love Story - Taylor Swift
&
I'm Yours - Jason Mraz


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 10, 2009)

* Sufi tere pyaar me *from Jai Veeru sung by Atif Aslam
And *Tenu Le* of the same film.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Apr 10, 2009)

yeh lal rang kab mujhe choregga


----------



## cooldudie3 (Apr 11, 2009)

" When the sun shines we'll shine together, told you I'll be here forever, said I'll always be you're friend, took an oath, Ima stick it out to the end... Now it's raining more than ever, know that we still have each other, you can stand under my Umbrella, you can stand under my Umbrella..."
Umbrella-Rihanna I know it's an old song but who cares...


----------



## ionicsachin (Apr 11, 2009)

listening for past 10 yrs now....but still gives the same new feeling
Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 11, 2009)

YEH ZAMEEN GAA RAHI HAI..... AASMA GAA RAHA HAI (LOGICAL REMIX) 
Saath Uske Z-5500 Baj raha hai...!!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12a.gif
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42a.gif


----------



## eggman (Apr 11, 2009)

HAPPY TO HANG AROUND - TRAVIS


----------



## pavasedge (Apr 12, 2009)

Breaking benjamin-Blow me away
Breaking benjamin-Water


----------



## aditya1987 (Apr 17, 2009)

Critical Acclaim, Second Heartbeat, A Little Piece Of Heaven  -  A7X
Memories, Angels - Within Temptation
Glasgow Kiss - John Petrucci


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 17, 2009)

Oop! I Did it Again 
CoB cover of Spears 
Also addicted to Roadkill Morning, Are you Dead Yet? by CoB (Wish I could scream like Laiho )


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 17, 2009)

Aarambh hai prachand from gulaal

tere bin nah lagda dil...nusrat fateh ali khan

Soniyo from raaz 2


----------



## nayaksunilnaik (Apr 17, 2009)

Stairway to heaven by..well you know who. Greatest guitar solo ever.


----------



## Psychosocial (Apr 17, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> Oop! I Did it Again
> CoB cover of Spears
> Also addicted to Roadkill Morning, Are you Dead Yet? by CoB (Wish I could scream like Laiho )



Practice makes it perfect... Laiho screams aint too hard too replicated . BTW, that cover is awesome lol.

Addicted to Heaven and Hell's new album 'The Devil You Know'. The whole album is effin amazing and worth listening to.

To the metalheads :- Heaven and Hell is a band formed by legends with Ronnie James Dio on vocals, Iommi (of Black Sabbath fame) on guitars, Geezer Butler (again of Sabbath fame) on bass and Vinnie Apice on drums. They just released their first full length album 'The Devil You Know' and it kicks some serious arse!


Also hooked to Candlemass' new album 'Death Magic Doom'


----------



## faraaz (Apr 17, 2009)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJ4VJAM-dkI - This one.


----------



## techno_funky (Apr 17, 2009)

Dull Life - Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 17, 2009)

Dil de diya hai, jaan tumhein denge -Masti


----------



## denharsh (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm addicted to songs from movie Dev'D and few trance


----------



## eggman (Apr 17, 2009)

Muscle Museum - Muse
video


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 17, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> Practice makes it perfect... Laiho screams aint too hard too replicated . BTW, that cover is awesome lol.
> 
> Addicted to Heaven and Hell's new album 'The Devil You Know'. The whole album is effin amazing and worth listening to.
> 
> ...


Thanks dude. Will check them out


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 17, 2009)

symphony x-set the world on fire....symphony x is my top 5 all time favourite bands...i know this song is not new....these guys never get me bored for one sec...


----------



## Faun (Apr 22, 2009)

무쓸모 고등학교 교가 - 김진아, 김선아, 김민아, 하윤주


----------



## jxcess3891 (Apr 22, 2009)

Theme song of psych, I know you know I'm not telling the truth......


----------



## Psychosocial (Apr 22, 2009)

Hammer Smashed Face
Five Nails Through The Neck
Fu(ked With A Knife


all by Cannibal Corpse


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 25, 2009)

Ye jo desh jai tera- Swades. Great song!


----------



## abhi.eternal (Apr 25, 2009)

What song am I addicted to at the moment? It has to be Yellow by Coldplay!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 25, 2009)

_"Ender"_ by Finch


----------



## eggman (Apr 25, 2009)

abhi.eternal said:


> Yellow by Coldplay!



Ultimate SOng

One of the best ever!!


----------



## biker_abhinav (May 16, 2009)

hmmm... .a long list but here's my choise

Act A Fool 
2 Fast 2 Furious
By Ludacris

luv it


----------



## Psychosocial (May 27, 2009)

Okay, another note to metal lovers :- I am currently listening to the leaked version of Dream Theater's upcoming album Black Stars and Silver Linings. Its great... I mean, it does not reach upto the standards of old DT albums but its still amazing.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 27, 2009)

Die motherf*****r die- Dope,
a place to die for; white knuckles-five finger death punch.


----------



## uchiha_madara (May 27, 2009)

U2- Achtung Baby(album)
      All I want is you(song)


----------



## uchiha_madara (May 27, 2009)

U2-Achtung Baby(album),All I want is You(song)
Dope-I'm Back 
Disturbed-Indestructible


----------



## Psychosocial (May 27, 2009)

Hey Dope fans, listen to the song called Always from the album American Apathy


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 29, 2009)

Jinni Beeti - Masha Ali
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ze4RpRWoNss


----------



## Faun (Jun 1, 2009)

*Kya Hua Tera Waada* - Mohd. Rafi


----------



## Rahim (Jun 1, 2009)

In Dino - Life in A Metro.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 2, 2009)

ye tumhari meri baatein - Rock On
good song and nice movie...


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 2, 2009)

Metalingus by Alter Bridge


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 8, 2009)

ichi said:


> *Kya Hua Tera Waada* - Mohd. Rafi



+1.  I am addicted to the remix version of it. And *Jo wada kiya wo nibhana parega* (remix) too....


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 8, 2009)

Ristey toh nahi rishton ki parchaayiyaan mile
Yeh kaisi bheed hai bass yahaan tanhaayiyaan mile- Life In A Metro
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 8, 2009)

The Pianotarium Album by Scott D Davis. 

This guy has covered Master Of Puppets, Fade To Black, One, The Unforgiven, Welcome Home (Sanitarium) and Nothing Else Matters (the best of the lot) all on the Grand Piano

Great Covers IMO (search youtube for Nothing Else Matters cover by Scott Davis)


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 9, 2009)

Dream Theater-The Count of Tuscany & prolly BT-Rose of jericho


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 9, 2009)

'paranoid' by  Black Sabbath


----------



## pr.itdude (Jun 9, 2009)

umhhh.........
my xms r goin on,,,,,thts y,,,,

Lakshya (title track)

Awesome song, gr8 lyrics, gr8 music.........u get inspired every tym when u hear that.........so i, to study


----------



## eggman (Jun 9, 2009)

Mrs. Robinson - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## ionicsachin (Jun 9, 2009)

Freebird by Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 10, 2009)

Boom Boom Pow and I Gotta Feeling by Black Eyed Peas!!!


----------



## vasishta.sushant (Jun 10, 2009)

Boot Polishan - Gurdas Maan.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 10, 2009)

Frozen - Madonna


----------



## abyss88 (Jun 10, 2009)

duality..slipknot
its a long way to the top...ACDC
Back in black..ACDC
Leather rebels..judas priest
The wait,turn the page, st. anger..metallica 
edge of seventeen..stevie nix
nymphatamine..cradle of filth
hallowed be thy name shallow be my grave...cradle of filth
Hypnotize..SOAD
Chopsuey..SOAD
Another brick in the wall...Pink Floyed

There is a hell lot more actually


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 10, 2009)

not a song but the complete theme of *The Good, the bad and the ugly*. One Word-*Awesome.*


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 10, 2009)

sekhar_xxx said:


> not a song but the complete theme of *The Good, the bad and the ugly*. One Word-*Awesome.*



*www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3gp7B8WC4Q
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/65.gif


----------



## kalpik (Jun 11, 2009)

A State of Trance Episode 383 by Armin van Buuren.. Addicted to the whole album!


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 11, 2009)

Rockstar11 said:


> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3gp7B8WC4Q
> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/65.gif



thanx for that link...


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 11, 2009)

Freebird by Lynyrd Skynyrd 

Epic awesomeness!


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 11, 2009)

I stand Alone by Godsmack... 

after listening to all this metal, this song still feels heavy! I always feel like breaking stuff up and slaughtering people whenever I listen to this song


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 12, 2009)

Paul van Dyk-For an angel 2009 remix....


----------



## passionate_boy (Jun 13, 2009)

enrique - " addicted "


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 13, 2009)

'Ain't it funny' and 'step into my world' by J.Lo


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 13, 2009)

J.Lol ... okay sorry 


Insanely addicted to Master of Puppets. Fills me with all the adrenaline I need .


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 13, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> J.Lol ... okay sorry
> 
> 
> Insanely addicted to Master of Puppets. Fills me with all the adrenaline I need .


+1
Check out Scott D Davis's Piano cover of Master Of Puppets in his Metallica tribute album "Pianotarium"


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 13, 2009)

^Sure.. will do it!


----------



## manishjha18 (Jun 14, 2009)

The Snake The Cross The Crown---------awesome band and i mean it.
listen to their album cotton teeth.


----------



## ionicsachin (Jun 14, 2009)

Idan Raichel - Mi'Ma'amakim

and

REM - Losing My Religion


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 14, 2009)

Addicted to 

Death magnetic and One By Metallica...


----------



## eggman (Jun 14, 2009)

Peacemaker - Green Day

Their new album RAWKS!!!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 15, 2009)

Nelly - Grillz!
Young Buck - Rider!
Eminem - We Made You! 
Bryan Adams - Summer of '69, sh*t!

Addicted to Grillz, awesome! Nelly the man, #&$G@!!!


----------



## manishjha18 (Jun 16, 2009)

ok--can anyone suggest some of the top house or club albums--please


----------



## sagar.best (Jun 16, 2009)

addicted to 

eminem - beautiful
Shinoda - Remember the name


----------



## sagar.best (Jun 16, 2009)

addicted to 

eminem - beautiful
Shinoda - Remember the name


----------



## Aspire (Jun 17, 2009)

Maa said:
			
		

> singer- shankar mahadevan
> 
> Main Kabhi Batlata Nahin
> Par Andhere Se Darta Hoon Main Maa
> ...



xD



> Jaane tu mera kya hai
> Jaane tu mera kya tha
> Tu hi mera har pal
> Tu hi har lamha tha
> ...



^^
Such a Sweet SONG!!!


----------



## krates (Jun 18, 2009)

eminem - beautiful...


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 18, 2009)

She-wolf, A tout le Monde, Hanger 18 by Megadeth


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 18, 2009)

Title:-  Har Jagah Mein 
Artist :- Mithoon 
Album :- Tuhi Mere Rab Ki Tarha Hai
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9Rme6r14E8
this song is too good that you can listen this all day and all night.......... listen and love it


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Jun 22, 2009)

My first post in this thread ::::

Kiss Me --- By Sixpence none the richer

Cool song ,,, nice music .....


----------



## iPiyush (Jun 23, 2009)

Song: Hai Junoon (Remix)
Movie: New York


----------



## joey_182 (Jun 23, 2009)

Song: Same Mistake
Movie.S I love you
Singer: James blunt


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 26, 2009)

Shadows and Dust and Beyond Salvation by Kataklysm


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 27, 2009)

Addicted to Thriller, Bad, Smooth Criminal, Bille jean, Dangerous.......


Celebrating immortality of MJ....


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 30, 2009)

John denver- *take me home, country roads*- this song features in hayao miyazaki's awesome anime ''whisper of the heart", although there its sung by a female.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 14, 2009)

Hordes of Chaos (A Necrologue for the Elite) by Kreator off their new album .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jul 14, 2009)

Main Kya Hoon, Aj Din Chadeya, Dooriyan from Love Aaj Kal and Jee le, Khudaya Ve from Luck.


----------



## pr.itdude (Jul 14, 2009)

"hai junoon" 4m new york...........
cool song.......!!!


----------



## hoodiboy (Jul 16, 2009)

*The Who - Behind Blue Eyes*...>!!
It s a Classic released in 1965,


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 16, 2009)

somwhere only we know-keane


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 16, 2009)

Steven bishop 

Song - It might be you (remix)


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 16, 2009)

Mora Saiyaan - Fuzon


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 17, 2009)

^^^ nice song.. 


Aanchal   - Javed Ali
Vale's Nirvana Lounge


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 21, 2009)

"Jhoom barabar jhoom sharabi" 

*ww.smashits.com/player/flash/flashplayer.cfm?SongIds=43008


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 24, 2009)

Mutemath - Spotlight [Twilight Mix]


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 24, 2009)

The whole Reign in Blood album by Slayer


----------



## prakhar18 (Jul 28, 2009)

Dhan Te Nan - Kaminey


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 28, 2009)

Hate Worldwide and Psychopathy Red ... both are by Slayer and are singles released off their upcoming album titled 'World Painted Red'.


----------



## constantine (Aug 10, 2009)

addicted to Rudenko - Everybody! 

tis freakin hot!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 11, 2009)

George Thorogood - Bad To The Bone. This' awesome, can't get my ears off that song. 
Chuck Berry's [Michael J. Fox] - Johnny B. Goode from BTTF.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 11, 2009)

Beneath the Remains :- Sepultura (pure thrash - \m/)

Angel of Death, Black Magic, Show No Mercy, Behind The Crooked Cross, Hate Worldwide and Psychopathy Red :- Slayer

Suicide Machine, Cosmic Sea, Lack of Comprehension, The Philisopher, Infernal Death, Zombie Ritual and Painkiller (Judas Priest Cover) :- Death

Skin O' My Teeth, Hangar 18, A Tout Le Monde, Forclosure of a Dream, Wake up Dead, Peace Sells and Headcrusher by Megadeth

Ride the Lightning, Hit the Lights, Seek and Destroy, Anesthesia (pulling Teeth), Fight Fire With Fire, Metal Millitia and Master of Puppets by Metallica

Number of The Beast, Run to The Hills, 2 Minutes to Midnight and Be Quick or be Dead by Iron Maiden


That's it for now.


----------



## staticsid (Aug 11, 2009)

Russia on Ice

Porcupine tree


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 11, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> Beneath the Remains :- Sepultura (pure thrash - \m/)
> 
> Angel of Death, Black Magic, Show No Mercy, Behind The Crooked Cross, Hate Worldwide and Psychopathy Red :- Slayer
> 
> ...



hehe, even I cant get enough Kill 'Em All 

Got any more artists similar to CoB, Lamb Of God? Or even Metallica? Not too heavy, it's just that all I've got is the big 4+CoB and Lamb of God  

BTW, you might have seen this, but even so. It's a video of Cliff Burton leading Metallica through For Whom The Bell Tolls:

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KpxOmksHrY

R.I.P. Clifford Burton

On Topic, I'm addicted to For Whom The Bell Tolls, Seek And Destroy And Four Horsemen (Metallica) Mechanix, Peace Sells and Dread and The Fugitive Mind (Megadeth) and Laid To Rest/Now you've got something to Die for (Lamb Of God)


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 11, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> hehe, even I cant get enough Kill 'Em All
> 
> Got any more artists similar to CoB, Lamb Of God? Or even Metallica? Not too heavy, it's just that all I've got is the big 4+CoB and Lamb of God
> 
> ...



Yeah .. I have seen that vid. Burton used to kick serious ass!

CoB is a blend of power metal and melo death metal with some blackish vox. I would suggest you to check out Norther, Kalmah, In Flames, Arch Enemy and At the Gates. They sound similar to CoB but Kalmah is the only band which can reach up to CoB's standards followed by Norther. At The Gates and In Flames are okay and Arch Enemy is like meh. Over-hyped commercial sh1t but still check it out.

Get this :-
Kalmah (whole disco)
Norther (Mirrors of Madness)
In Flames (Colony)
At The Gates (The Red in The Sky is Ours)
Arch Enemy (all is sh1t)

Lamb of God is a hardcore/metalcore/groove band and I practically hate those genres .. but I wouldnt back off without reccoing. Checkout Trivium and Machine Head.

Well Metallica is a blend of thrash/hard rock and tbh they have an unique sound which can hardly be matched. I would say that you should checkout some typical NWOBHM bands and some classic heavy metal bands like Saxon and Manowar though they arent quite like Metallica but they have a some what similar sound (melodic and not too heavy but still metal ).

Hope it helps.


----------



## Nithu (Aug 11, 2009)

*Title: Beautiful

Artist: Akon ft. Colby Odonis and Kardinal Offishall

Album: Freedom*


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 11, 2009)

^
/me runs and hides


----------



## Krow (Aug 11, 2009)

^ +1

Song : Duniya
Movie : Gulaal
Director : Anurag Kashyap

Piyush Mishra is amazing!


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 11, 2009)

Finally, another guy who agrees that pop today is $h1t 

Do you get frowned upon when you listen to metal and others are like "dude, LP is great!" ? I pity their ignorance, but sometimes I'm treated as an outcast  [dont really care though]

And yeah your post helps a great deal 
And I already checked out most of NWOBHM, found only Saxon to come even close to "great", with of course Iron Maiden.

Found Trivium to be more like Bullet For My Valentine, sadly  (?)

Could you recco a few songs from Kalmah from the top of your head? I mean, atleast I'll get the gist of what I'm downloading


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 11, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> Finally, another guy who agrees that pop today is $h1t
> 
> Do you get frowned upon when you listen to metal and others are like "dude, LP is great!" ? I pity their ignorance, but sometimes I'm treated as an outcast  [dont really care though]
> 
> ...



I hate pop. No matter what era or artist (PS I am not saying that pop is sh1t.. only I hate it.). I hate ANY kind of slow peace-ful music or any kind of music that does not require any talent (read Hip-Hop and Rap). 

Anyways, Kalmah makes great stuff.. just get a single album if you wanna get acquinted with them. Swamplord is my favourite album. Every track on it kicks ass. 

I told you that I am not in touch with metalcore/hardcore/groove .. Trivium is another sell-out band which produces crap (just like BFMV).


----------



## Devrath_ND (Aug 11, 2009)

Please suggest me some alternative rock songs.


----------



## Aspire (Aug 11, 2009)

This one is good

^^
Not for kids


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 11, 2009)

Devrath_ND said:


> Please suggest me some alternative rock songs.



Sure.... checkout this band called Godsmack. Almost all of their albums are great. Check out the songs :-
"I Stand Alone"
"The Enemy'
"Awake"
"I ****ing Hate You"
"Voodoo"

This songs will get you hooked to them. If you like Alt. Rock then you might even like Punk Rock .. so checkout bands like NOFX, Anti-Flag and The Ramones. 

Whatever you do, stay away from Linkin Park, Breaking Benjamin and Disturbed.


----------



## Ross (Aug 11, 2009)

Poison Ivy by The Jonas Brothers(Lines, Vines and Trying Times).


----------



## Devrath_ND (Aug 12, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> Sure.... checkout this band called Godsmack. Almost all of their albums are great. Check out the songs :-
> "I Stand Alone"
> "The Enemy'
> "Awake"
> ...



Thanks will check them out.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 13, 2009)

Kalmah is almost over, will let you know how I feel about it.....

Now addicted to Phantom of the Opera: Iron Maiden


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 14, 2009)

Now Addicted to:

Song: - Shine On You Crazy Diamond
Band: - Pink Flyd
Album: - Wish You Were Here

*Its 27 minutes long* and I enjoy every second of it. Need I say more ? 


```
Remember when you were young,
you shone like the sun!
Shine on you crazy diamond.

Now there's a look in your eyes,
like black holes in the sky!
Shine on you crazy diamond.

You were caught on the crossfire
of childhood and stardom!
blown on the steel breeze.

Come on you target
for faraway laughter,
come on you stranger,
you legend,
   you martyr,
and shine!

You reached for the secret too soon,
you cried for the moon!
Shine on you crazy diamond.

Threatened by shadows at night,
and exposed in the light.
Shine on you crazy diamond.

Well you wore out your welcome,
with random precision!
rode on the    steel breeze.

Come on you raver,
you seer of visions,
come on you painter,
you piper,
   you prisoner,
and shine!
```


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 14, 2009)

^27 mins long ? That ought to be epic.

Checkout Edge of Sanity's song called Crimson... 40 mins long and totally epic featuring Opeth's Mikeal as a guest vocalist


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 14, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> ^27 mins long ? That ought to be epic.
> 
> Checkout Edge of Sanity's song called Crimson... 40 mins long and totally epic featuring Opeth's Mikeal as a guest vocalist


Yup its an epic. A Pink Floyd Epic. The instruments do the talking more than the vocals. Especially the outro where you have an elegy played on a keyboard.


----------



## Aspire (Aug 14, 2009)

Whats the length of "Rime of the Ancient Mariner" ???


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 14, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Whats the length of "Rime of the Ancient Mariner" ???


forgot but should be between 10 and 13.


----------



## Aspire (Aug 14, 2009)

minutes????????
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
It shows 29 min on Wikipedia
Just see how long it is! 
*en.wikisource.org/wiki/The_Rime_of_the_Ancient_Mariner_(1817)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 14, 2009)

Aspire said:


> minutes????????
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ...


Its the original poem. I am refering to iron maiden's heavy metal version.


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 14, 2009)

^^
Iron Maiden even did another song called Phantom Of The Opera, based on an old novel as well. 
It's pretty good, though I prefer the era of the Number of The Beast


----------



## Krow (Aug 14, 2009)

Atom Heart Mother - Pink Floyd (23:44) - Instrumental.
Its epic!


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 14, 2009)

Hit the Lights by Metallica


----------



## IITian (Aug 14, 2009)

"Whiskey in the jar"- Thin Lizzy
Far better than the metallica's cover!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 16, 2009)

Song : I Wanna Rock
Band : Twisted Sister
Album: Stay Hungry

A glam metal classic @ 3:03.


```
I wanna rock, ROCK
I wanna rock, ROCK
I want to rock, ROCK
I wanna rock, ROCK

Turn it down you say,
Well all I gotta say to you is
Time and time again i say no
No no no no no

Tell me not to play
Well all I gotta say to
When you tell me not to play
Is say no
No no no no no

So if you ask me
Why I like the way I play it
There's only one thing
I can say to you

I wanna rock, ROCK
I wanna rock, ROCK
I want to rock, ROCK
I wanna rock, ROCK

There's a feeling that
I get from nothing else
And there aint nothing
In the world that
Makes me go, GO
Go go go go go

Turn the power up
I've waited for so long
So I can hear
My favorite song
So lets go, GO
Go go go go go

When it's not this
I feel the music shooting
Through me
There's nothing else
That I would rather do

I wanna rock, ROCK
I wanna rock, ROCK
I want to rock, ROCK
I wanna rock, ROCK

I wanna rock, ROCK
I wanna rock, ROCK
I want to rock, ROCK
I wanna rock, ROCK
```


----------



## Aspire (Aug 25, 2009)

*"Mera Tujhse Hai Pehle Ka Naata Koi "*

Recently heard this song on the radio and got addicted


> Mera Tujhse Hai Pehle Ka Naata Koi
> Yoonhi Nahin Dil Lubhaata Koi
> Mera Tujhse Hai Pehle Ka Naata Koi
> Yoonhi Nahin Dil Lubhaata Koi
> ...




Where do i download it????


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 25, 2009)

@Aspire,
The song is from "Aa Gale Lag Ja" (1973) movie.
Amitabh, Rekha and Prem Chopra(most probably)
Singer: Kishore Kumar...

Search Youtube with "Mera Tujhse Hai Pehle Ka"
Search Google and Google blogs with the same

b/w the song can be found in any Kishore kumar MP3 disc floating around in market


----------



## charybdis (Aug 25, 2009)

Alone again,naturally...


----------



## Rahim (Aug 25, 2009)

*Majhi Re* _from_ *The Bong Connection*. A beautiful song which touches my heart and reminds me of my childhood.

[youtube]wnoGa83znqw[/youtube]


----------



## Aspire (Aug 25, 2009)

[youtube]jTfZyyDlkHU[/youtube]

How to download mp3??


----------



## prakhar18 (Aug 25, 2009)

Song :Sexy ***** By David Guetta feat Akon.

Album: One Love


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 25, 2009)

@Aspire, seriously u r a n00b.

I've given you enough hint on how to get it.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 27, 2009)

tere bin main yun kaise jiya.... kaise jiya tere bin.. - Bas Ek Pal


----------



## Nithu (Aug 28, 2009)

*Back Together - Timbaland*


----------



## crazzycat (Aug 28, 2009)

Bob Marley- Three little birds


----------



## crazzycat (Aug 28, 2009)

Bob Marley- Three little birds


----------



## p_dude (Sep 3, 2009)

[youtube]hlNBk-OVW5E[/youtube]


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 3, 2009)

Title: Remember A Day
Artist: Pink Floyd

Album: A Saucerful of Secrets
Track: 02

Composer: Richard Wright

Guitar: Syd Barrett
Organ: Richard Wright
Bass: Roger Waters
Drums: Norman Smith (Nick Mason not featured on this song)

Producer: Norman Smith


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 4, 2009)

Cant wait for CoB's and Megadeth's new albums 

Both releasing this month


----------



## Rahim (Sep 4, 2009)

Dont know about mer but my 3 year old niece is addicted to Singh is Kinggg!!!!!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 4, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> Cant wait for CoB's and Megadeth's new albums
> 
> Both releasing this month



Have them both. Got Megadeth's before 3 days and CoB's before 1.5 weeks.

CoB's new album is a cover album i.e. all the songs are covers. No original songs but still its cool. Covers are good, especially Slayer's Silent Scream cover .

Megadeth's album is a mix. Some songs blew me away while the rest are okay-ish. Nothing like Rust in Peace (seriously, Hangar 18 and Take No Prisoners kick a LOT of ass ). Still it's worth getting. 44 Minutes, 1320 and Headcrusher are must listen.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 4, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> Have them both. Got Megadeth's before 3 days and CoB's before 1.5 weeks.
> 
> CoB's new album is a cover album i.e. all the songs are covers. No original songs but still its cool. Covers are good, especially Slayer's Silent Scream cover .
> 
> Megadeth's album is a mix. Some songs blew me away while the rest are okay-ish. Nothing like Rust in Peace (seriously, Hangar 18 and Take No Prisoners kick a LOT of ass ). Still it's worth getting. 44 Minutes, 1320 and Headcrusher are must listen.


The torrents are genuine? I mean, most of those where I read up the comments stated that it's fake. 
ie. PM me if possible 

And I already have HeadCrusher and 1320 (was available for download a few weeks ago) HeadCrusher was awesome, while 1320 was good, not great.

Most Megadeth albums have 3-4 great songs while rest are okayish. 
Only Cryptic Writings, Rust In Peace, Peace Sells and Youthanasia were great "every track" albums IMO..
(thats 4/11 albums)


----------



## p_dude (Sep 4, 2009)

[youtube]ZcZc-2LL8zU[/youtube]
[youtube]lt6PVVr4B04[/youtube]


----------



## amitash (Sep 4, 2009)

coldplay lost!


----------



## eggman (Sep 4, 2009)

Porcupine Tree - Prodigal


----------



## easytouch (Sep 5, 2009)

Mann Ka Radio from radio. 

i 'm a new member., when will i get previlege to create a new thread ?


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 5, 2009)

*imgs.xkcd.com/comics/music_knowledge.png


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 5, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> *imgs.xkcd.com/comics/music_knowledge.png




LOL that's funny


----------



## Krow (Sep 5, 2009)

Good one crab the wise!


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 5, 2009)

thewisecrab takes a bow


----------



## Krow (Sep 6, 2009)

*Standing Ovation*

^xkcd rocks its on my comic strip widget in KDE now.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 7, 2009)

^^
TBH, that's how most of friend-circle is, 2/10 people (including me) are into metal, the rest are no good Rihanna, JayZ and Bollywood sh.it. 

Now addicted to Flood, Cowboys From Hell - Pantera


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 7, 2009)

Eaten by Bloodbath.Grotesque lyrics.!


----------



## Krow (Sep 7, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> ^^
> TBH, that's how most of friend-circle is, 2/10 people (including me) are into metal, the rest are no good Rihanna, JayZ and Bollywood sh.it.


Many metal fans have similar sentiments including me. About bollywood sh1t, they don't understand that i have to scratch my ears real bad every time I hear it just they do when they hear metal. 

Bollywood does have some classics...

Currently :
Humma - Bombay
Roja Jaaneman - Roja
Duniya - Gulaal


----------



## Anorion (Sep 7, 2009)

Was digging through my old Bollywood CD collection today, and listening to some great tracks that I missed out on in the past few years. 
KK - Maine Dil Se Kahan (This is from ROG)
Shubha Mudgal - Mathura Nagarpati (From Rain Coat)
Also, is it just me, or does it seem like Pakistani rock bands are doing much better internationally than Indian rock bands? Listening to some Raeth tracks now, and they are good!


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 7, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Many metal fans have similar sentiments including me. About bollywood sh1t, they don't understand that i have to scratch my ears real bad every time I hear it just they do when they hear metal.
> 
> Bollywood does have some classics...
> 
> ...


naah, yellpee and green day iz m3t@l 4 th3m 

I'm not saying bollywood is totally crap, I mean, I'm a huge fan (even now) of A R Rahman, but other than him, I dont need to elaborate 

But when it comes to real pathetic crap, "Neo" and "Akon" not to mention "Taylor Swift" win hands down  (though Taylor Swift is photogenic )

Now addicted to Holy Wars...The Punishment Due - Megadeth


----------



## Krow (Sep 8, 2009)

^Good point you made... I had forgotten those two. Hehe.. Yellpee reminds me of Psychosocial... He just hates 'em!


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 8, 2009)

^I hate YellPee more than any other artist on this damn world. According to me, and many other people who learn and understand music, YellPee has only written around 3-4 original songs in their entire career and then derived other songs from those songs. I mean listen to all the songs. The same single fret riffs, the same nu-age drumming, same whinny lyrics... it all just annoys me. Listen to New Divide and What I've Done.. you will come to know what I mean. Both the songs sound so similar! Greenday is another nu band that I hate but I cant say much to them coz I haven't heard their music much.

There are some good 'nu' age bands. Killswitch Engage is decent and so is Rage Against the Machine. Sure they were formed somewhere in the late 90s but still, compared to the good metal bands, that's quite new. Anyways, I am still hooked to my old artist list (contains Metallica, Megadeth, Slayer, Death, Cannibal Corpse, Morbid Saint, Morbid Angel and some rock like AC/DC, Guns N Roses and Van Halen).


----------



## Anorion (Sep 8, 2009)

21st century breakdown... great Green Day album, the latest one. Every song stands out. Like some RATM tracks (Darkness of Greed), I guess the only rap-like act that I like. Metalheads should listen to The Crow soundtrack... great mix of songs. Discovered a band called Helmet because of it.


----------



## Krow (Sep 8, 2009)

Psychosocial said:


> ^I hate YellPee more than any other artist on this damn world. According to me, and many other people who learn and understand music, YellPee has only written around 3-4 original songs in their entire career and then derived other songs from those songs. I mean listen to all the songs. The same single fret riffs, the same nu-age drumming, same whinny lyrics... it all just annoys me. Listen to New Divide and What I've Done.. you will come to know what I mean. Both the songs sound so similar! Greenday is another nu band that I hate but I cant say much to them coz I haven't heard their music much.
> 
> There are some good 'nu' age bands. Killswitch Engage is decent and so is Rage Against the Machine. Sure they were formed somewhere in the late 90s but still, compared to the good metal bands, that's quite new. Anyways, I am still hooked to my old artist list (contains Metallica, Megadeth, Slayer, Death, Cannibal Corpse, Morbid Saint, Morbid Angel and some rock like AC/DC, Guns N Roses and Van Halen).


Wait... We are on the same boat. I started my rockaholic life wit Meteora and soon moved from pop rock to Metallica & Slipknot and now am stuck at Led Zeppelin.

RATM is one of my fav bands along with audioslave. I only dont like Zach De La Rocha and his cRAP. Tom Morello is by far one of the most awesome guitarists one can hear today.



Anorion said:


> 21st century breakdown... great Green Day album, the latest one. Every song stands out. Like some RATM tracks (Darkness of Greed), I guess the only rap-like act that I like. Metalheads should listen to The Crow soundtrack... great mix of songs. Discovered a band called Helmet because of it.


I liked it too initially, very much. But with time I learnt that the album has just capitalised on some nice tunes to make utter crappy music. Its not class and can never be. Many people like it a lot, but my firm view is that it is an illusion. There is no depth to the music. You can't expect much from pop bands anyway. Class acts are those in which with every listen, the songs grow on you. TBH, this album gave me the hoobie-joobies after I heard it the 2nd time. A big NO from me, but a yes from many...


----------



## Krow (Sep 9, 2009)

Aa ja sanam (song) from film Chori Chori (1956) [Lata Mangeshkar, Manna Dey]
 {Play count : 35}
On a Oldie obtaining spree. I just love the instruments played in those days. No electric digitised crappola. Pure acoustic/natural sounds... Bliss!


----------



## Blitz_krieg (Sep 9, 2009)

Linkin Park -New Divide(Transformers 2)
Prosody(India)-Broken Wings

download prosody frm www.reverbnation.com


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 9, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Wait... We are on the same boat. I started my rockaholic life wit Meteora and soon moved from pop rock to Metallica & Slipknot and now am stuck at Led Zeppelin.
> 
> RATM is one of my fav bands along with audioslave. I only dont like Zach De La Rocha and his cRAP. Tom Morello is by far one of the most awesome guitarists one can hear today.
> 
> ...



Sure, Morello might not shred like Petrucci but he certainly has some cool moves up his switch. I mean, look at the man go with the killswitch techinque, it's just mind numbing!


----------



## p_dude (Sep 18, 2009)

*media.bigoo.ws/content/smile/signs/signs_181.gif
[youtube]TAP5Sr3R638[/youtube]


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 18, 2009)

arent there any art rock fans here ?


----------



## latino_ansari (Sep 18, 2009)

I am addicted to 

"Don't talk To Strangers" By Dio

Awesome song with great drumming....


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 18, 2009)

now addicted to
Black Parade by My Chemical Romance 
very good song for metal heads


----------



## Krow (Sep 18, 2009)

Addicted to Ride the Lightning album.

Fight fire with fire...


----------



## p_dude (Sep 21, 2009)

[youtube]B3Az7JPZ6ZA[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Sep 21, 2009)

Black Cat John Brown- almost the whole album by *Alamo Race Track*.

@p_dude- you don't have to post videos.


----------



## latino_ansari (Sep 22, 2009)

currently addicted to "Rebel Yell" By children of bodom


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 23, 2009)

Needled 24/7 - CoB


----------



## sujitm (Sep 24, 2009)

Addicted to _Fiqrana_ from Blue


----------



## abyss88 (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome Home by Coheed and Cambria


----------



## windchimes (Sep 29, 2009)

Addicted to BROKEN by LIFEHOUSE. Excellent Lyrics and music. This song turned the titletrack for the movie "Time Traveler's Wife" and also was featured in the series "Greys Anatomy"


----------



## tkin (Oct 2, 2009)

Can anyone help me identify this english song? Its from the movie Clerks 2, I can't locate it on the OST, its 2mb in size, so please help.

*willhostforfood.com/?Action=download&fileid=87533


----------



## layzee (Oct 2, 2009)

Presently enjoying "Meet Your Master" by Nine Inch Nails (Album - Year Zero)
Gives you kinda dystopian feel


----------



## skippednote (Oct 3, 2009)

44 Minutes,Endgame,Countdown to Extiction-Megadeth
Welcome to Heartbreake-Kanye West


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 3, 2009)

Lost by Coldplay.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 4, 2009)

Viva la Vida


----------



## Faun (Oct 8, 2009)

Jiya Jale - Dil Se

Can someone translate the telugu part in the song ???

Like maran maye lalleyy.......kukku kur kur kuvi kurgi...

It rhymes so well...so cool !!


----------



## abyss88 (Oct 9, 2009)

Rock n Roll train
Highway to hell
Back in black
Black Ice
Its a long way to the top(if u wanna rock n roll)

by........(y'all know very well  )


----------



## IITian (Oct 12, 2009)

children of the grave - black sabbath


----------



## shri (Oct 12, 2009)

kanjar said:


> Jiya Jale - Dil Se
> 
> Can someone translate the telugu part in the song ???
> 
> ...




I believe its malayalam. But I dont know what it means


----------



## GigaHeartz (Oct 12, 2009)

check this out.. Its malayalam definately.. not tel goo
*lyricsindia.net/arrahmansong/hn/hn_en/hn_en_dil_se_02.html


----------



## Faun (Oct 13, 2009)

^^Thanks dude. Much appreciated for the effort. Yeah shri it is Malayalam. I guess Mani Ratnam was the director of this movie.

Listening to *Come...Get some - Duke Nukem OST*


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 13, 2009)

Addicted to entire Rust In Peace Album 

The more you listen to Megadeth, the more you stop feeling for Metallica (other than the first 5 albums of the latter, obviously)


----------



## GigaHeartz (Oct 13, 2009)

November Rain - Guns N Roses


----------



## Krow (Oct 13, 2009)

@ *thewisecrab* Megadeth needs time to grow on to people. Metallica hits on pretty fast.


----------



## p_dude (Oct 15, 2009)

[youtube]EoRYsGZ7ApA[/youtube]


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 15, 2009)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERO5F-SBJcs

O Meri Jaan - Tum Mile


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 15, 2009)

Speed of Sound - Coldplay
Carry on Wayward Son - Kansas


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 19, 2009)

One thing I can not but admit is that the new album(F3) of Fossils (Bengali Rock Band) is very good.

Good mix of metal and melody.
I liked it way better than F2...that was too hard for me...

But this installment proves their maturity.

Way to go Fossils..."Banglai Rock Hoi"

*www.fossils3.com/home.html


----------



## Krow (Oct 19, 2009)

Hmmm... Can you PM me where you got it from?


----------



## Krow (Oct 20, 2009)

+1 to *rhitwick*! Fossil 3 is awesome (at least the first 5 songs)! Brilliant Bengali rock! I am in for F1 and F2. Whatta find man. Wish this forum had the rep system! Woulda repped you ASAP!


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 20, 2009)

Anybody listens to Bhayanak Maut? Xero?


----------



## Krow (Oct 20, 2009)

^Not yet crab... Are Xero the rock band?

I listened to F3 and its amazing. Brilliant music. I want to buy the original sure now. *rhitwick*, Can you help me out there?

F3 is recommended to you *crab*. If you interested, let me know.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 20, 2009)

Krow said:


> I listened to F3 and its amazing. Brilliant music. I want to buy the original sure now. *rhitwick*, Can you help me out there?


But, I don't think u can get a single piece of Fossils3 CD in Mumbai
I've seen Chandrabindoo and Bhoomi to sell here but never Fossils.


----------



## Krow (Oct 20, 2009)

Hmmm... Looks like I'll have to find other ways of getting it soon. Do they ship CD's to Mumbai, if I order online? Any way I can get them?


----------



## confused!! (Oct 20, 2009)

Currently listening to Secret Garden songs...Anyone out here Secret Garden types??


----------



## p_dude (Oct 21, 2009)

[youtube]CEIeb85DkCs[/youtube]

no matter how many times i listen i cant get this song out of my mind
this is one of my favorite songs of all time...


----------



## tkin (Oct 23, 2009)

Addicted to Breaking Benjamin- Dear Agony(all songs in the album, notable are Give me a sign and Hopeless)


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 23, 2009)

Alexis Murdoch-Home


----------



## DarkDante (Oct 29, 2009)

Devils Never  Cry-DMC3 soundtrack(i knoe its a game song but im still addicted!)
Lamb of god-black label,descending,redneck(whole sacrament and ashes of da wake albums for dat matter!)
Three days grace-just like you
Pillar-frontline


----------



## tkin (Oct 29, 2009)

Know Why the Nightingale Sings -Nightwish


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 15, 2009)

Saving Abel- Addicted


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 15, 2009)

Whole Metallica discography! **** yeah.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 15, 2009)

^^
Really?The whole discogarphy? 

Frankly, I like only the classic albums (Kill 'em All to Black Album). After that, it's just not the same heavy metal band that shot them to fame. Period. 

Addicted to Rust In Peace and Ride the Lightning Albums


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 15, 2009)

Avenged Sevenfold- And all things will end

Fear Factory- Descent


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 15, 2009)

Death Of Autotune - Jay Z, great.
Grillz - Nelly, awesome!
I Don't Know Officer - G-Unit, just awesome!


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 15, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> ^^
> Really?The whole discogarphy?
> 
> Frankly, I like only the classic albums (Kill 'em All to Black Album). After that, it's just not the same heavy metal band that shot them to fame. Period.
> ...



Yup 

Though Kill 'em All is my fav. Just took out the disk from my drive after listening to it in whole for the second time in the day lol.

BTW, I assume you like Tornado of Souls. Check out Marty Friedman's version of it.


----------



## Faun (Nov 15, 2009)

*Xavia* - The Submarines


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 15, 2009)

lol . .each and every song of Rust in Peace is awesome . .I'm surprised that you think I havent heard Tornado of Souls. 

The album (like Master Of Puppets) is pure thrash all the way. Holy Wars IMO is the best, followed by Hanagr18 and Tornado and then Take No Prisoners.

BTW, our band covered Hangar18 at a college fest (almost nailed all of the 12 solos)


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Ryan Star*- Last Train home, Brand new day, Right now, This could be the year


----------



## p_dude (Nov 17, 2009)

[youtube]AO9dbmJ_2zU[/youtube]


----------



## p_dude (Nov 17, 2009)

[youtube]jQcNiD0Z3MU&NR=1[/youtube]


[youtube]1e0EQlQXoEo&NR=1&feature=fvwp[/youtube]


----------



## Krow (Nov 17, 2009)

Depeche Mode's original is much better than the Johnny Cash cover IMO. He makes it sound too laidback.


----------



## p_dude (Nov 17, 2009)

just some old memories 

its very quite here(my house)i felt like i want to listen to these songs now


----------



## Nithu (Nov 17, 2009)

Linkinpark - Dead By Sunrise and Rihanna - Rated R


----------



## Faun (Nov 17, 2009)

*Takka Takka* - Fever


----------



## mannrak2003 (Nov 17, 2009)

Artist Name : Elton John
Track Title : Sacrifice
Album Title : Greatest Hits (1970-2002)
Date : 2002
Genre : Pop

helped me through the nights at college hostel through tough engineering graphics assignments.now hearing it after more than 12 years.nostalgic,nostalgic to say the least.brings back all the memories


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 18, 2009)

kaise bataye kyun tujhko chahe..yaaara bata na paaye..baatein dilo ki dekho zubaan pe aake tujhe samjhaye..........tu jaane na ..........tu jaane na..

amazing voice of Atif  

really addictive song !


----------



## azzu (Nov 18, 2009)

^ yes indeed nice song
Iam addicted to Kuch aisa hojaye and rehjane do from AAO WISH KARO (not a good movie but nice Songs , also
Death rescurrection (killing joke) and boulevard of broken dreams


----------



## skippednote (Nov 18, 2009)

A Tout Le Monde-Megadeth\m/


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 19, 2009)

Return To Innocence - Enigma, it's great!
Hey Oh - Red Hot Chilli Peppers, it's good.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 19, 2009)

Stadium Arcadium - RHCP


----------



## Faun (Nov 19, 2009)

*Tat Tvam Asi* - Earthtone9


----------



## Krow (Nov 20, 2009)

^ read Twat Vamsi!  Please tell me about the genre of this music.


----------



## azzu (Nov 21, 2009)

Thé à la menthe -- best music i ever heard after mausam and escape (slumdog)
I'm Shipping Up To Boston - Dropkick Murphys --- great song


----------



## eggman (Nov 22, 2009)

Eric Cartman - Poker Face
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=9u2HsIaDg5s


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 25, 2009)

*Ka karoon Sajani Aye na balam* - *Yesudas* (esnips link for listening)
Oh awesome song......just awesome.

*Dil ke tukde tukde karke muskurake chal diye - Yesudas* (esnips link)
I'm in love with this song.

Well, these two are my old love. Time to time I always come back to these and they give me a good dosage of nostalgia.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 26, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> lol . .each and every song of Rust in Peace is awesome . .I'm surprised that you think I havent heard Tornado of Souls.
> 
> The album (like Master Of Puppets) is pure thrash all the way. Holy Wars IMO is the best, followed by Hanagr18 and Tornado and then Take No Prisoners.
> 
> BTW, our band covered Hangar18 at a college fest (almost nailed all of the 12 solos)



Cool... and I didnt say you havent heard ToS.. I just assumed if you like it or not. BTW, it's a tough song to play. Hangar 18 is easier lol (except for the solos).

Anyways, currently addicted to Master of Puppets, Slash's Godfather theme on guitar, Metallica's Kill 'em All, Ride the Lightning, Master of Puppets and Black Album (whole albums ). Also Slayer's Reign in Blood album.

To those who like prog metal (ala Dream Theater), check out this band called Darkology. It's new album is pure prog. metal and is complete awesomeness (lol).


----------



## DarkDante (Nov 29, 2009)

foo fighters-the pretender
judas priest-metal messiah(old,but i likey)
opeth-born in a burial gown,funeral potrait,etc


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 29, 2009)

Simon & Garfunkel- *The Sound Of Silence*.......a track from *WATCHMEN OST*...check it out....its amazing..

Alkaline Trio- Burned in the house, Ruin it

Rev Theory- Broken Bones, Ten Years, Falling Down

Saving Abel- Addicted, New Tattoo, 18 days, beautiful day

Ryan Star- Last train home, Right Now (this one's just awesome), Brand new day...


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2009)

^Oh yes, the moment they used Sound of Silence in the movie is just perfect.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 30, 2009)

Lordi - Hard Rock Hallelujah! It's Phucin' awesome!
Jay-Z - Empire State Of Mind. It's great!


----------



## adityaxone (Nov 30, 2009)

Shut Me Out, by Aidan Hawken.... heard it in Good Luck Chuck.... awesome song... and the movie is good too!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 30, 2009)

Misirlou OST -pulp fiction
its awesome....


----------



## DarkDante (Nov 30, 2009)

My Ma really likes simon an garfunkel
well,pod-youth of the nation


----------



## DarkDante (Dec 2, 2009)

Owl City-Fireflies


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 3, 2009)

Limp Bizkit : Rollin
& tamil Apdi Pode Pode


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 3, 2009)

Anberlin-Ready Fuels


----------



## a_medico (Dec 5, 2009)

*Hamra Hou Chahi* - Awesome song by _Superstar Guddu Rangeela_. Can't get it out of my head since morning. Guess its gonna stick forever.


----------



## Krow (Dec 5, 2009)

a_medico said:


> *Hamra Hou Chahi* - Awesome song by _Superstar Guddu Rangeela_. Can't get it out of my head since morning. Guess its gonna stick forever.


 Even I have heard it, but long back, courtesy of Bihari friends. I decided not to listen to it again as I was sure the same would happen to me.


----------



## spironox (Dec 13, 2009)

INXS -afterglow 
album : switch 

incidentally its my ring tone too


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 13, 2009)

Flo Rida : Right Round 
Limp Bizkit : My Generation


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 14, 2009)

99 Times : Kate Voegele


----------



## spironox (Dec 14, 2009)

metallica : SAD BUT TRUE


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 14, 2009)

a_medico said:


> *Hamra Hou Chahi* - Awesome song by _Superstar Guddu Rangeela_. Can't get it out of my head since morning. Guess its gonna stick forever.


How could I miss this post?!!!

Funny song, heard it in my hostel days.


----------



## Nithu (Dec 14, 2009)

*Lady Gaga : Telephone (Feat. Beyonce)*


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 14, 2009)

One - Metallica and This is How The Story Ends, Dialectic Chaos - Megadeth.

Kill 'em All seems to be a really good album once you start listening to it intently. Have to agree with you there @Psychosocial


----------



## chicha (Dec 14, 2009)

M83-skin of the night. just hooked to this song
very good voice. perfect when the moon is high and road is empty and pitch black


----------



## nigelle (Dec 15, 2009)

I am only addicted to the song from favorite pop star and king of Pop - Michael Jackson and the song is from thriller.


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2009)

Money don't grow on trees
I got bills to pay, I got mouth to feed
But if you pay the right price
Your evening will be nice


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 16, 2009)

Who's Your Daddy? - Lordi, man, they're awesome!
Devil Is A Loser - Lordi.
*What's The Difference - Dr. Dre Ft. Eminem & Xzibit, one of the best!*


----------



## Faun (Dec 18, 2009)

Song for the Divine Mother of The Universe - Ben Lee


----------



## a_medico (Dec 18, 2009)

Ennio Morricone - Un Amico (Instrumental)

From OST Inglorious Basterds


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 19, 2009)

Usher : Love in Club


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 19, 2009)

a_medico said:


> Ennio Morricone - Un Amico (Instrumental)
> 
> From OST Inglorious Basterds



That's by Ennio Morricone? A freaking genius. He 's the same conductir who wrote for "The Good The Bad The Ugly" afaik. 

It's because I absolutely love The Ecstacy of Gold


----------



## chicha (Dec 28, 2009)

Yes he is the one who composed the good the bad and the ugly.

right now i am hooked to Black- Perl jam

Amazing song, just love his voice. simply great.

and also M83- Skin of the Night.
Real Love-Buddha Bar 

two best female voices i have heard.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 5, 2010)

Still Will - 50 Cent, awesome!
Death To My Enemies - 50 Cent, as above.
Where'd You Go - Fort Minor, awesome!


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 5, 2010)

*Dil to bachha hai* from *Ishqiya*

Oh man I'm glued to this song.
Awesome lyrics and even better tune with minimalistic instruments.

After Om Shanti Om's "Tumko paya hai" this is THE next best romantic song I've heard.

Recommended to everyone who loves melody and good lyrics.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 5, 2010)

Chicago - Kate Voegele


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 5, 2010)

I love bad lyrics.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 23, 2010)

*the dubliners- the rocky road to dublin*

this song features at the end of the movie "sherlock Holmes"..

[youtube]sMw7lwxRImI[/youtube]


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 23, 2010)

i'm shipping upto boston - dropkick murphys


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2010)

Explosions in the Sky


----------



## Anorion (Feb 23, 2010)

^nice one...


----------



## azzu (Feb 23, 2010)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> i'm shipping upto boston - dropkick murphys



gr8 song up on my pay list
and guys Prince (hindi) has some good songs with good lyrics


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Feb 23, 2010)

azzu said:


> gr8 song up on my pay list
> and guys Prince (hindi) has some good songs with good lyrics



yes it is awesome


----------



## azzu (Feb 24, 2010)

^ heard prince songs ?
anyone ??


----------



## TheHumanBot (Feb 24, 2010)

Flo Rida - Right Round
Black Eyed Peas - I gotta Feeling

lol this 2 songs are not getting out of my mind.


----------



## latino_ansari (Feb 24, 2010)

Breaking Benjamin - Diary Of Jane... Good rock genre song
OneRepublic - All The right moves...

Have been listening to these songs almost 10times in a day..... I am addicted to them...


----------



## Faun (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks @Anorion
listening to Te


----------



## ancientrites (Feb 24, 2010)

immortal-all shall fall


----------



## Faun (Feb 27, 2010)

Interlace - Nemesis

Great harsh ebm


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 6, 2010)

guys please do listen to the song i posted in #1870 ...& tell me what you think..


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2010)

here (in your arms) - hellogoodbye


----------



## harryneopotter (Mar 9, 2010)

In my heart there is some pain,Dont ask me why I cant explain 
May be I did love her too,now there's nothin I can do

On the other side of town,her love is waitin on 
As she's waivin me goodbye,I think my heart is gonna cry.

Woh Chali Woh Chali,She's found the love that's real Now her wounded heart is healed,finally finally

Woh Chali Woh Chali,leavin all her tears behind Only loves on her mind,Finally finally.........


----------



## cyberjunkie (Mar 11, 2010)

Anathema - One last goodbye


----------



## Psychosocial (Mar 11, 2010)

Exhume to Consume by Carcass

The Time to Kill is Now and Make Them Suffer by Cannibal Corpse


----------



## TheHumanBot (Mar 11, 2010)

Rihanna : Rude Boy


----------



## DarkDante (Mar 21, 2010)

all the right moves is gr8!
Feel Good Inc.-Gorillaz
19-2000-Gorillaz
and the plastic beach album by 'em!


----------



## rahul.007 (Mar 22, 2010)

summer of 69 by brian adams....
(well its old but surely gold)
complicated by avril lavigne....


----------



## cyberjunkie (Mar 22, 2010)

Wintersleep - Orca


----------



## DarkDante (Apr 5, 2010)

Infected Mushroom-Deeply Disturbed & Heavyweight. 2 of the only Psychtrance records i like.
AC/DC-Shoot To Thrill-Iron Man 2 OST!


----------



## Faun (Apr 6, 2010)

Lymbyc Systym

Similar to EITS, GIAA, TWDY and Album Leaf. Frikkin awesome.


----------



## hoodiboy (Apr 6, 2010)

Strange Love by Koop


----------



## TheHumanBot (Apr 6, 2010)

Black Eyed Peas 
Rock that Body
Imma be.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 6, 2010)

FLYLEAF - Again

PARAMORE - Brick by boring brick

RISE AGAINST - Savior

THREE DAYS GRACE - The good life

BUTCH WALKER - Stripped down version

THE DUBLINERS - The rocky road to dublin(features during the ring fight scene & end credits in the new Sherlock Holmes movie)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 6, 2010)

Kites in the Sky, Zindagi do pal ki, Tum bhi ho wohi from Kites.

Need you Know by Lady Antebellum and Tik Tok by ke$ha.


----------



## DarkDante (Apr 6, 2010)

Need you Now, to be right.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 6, 2010)

Zeehale Muskin from Ghulami. The whole song is full of romantic lyrics and quite EROTIC too.


----------



## jayantr7 (Apr 6, 2010)

m addicted to summer of 69 now


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 6, 2010)

Lucretia - Megadeth \m/


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 6, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> Zeehale Muskin from Ghulami. The whole song is full of romantic lyrics and quite EROTIC too.



Mithun wali Ghulami? That song is indeed very melodious.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 7, 2010)

ELUVEITIE- Everything remains as it never was....the whole album..


----------



## Coool (Apr 8, 2010)

kites!!!!!!!!all songs!!!!


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 8, 2010)

Diary of jane - Breaking benjamin
12th day- Autopilot off
Remember the name / Believe Me - fort minor


----------



## Faun (Apr 8, 2010)

untitled 7 - sigur ros


----------



## Rahim (Apr 8, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Mithun wali Ghulami? That song is indeed very melodious.



Yes, the lyrics are definitely very romantic.


----------



## scavanger007 (Apr 8, 2010)

Need you now - Lady Antebellum

Meet me Halfway
I Gotta Feeling
Boom Boom Pow- Black Eyed Peas

Rude Boy - Rihanna

Soul Sister - sons of day

Tik Tok - Ke$ha

Break Your Heart - Taio Cruz

Bad Romance - Lady Gaga

I Can Make Your Bed Rock -  Young Money

I cant help but listen to these songs atleast once a day


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 9, 2010)

Guys i loved listening to ELUVEITIE's new album "Everything remains as it never was" & loved it...what other albums are there worth listening to?also please suggest me some other bands similar to ELUVEITIE...

Thanx..


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 9, 2010)

system of a Down - chopsy


----------



## Debdasmptr (Apr 9, 2010)

Wright now i am listening to songs of Ishqiyan, Hide and Seek, and the most hit song now a days is Prince. All the songs in are beautiful.
Quran


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 10, 2010)

Debdasmptr said:


> Wright now i am listening to songs of Ishqiyan, Hide and Seek, and the most hit song now a days is Prince. All the songs in are beautiful.
> Quran


Yea, the song Tere lie of Movie Prince is a big hit these days. Its a really good one


----------



## soyab0007 (Apr 10, 2010)

shaapit movie songs roxx


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 12, 2010)

deewana tera.....sonu nigam....


----------



## azzu (Apr 13, 2010)

chaska , ayaashi from Badma$h company 
and aapka kya hoga from housefull (beautiful remix of old version)


----------



## skippednote (Apr 13, 2010)

Wake Up Dead- Megadeth
Doctor Alibi- Slash
Children of the Damned- Iron Maiden


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 13, 2010)

Ghost-Slash


----------



## stonecaper (Apr 13, 2010)

Wonderful Songs.Love you guys and Grooveshark 

My Favourite Is:

Maybe tomorrow By Stereophonics
Grand Funk Railroad - Walk Like a Man
Nymphetamine By cradle of filth


----------



## manishjha18 (Apr 26, 2010)

ok can any one give me a link where can i get metal charts.its easy to find top 20 pop songs,but i am not able to found top metal songs chart....


----------



## red dragon (Apr 26, 2010)

Walk-Pantera,for many years now.
Chopsuey-S.O.A.D
@manish,do not go by top 10 top 20 charts.Real good heavy metal never makes to the charts.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 26, 2010)

Lag Ja Gale = Woh Kaun Thi
Very romantic song.


----------



## manishjha18 (Apr 26, 2010)

red dragon said:


> Walk-Pantera,for many years now.
> Chopsuey-S.O.A.D
> @manish,do not go by top 10 top 20 charts.Real good heavy metal never makes to the charts.


@red dragon -i get it but still i would like to listen top 20 metal songs right now.does anyone maintain this kind of chart.(cant download whole album).

and wd appreciate someone can recommend me good new metal songs.the other day i was listening nexus radio and was taken aback by the sheer amount of good metal stations they have..real good.lots of new artist or may be unknown artist at least for me.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 27, 2010)

The All american Rejects - It Ends tonight is awesome .


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 27, 2010)

Fakeera - Badmaash Company
Khili Re - Raavan


----------



## Rahim (Apr 27, 2010)

Behene De - Raavana
Another impressive Rahman compilation and great lyrics from Gulzar


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 28, 2010)

Beera, Thok De Killi and Behne De from Raavan. As always A.R Rahman composes awesome piece of music. Love the lyrics by Gulzar too.


----------



## DarkDante (May 2, 2010)

@manishjha18:sadly, i tried searching 2...but no luck.anyways my fav band has bin always LOG.its Descending, Laid to Rest and Black Label are quite good.And Reclamation in the new album,Wrath.


----------



## Faun (May 2, 2010)

russian circles


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2010)

buckethead
Srsly, ze uber badazz underground solo musician. And most awesome wikipedia entry ever.


----------



## Nithu (May 3, 2010)

*John Mayer - Heartbreak Warfare*


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 3, 2010)

Nithu said:


> *John Mayer - Heartbreak Warfare*



hey...even i like this song...its really soothing...


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 3, 2010)

Heartless - Kanye West !


----------



## latino_ansari (May 3, 2010)

rock fans - try the new album by Slash... almost all the songs are good... addicted to all of them...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 4, 2010)

Rise Up .... listened to it like 50 times today


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 4, 2010)

Chopsuey - System of a Down !


----------



## manishjha18 (May 4, 2010)

@ApoCalypse-hey thanks .i need to join any metal forum ..u have any name to suggest me.


----------



## TheHumanBot (May 4, 2010)

Blood Brothers - Karmacy


----------



## red dragon (May 4, 2010)

manishjha18 said:


> @red dragon -i get it but still i would like to listen top 20 metal songs right now.does anyone maintain this kind of chart.(cant download whole album).
> 
> and wd appreciate someone can recommend me good new metal songs.the other day i was listening nexus radio and was taken aback by the sheer amount of good metal stations they have..real good.lots of new artist or may be unknown artist at least for me.


Here is one of my favourite site,it mostly deals with mainstream though.If you are interested in underground music let me know.*www.metal-rules.com/polls/index.php?id=6

---------- Post added at 05:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:24 PM ----------




kanjar said:


> buckethead
> Srsly, ze uber badazz underground solo musician. And most awesome wikipedia entry ever.


Is it the same buckethead who played for Axl Rose in Chinese Democracy?


----------



## rhitwick (May 4, 2010)

Ranjha Ranjha from Raavan

Its different in its sense...very much addicted

---------- Post added at 10:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQ7E-W8EcJw


----------



## azzu (May 4, 2010)

Mujhe teri... from Paatshala, 
man these Raavan songs are awesome .. another Rahman Masterpiece


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 5, 2010)

Whos that girl -  ... awesome song by hillary duff !


----------



## Cool Joe (May 7, 2010)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=8akmP6Sjv2o

a ballad by Buckethead


----------



## Faun (May 7, 2010)

red dragon said:


> Is it the same buckethead who played for Axl Rose in Chinese Democracy?


right 

---------- Post added at 11:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 PM ----------




Cool Joe said:


> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=8akmP6Sjv2o
> 
> a ballad by Buckethead


Zimbly awesome ! I am gonna eat that.

Listened to Planet Bends Between Us by Snow Patrol


----------



## thewisecrab (May 8, 2010)

Entire Kalmah Discography, and the occasional Tool


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 8, 2010)

Celldweller - Soundtrack for voices in my Head.. the whole album has gt instru and are awesome !


----------



## a_medico (May 8, 2010)

_*Vangelis - Conquest of Paradise*_

It's the ICC T20 world cup official song being played just before the national anthems before each match.


----------



## DarkDante (May 8, 2010)

@Manish:np.....btw try Rammstein...Gr8 songs...but all in german...and Voices and Decadence of Disturbed are gr8 too....decadence was in NFS:MW soundtrack...


----------



## manishjha18 (May 10, 2010)

ApoCalypse 123478 said:


> @Manish:np.....btw try Rammstein...Gr8 songs...but all in german...and Voices and Decadence of Disturbed are gr8 too....decadence was in NFS:MW soundtrack...



@apocalypse--thanks but i do have discography of rammstein,disturbed.
@red dragon--always ready for underground ****--always


----------



## Rahim (May 10, 2010)

Tose Naina Lage from Anwar.


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 10, 2010)

@ rahim : awesome song indeed !


----------



## Rahim (May 10, 2010)

^us gaane ka video dekh kar main paagal ho gaya


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 10, 2010)

_Maula mere_ is also awesome one from the same movie .


----------



## azzu (May 12, 2010)

still stuck to MUJHE TERI...... from Paatshaala


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 13, 2010)

Dil kyun ye mera from kites


----------



## dreams (May 13, 2010)

Kaatu sirikki and usure pogudhey from raavanan.


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 14, 2010)

Headstrong by Trapt : a very motivating song...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 14, 2010)

celldweller1591 said:


> Headstrong by Trapt : a very motivating song...



one of my old favourites


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 14, 2010)

mine too !!!
I also love listening to *Remember the Name* by Fort Minor. another very motivating song for geeks


----------



## red dragon (May 15, 2010)

manishjha18 said:


> @apocalypse--thanks but i do have discography of rammstein,disturbed.
> @red dragon--always ready for underground ****--always


 Have you tried Dimmu Borgir?If not start with Death Cult Armageddon,you will love it.


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 15, 2010)

Mora piya mose bolat naahi - Rajneeti
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjQZy7fJIz0&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Rahim (May 15, 2010)

Aawarapan Banjaarapan - Jism
Shikaayat Hai - Jism


----------



## DarkDante (May 15, 2010)

Yaa dimmu borgir is good. try dethklok too, they even have a tv series about them
and remember the name is nice...


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 16, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> Aawarapan Banjaarapan - Jism
> Shikaayat Hai - Jism





celldweller1591 said:


> _Maula mere_ is also awesome one from the same movie .



my fav songs..


----------



## rhitwick (May 16, 2010)

"Ishq Barse" from Raajneeti is ....ummm.......a different song


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 17, 2010)

*Here without you* by 3 Doord Down, a very nice song.


----------



## azzu (May 17, 2010)

Bheegi si bhaagi si from RAAJNEETI


----------



## azzu (May 18, 2010)

k'naan wavin flag....


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 21, 2010)

*What about Now* - Westlife is a good song.(the whole album "where we are" is awesome)


----------



## Krow (May 21, 2010)

azzu said:


> k'naan wavin flag....



+1

Megadeth:

Prince of Darkness
A Toute Le Monde


----------



## azzu (May 21, 2010)

wavin flag
now Limp bizket - MI 2 
iam addicted to it now


----------



## Krow (May 21, 2010)

Limp Bizkit's music is bad, immature. azzu, if you are into rock, then why not try Megadeth or Metallica?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 22, 2010)

Krow said:


> Limp Bizkit's music is bad, immature. azzu, if you are into rock, then why not try Megadeth or Metallica?



limpbizkit is not immature dude....
some of there song's are actually good.. i wont say all but some are


----------



## Krow (May 22, 2010)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> limpbizkit is not immature dude....
> some of there song's are actually good.. i wont say all but some are



Name them. The MI2 theme song is average, Rolling is average, Build a Bridge is okay, otherwise I can't think of a song which is worth remembering.

Actually good? Which band are you comparing them to? If you compare them to Linkin Park or some other "rock"  band then maybe. But once you dive into the good stuff like Metallica and Megadeth, Limp Bizkit sounds immature trash. Even though I am not a fan of rap vocals at all, I still like Rage Against the Machine, whose music is pure class. I can't say the same with Limp Bizkit. To even speak of these in the same breath is insulting.

---------- Post added at 09:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 AM ----------




celldweller1591 said:


> mine too !!!
> I also love listening to *Remember the Name* by Fort Minor. another very motivating song for geeks


Remember the Name is average. If you like that band, then try Where do you go, of the same album. I am sure you will like it more. Watch its video on youtube. It is a very heartfelt song, while remember the name is just about Mike Shinoda's hard work.



red dragon said:


> Have you tried Dimmu Borgir?If not start with Death Cult Armageddon,you will love it.


Dimmu is not really what I would recommend to those into the Death Metal genre. Try Black Crucifixion's Promethean Gift.


----------



## azzu (May 22, 2010)

Krow said:


> Limp Bizkit's music is bad, immature. azzu, if you are into rock, then why not try Megadeth or Metallica?



Iam not in to Rock ..But loved the Theme song of MI2 dunno y (may be of that starting Music)

waiting for the Audio release of "I HATE LOVE STORYS"


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 22, 2010)

hey krow...can you suggest me some good rock bands(not metal)..i am currently listening to- Muse, Rise Against, Three Days Grace, Alkaline Trio, rev theory....please suggest anything similar or better than these.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 22, 2010)

I'm addicted to this song from the past 2 days:
Eleventh Hour


----------



## Krow (May 22, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> hey krow...can you suggest me some good rock bands(not metal)..i am currently listening to- Muse, Rise Against, Three Days Grace, Alkaline Trio, rev theory....please suggest anything similar or better than these.



Can you please link (youtube) me to some songs from these, which you like? I will listen to them and let you know. My music knowledge is very limited and I am slowly exploring the world. 

Anyway, this forum has people who may be able to give you better replies. Try and contact:
Sunny1211993
thewisecrab
Xterminator_09


----------



## siddhesh222 (May 22, 2010)

Sad Statue - System of a Down

Tears Dont Fall - Bullet For My Valentine

Hand of Blood - Bullet For My Valentine ( ULTIMATE EPICNESS.ALSO, WAS FEATURED IN NFS MW SOUNDTRACK)


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 24, 2010)

> Remember the Name is average. If you like that band, then try Where do you go, of the same album. I am sure you will like it more. Watch its video on youtube. It is a very heartfelt song, while remember the name is just about Mike Shinoda's hard work.


Yes it is but the song makes me to work harder as it fills me with motivation. i can rap on that song as i ahve lyrics in my head. And ya "Where do you go" is awesome. I have heard this song before "remember the name" i guess 2-3yrs back. It still rocks.


> Iam not in to Rock ..But loved the Theme song of MI2 dunno y (may be of that starting Music)


The actual song name is "Take a look around" Limp Bizkit. Read the lyrics while you listen to the song. You will become a fan at once. That song has awesome lyrics.



> Sad Statue - System of a Down


i love listening to Chop-Suey . Its simply great !!Actually Toxicity as a whole is 0++
Listen to "Hand of blood" from Bullet for my Valentine.Its a great song and is a track song of NFS most wanted also !!


----------



## Krow (May 24, 2010)

celldweller1591 said:


> The actual song name is "Take a look around" Limp Bizkit. Read the lyrics while you listen to the song. You will become a fan at once. That song has awesome lyrics.


I used to like the MI2 song initially, then started disliking LB and lost interest in them. 


> i love listening to Chop-Suey . Its simply great !!Actually Toxicity as a whole is 0++


Listen to the albums Mesmerize and Hypnotize. Actually SOAD's albums are great. Almost all songs are memorable.


----------



## comp@ddict (May 24, 2010)

*Everything & Havn't Met You Yet - Michael Buble

Love For a Child & Wordplay - Jason Mraz*


AMAZING SONGS


----------



## Piyush (May 24, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> hey krow...can you suggest me some good rock bands(not metal)..i am currently listening to- Muse, Rise Against, Three Days Grace, Alkaline Trio, rev theory....please suggest anything similar or better than these.


try nickelback ,creed ,*Stained*

---------- Post added at 11:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------

currently listening to:
fireflies
young forever-jayz|hudson
outside-staind


----------



## red dragon (May 24, 2010)

@Himadri,If you like Muse,you will like Radiohead too.How about Matchbox 20,3doors down?What kind of rock music do you listen to?

---------- Post added at 07:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:13 PM ----------




piyush120290 said:


> try nickelback ,creed ,*Stained*
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------
> 
> ...


Stained is my fav too.Great band,have you heard excess baggage?


----------



## Krow (May 25, 2010)

I vouch for Radiohead. Creep and Something in the way she moves are my favourites.


----------



## red dragon (May 25, 2010)

Yes creep was brilliant.


----------



## Piyush (May 25, 2010)

red dragon said:


> Stained is my fav too.Great band,have you heard excess baggage?


nope
will try that


----------



## Krow (May 28, 2010)

Peace Sells, but who's buying? - Megadeth


----------



## Desmond (May 28, 2010)

Highway Star - Deep Purple

Trying some classical nos. Listen to Ritchie Blackmores awesome guitar leads on this one.


----------



## red dragon (May 28, 2010)

Man in the box_Alice in chains,whatta band!!whatta song!!!


----------



## Krow (May 28, 2010)

Country Road, take me home: John Denver. Actually it's Japanese version is better, the one which is Whisper of the heart's title track.


----------



## Rahim (May 28, 2010)

Mora Piya Bolat Naahi (Trance Mix) - Raajneeti


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 28, 2010)

Krow said:


> Country Road, take me home: John Denver. Actually it's Japanese version is better, the one which is Whisper of the heart's title track.



the one in english in female voice is sung by olivia newton john...i was also addicted to it a lot after watching the movie..

& guys..thanx for your recommendations..i used to listen to creed, nickelback, staind etc...haven't heard radiohead...will check them out..


----------



## red dragon (May 28, 2010)

Just heard,in fact still listening to the new slash album.The new version of paradise city is awesome,I do not like rap rock or Fergie,but this is done brilliantly.Vocals are very good(hats off! Fergie,never really cared about her voice before)Slash is awesome as usual and Cypress is good too.I may dare add,this one sounds even better than the original classic.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 28, 2010)

@red dragon :- Both versions are great. I prefer the original one though. Personal choices .

Currently engrossed in Death (the whole discography minus the last album... dunno why but I just don't dig it). Necrophagist, both the albums kick ass without doubt. Fermented Offal Discharge, Intenstinal Incubation, Extreme Unction and Foul Body Autopsy keeped me hooked. The second album also has great songs like the opener Stabwound, The Stillborn One, Epitaph, Only Ash Remains and Seven.

Also exploring more black metal. Like Immortal and Absu (Pillars of Mercy from the album Tara is so ****ing addictive!).


----------



## thewisecrab (May 28, 2010)

@Psychosocial so you're back?


----------



## Psychosocial (May 28, 2010)

@thewisecrab :- Am always on and off. Nothing's for sure


----------



## azzu (May 28, 2010)

Shape of my heart- Sting ..Awesome song
Guys could u plz suggest me more such songs.. pleasant cool ..like shape of my heart


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 28, 2010)

*Owl City*- The Technicolor Phase*
All Time Low*- Painting Flowers
*Shinedown*- Her Name is Alice

All these songs are from  the OST of *Alice in Wonderland*.

Also listening to *Jason Mraz*- Coyotes & Dynamo of Volition


----------



## red dragon (May 29, 2010)

Someone suggested buckethead(cannot seem to find the post),so gave it a shot and it blew me away.How did I miss it for so long?Extremely talented musician,the lead solos are so complicated,yet so easy on ears.BTW anyone knows who is playing the bass in Asylum of Glass?@Whoever suggested buckethead....THANKS A LOT MAN!!


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2010)

staind or stained ?

Ecstacty by ATB


----------



## Psychosocial (May 30, 2010)

@red dragon :-
Buckethead is my fav solo artist. That guy just kicks ass. I also like him as a person (not in a gay way ofcourse). But I like how he never blabbers and never talks. Just does his thing and walks off the stage.

Btw, if you wanna hear an awesome bassisst I suggest Les Claypool. His main band is Primus but he has done a lot of work with Buckethead .


----------



## Techn0crat (May 30, 2010)

I am LP fan,so they are always on my playlist.Also Coldplay and Breaking Benjamin.Currently I am listening to Iron Man Score(Mark II is my pick in it,along with Institutionalized).


----------



## red dragon (May 30, 2010)

kanjar said:


> staind or stained ?
> 
> Ecstacty by ATB


 Staind

---------- Post added at 07:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 PM ----------




Psychosocial said:


> @red dragon :-
> Buckethead is my fav solo artist. That guy just kicks ass. I also like him as a person (not in a gay way ofcourse). But I like how he never blabbers and never talks. Just does his thing and walks off the stage.
> 
> Btw, if you wanna hear an awesome bassisst I suggest Les Claypool. His main band is Primus but he has done a lot of work with Buckethead .


 Thanks man!Yes I have heard primus.Can you suggest me a few solo guitar player beside Satriani,Vai,Malmsteen.


----------



## lywyre (May 30, 2010)

Usure Pogudhey from Raavanan (A.R Rahman) [in Hindi- Behne De (Raavan)]


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 30, 2010)

*30 Seconds to Mars*- Night of the Hunter, Capricorn(A Brand new name)


----------



## Psychosocial (May 30, 2010)

red dragon said:


> Staind
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 PM ----------
> 
> ...



I don't like much solo stuff... I only like Satriani and Buckethead. But haven't you heard Paul Gilbert ? He's terrific! And oh, also Micheal Angelo Batio! .

If you do wanna experience a mind blowing guitarist then I would suggest Muhammed Suicmez. He is the frontman of the band Necrophagist. Goto YouTube and watch a vid of them. Foul Body Autopsy would be perfect for a starter .


----------



## rkneo11 (May 30, 2010)

gary jules Mad world
chris daughtry's acoustic version of poker face
Bryan Adams' Heaven (MTV Unplugged version)


----------



## RavS (May 30, 2010)

Hey great thread!! Quiet popular too. I will get to know about a lot of new good artists, albums, songs and bands.. brilliant!!


Anyway, I have been currently listening to "Eyes on Fire" from Blue Foundation (album-Twilight).


----------



## thewisecrab (May 30, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> I don't like much solo stuff... I only like Satriani and Buckethead. But haven't you heard Paul Gilbert ? He's terrific! And oh, also Micheal Angelo Batio! .
> 
> If you do wanna experience a mind blowing guitarist then I would suggest Muhammed Suicmez. He is the frontman of the band Necrophagist. Goto YouTube and watch a vid of them. Foul Body Autopsy would be perfect for a starter .


Seen G3? Other than a few songs, I get bored. So I rarely go for solo artists. Just one Marty Friedman album. And Slash singles.

Any reccos for non-gimmicky black metal bands? You know, without the crappy makeup and stage antics, like Behemoth?


Psychosocial said:


> @red dragon :-
> Buckethead is my fav solo artist. That guy just kicks ass. I also like him as a person (not in a gay way ofcourse). But I like how he never blabbers and never talks. Just does his thing and walks off the stage.
> 
> Btw, if you wanna hear an awesome bassisst I suggest Les Claypool. His main band is Primus but he has done a lot of work with Buckethead .



Les Claypool is kickass. Consider him to be in line with (sometimes better) than Flea. 

Buckethead = Funk? coz Les Claypool is a funk bassist iirc.


----------



## Psychosocial (May 30, 2010)

Buckethead is the most diverse musician 'I' have ever heard. He plays everything from rock, shred, funk, avant-garde, ambient, acoustic rock...etc .

I do have a G3 concert. Watched it once. It's good.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 31, 2010)

BUCKETHEAD........wow.....just listened to some of his tracks on youtube.....i have no technical knowledge of guitar playing but i really liked his playing. thanks to whoever recommended (can't find the post)


----------



## Psychosocial (May 31, 2010)

thewisecrab said:


> Seen G3? Other than a few songs, I get bored. So I rarely go for solo artists. Just one Marty Friedman album. And Slash singles.
> 
> Any reccos for non-gimmicky black metal bands? You know, without the crappy makeup and stage antics, like Behemoth?
> 
> ...



BTW, for that black metal thing, try out Absu. It's a black/thrash band. Amazing . Get the album Tara or just listen to Pillars of Mercy on YouTube.


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2010)

red dragon said:


> Someone suggested buckethead(cannot seem to find the post),so gave it a shot and it blew me away.How did I miss it for so long?Extremely talented musician,the lead solos are so complicated,yet so easy on ears.


I was in a very sad mood before i  stumbled across buckethead. Thought of posting here. 




Psychosocial said:


> @Whoever dragon :-
> Buckethead is my fav solo artist. That guy just kicks ass. I also like him as a person (not in a gay way ofcourse). But I like how he never blabbers and never talks. Just does his thing and walks off the stage.


He doesn't rattle doing his job



Psychosocial said:


> Buckethead is the most diverse musician 'I' have ever heard. He plays everything from rock, shred, funk, avant-garde, ambient, acoustic rock...etc .



True. 

Btw i herd u leik noises ? So i put a track in ur tracks especially so u can enjoy noises while you hear no voices.
*Black Woods - Mono*


----------



## red dragon (May 31, 2010)

@ Kanjar,Thanks again.


----------



## rhitwick (May 31, 2010)

Very much like "Ishq barse" from Raajneeti, but saw the video today. Its in a disco, which goes with the music but not with the lyrics. Very disappointed with the contradiction b/w audio and video.


----------



## red dragon (May 31, 2010)

thewisecrab said:


> Les Claypool is kickass. Consider him to be in line with (sometimes better) than Flea.
> 
> Buckethead = Funk? coz Les Claypool is a funk bassist iirc.


This claypool vs flea thing is pretty old,bring in Steve Harris and Geddy Lee,now compare,oh hell I forgot Bootsy Collins.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 1, 2010)

red dragon said:


> This claypool vs flea thing is pretty old,bring in Steve Harris and Geddy Lee,now compare,oh hell I forgot Bootsy Collins.



*in no particular order

1) Stefan Fimmers [Necrophagist]
2) David Ellefson [Megadeth]
3) Alex Webster [Cannibal Corpse]
4) Steve Cloutier [Ex-Gorguts]
5) Steve DiGorgio [Ex-Death]
6) Terrence Butler [Black Sabbath, Heaven and Hell]
7) Les Claypool [Primus and other associated acts with Buckethead, etc]


Pwnage.


----------



## red dragon (Jun 1, 2010)

Never heard of Gorguts,will try soon.How do you rate necrophagist against brain drill?I meant Jeff Hughel to be specific.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 1, 2010)

Havent heard Brain Drill. Necrophagist is my favourite band ATM. Try Gorguts, they are awesome.


----------



## red dragon (Jun 1, 2010)

Listened very few songs of necrophagist,the foul body autopsy is brilliant technically,infact pretty much impossible to reproduce(God knows how they manage to play live)but those lyrics are too much for me. Brings back visuals of my first anatomy dissection class in medical shool,few girls fainted that day.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 1, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> *in no particular order
> 
> 1) Stefan Fimmers [Necrophagist]
> 2) David Ellefson [Megadeth]
> ...


Thou art forgetting Cliff Burton


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 1, 2010)

red dragon said:


> Listened very few songs of necrophagist,the foul body autopsy is brilliant technically,infact pretty much impossible to reproduce(God knows how they manage to play live)but those lyrics are too much for me. Brings back visuals of my first anatomy dissection class in medical shool,few girls fainted that day.



You must have only listened to their first album, which is awesome and brutal. But the lyrics are dumb . Try out their second album. It's much more progressive and has philosophical lyrics. Some of that lyrics are personal to me .

---------- Post added at 01:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 AM ----------




thewisecrab said:


> Thou art forgetting Cliff Burton



Sorry mate! Yeah Cliff Burton too!


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2010)

the ascent of everest


----------



## Faun (Jun 7, 2010)

aniron by enya


----------



## red dragon (Jun 7, 2010)

Whitewash-buckethead,certain parts of foul body autopsy-necrophagist.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 7, 2010)

Me too addicted to Foul Body Autopsy. Also Extreme Unction, Fermented Offal Discharge and Pseudopathological Vivisection.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 10, 2010)

Bande by Indian Ocean (Black Friday)


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 10, 2010)

Lack of Comprehension, Secret Face and Living Monstority by Death!


----------



## red dragon (Jun 11, 2010)

Currently listening to beastie boys,juvenile stuff but great nevertheless.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 11, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> Bande by Indian Ocean (Black Friday)


Its a gr8 song.
Strong lyrics and good melody.

---------- Post added at 12:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 PM ----------

Few days back I heard this song in VH1 by Nickleback.
It has the guitar sound somewhat similar to "The Trooper" of IM...
anyone knows the song?


----------



## Rahim (Jun 11, 2010)

All songs of Gulaal; Piyush Mishra is a genius.


----------



## diya (Jun 11, 2010)

a korean song from group 2ne1 - I dont care


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 12, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Few days back I heard this song in VH1 by Nickleback.
> It has the guitar sound somewhat similar to "The Trooper" of IM...
> anyone knows the song?



Foud it, its "Burn it to the ground"

[youtube]v=BxgeSv88c2[/youtube]


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2010)

malabar front - if these trees could talk


----------



## adityaxone (Jun 12, 2010)

stalkin' ya mom...by wax...used as a outro in ray william johnson's equals 3 episodes.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 13, 2010)

Broken hands - Lamb of God. Gr8 one !


----------



## aby geek (Jun 15, 2010)

american pie - don mclean (its evergreen actually)
and mora piya- rajneeti


----------



## Neuron (Jun 15, 2010)

With You -LP (5/5)
Blackbirds - LP
Quicksand - Britney Spears
Break Your Heart - Taio Cruz


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 15, 2010)

> Break Your Heart - Taio Cruz


 This one is gr8. 
*Wavin' Flag* is just awesome - Best football anthem


----------



## red dragon (Jun 15, 2010)

Insomnium- Across the Dark,the album has a wonderful hypnotic effect.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 15, 2010)

Rasputin! Classic pop, and good memories


----------



## Neuron (Jun 16, 2010)

Guys,I think everyone should listen to My heart will go on-Tony Moran mix.It's simply the best song ever!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 16, 2010)

Orion - Metallica, and almost the entire Amon Amarth discography (cant pick one, the are all good)


----------



## red dragon (Jun 16, 2010)

Fade to black -Metallica.


----------



## DarkDante (Jun 16, 2010)

Through the Fire and Flames-DragonForce


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 18, 2010)

*I'm so Sick - Flyleaf* n1 song !


----------



## Neuron (Jun 19, 2010)

Don't Stay - LP .This one is among the few songs that induces 'singing inxtict' in me 
Also, 'Nearly civilzed'- Theme song of the old James Bond game 'Nightfire'.Has a typical feel


----------



## Faun (Jun 19, 2010)

The murderer/victim monologues - The Seven Miles Journey

Epic journey like feel with songs making a complete anthlogy. Post rock is awesome for the thirsty ones with every song rich and long enough to completely submerge u inside the sea of emotions. I just love it 

For luvers of post rock check out afterthepostrock forum.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 20, 2010)

Stay beautiful ---> Taylor swift (most addictive)

others:

Blood & Thunder ---> Mastodon (thanks to NFS MW)
Can't Smile Without You
Doomsday Clock


----------



## IronCruz (Jun 20, 2010)

Hello. Im currently addicted to Avril Lavigne complicated,bsb incomplete,waka waka shakira,Knaan wavin flag,slow chemical. So I started listening english songs just 6 months ago. So can anybody suggests me some good english songs just like above AS I mentioned like melodious, some rock, which everybody ll like.

---------- Post added at 06:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 PM ----------

Hello. Im currently addicted to Avril Lavigne complicated,bsb incomplete,waka waka shakira,Knaan wavin flag,slow chemical. So I started listening english songs just 6 months ago. So can anybody suggests me some good english songs just like above AS I mentioned like melodious, some rock, which everybody ll like. Ive been listening to linkin park. Please dont suggest me eminem. I hate that. I dont want rap songs like just talking throughout the the song. This may look different guys but please dont misunderstand. Thank u!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 21, 2010)

I Want You (Pee Wee Club Mix) - Savage Garden


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 21, 2010)

Zombie Ritual by Death

damn addictive!

---------- Post added at 06:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 AM ----------




PaiGirish said:


> Hello. Im currently addicted to Avril Lavigne complicated,bsb incomplete,waka waka shakira,Knaan wavin flag,slow chemical. So I started listening english songs just 6 months ago. So can anybody suggests me some good english songs just like above AS I mentioned like melodious, some rock, which everybody ll like.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 PM ----------
> 
> Hello. Im currently addicted to Avril Lavigne complicated,bsb incomplete,waka waka shakira,Knaan wavin flag,slow chemical. So I started listening english songs just 6 months ago. So can anybody suggests me some good english songs just like above AS I mentioned like melodious, some rock, which everybody ll like. Ive been listening to linkin park. Please dont suggest me eminem. I hate that. I dont want rap songs like just talking throughout the the song. This may look different guys but please dont misunderstand. Thank u!



Hmm...
1) Simple Plan... an alt. rock band which resembles LP.
2) Breaking Benjamin... a lil harder than LP
3) Limp Bizkit ...rap-rock


----------



## Faun (Jun 26, 2010)

mora piya - rajneeti ost

Good semi classical track  nice music.


----------



## red dragon (Jun 26, 2010)

All the songs of With Oden on Our Side-Amon Amarth.


----------



## azzu (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey bhagwan - Raghu dixit .. just hear , need not to say more

Jaane kisne - Shamak dawar ,


----------



## alok4best (Jun 27, 2010)

Heartbreak Warfare by John Mayer......Awesome song...I am backing it for next year's grammy


----------



## Psychosocial (Jun 27, 2010)

Liar by Megadeth
Rust in Peace...Polaris by Megadeth

both this songs are really under-rated.


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 27, 2010)

Zindagi Do Pal Ki - KK
Beera - Vijay Prakash, Mustafa Kutoane, Keerthi Sagathia
Behne De - Karthik, Mohamed Irfan


----------



## IronCruz (Jun 30, 2010)

can anybody tell me the song which was played on animax channel. A female was singing it.
It's not a anime song. It was like rock song


----------



## Piyush (Jul 1, 2010)

petrified,cigarettes by *fort minor
*


----------



## IronCruz (Jul 4, 2010)

Khatta Meetha- Nana Chi Taang
Milenge Milenge-Ishk ki gali
Jenifer Lopez-if u had my love


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 4, 2010)

eminem WE made you


----------



## Faun (Jul 4, 2010)

we were exploding anyway - 65daysofstatic


----------



## Faun (Jul 6, 2010)

ashes fall like snowflakes, burying the sea - i hear sirens ep


----------



## Faun (Jul 7, 2010)

Raising your voice...trying to stop an echo - hammock

Most beautiful album in my collection...rejuvenated my soul. Recommended to everyone. I said EVERYONE !!!


----------



## Neuron (Jul 8, 2010)

Furious Angels - Rob Dougan


----------



## a_medico (Jul 8, 2010)

kanjar said:


> Raising your voice...trying to stop an echo - hammock
> 
> Most beautiful album in my collection...rejuvenated my soul. Recommended to everyone. I said EVERYONE !!!



Awesome song. Great lyrics. Any more song recommendations from the same album? 

Also... please recommend your fav songs with good meaningful lyrics.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 8, 2010)

Am I Evil - Diamondhead


----------



## Faun (Jul 9, 2010)

a_medico said:


> Awesome song. Great lyrics. Any more song recommendations from the same album?
> 
> Also... please recommend your fav songs with good meaningful lyrics.



I'd say get these two albums by hammock ASAP
1) kenotic
2) Raising your voice...trying to stop an echo

I liked the ambience, never really got into the lyrics. Beautiful.

If u like instrumentals n music pushing the boundaries of post rock then Yndi Halda and The Pirate Ship Quintet will raise the saturation point.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 9, 2010)

Tomai Dilam (A beautiful song from a bangla band Mohiner Ghoraguli at around 1970. A very much lyrics based song)

YouTube - Mohiner Ghoraguli


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Eminem* - Not Afraid !!


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 12, 2010)

Anyone listened to "Lamhaa" songs. If not gr8 music but strong lyrics.

Try songs "Salaam Zindegi" and "Main kaun hoon"

I'm kind of addicted to Main Kaun Hoon, beautifully sung by Palash Sen (Euphoria's lead singer) and the music is very different though.

Try it...
YouTube - MAIN KAUN HOON - LAMHAA FULL SONG


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 12, 2010)

Heartbreaker from Enrique's new album euphoria

this is the best album of enrique till date! Simply superb

I am simply going, ♪♪♪heartbreaker, ♪♫breaker...♫♫♫


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 12, 2010)

Dark Age - The Silent Republic. Classic Melodic death metal IMO. Unless Xteerminator can recommend something better


----------



## Piyush (Jul 12, 2010)

speed of sound,
viva la vida,
the scientist   -by coldplay


----------



## red dragon (Jul 12, 2010)

thewisecrab said:


> Am I Evil - Diamondhead


My mother was a witch,she was burned alive.... ..awesome..


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 13, 2010)

I think I'm liking the works of Amit Trivedi. His first was "Dev.D". Now "Aisha"

Check out the music of this movie. Its different...ummmm, ya different.
Do listen.


----------



## staticsid (Jul 13, 2010)

Backfire - Mutemath 

^*INSANELY ADDICTIVE*


----------



## Rahim (Jul 13, 2010)

*Lamhaa*. What a beatiful poetic compilation by Mithoon and that song by Paalash Sen _Main Kaun Hoon_ is jusy all Kashmiris are feeling, followed by heart-warming romantic _Madno_.  Raavan and Rahman looked so pale as compared to this album.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 13, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> *Lamhaa*. What a beatiful poetic compilation by Mithoon and that song by Paalash Sen _Main Kaun Hoon_ is jusy all Kashmiris are feeling, followed by heart-warming romantic _Madno_.  Raavan and Rahman looked so pale as compared to this album.



IMO Main Kaun Hoo is the best. Next Salam Zindegi. 
Though Madno is not that appealing to me.

Music is not outstanding, but lyrics are gr8!!!


----------



## Rahim (Jul 13, 2010)

^Music without lyrics to back it up is like listening to shor-sharaaba of Himesh bhaiya


----------



## Faun (Jul 13, 2010)

bheegi si bhaagi si


----------



## nileshgr (Jul 14, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Anyone listened to "Lamhaa" songs. If not gr8 music but strong lyrics.
> 
> Try songs "Salaam Zindegi" and "Main kaun hoon"
> 
> ...


Downloaded the whole album. Nice songs. Best ones Madno and Main Kaun Hoon.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 14, 2010)

red dragon said:


> My mother was a witch,she was burned alive.... ..awesome..



Epic win solo too, Mehtallika cannot perform this live


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 14, 2010)

Found at last Aisha's songs in Youtube.

Try this one,
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=208LkAMhBSA

Style is somewhat similar to Karam's "Tinka Tinka" song...
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxevgJpyYFk&feature=related


----------



## Piyush (Jul 14, 2010)

death wish by night ride


----------



## Faun (Jul 14, 2010)

bheegi si bhaagi si


----------



## hoodiboy (Jul 15, 2010)

Pee Loon-Once Upon A Time In Mumbai.
Sambhala Hai Maine-Naraaz


----------



## red dragon (Jul 17, 2010)

Big sur moon Buckethead.


----------



## Faun (Jul 19, 2010)

^^ good one 

Ascension Day - Talk Talk


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey....old a/c...!
Password yaad aya kaya?


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 19, 2010)

Taio Cruz Ft. Ludacris - Break your heart 

playing in loop


----------



## Faun (Jul 20, 2010)

Come in Alone - Loveless (My Bloody Valentine)


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 20, 2010)

Heavily addicted to Al Di Meola (Medditterenean Sundance, Fantasia Suite, etc).


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 20, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Found at last Aisha's songs in Youtube.
> 
> Try this one,
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=208LkAMhBSA
> ...




Tinka Tinka.... nice song 



The Unknown said:


> Downloaded the whole album. Nice songs. Best ones Madno and Main Kaun Hoon.




Madno.. lovely song....


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 20, 2010)

Rockstar11 said:


> Madno.. lovely song....



yeah nice song  , also listen to "Tose naina laage" (Movie : Anwar) sung by Kshitij and Shilpa Rao, thats my fav.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 20, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> yeah nice song  , also listen to "Tose naina laage" (Movie : Anwar) sung by Kshitij and Shilpa Rao, thats my fav.



same here.. 

Kshitij and Mithoon rocks..


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 20, 2010)

Rockstar11 said:


> same here..
> 
> Kshitij and Mithoon rocks..



Kshitij is my cousin , gr8 to see that people like him.


----------



## a_medico (Jul 20, 2010)

Unkle - Burn my shadow  (From Repo Men OST)

Amazing song and fits even well in the OLDBOY style fight scene in the movie Repo Men. By the way, amazing movie too if you love twists.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 21, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> Kshitij is my cousin , gr8 to see that people like him.



woooow really???? great..


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 21, 2010)

^^ 



a_medico said:


> Unkle - Burn my shadow  (From Repo Men OST)
> 
> Amazing song and fits even well in the OLDBOY style fight scene in the movie Repo Men. By the way, amazing movie too if you love twists.



Yeah thats a good one , I first heard it in 'Alone in the Dark' game trailer a year ago and now in Repo Men, fits well in both places.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 21, 2010)

Leave Out All The Rest -LP
and Leave Out All The Rest Mike Shinoda remix

LP Rules, for eternity!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 22, 2010)

Dream Theater - Train Of Thought


----------



## Faun (Jul 22, 2010)

How Life Can Turn - The Appleseed Cast

This is the kind of music which slowly grows on you the more you listen to it. Its like rediscovering The Goo Goo Dolls, though a better version with more variety.


----------



## Baker (Jul 22, 2010)

NickelBack - Next Contestant


----------



## Faun (Jul 23, 2010)

Parallel Highway - God is An Astronaut


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 23, 2010)

Misirlou - Dick Dale


----------



## Piyush (Jul 23, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> Misirlou - Dick Dale


odd name


----------



## red dragon (Jul 24, 2010)

In Flames-Jester dance.


----------



## Faun (Jul 26, 2010)

_Ashes Fall Like Snowflakes_,_ Burying The Sea_ - I hear Sirens

If you like Explosions in The Sky then you will surely like I hear Sirens. They are amazing with their own unique style.


----------



## rajeshjsl (Jul 28, 2010)

rkneo11 said:


> gary jules Mad world
> chris daughtry's acoustic version of poker face
> Bryan Adams' Heaven (MTV Unplugged version)




mad world of donny darko movie ,

when i listen this song i get lost somewhere

currently addicted to

camouflage - the great commandment (what a classic !) ..

AND ONE THING 

some rob defaze sent me friend request on facebook , i thought spam wsapm , music blah blah , but i thought let give it a chance ...ang guess what i got addicted to


rob defaze - you & yourself


----------



## khmadhu (Jul 29, 2010)

watched Bourne series again.. and got addicted to its theme song  "moby-Extreme Ways"


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 29, 2010)

Train - Hey Soul Sister


----------



## rajeshjsl (Jul 30, 2010)

MUST CHECK OUT 

HEAVY METAL HUMORCORE - BAND = PSYCHOSTICK
heavy metal songs with humor , get in mood with your ass off

checkout

psychostick - beer
psychostick - this is not a song , its a sandwich
psychostick - i can only count to four (drowning pool bodies parody)


----------



## red dragon (Jul 31, 2010)

Anathema-the entire Judgement album.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jul 31, 2010)

_Underoath - When the sun sleeps !!!
Limp Bizkit - Eat you alive !!!
Saosin - Changing !_


----------



## Neuron (Aug 1, 2010)

Rumors - Lindsay Lohan
Drama queen - Lindsay Lohan. She sings!!?


----------



## celldweller1591 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Linkin Park* - _Not alone_.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 2, 2010)

EMINEM
i'm not afraid

jayz
young forever


----------



## celldweller1591 (Aug 4, 2010)

> EMINEM - I'm not afraid


 The Whole Recovery Album is Awesome !

Airplanes - Bob Feat Hayley Williams is a really addicting song. Cant stop listening to it!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 4, 2010)

YouTube - Wonderful Asian Chill out music

Huong Vietnam - My Phuong Nguyen & Thierry David - Buddha-Bar VII CD1


----------



## Faun (Aug 5, 2010)

Deception has a way with words - I hear sirens


----------



## Piyush (Aug 5, 2010)

just got the discography of EMINEM

@celldweller1591
refill has also arrived

some cool tracks featuring rihanna,lil,wayne, pink and many more
grab some of 'em


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 6, 2010)

RUDE BOY- Rihanna....

love this song...take it take it baby baby take it take it love me love me


----------



## Faun (Aug 6, 2010)

Man/Woman - Jesu


----------



## Neuron (Aug 7, 2010)

Enjoy The Silence - Depeche Mode
Not Gonna Get Us -T.a.t.u


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 10, 2010)

Panic Attack - Dream Theater


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2010)

Having the Compass - Helios


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 10, 2010)

Bass Hunter - All I Ever


----------



## rajeshjsl (Aug 15, 2010)

blood stain child - freedom
F**KING AWESOME !!

total EARGASM !!!!

YouTube - BLOOD STAIN CHILD -FREEDOM-


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2010)

The Seven Mile Journey


----------



## Neuron (Aug 24, 2010)

The Catalyst -LP.Not one of the best from LP though


----------



## Rahim (Aug 26, 2010)

The Flower of Carnage - Meiko Kaji (Kill Bill OST)


----------



## insaneYLN (Aug 26, 2010)

"Club Cant Handle Me" - Flo Rida feat. David Guetta

&

"In The Red Light (Original Mix)" - CJ Stone & Chris Ortega feat. Lyck


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2010)

NFS HP2 OST without vocals


----------



## red dragon (Aug 30, 2010)

Infected Mushrooms-Becoming insane,I am not into trance but love this band.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 31, 2010)

which is the ending song played in mirror's edge ???....i really liked it...


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2010)

Sigur Ros discogrAPHY


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 31, 2010)

el dorado-Iron maiden...loved the new album


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Sep 2, 2010)

METRIC- Fantasies...the whole abum is awesome..


----------



## Neuron (Sep 4, 2010)

Take on me - A1.


----------



## IronCruz (Sep 5, 2010)

1.Imran Khan BEWAFA
2.KESHA TIK-TOK
3.LP-CATALYST
4.JUSTIN BIEBER-BABY
5.Gladiator Trance Remix


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2010)

Pale Moon, Guide Us Ashore - I Hear Sirens

Its the next Explosions in the Sky


----------



## Piyush (Sep 6, 2010)

LOST PROPHET- last train home

POD- blurry


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2010)

Comfort Me, I've Lost My Heart - up-c down-c left-c right-c abc + start

Another post rock comparable to explosions in the sky


----------



## montsa007 (Sep 7, 2010)

Veronica's Album "Rush"...Damn Charming 1's


----------



## Neuron (Sep 7, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> LOST PROPHET- last train home


addicted 
Wretches and Kings - LP
Change Your Mind - Boyce Avenue


----------



## Piyush (Sep 8, 2010)

when did the new album of LP came out??
and i guess its all chester bennington in most songs and no mike shinoda


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Sep 8, 2010)

ichi said:


> Comfort Me, I've Lost My Heart - up-c down-c left-c right-c abc + start
> 
> Another post rock comparable to explosions in the sky



sorry for not knowing but is post rock mostly instrumental?


----------



## Neuron (Sep 8, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> when did the new album of LP came out??
> and i guess its all chester bennington in most songs and no mike shinoda



It hasn't yet.The new album 'A Thousand Suns' is supposed to be released on september 14.Wish it was on Sep 12 (My b'day )


----------



## Faun (Sep 8, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> sorry for not knowing but is post rock mostly instrumental?



Here are the generalizations (but don't hold true for every post rock band):
1. Songs are very long and you will be totally drawn in (though for starters I would recommend EITS first to get the taste)
2. Mostly instrumentals (by that use of many instruments gradually and possibly eargasmic crescendos).
3. Multiple eargasms due to varied set of emotions expressed in the song.
4. If there are vocals then they will flow with the music. Hear to Untitled 5 by Sigur Ros.
5. Best way to think about anything while listening the post rock.
6. A complete album is like a journey and songs are seamlessly related in sequence or atleast appear to. You start imagining your own wordings and story to the music and that makes it a personalized experience.

Start with *Explosions In the Sky*'s album named *The Earth is Not A Cold Dead Place*. If you like then i'll pour some more.

PS: Today is my lucky day. More on it late in a thread


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 8, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> sorry for not knowing but is post rock mostly instrumental?



yes it is...


----------



## tkin (Sep 8, 2010)

Listening to "That's my name" by Akcent and "club can't handle me" by flo rida.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Sep 8, 2010)

ichi said:


> Here are the generalizations (but don't hold true for every post rock band):
> 1. Songs are very long and you will be totally drawn in (though for starters I would recommend EITS first to get the taste)
> 2. Mostly instrumentals (by that use of many instruments gradually and possibly eargasmic crescendos).
> 3. Multiple eargasms due to varied set of emotions expressed in the song.
> ...



thanks..i've heard GOD IS AN ASTRONAUT- AGE OF THE FIFTH SUN...i loved it..it was you who recommended " PARALLEL HIGHWAY"...though i think the whole album is just awesome...

BTW, do tell us why its your lucky day?


----------



## Faun (Sep 11, 2010)

^^I'll sometime write a post about post-rock bands. Its just that post-rock is my life now. And its wise to have something for life which will outlast your life. But one thing is sure that a good set of earphone is required to appreciate the rich and varied sound of post- rock. Evrytime I hear to some of the post rock, it gives a complete new experience ad ecstacy defined by ur mood and the layer you cling to in the interwoven instruments sounds.

Listening to A Song For Starlit Beaches by Yndi Halda. Its a sad song but I am in happy mood and experecing a very different feel from the last time. Guess my ears picking up the happy chords this time.


----------



## Neuron (Sep 12, 2010)

Suffer Well - Depeche Mode
Precious - Depeche Mode
Blasphemous Rumors - Depeche Mode
World in my eyes - Depeche Mode

Almost became a fan of this band..


----------



## pra_2006 (Sep 12, 2010)

muse - neutron star collision
All Yours - Metric 
Eminem - Love The Way You Lie ft Rihanna
B.o.B Ft Bruno Mars-Nothin On You
Paramore - Decode
Miley Cyrus - Party In The U.S.A.


all are awesome songs to hear


----------



## Faun (Sep 13, 2010)

Last Words - The Real Tuesday Weld


----------



## Rahim (Sep 14, 2010)

Barra Barra - Hans Zimmer (Black Hawk Down)


----------



## Neuron (Sep 17, 2010)

Waiting For The End - LP
Robot Boy - LP
When They Come For Me - LP
Burning In The Skies - LP


----------



## Techn0crat (Sep 20, 2010)

Inception soundtrack
when listening to end of 528491 on headphones,feels like something has entered in my brain...an idea maybe?


----------



## red dragon (Sep 21, 2010)

Face of Melinda-Opeth.
Nursery rhymes-Novembre.


----------



## Nithu (Sep 22, 2010)

Deuces - Chris Brown Ft. Tyga & Kevin MCcall_* 
*_Tik Tok - KESHA_*

*_


----------



## Piyush (Sep 22, 2010)

No love--->lil wayne feat. Eminem


----------



## omsai@8 (Sep 23, 2010)

The cranberries -Ode to my Family


----------



## IronCruz (Sep 26, 2010)

Selena Gomez & The Scene-A Year Without rain
Kylie Minogue-Red Blooded Woman
Three Days Grace - Pain
Adam Lambert - Whataya Want From Me
Indestructible - Disturbed
Owl City-Fireflies


----------



## tobbyhot (Sep 28, 2010)

song:"why not me"
singer:Enrique 
actually the whole album is awesome 
and there is one rocking song "I like it" that's also awesome track...


----------



## Faun (Oct 8, 2010)

Audrey
AUDREY // NEW ALBUM, THE FIERCE AND THE LONGING!

A completely different kind of music, quite ethereal !


----------



## Faun (Oct 14, 2010)

A speeding car - Mono


----------



## Aerohawk (Oct 18, 2010)

Neutral Milk Hotel - In The Aeroplane Over The Sea

The whole goddamn album.


----------



## Krow (Oct 18, 2010)

Cowboy Bebop end credits song - The Real Folk Blues


----------



## Minoga (Oct 19, 2010)

Dan Balan  - Justify Sex


----------



## Nithu (Oct 19, 2010)

B.o.B. Ft. Bruno Mars - Nothin On You
Taio Cruz Feat. Ludacris - Break your heart
Usher Ft. will.i.am - OMG


----------



## Krow (Oct 19, 2010)

Remember the Day - Pink Floyd


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 19, 2010)

Nithu said:


> Taio Cruz Feat. Ludacris - Break your heart



check this out 
a cover of the song... i love it

YouTube - Taio Cruz Ft. Ludacris - Break Your Heart (Tyler Ward family acoustic cover) - Download on iTunes


----------



## confused!! (Oct 21, 2010)

I would love you t want me - LOBO


----------



## Neuron (Oct 21, 2010)

Asereje,The Ketchup Song - Las Ketchup


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 21, 2010)

The Submarines- Declare a new state (the whole album)


----------



## ico (Oct 22, 2010)

confused!! said:


> I would love you t want me - LOBO


Nice to see you back.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 22, 2010)

Listening to a lot of lamb of God these days

*Descending* by *Lamb of God* from *Sacrament*


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 22, 2010)

^^ awesome drumming by chris adler in this song


----------



## Faun (Oct 24, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> The Submarines- Declare a new state (the whole album)



Must say awesome band. I came to know abt them from the movie Nick and Norah's Infinite Playlist. Xavia was the song 

Listening to Caspian - Tertia, its ecstatic and enthralled me.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 25, 2010)

Faun said:


> Must say awesome band. I came to know abt them from the movie Nick and Norah's Infinite Playlist. Xavia was the song
> 
> Listening to Caspian - Tertia, its ecstatic and enthralled me.



haven't heard that one..will get it right away..


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 25, 2010)

Faun said:


> Must say awesome band. I came to know abt them from the movie Nick and Norah's Infinite Playlist. Xavia was the song
> 
> Listening to Caspian - Tertia, its ecstatic and enthralled me.



haven't heard that one..will get it right away.. BTW, thanx for recommending AUDREY- THE FIERCE AND THE LONGING .its quite "different"...but i loved it(not all the songs, but they are growing on me)....



Aerohawk12 said:


> Neutral Milk Hotel - In The Aeroplane Over The Sea
> The whole goddamn album.



Thanx for this...loved it..


----------



## way2jatin (Oct 25, 2010)

linkin park- numb and in the end


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 27, 2010)

does anyone here listen to *METRIC* & *Yeah Yeah Yeahs* ? i think they are pretty good.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 1, 2010)

hey Faun (ichi), do you know of any good sites for music reviews?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 1, 2010)

Halowd be thy name by cradle of filth. Originally by iron maiden.


----------



## Faun (Nov 1, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> hey Faun (ichi), do you know of any good sites for music reviews?


Nah, I usually go to last.fm and it generally ends up listening some songs and then deciding to like it or not.

For post rock go to atpr forum. 


Strange and Beautiful - Aqualung


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 1, 2010)

guess i'll just check out the artists i like on last.fm & check the similar bands listed there.


----------



## rajeshjsl (Nov 1, 2010)

this band made me their fan in first listen , efffffffing awesome !!
must listen , will make you a fan 

the birthday massacre - happy birthday
the birthday massacre - holiday
the birthday massacre - red star
the birthday massacre - looking glass

must listen !! (dont forget the earphone )


----------



## Aerohawk (Nov 2, 2010)

I was wondering if you guys need to listen to a song a few times to start to dig it (apologies for lack of a better word).



himadri_sm said:


> Thanx for this...loved it..



No problem, although I never really had any interest in music a friend recommended it to me as well and I was like
*www.truimagz.com/host/aerohawk12/folder1/43869865898.png


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 2, 2010)

Aerohawk12 said:


> I was wondering if you guys need to listen to a song a few times to start to dig it (apologies for lack of a better word)



depends...some songs take time..some just blow you away the moment you listen to them...you should try these- 
*The Submarines*- declare a new state
*Metric*- fantasies


----------



## Faun (Nov 2, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> depends...some songs take time..some just blow you away the moment you listen to them...you should try these-



Absolutely right. Like ASMZ, GY!BE, Caspian, Jesu, Mono and one album from EITS which have become my fav now !


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 2, 2010)

_"A Song For The Hopeless"_ by All That Remains


----------



## NainO (Nov 2, 2010)

Any recommendations for some hip hop song???


----------



## Piyush (Nov 2, 2010)

NainO said:


> Any recommendations for some hip hop song???



check out some of the latest albums of eminem
and here are some songs
forever
no love
love the way u lie
taking my balls


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 2, 2010)

Mea Culpa by Enigma........
Their first album is just awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## Neuron (Nov 5, 2010)

Right Now - Fort Minor


----------



## way2jatin (Nov 5, 2010)

challa india from CROOK


----------



## Desmond (Nov 6, 2010)

Now you got something to die for by Lamb of God from Ashes of the Wake

\m/ \m/


----------



## Nithu (Nov 6, 2010)

*Owl City - Fireflies* this is really really nice song...


----------



## Faun (Nov 6, 2010)

Moksha - Caspian


----------



## Piyush (Nov 6, 2010)

Nithu said:


> *Owl City - Fireflies* this is really really nice song...



really catchy music


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 8, 2010)

Has anyone tried this song......

[youtube]RR-90zqxZtk[/youtube]


----------



## skippednote (Nov 8, 2010)

Death - Zombie Ritual
Porcupine Tree - Halo
Machine Head - Halo


----------



## papul1993 (Nov 9, 2010)

Almost Honest -- Megadeth


----------



## Piyush (Nov 9, 2010)

@rhitwick
WOW...."KUCHI KUCHI"
thats awesome


----------



## Faun (Nov 10, 2010)

VCR - The xx


----------



## Sid_hooda (Nov 11, 2010)

The blackening (whole album's on repeat) - Machine Head
Hourglass (the epic years DVD) - Lamb of God


----------



## tkin (Nov 11, 2010)

Holy ghost, dreamscape, speak to angels, trinity -009 sound system.


----------



## Krow (Nov 12, 2010)

Deewana Hua Badal

Brigitte Fontaine (not sure which song - was listening while reading.)


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 14, 2010)

If anyone here understands bengali, would know what song this is, rest all, please get hold of you bengali frnd and make him/her translate this for you. First he/she would be amazed by this song, then he/she would make sure you understood it 

Song: Amake amar moto thakte dao from the movie Autograph

A failed attempt to translate this song:-
Let me be as I am
I've collected myself as I pleased
Things I did not achieve, let them stay unachieved
Life is useless if you achieve everything

[youtube]vYsfSlEBh5Y[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 15, 2010)

*Alkaline Trio*- Radio

*Stars*- Dead Hearts; Wasted Daylight


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 16, 2010)

Do it Like Me - Ruff Diamondz


----------



## Faun (Nov 16, 2010)

Taijin Kyofusho - The Evpatoria Report


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 19, 2010)

*The xx*- Night Time


----------



## Gollum (Nov 19, 2010)

Faun said:


> Taijin Kyofusho - The Evpatoria Report



which one is the artist?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 19, 2010)

^^first part ....may be


----------



## Faun (Nov 19, 2010)

Gollum said:


> which one is the artist?



The Evpatoria Report.



himadri_sm said:


> *The xx*- Night Time



Something very beautiful about their music :C_rabbit:


----------



## IronCruz (Nov 21, 2010)

Nickelback- How you remind me.
Rise against-Re education.
Club can't handle me.


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Nov 21, 2010)

@rhitwick  well i am not able to understand bengali but still    nice song ..........


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 21, 2010)

Dangerous Dave said:


> @rhitwick  well i am not able to understand bengali but still    nice song ..........



Thanx.
I wish if u could manage someone translate it for u...not much music, but the lyrics here are main.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 22, 2010)

*Great Northern*- Story, Houses.


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2010)

*Tose Naina Laage* - Anwar OST

Rediscovering the lost gems. This one is simply awesome.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 23, 2010)

@ *Faun* : What are your favorite solo artists or bands?


----------



## Piyush (Nov 23, 2010)

chasing cars by snow patrol

how u remind me by nickelback


----------



## Faun (Nov 23, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> @ *Faun* : What are your favorite solo artists or bands?


Auqalung (Matt Hales) for sure dunno if I remember anyone else.



Piyush said:


> chasing cars by snow patrol


Good one. Many songs are quite good from the same band but they are kind of mushy gushy


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 23, 2010)

iktara from wake up sid


----------



## Goten (Nov 23, 2010)

deadmau5 - I remember.

Peace Out~~~!


----------



## gagan007 (Nov 23, 2010)

"My Name is Sheila...Sheila Ki Jawani...." from the movie "Tees Maar Khan"


----------



## Piyush (Nov 23, 2010)

Faun said:


> A
> Good one. Many songs are quite good from the same band but they are kind of mushy gushy



yup they are kind of that songs...

it happens sometimes that u just wanna hear them and no one else


----------



## NainO (Nov 24, 2010)

Wiz Khalifa - Black and Yellow


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 24, 2010)

the unforgiven III - Metallica


----------



## skippednote (Nov 24, 2010)

Cannibal Corpse - Hammer Smashed Face
Necrophagist - Stabwound


----------



## asingh (Nov 24, 2010)

Blood Red Skies - Judas Priest
Heaven and Hell - Black Sabbath (with R.J.Dio on vocals)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 25, 2010)

Boulevard of Broken Dreams and Basket Case - Green Day
Unforgiven - Metallica


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 26, 2010)

*Jeniferever*- Ox- Eye, Sparrow hills, Green meadow island

Really ambient...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 26, 2010)

Where Do We Draw The Line from Revolution Roulette by Poets of the Fall. Totally addicted!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 26, 2010)

iragai pole-naan  mahan alla

ena thedi vanda anjalai


----------



## Faun (Nov 29, 2010)

Sajni - Jal


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 30, 2010)

All Rihanna Songs....


----------



## abhidev (Nov 30, 2010)

If I die young - by band perry
Leaving on a jet plane - the one in armageddon movie(just awesome)
big yellow taxi -county crows


----------



## NainO (Nov 30, 2010)

*Grenade* by Bruno Mars (slightly sensitive )


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2010)

Humain Itna Pyaar - Jal

emo time :'|


----------



## Piyush (Nov 30, 2010)

*the day i died* by just jack
jubaan par chadh gaya he


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 30, 2010)

Faun said:


> Humain Itna Pyaar - Jal
> 
> emo time :'|



jal's songs are pretty good...anyone can turn emo..


----------



## Faun (Dec 1, 2010)

^^Yep.
again,

Humain Itna Pyaar - Jal


----------



## aby geek (Dec 2, 2010)

shiela ki jawani


----------



## abhidev (Dec 6, 2010)

Secrets - One Republic
i am yours - jason mraz


----------



## abhijangda (Dec 6, 2010)

All Backstreet Boys songs.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 6, 2010)

aby geek said:


> shiela ki jawani



yep...its quite catchy..kind of sticks on you.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 6, 2010)

aby geek said:


> shiela ki jawani





but most of the moves are copied from other songs/artists


----------



## Faun (Dec 11, 2010)

Path of The Sandwraith - WW OST


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 11, 2010)

Good Life - OneRebublic


----------



## Faun (Dec 11, 2010)

The Earth is Not  A Cold Dead Place 

Whole album !


----------



## Kishal (Dec 12, 2010)

Eminem's recovery- the whole album and lp's burning in the skies from a thousand suns


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 12, 2010)

'Rhinestone Eyes' by Gorillaz.


----------



## Aerohawk (Dec 12, 2010)

Something Good Can Work by Two Doors Cinema Club.

Also Tiny Grief Song, the Great Migrations one. Had to use a magnifying glass to see it at the bottom.


----------



## Faun (Dec 14, 2010)

Tere Bin Laden OST, it's cheesy but reminiscent me of childhood days


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 14, 2010)

Wherever I May Roam - Metallica


----------



## a_medico (Dec 14, 2010)

Faun said:


> Tere Bin Laden OST, it's cheesy but reminiscent me of childhood days




Even I was humming those songs for a week after I watched it.

Currently loving this song at the background of Oldboy style fight sequence by Jude law in Repo Men

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=yd_UNW8uw1A&feature=related


----------



## aby geek (Dec 15, 2010)

faun nice to know you liked song from tbl.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 15, 2010)

Red Dead Redemption- far away


----------



## a_medico (Dec 15, 2010)

♫ If I rise - Dido & AR Rahmaan - Interesting.


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 16, 2010)

White Walls - Between The Buried And Me


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2010)

All ambiance scores of Prey



aby geek said:


> faun nice to know you liked song from tbl.


Yeah, songs are quirky but nice.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 16, 2010)

ISHPIDERMAN ISHPIDERMAN......

desi version of spiderman on youtube
must watch


----------



## Faun (Dec 16, 2010)

^^lol
YouTube - Indian Spiderman


----------



## abhidev (Dec 19, 2010)

Ainvayi Ainvayi Lut gaya!!!!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey Jude - The Beatles


----------



## aby geek (Dec 19, 2010)

heres a very good song 

Sohniye Dil Nahin Lagda by


----------



## Faun (Dec 23, 2010)

Love the lyrics and the song:
[youtube]7Zqk0YZAawI[/youtube]


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Dec 24, 2010)

[youtube]AAW04snSNY8[/youtube]
simply superb... hindi metal by the band Qayaas
it's the whole spectrum... melodious to metal


----------



## Faun (Dec 25, 2010)

Weaving Spiders Come Not Here - Blueneck


----------



## NainO (Dec 29, 2010)

Bewafa - Imran Khan


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 29, 2010)

Eminem feat Rihanna - I love the way you lie

Creed - My Sacrifice..(pretty old song.)


----------



## Faun (Dec 30, 2010)

Udaan


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 31, 2010)

American Idiot - Green Day


----------



## Refract (Dec 31, 2010)

Geet - udaan, Amit trivedi , the composer to watch out in next decade


----------



## Faun (Jan 1, 2011)

^^same..............


----------



## NainO (Jan 1, 2011)

Down on me - Jeremih feat. 50 Cent


----------



## cooljeba (Jan 3, 2011)

I am always addicted to

Nothing Else Matters - Metallica


----------



## Faun (Jan 3, 2011)

Barron's word list by Prof M Krupa Shankar lol


----------



## Achuth (Jan 3, 2011)

sean paul - temperature
Enrique - Tonight


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 3, 2011)

Katy Perry - Firework. Good song.

[youtube]QGJuMBdaqIw[/youtube]


----------



## azzu (Jan 3, 2011)

Rooba rooba - Orange (telugu)
lovely day - 127 hours 
never hear surf music again  - "127 hours " -- Awesome one


----------



## Achuth (Jan 4, 2011)

ceza -holocaust
ainvayi ainvayi - band baja baraath 
mein toh aainvayi ainvayi ainvayi ainvayi lut gayaaaa!!!

ceza -holocaust
ainvayi ainvayi - band baja baraath 
mein toh aainvayi ainvayi ainvayi ainvayi lut gayaaaa!!!


----------



## abhidev (Jan 5, 2011)

*No Love* - Eminem and Lil wayne(Remix of What is love)... awesome rap by Eminem....awesome!!


----------



## Faun (Jan 5, 2011)

Tune Jo Na Kaha


----------



## Aerohawk (Jan 6, 2011)

Syke! Life Is Awesome! - Bomb The Music Industry!


----------



## Piyush (Jan 6, 2011)

Viva la Vida- *Coldplay*


----------



## vickybat (Jan 6, 2011)

Currently addicted to " When the dawn breaks(cicada's club mix)" by Narcotic Thrust.

The genre is lounge trance


----------



## aby geek (Jan 6, 2011)

laung da lashkara - patiala house


----------



## abhidev (Jan 7, 2011)

Love is gone - David Guetta rocks


----------



## Rahim (Jan 7, 2011)

Aali Re - Nobody Killed Jessica


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jan 11, 2011)

Snow Patrol- You Could Be Happy...


----------



## NainO (Jan 11, 2011)

"Tune mere jana kabhi nhi jana"

Don't know the exact name of singer and song 
I think it's Emptiness by Aadil.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jan 12, 2011)

Red Dead Redemption- Dead Man's Gun....this song is amazing..


----------



## Faun (Jan 12, 2011)

himadri_sm said:


> Snow Patrol- You Could Be Happy...



Take a glorious bite out of this whole world 

Kahani Mohabbat Ki - Strings


----------



## Nemes!s (Jan 18, 2011)

with a spirit - 009 Sound System (most abused song on youTube)
Mann Lafanga bada - Lafangey Parindey 
Mine - Taylor Swift
Mere Bina - Crook
Love the way you Lie -  Eminem & Rihanna
Gal Mitthi Mitthi -   aisha
Rang Rang Mere Rang Rang Mein - Hollywood Bollywood (old movie- Rahul Khanna & Lisa Ray)
Dynamite - Tao Cruz
Adhoore - Break Ke Baad


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jan 18, 2011)

Twist n Shout- The Beatles


----------



## IronCruz (Jan 23, 2011)

MTV ROADIES THEME-YAHAN
Dil To bachcha hai Rock-Ishqiya
Darude-Feel The beat
Keep On Moving (FNP Remix) Starstylers feat. Michy Clubland
Christina Aguilera - Genie In A Bottle
Chipmunk - Flying High
Dreamnation - Daggmask
Joker & Thief- Wolfmother
Lady GaGa - Bad Romance
Taio Cruz-Dynamite


----------



## Faun (Jan 24, 2011)

Sau Gram Zindagi


----------



## Faun (Jan 25, 2011)

Moon OST


----------



## Piyush (Jan 25, 2011)

^^sau gram zindagi-?
which movie?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 25, 2011)

^
Guzaarish.


----------



## IronCruz (Jan 26, 2011)

I listen a song in bus,donno whether it's telugu or tamil, it had a good bass and nice chorus with words like BOM BOM, Can anyone tell me which song is that. Yeah it was something like trance...


----------



## Rahim (Jan 26, 2011)

*Jinhe Naaz Hai Hind Par* from *Pyaasa*

The lyrics are full of questions.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 29, 2011)

Not my kind of genre in Music but I'm addicted to 
"Emptiness" by Rohan Rathore...people say he died of cancer 15 days after recording the song..don't know if it's true but the song is goood...
Link.
download the first one...It's legal as it is not of any album and has no copyright issues..
Enjoy

Emptiness Rohan Rathore Mp3 Download


----------



## insaneYLN (Jan 30, 2011)

Lange feat. Sarah Howells - Out Of The Sky (Black Army Remix)

&

Isma-Ae vs Strobe - Monkey Square


----------



## Piyush (Jan 30, 2011)

The day I died - Just Jack


----------



## Faun (Jan 31, 2011)

Tum Kaha Chal Diye - Jal

Abhi Kuch Dino Se - Dil Toh Baccha Hai Ji

Makes me cheer up every-time


----------



## IronCruz (Feb 1, 2011)

Katy Perry Fireworks and Teenage Dreams!!!


----------



## Piyush (Feb 1, 2011)

does anyone know the name of the song being played in the VODAFONE's ad in which many kids are getting photographed in a tent like structure?


----------



## Rahim (Feb 3, 2011)

*Rasiya* from *Mangal Pandey*
Damn such a flirtatious and yet lovely song.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 7, 2011)

Hold my hand - MJ and Akon


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2011)

Sleep by Story of the year.


----------



## azzu (Feb 7, 2011)

Sweet Dreams-yahaan- (Roadies 8 song) ..
SLow flow...nice song


----------



## nims11 (Feb 7, 2011)

FIX YOU & STRAWBERRY SWING - coldplay
also enjoyin evanescence (not sure abt the spelling)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 7, 2011)

'Just The Way You Are' from Doo-Woops & Hooligans by Bruno Mars.


----------



## NainO (Feb 8, 2011)

Rocketeer (ft. Ryan Tedder) - Far East Movement


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 8, 2011)

I discovered Justin Bieber too late. Currently addicted to Baby & Eenie Meenie.


----------



## Faun (Feb 9, 2011)

^^NNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
nevermind

I believer - Haute Tension OST


----------



## vickybat (Feb 9, 2011)

Narcotic thrust- When the dawn breaks (cicada mix)


----------



## Neuron (Feb 9, 2011)

Right Now Taste The Victory - Britney Spears
Room Service - Bryan Adams


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Feb 9, 2011)

Another good hindi songs...
Euphoria - Ab na ja


----------



## NainO (Feb 9, 2011)

Heartless - by Kanye West


----------



## a_medico (Feb 9, 2011)

Regina Spektor - Fidelity (OST-Love and other drugs)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 9, 2011)

Digging some old Linkin Park after quite some time. Their first few albums were so much better than what they make now.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 9, 2011)

^^they make crap now

hybrid theory and albums before this one were all good


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 9, 2011)

A Thousand Suns was monkey poop.


----------



## Neuron (Feb 10, 2011)

^^I partially agree with that

Champagne - Cavo


----------



## Faun (Feb 10, 2011)

No Surprise - Radiohead


----------



## asingh (Feb 10, 2011)

Heaven and Hell - Black Sabbath (with RJ Dio)


----------



## Neuron (Feb 11, 2011)

Fragile Tension - Depeche Mode


----------



## hoodiboy (Feb 11, 2011)

Carl Douglas - Kung Fu Fighting..


----------



## Faun (Feb 21, 2011)

Where do you go - Sister Hazel


----------



## Piyush (Feb 21, 2011)

^^u reminded me of another song with the same name

Where'd u go - Fort Minor


----------



## hoodiboy (Feb 21, 2011)

The Greenhornes Feat. Holly Golightly - There Is An End
From Broken Flowers OST


----------



## nims11 (Feb 22, 2011)

Persona 3 OST


----------



## skippednote (Feb 22, 2011)

Black Jack Davey - The White Stripes (Bob Dylan Cover)
Californication - Red Hot Chili Pepper


----------



## Neuron (Feb 22, 2011)

Cloud Number Nine - Bryan Adams

Come Undone - Cavo
Disappear - Cavo
This band is good


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2011)

Unintended - Muse


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 24, 2011)

Mumford & Sons- The Cave

[youtube]fNy8llTLvuA[/youtube]


----------



## urbn_geek (Feb 24, 2011)

Soul Survivor- Young Jeezy Ft. AKON
_____________AND_______________

Kush - Dr. DRE Ft. Snoop Dogg and AKON

UrbnGeek


----------



## abhidev (Feb 24, 2011)

Dj got us falling in love -Usher


----------



## TSPatange_1309 (Feb 24, 2011)

Immortal ... one of d best


----------



## hoodiboy (Feb 24, 2011)

Taio Cruz - Higher (feat. Travie McCoy)


----------



## IronCruz (Feb 27, 2011)

Milk And Honey-Didi
The Rasmus - In The Shadows


----------



## Piyush (Feb 27, 2011)

^^in the shadows
an addicting one


----------



## asingh (Feb 27, 2011)

Take me out tonight


----------



## VarunN (Feb 28, 2011)

Deadmau5 - Raise Your Weapon 
MIDIval Punditz - Tonic[Original+Remixes]


----------



## abhidev (Feb 28, 2011)

asingh said:


> Take me out tonight



who's the artist?

What goes around - Justin Timberlake


----------



## veddotcom (Mar 2, 2011)

DEATH CAB FOR CUTIE  - Soul Meets Body 
BLACK EYED PEAS - Dont Lie
BLACK EYED PEAS - The Apl Song


----------



## Faun (Mar 2, 2011)

Yehi Hota Pyaar...lol


----------



## aby geek (Mar 2, 2011)

sadi galli from tanu weds manu


----------



## NainO (Mar 2, 2011)

Main Tenu Samjhawan Ki - Rahat Fateh Ali Khan


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2011)

gorillaz-feel Good Inc


----------



## Aerohawk (Mar 2, 2011)

Titus Andronicus - A More Perfect Union. I strongly suggest getting the album. Its called 'The Monitor'. My current favourite album.


----------



## IronCruz (Mar 4, 2011)

Pitbull Hey Baby


----------



## Neuron (Mar 6, 2011)

Going Under - Evanescence


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 6, 2011)

_Celestica_ by *Crystal Castles*
_Still Dreaming_ by *Silverstein*


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Mar 6, 2011)

Coming soon

KURIYAN TAUBA

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=AcujPdUHctU


----------



## Neuron (Mar 7, 2011)

Illusions - Cypress Hill


----------



## Vyom (Mar 7, 2011)

Hail to the GEEKS...

[YOUTUBE]FmWbBqiCxGc[/YOUTUBE]

It's Good be a Geek ...

Someone please tell me, how to embed youtube videos in posts!


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Snow Patrol * 
                  - The Lightning Strikes (Parts 1, 2 & 3)
                  - Chocolate
                  - Just Say Yes
                  - If There's a Rocket Tie Me To It
                  - Crack The Shutters

I wish i'd discovered this amazing band earlier...but still, better late than never, right.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 9, 2011)

^^+1

FACK-eminem


----------



## Vyom (Mar 9, 2011)

"Sheila ki Jawani" 
Just stuck in the mind, after I listened it early in the morning !


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2011)

himadri_sm said:


> *Snow Patrol *
> 
> - Chocolate
> 
> I wish i'd discovered this amazing band earlier...but still, better late than never, right.



Chocolate video is cool.

Other fav of mine are:
Chasing Cars
Run
The Planets Bend between Us
Signal Fire (video is a play about spiderman by kindergarten children )
Set The Fire to The Third Bar (perfect for two lovers separated)


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 9, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Hail to the GEEKS...
> 
> YouTube - Hail to the Geek- Deaf Pedestrians
> 
> ...



Use the Youtube tags [YOUTUBE]


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 9, 2011)

Die for Metal by Menowar
Pure \m/


----------



## Piyush (Mar 10, 2011)

P.I.M.P by G.Unit feat Snoop Dogg


----------



## Vyom (Mar 10, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> Use the Youtube tags [YOUTUBE]



I edited my post (post no. #2352), and inserted youtube link in [YOUTUBE] tags, but I can just see a white box, and no youtube vid


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> I edited my post (post no. #2352), and inserted youtube link in [YOUTUBE] tags, but I can just see a white box, and no youtube vid


Just paste the code for the video like "AcujPdUHctU" not the entire URL.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 10, 2011)

/me addicted to "I need a Doctor" by Dr.Dre Feat. Eminem & Skylar Grey. From the upcoming album Detox


----------



## Vyom (Mar 10, 2011)

Faun said:


> Just paste the code for the video like "AcujPdUHctU" not the entire URL.



OH YA!! vamsi_krishna did that for me... somethings even Geek's learn the hard way.... 
Thanks.


----------



## mohiuddin (Mar 11, 2011)

1.song is created by a
student of IIT,India named
Rohan Rathore. He was suffering
from cancer. He created this
masterpiece dedicating to his
girlfriend. He died after 15 days.
The emotion of this song is truly
unbelievable.
2.decode by paramore.


----------



## Neuron (Mar 13, 2011)

Giving In - Adema
Bring Me To Life - Evanescence ft Linkin Park


----------



## Piyush (Mar 13, 2011)

^^+1 for Bring me to life


----------



## Krow (Mar 13, 2011)

Oasis - Don't look back in anger


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2011)

Jee Karda


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 14, 2011)

Infected Mushroom - Dracul


Neuron said:


> Bring Me To Life - Evanescence ft Linkin Park


noooooo!!!! thats blasphemy. listen to the original version(not the official one) its got a great solo


----------



## asingh (Mar 14, 2011)

Human Touch - Bruce S.


----------



## reddead (Mar 14, 2011)

mohiuddin said:


> 1.song is created by a
> student of IIT,India named
> Rohan Rathore. He was suffering
> from cancer. He created this
> ...



lol,do you belive this stuff!
its fake dude...its for publicity
check this out
The mystery of Rohan Rathore - Hindustan Times


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 14, 2011)

reddead said:


> lol,do you belive this stuff!
> its fake dude...its for publicity
> check this out
> The mystery of Rohan Rathore - Hindustan Times



hit the nail bang-on the head. if ur dying, will u write ghazals or will u spend time with ur family?
ur girlfriend will forget u after sometime(if she doesnt, then what a lucky fellow!!), but ur parents will never forget you.

it just proves that ppl are gullible fools, maybe if i tell others im dying of cancer, maybe i'll get more fame?

-----------

Pink Floyd - Echoes


----------



## abhidev (Mar 14, 2011)

Desert rain - Edward maya

awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## Piyush (Mar 14, 2011)

Faun said:


> Jee Karda



tujhe kya ho gaya


---------- Post added at 05:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:50 PM ----------

Do Ya Thang


----------



## NainO (Mar 14, 2011)

Bow Chika Wow Wow (Remix) - Mike Posner feat. Lil Wayne


----------



## Techn0crat (Mar 14, 2011)

Wish - NIN


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2011)

Piyush said:


> tujhe kya ho gaya


Giving some space to crap


----------



## Krow (Mar 15, 2011)

Oasis: Stand by me


----------



## Piyush (Mar 15, 2011)

Look at me now-Chris Brown feat. Busta Rhymes and Lil Wayne
busta rhymes really pwned every rapper on this earth


----------



## reddead (Mar 15, 2011)

coldplay-the scientist
lady antebellum-hello world
led zeppelin-stairway to heaven


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 18, 2011)

Track: How do U want it
Album: All Eyez on me (1995)
Artist: 2pac (Tupac)
Genere: Hip Hop/ Rap


[youtube]nlvS_Uk5yJM[/youtube]


----------



## mohiuddin (Mar 19, 2011)

Wtf? It is fake..? was
too noob to mistrust it.


----------



## NainO (Mar 19, 2011)

Black Eyed Peas - Just Can't Get Enough


----------



## asingh (Mar 19, 2011)

*Vamsi*, that is an awesome song. Sad the legend is not with us anymore.

Anything by Nazia Hassan.


----------



## Faun (Mar 20, 2011)

Ezio's family


----------



## d3p (Mar 20, 2011)

" Shine ON " by R.I.O


----------



## reddead (Mar 21, 2011)

started listening to U2 recently , here are my favs 
SUNDAY BLOODY SUNDAY
PRIDE....


----------



## Piyush (Mar 25, 2011)

I need a doctor - eminem feat Dr. Dre (hell yeah... He's back)
Black n yellow - Wiz Khalifa*(my personal recommendation to everyone)*
Coming home - Diddy feat Skylar grey *(my 2nd personal recommendation to everyone)*


----------



## Neuron (Mar 26, 2011)

Piyush said:


> I need a doctor - eminem feat Dr. Dre (hell yeah... He's back)
> Black n yellow - Wiz Khalifa*(my personal recommendation to everyone)*
> Coming home - Diddy feat Skylar grey *(my 2nd personal recommendation to everyone)*


+3 (+1 to each)
Meanwhile I am addicted to,

Chasing Pirates - Norah Jones
Complicated - Avril Lavigne


----------



## koolbuddy92 (Mar 26, 2011)

^^ +3
Sky High - Wiz Khalifa
Deuces (Remix) - Chris brown
Kickstarts (Dubstep mix) - Example


----------



## Rahim (Mar 26, 2011)

All Rekha Bharadwaj's songs are awesome.


----------



## Neuron (Mar 28, 2011)

Be Somebody - Fort Minor
Remember The Name - Fort Minor
Petrified (Doors Remix) - Fort Minor

Fort Minor is the new LP


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 28, 2011)

_"Sometimes"_ by Miami Horror.


----------



## NainO (Mar 28, 2011)

Kryptonite - by Purple Ribbon All-Stars
one hell of a hip-hop/rap song


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 29, 2011)

Sweet Dreams
White Rabbit
and 
Army of Me

from "Sucker Punch"

Totally hooked to 'em


----------



## Faun (Mar 29, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Sweet Dreams



Marilyn Manson ?


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 29, 2011)

Faun said:


> Marilyn Manson ?


No, Emily Browning


----------



## Vyom (Mar 29, 2011)

"*Price Tag*", song by British recording artist Jessie J, featuring American rapper B.o.B.
Hooked to this song from a while, and start to dance whenever I hear it on the radio!

Video is a little awkward and/or strange! But thats what it makes it memorable. 

[YOUTUBE]qMxX-QOV9tI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nims11 (Mar 29, 2011)

my favourite Iron Maiden songs-
dance of death
hallowed be thy name
rime of the ancient mariner(13 minutes!! but worth it)
trooper
the clairvoyant
different world
fear of the dark
aces high
powerslave
wasted years

and many more!!! i just love this band!


----------



## IronCruz (Mar 31, 2011)

RIO - When the sun comes down (Radio Mix)
BoB - Airplanes (Feat. Hayley Williams of Paramore)
Britney Spears-Overprotected
Edward Maya feat. Vika Jigulina - Desert Rain 
Naane Indhiran – Singam(Tamil)


----------



## Piyush (Mar 31, 2011)

DE GHUMA KE


----------



## bhushanm (Apr 1, 2011)

Sucker Punch soundtrack.


----------



## Krow (Apr 1, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> White Rabbit
> and
> Army of Me
> 
> ...



I am going to watch this movie for sure!

White Rabbit is the Jefferson Airplane song I am guessing. Is it? I love that song.

Bjork's song Army of Me is also on my likelist.

I have heard both songs before I knew of Sucker Punch's soundtrack.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 1, 2011)

Krow said:


> White Rabbit is the Jefferson Airplane song I am guessing. Is it? I love that song.



It says Emiliana Torrini.

YouTube - Emiliana Torrini - White Rabbit (Sucker Punch VA)


----------



## Krow (Apr 1, 2011)

^Oh! Will check it out...


----------



## bhushanm (Apr 1, 2011)

The song is the Jefferson Airplane one, but covered by that Torrinni chick for the SP OST.

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_Rabbit_(song)


----------



## Neuron (Apr 3, 2011)

Need You Now - Lady Antebellum


----------



## Piyush (Apr 3, 2011)

nearly all songs of 2Pac
he is a legend
wish he was alive

special thanks to vamsi for helping me getting his discography


----------



## Faun (Apr 3, 2011)

Koi Umeed - Ali Zafar



> Hum waha hai jahan se humko bhee
> Kuch hamari khabar nahi aati


----------



## nisargshah95 (Apr 4, 2011)

Keep searching - Sean Wright

Download this album for free: KEEP SEARCHING - Jamendo


----------



## bhushanm (Apr 4, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> "*Price Tag*", song by British recording artist Jessie J, featuring American rapper B.o.B.



It is a good song. The chick is good looking too, if only she didn't wear that nose ring!


----------



## NainO (Apr 4, 2011)

Best Love Song - T-Pain Ft. Chris Brown


----------



## Neuron (Apr 7, 2011)

The best song I've ever heard
[youtube]BIa9CeAmZaY[/youtube]


----------



## NainO (Apr 7, 2011)

^^^ which one?!

No Sleep - Wiz Khalifa


----------



## Neuron (Apr 7, 2011)

NainO said:


> ^^^ which one?!



The tagged one!


----------



## Faun (Apr 8, 2011)

Flight Over Venice 2 - AC 2 OST


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 8, 2011)

Dr. Dre feat. Eminem - "I Need A Doctor"


----------



## Faun (Apr 10, 2011)

Kash Ye Pal - Jal



> Kash ye pal tham jaye
> aapke hum ban jaye
> Jannat bhulake hum teri
> aakhon ke ashq ban jaye


----------



## aby geek (Apr 10, 2011)

saddi gali bhul ke from tanu weds manu


----------



## Piyush (Apr 10, 2011)

*jeena yaha....marna yaha...iske siwa....jaana kaha*


----------



## asingh (Apr 10, 2011)

Till the World Ends -- Brittany Spears.

VH1 has it on such heavy rotation.

Love this.


----------



## Neuron (Apr 11, 2011)

asingh said:


> Till the World Ends -- Brittany Spears



Man,its Britney Spears  and its a good song


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 11, 2011)

Guns 'N Roses- Paradise City


----------



## Faun (Apr 12, 2011)

Kuch Is Tarah


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2011)

Tik Tok - Kesha
Kiss Me thru the Phone - Soulja Boy
Take a Picture - Filter


----------



## asingh (Apr 12, 2011)

Tik tok is awesome, yea.


----------



## tkin (Apr 12, 2011)

asingh said:


> Tik tok is awesome, yea.


Just for you my friend:
[YOUTUBE]d7n8GqewJ2M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2011)

tkin said:
			
		

> Just for you my friend:


Thanks. I have the official video but not this one. Awesome. Even official video is kinda funny.

Was randomly listening found this gem
No Love - Eminem


----------



## Faun (Apr 13, 2011)

New Born - Muse


----------



## Piyush (Apr 13, 2011)

all of the below songs are from kanye west album :My twisted Dark Fantasy

All of the lights
Dark fantasy
Monster
Blame game
Runaway


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 13, 2011)

Bands i am trying nowadays -
Red
breaking benjamin
three days grace
hoobastank
Nickleback
& Hollywood undead's new album - American tragedy

Songs i am addicted to nowadays-
I hate everything about you - three days grace
The reason - Hoobastank
Edge of the earth - 30 seconds to mars
bullet, i dont wanna die, mother murder, pour me, hear me now, coming back down - Hollywood unead

My all time fav band-
Linkin Park.
And all time favorite song - 
1-Numb
2-In the end


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 13, 2011)

Bryan Adams- Summer of '69


----------



## Faun (Apr 13, 2011)

.=Pyro=. said:


> Bands i am trying nowadays -
> Red
> breaking benjamin
> three days grace
> ...



welcome to the internet.


----------



## xtremevicky (Apr 13, 2011)

Faun said:


> welcome to the internet.



Dont take the Piss ?


----------



## d3p (Apr 13, 2011)

*Desert Rose : Sting feat Cheb Mami.*

[YOUTUBE]UhhaVyY3NLk[/YOUTUBE]

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Shine On R-I-O*

[YOUTUBE]OhLOOdI23bE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 13, 2011)

Faun said:


> welcome to the internet.


what is that supposed to mean?? but it sounds cold.


----------



## IronCruz (Apr 13, 2011)

Tinie Tempah ft. Eric Turner - Written in the Stars


----------



## Neuron (Apr 13, 2011)

Innocente - Delirium
[youtube]T55WIXwtOKQ[/youtube]


Innocente - Delirium (tiesto mix)
[youtube]iLN7W2Y4jG8[/youtube]


----------



## aby geek (Apr 14, 2011)

tik tok is good yes.

i also like low by florida and t-pain .


----------



## meh (Apr 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ej6hCIB6Z7c[/YOUTUBE]

well, midnight rang out like a bell
and my heart sunk like a ship
deliver me from this hell before I sleep

well, my lungs can no longer breath
and my legs can no longer run
the only thing I need’s for this day to be done

and the bluebird can sing but the crow’s got the soul
and I’m a dog among kings with no self-control
and the only thing left’s to try to live
these things on my back no one could forgive

well, the sun shines behind us
and the storm is rollin’ in
and we need something to remind us how to feel again

well the blue bird can sing but the crow’s got the soul
and I’m a dog among kings with no self-control
and the only thing left’s to try to live
these things on my back no one could forgive

and I’m out on a limb but before that bow breaks
I’ll have one final memory, worn by mistake
and when midnight fails, drop like a stone
I got a short fuse to burn and I’m a long way from home


----------



## IronCruz (Apr 15, 2011)

O RE PIYA (AAJA NACHLE)
Char Baj Gaye
Pyaar Do Pyaar Lo
Kesha- We R Who we R
Shakira- LOCA
Britney Spears-Overprotected
MJ-Heal The world
And 
ALL LINKIN PARK SONGS


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 16, 2011)

SCAVA - Hollywood Undead


----------



## Neuron (Apr 16, 2011)

Angelicus - Delirium
[youtube]DqUb3L1IRYA[/youtube]

and Innocente - Delirium - These two, i just can't stop listening to.Finding myself to be a fan of trance genre.

Issho Ni - Linkin Park
[youtube]FWAiNtsEc8I[/youtube]


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 17, 2011)

Basket Case - Green day

hey guys, how to post videos??


----------



## Neuron (Apr 17, 2011)

^ Press the *quote* button corresponding to a post containing youtube a video.Now you can see the tags used and the way they are used.


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2011)

Da Funk - Daft Punk tiem


----------



## Krow (Apr 17, 2011)

Beatles - Hey Jude

Amazing song. Naaa na na nananana.....


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 18, 2011)

@Neuron - thanks man.


----------



## Neuron (Apr 18, 2011)

^ Happy to help.


The following songs from Delerium

Twilight
Euphoria
Wisdom (ft. Kristy Thirsk)
Duende
Lost And Found (ft.Jael)
Dust In gravity
After All

Such a discovery!


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2011)

Assassin's Creed 2 OST

The best game OST I've listened to this year.

How is the AC brotherhood OST, comparable to AC 2 OST ?


----------



## IronCruz (Apr 21, 2011)

Ke$ha-Blow
Kanye West - All Of The Lights
Sikkapatte Ishtapatte-Super(Kannada) 
Black Eyed peas-Just can't get Enough


----------



## Desmond (Apr 22, 2011)

Rememberance by Gojira


----------



## Neuron (Apr 23, 2011)

Let it go - Fauxliage. Leigh Nash,love her and her voice.
Love feat. Zoe Johnson - Delerium
Forever After feat Sultani - Delerium
Daylight - Delerium
Heaven's Earth feat. Kristy Thirsk (Matt Darey ReMix) - Delerium


----------



## Vartul (Apr 23, 2011)

Jungle Groove by Project Divinity.


----------



## sygeek (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey there delilah - Plain white T's. Next on the playlist is Half Alive - Second hand serenade


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 23, 2011)

Check this song ! Im getting remembrance of FINAL COUNTDOWN (heartthrob)

Tinie Tempah - Written In The Stars ft. Eric Turner 

Link -> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgFyi74DVjc


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Puddle of Mudd - Drift and Die

I am learning to play it on my guitar.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 24, 2011)

Keep me in your heart - Warren Zevon
Hosanna - Vinnai thandi varuvaya...


----------



## Techn0crat (Apr 24, 2011)

Separate Ways by Journey
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Rd7--rNpow
Contains SPOILERS


----------



## Faun (Apr 24, 2011)

Let Me Back In - EITS


----------



## Piyush (Apr 25, 2011)

shaan-->tanha dil....tanha safar...(the only song of his which i can listen to n number of times)


----------



## Faun (Apr 25, 2011)

Earth - AC2 OST


----------



## sygeek (Apr 25, 2011)

Sutta - Honey singh ROFL!


----------



## Piyush (Apr 25, 2011)

*sayonee--->junoon*
what a song
was searching my archives and found this after a long 8 years gap


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 25, 2011)

sygeek said:


> Sutta - Honey singh ROFL!



sutta is not by honey singh


----------



## bhushanm (Apr 25, 2011)

Hooked on _O'Death by Jen Titus_. Chanced upon it and can't get it out of my head.


----------



## sygeek (Apr 26, 2011)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> sutta is not by honey singh


My friends should start tagging the songs right...


----------



## Neuron (Apr 26, 2011)

Serenity - Delerium


----------



## Desmond (Apr 27, 2011)

Bad Company from Five Finger Death Punch

Really love the lyrics on this one.


----------



## Neuron (Apr 27, 2011)

Just A Dream - Delerium feat. Margaret Far


----------



## Techn0crat (Apr 27, 2011)

Pearl Jam - Black


----------



## Vyom (Apr 28, 2011)

My latest addiction... this song...

Saibo (Remix) - Shor in the City [2011]

[YOUTUBE]WsrUroiWeGk[/YOUTUBE]

────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────

Michael Learns To Rock - Blue Night

"When the blue night is over my face
On the dark side of the world in Space,
When I'm all alone with the stars above,
You are the One I Love"
Awesome Lyrics! Awesome Song!

[YOUTUBE]niXPa2_Zttk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 28, 2011)

24 Blood theme from Dexter. <- Greatness!


----------



## Piyush (Apr 28, 2011)

in da club<--listening after a long gap


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 28, 2011)

Arash Ft helena --> Broken angle


----------



## bhushanm (Apr 29, 2011)

_You Might Die Trying_ by _The Dave Matthews Band_. Inspirational, and cool!


----------



## IronCruz (May 1, 2011)

Tera Nasha-Bilz and Kashif
My Love-West Life
Karma Is A B!t(h-Shor in the City
Taboo-Don Omar
Blow-Ke$ha


----------



## freshseasons (May 3, 2011)

Jennifer Lopez ft. Pitbull - On the Floor

Britney Spears - Till the World Ends

Enrique Iglesias  Tonight (I'm Lovin' You)

 Ke$ha - Blow


----------



## gameranand (May 6, 2011)

Udit Narayan - Main Yahan Hoon
Avril  Lavigne - What the hell
Avril Lavigne - Take me away
Tinie Tempah - Written in the Stars


----------



## Piyush (May 6, 2011)

creed --> rain , six feet from the edge

nickelback --> rockstar , how you remind me


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 6, 2011)

Still Alive : Portal


----------



## NainO (May 7, 2011)

Blue Night - by MTRL (Michael Learns To Rock)


----------



## Neuron (May 9, 2011)

Terra Firma - Delerium


----------



## IronCruz (May 9, 2011)

Chalo Dilli(Title)
Tum Ho Mera Pyar-Haunted
Saibo-Shor in the city


----------



## DarkDante (May 10, 2011)

That's my stereo love-remix by DJ kapa of thats my name(akcent) and stereo love(Edward maya)


----------



## Sarath (May 10, 2011)

Another one by edward maya this time "Desert Rain"

YouTube - Edward Maya feat Vika Jigulina - Desert Rain ( Official Video )


----------



## asingh (May 10, 2011)

Any song from 'Gupt'.

Ayaa yaa yaa yaa yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Long live Viju Shah


----------



## sygeek (May 10, 2011)

Red - Pieces


----------



## Skud (May 10, 2011)

Scorpions - The Good Die Young


----------



## nmenon (May 12, 2011)

I listen to three songs very regularly
1. Into The Night - Chad Kroegar & Carlos Santana
2. Night of the Hunter - 30 Seconds to Mars
3. Hurricane - 30 Seconds to Mars

All three are different but they make a good combination for my preferences.


----------



## Piyush (May 12, 2011)

The Fray-->How to save a life


----------



## d3p (May 12, 2011)

Leave out all the rest...Linkin Park.


----------



## rajeevk (May 12, 2011)

Right now I am thinking of :
Sonu Nigam: "Ab mujhe raat din"
Michael Jackson: "Heal the world"


----------



## bhushanm (May 16, 2011)

asingh said:


> Any song from 'Gupt'.
> 
> Ayaa yaa yaa yaa yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Long live Viju Shah



Hey I had forgotten about this....awesome score! Too bad Bobby Deol isn't doing such movies any more.

Right now I am hooked to "Keep the streets empty for me" by _Fever Ray_. Haunting, this one! Just like "O' Death" by _Jen Titus_.


----------



## N900 (May 16, 2011)

Akon >one more time
JLo> on the floor
Jennifer Hudson>i remember me
Linking park>the catalyst


----------



## way2jatin (May 16, 2011)

Linkin Park - Catalyst and New divide

awsome !!!!


----------



## Piyush (May 16, 2011)

the following songs are from 2pac's album "Still I Rise"

-->Baby dont cry (the best one)
-->hell for a hustler
-->letter to the president
-->black jesuz
-->secrets of war
-->you can be touched


----------



## tkin (May 21, 2011)

*Celine Dion - A new day has come*
I believe old is gold, this song is so good.


----------



## Skud (May 21, 2011)

Yeh Dil Tumpe Aa Gaya - Aitraaz


----------



## Sarath (May 21, 2011)

Alexandra Stan - Mr Saxobeat

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAhHNCfA7NI


----------



## coderunknown (May 21, 2011)

She's A Genius by Jet.
watercolor by Pendulum.
Cinema by Benny Benassi (extracted it from NFS HP).


----------



## Piyush (May 21, 2011)

some more tracks from 2pac

-->All eyes on me
-->California love
-->me & my girlfriend
-->Trading war stories


----------



## nisargshah95 (May 21, 2011)

-> *Evil Things* and *Emergency* by TenPenny Joke [Awesome!]
-> *Hey God* by Etherdust
-> *Main Jaaonga* by Sifar

BTW I heard Sifar is going to release their new recording in the 1st or 2nd week of June.


----------



## DarkDante (May 22, 2011)

Deadmau5- Ghosts n' Stuff.
Epicer than Epic. Period. 
also hear the rob swire vocals version


----------



## Skud (May 22, 2011)

I Disappear - Metallica.


----------



## Faun (May 22, 2011)

() - Sigur Ros


----------



## coderunknown (May 22, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Still Alive : Portal



+1 to this. really nice song.


----------



## IronCruz (May 23, 2011)

Pitbull-Give me Everything
Haunted-Tum Ho Mera Pyaar,Jaaniya
Delhi Belly-Bhaag D.K. Bose


----------



## DarkDante (May 23, 2011)

Give me everything and DK bose are great


----------



## Vyom (May 23, 2011)

*This Song Gives Me Inspiration to Live!*

[youtube]LBTXNPZPfbE[/youtube]


----------



## DarkDante (May 24, 2011)

DeadMau5- Strobe.
I was left almost on the verge of tears.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 1, 2011)

Guys listen to songs of Delhi Belly. Total new sound and reminds me of Dev D music.

Currently addicted to "Naggadwale disco/udharwale khisko". Total WTF lyrics and experimental music

[youtube]OFbCDaPKOFM[/youtube]


----------



## azzu (Jun 1, 2011)

bhaag DK bose DK  

enammo aedho - Ko (tamil)


----------



## sygeek (Jun 1, 2011)

Bhaag Bose DK Aandhi Aayi - Delhi Belly
Nakkadwale Disco - Delhi Belly


----------



## DarkDante (Jun 1, 2011)

Skrillex- Scary monsters and nice sprites
what a bass line!
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSeNSzJ2-Jw


----------



## sygeek (Jun 3, 2011)

Na Na Na - My Chemical Romance "Must listen"

Best song to play in the morning..rocks me up


----------



## Rahim (Jun 3, 2011)

Requiem For Soprano, Mezzo Soprano, Two Mixed Choirs & Orchestra (Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra).


----------



## sygeek (Jun 3, 2011)

Na Na Na - My Chemical Romance

Best song to play in the morning..rocks me up


----------



## somi96 (Jun 4, 2011)

Skillet - Monster my favourite


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 4, 2011)

Billy Joel- The Downeaster Alexa.  A really powerful song. thanks a lot to ethan_hunt for recommending this in the must watch movies thread.

Lykke Li- Get Some.  Heard it on the trailer of Batman :Arkham City's Catwoman Intro trailer on youtube. Awesome song.


----------



## d3p (Jun 5, 2011)

This songs is totally cool sh!t....

[youtube]IKT5qsVvkEY[/youtube]


----------



## sygeek (Jun 5, 2011)

That song even sounds cooler with this video
[youtube]bm2htpfPyBc[/youtube]


----------



## DarkDante (Jun 5, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> This songs is totally cool sh!t....
> 
> [youtube]IKT5qsVvkEY[/youtube]



its nice!

Hehe Nakkadwale bhi baap hai


----------



## aby geek (Jun 6, 2011)

dhinka chika and character dheela


----------



## d3p (Jun 7, 2011)

bhaag bhaag D.K Bose.


----------



## azzu (Jun 7, 2011)

phr mohabbat(current deeply in love with this one) , haal-e-dil frm Murder 2
Easter alexa.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 7, 2011)

arey bhai sab log gali kyo de rahe ho yahan par?


----------



## rajat100493 (Jun 7, 2011)

'lighters','fast lane','echo' and 'take from me' from eminem and royce's leaked album scheduled to be released on 14th june


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2011)

And The Battle is Won - up-c down-c left-c right-c abc + start


----------



## v.Na5h (Jun 8, 2011)

Run D.k bose D.k


----------



## azzu (Jun 8, 2011)

aye quda - murder 2


----------



## abhidev (Jun 8, 2011)

refreshing video and a nice song.......

[YOUTUBE]YXwYJyrKK5A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IronCruz (Jun 8, 2011)

Senorita,Judas,chal kudi,ishk ka keeda.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 8, 2011)

Explosions In The Sky- Last Known Surroundings

Foster the People- Pumped Up Kicks, Call It What You Want

Neon Trees- Animal, 1983


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2011)

^^oh yeah, EITS 

Greet Death - Explosions In The Sky


----------



## aby geek (Jun 10, 2011)

shakira feat. pitbull - rabiosa


----------



## way2jatin (Jun 10, 2011)

Bhagg DK BOSE !!!!!


----------



## Vyom (Jun 10, 2011)

Currently addicted to songs shared by d3p5kor and abhidev: We no Speak Americano and Two Door Cinema Club- What You Know! Both are AWESOME!


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 10, 2011)

Abhi na jao chod kar ^_^
Frm Move ~Hum Dono


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 11, 2011)

Can anyone recommend me some bands similar to these-  1.  30 seconds to mars 
.             2. snow patrol
.             3. metric
.             4. muse
.             5. rise against

basically i am looking for rock, alternative rock, post rock, indie rock, progressive rock etc. please suggest current bands. & please don't suggest me anything like linkin park. thanks a lot.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 11, 2011)

@tejas did u watch the  two old ppl sing it in x factor. it was great.


----------



## d3p (Jun 11, 2011)

tum ho mera pyaar - Haunted.

this is a must watch, but with your own risk...

Bhaag D-k Bose 1080p

[youtube]eh1O8a-vs0s[/youtube]


----------



## Faun (Jun 11, 2011)

Sea Lawn - Caspian


----------



## aby geek (Jun 11, 2011)

d3p5kor : agar ye kissi ne dekha aur uske peeche se uske parents ne dekha to aap ko hi gaaliyan milengi


----------



## R2K (Jun 11, 2011)

Linkin park's songs gets better and better every time....I mean none of the songs they ever come up with sounds boring


----------



## Vyom (Jun 11, 2011)

^^ Yeah! LP songs only gets better with each hearing! Addicted to them!


----------



## d3p (Jun 11, 2011)

aby geek said:


> d3p5kor : agar ye kissi ne dekha aur uske peeche se uske parents ne dekha to aap ko hi gaaliyan milengi



there's a ultimate saying "truth is not bitter until unless its swallowed".

Same is what i follow, that the reason a warning note is mention.

BTW enjoy this from LP..

[youtube]Fda7FnIXkQA[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 12, 2011)

Woodkid- Iron.

this song features in the recently released *Assassin's Creed Revelations* E3 2011 Trailer. The song is just amazing. do check out the trailer also.

[youtube]vSkb0kDacjs[/youtube]


----------



## Faun (Jun 18, 2011)

Weaving Spiders Come not Here - Blueneck


----------



## way2jatin (Jun 18, 2011)

nakkadwale disko udaarwale kisko 

just lovin it !!!!


----------



## Piyush (Jun 18, 2011)

The Discography of 2-Pac is unbeatable


----------



## way2jatin (Jun 20, 2011)

sweety sweety sweety tera pyar chaida from DELHI BELLY 

Also watch this YouTube - ‪Nakkadwale DISCO, Udhaarwale KHISKO - Delhi Belly Song‬&rlm;

YouTube - ‪Switty Tera Pyaar -Official HD Video- Full Song - Delhi Belly - UTVgroup‬&rlm;

YouTube - ‪Switty Tera Pyaar -Official HD Video- Full Song - Delhi Belly - UTVgroup‬&rlm;


----------



## d3p (Jun 20, 2011)

Addicted to Phir Mohabat - Murder 2.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 25, 2011)

Payaliya - Dev D
What the hell - Avril Lavigne
Step up - Step Up OST


----------



## Nemes!s (Jun 25, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> there's a ultimate saying "truth is not bitter until unless its swallowed".
> 
> Same is what i follow, that the reason a warning note is mention.
> 
> ...



Thnx mate.. for reminding it... I had almost forgotton this song. Cheers


----------



## doomgiver (Jun 25, 2011)

Pepper by Butthole Surfers


----------



## Nipun (Jun 25, 2011)

Earlier it was "penchar" from Delhi Belly
Addicted to "haal-e-dil" from Murder 2.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Where is my mind* - from Sucker Punch OST....

*Clockwise Operetta, The Bottom, The Sea* - All from Machinarium OST

*The end of the begining, Coda* - God is an Astronaut

*Last Known Surroundings, Postcard From 1952* - Explosions in the Sky

*Still Alive* - Mirror's Edge OST

*English Curse, If ever i stray, One Foot before the other, Wessex Boy* - Frank Turner

*Wingwalker* - The Deadly Syndrome


----------



## Faun (Jun 26, 2011)

Amelie OST tiem :C_rabbit:


----------



## sygeek (Jun 26, 2011)

Nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan...nya-nya nyan...
[YOUTUBE]QH2-TGUlwu4[/YOUTUBE]



Spoiler



*4.bp.blogspot.com/-7eR9hdgKXyc/Tdoo1M1noeI/AAAAAAAAAEM/kf_KIufcNXw/s1600/Nyan+Cat+%255B+Art+%255D+1.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Jun 26, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> Nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan nyan...nya-nya nyan...



What the Hell just I listened!!!  AND....

*img88.imageshack.us/img88/2848/nyancatb.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 26, 2011)

that's because even you tube customized the seek bar for this video...


----------



## Vyom (Jun 26, 2011)

what is special about this video!


----------



## sygeek (Jun 26, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> what is special about this video!


Because it's a super awesome meme.


----------



## tkin (Jun 26, 2011)

Stereo love, by edward maya, very good, rocking beats, bassy, I like that.
Very similar to akcent's That's my name(or is it other way around?).


----------



## Faun (Jun 26, 2011)

Vorrina Pi - E.S. Posthumus


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Delhi Belly: Bhaag Bhaag D.K Bose!


----------



## Nipun (Jun 27, 2011)

Delhi Belly: Penchar


----------



## sanithkk81 (Jun 27, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Delhi Belly: Bhaag Bhaag D.K Bose!


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 27, 2011)

Faun said:


> Vorrina Pi - E.S. Posthumus



where do you dig out such artists from ? 

you & I seem to share a choice in music as i've always liked most (if not all) of your recommendations..


----------



## Faun (Jun 28, 2011)

^^nothing...was on a exploring spree some years back. Found the right genre for me - Post Rock.

I Want Love - Silent Hill 3 OST


----------



## a_medico (Jun 28, 2011)

Bjork feat. Skunk Anansie – Army of Me (Sucker Punch OST)


----------



## azzu (Jun 28, 2011)

superchor -Oye lucky! lucky oye


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 28, 2011)

sanithkk81 said:


>



Even you like the song   ?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 28, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^^nothing...was on a exploring spree some years back. Found the right genre for me - Post Rock.
> 
> I Want Love - Silent Hill 3 OST



i too love Post Rock...but i also listen to some alternative, indie & progressive rock artists, even some pop....i am quite choosy when it comes to music & people say i have weird taste....


----------



## Scientia Wiz (Jun 28, 2011)

Haale Dil - Murder 2 
Awesome Song !


----------



## Nipun (Jun 28, 2011)

Scientia Wiz said:


> Haale Dil - Murder 2
> Awesome Song !


Yup! Best song in current releases


----------



## azzu (Jun 28, 2011)

^ Aye quda , Phir mohabbath are even better


----------



## Nipun (Jun 29, 2011)

azzu said:


> ^ Aye quda , Phir mohabbath are even better


I dont agree.... I dont like them very much


----------



## sygeek (Jun 29, 2011)

Used to listen to this song years ago (literally, it was 4). This song's connected to the deep ends of my memory, whenever I hear it, I feel like it's pushing those memories back to life..Amazing days, really. And now I'm stuck here with a bunch of mindless sh!theads who need to be aware of something called..manners. Anyway, enjoy the song. 

[YOUTUBE]MLduELHLhTU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## TheMost (Jun 29, 2011)

BRuno Mars : grenade !


----------



## KDroid (Jun 29, 2011)

aby geek said:


> @tejas did u watch the  two old ppl sing it in x factor. it was great.



I did!


----------



## d3p (Jun 29, 2011)

Addicted to -----Safri Duo----


----------



## Neuron (Jun 29, 2011)

Cry Wolf - Cavo


----------



## Nipun (Jun 29, 2011)

Tera mujhse hai pehle ka nata koi(aka Jaane Tu yaaa Jaane na) from Aa Gale Lag Jaa


----------



## tkin (Jul 1, 2011)

Lady Antebellum: "Need you now," I think I had just found a great band.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 1, 2011)

addicted to this song...have been listening this one continuously for 3 days

[YOUTUBE]O3-WOAkFeT4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nipun (Jul 1, 2011)

abhidev said:


> addicted to this song...have been listening this one continuously for 3 days
> 
> [YOUTUBE]O3-WOAkFeT4[/YOUTUBE]


nice song.... but I hate it because of the fake story of it 

Now I am addicted to YouTube - ‪Naqaab - Ek Din (Akshay Khanna & Urvashi Sharma)‬&rlm; from a day....


----------



## abhidev (Jul 1, 2011)

the story is fake....but it doesn't matter until the song and lyrics are good....


----------



## azzu (Jul 1, 2011)

Secrets-Onerepublic.....


----------



## Nipun (Jul 1, 2011)

Chracter Dheela is revolving around my mind since evening!


----------



## Vyom (Jul 1, 2011)

abhidev said:


> addicted to this song...have been listening this one continuously for 3 days ...



I don't know why, but this song makes me Extremely sad. 
So now I avoid it.


----------



## Faun (Jul 2, 2011)

Harm and Boon - Balmorhea



himadri_sm said:


> i too love Post Rock...but i also listen to some alternative, indie & progressive rock artists, even some pop....i am quite choosy when it comes to music & people say i have weird taste....



Yeah i love other genre bands too but almost everything in Post-Rock allures me.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 2, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> I don't know why, but this song makes me Extremely sad.
> So now I avoid it.



thats maybe coz you read the story...that story is fake....


----------



## Vyom (Jul 2, 2011)

^^ No man!! I know that the story is fake. But still, there's something in the music. It makes me feel powerless, and betrayed.
I think it intensifies, the feeling of loneliness inside me.


----------



## Nipun (Jul 2, 2011)

Yeh shaam mastani madhosh kie jaae -Kati pattang.

And also, [YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=vo1MykK4u8U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 2, 2011)

The Diary of Jane:- Breaking Benjamin


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 2, 2011)

David guetta feat akon - Sexy b**ch.. 

*www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-music012.gif


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jul 2, 2011)

^^ lol @ the smiley....


----------



## abhidev (Jul 3, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> I don't know why, but this song makes me Extremely sad.
> So now I avoid it.



Ya even i feel sad whenever i listen to it.....


currently addicted to

dreaming with a broken heart - john mayer


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 3, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Ya even i feel sad whenever i listen to it.....



This song wil make u happy... 
I gotta feeling - Black eyed peas

Giv it a try..


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 3, 2011)

^^Yeah just love that song...

Tonight's gonna be a good night.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 3, 2011)

I gotta feeling by Black Eyes Peas is an F**ING AWESOME SONG!!
LOVE IT SO MUCH!!!!


----------



## Neuron (Jul 4, 2011)

himadri_sm said:


> *Still Alive* - Mirror's Edge OST



Thanks for this song.


In and Out of Love - Armin van Buuren


----------



## vickybat (Jul 4, 2011)

Currently addicted to this:

*Album-* *Andrea Corr:* *Lifelines*

[YOUTUBE]iaT1qKm-Jj8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ILFWNKFK3-g[/YOUTUBE]

Its actually a cover of* "tinseltown in the rain" by blue nile.*

[YOUTUBE]YhiQ-a8CkPY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nipun (Jul 5, 2011)

Addicted to the most famous song in my school..... DK BOSE!     

[YOUTUBE]eh1O8a-vs0s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## iamharish15 (Jul 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Px7q1fLfG8E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## azzu (Jul 5, 2011)

Ja chudail - delhi belly
awesome song


----------



## Nipun (Jul 5, 2011)

> Ja chudail - delhi belly


These are the most sentimental lines said by a boy after break up  

But all songs of the movie are nice... "Switty Switty Switty Tera Pyaar Chahida" 



iamharish15 said:


> [YOUTUBE]Px7q1fLfG8E[/YOUTUBE]


Osum song


----------



## iamharish15 (Jul 5, 2011)

I agree with you Nipun!  Really the most sentimental lines!!!


----------



## Vyom (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah.. me addicted to DK Bose also, after watching the movie, Delhi Belly!!


----------



## iamharish15 (Jul 6, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Yeah.. me addicted to DK Bose also, after watching the movie, Delhi Belly!!


Agree!  Great Movie,,,, but it was vulgur.......... for girls only


----------



## Renny (Jul 6, 2011)

Ruben Willmer - Cue Mood
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4ImMvdQBwc

Any lounge music fans?


----------



## Neuron (Jul 7, 2011)

Difficult - Uffie
[YOUTUBE]HVpir5vSA78[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]v=QzFG_i5V6Iw[/YOUTUBE]

Awesome band 
Awesome concert


----------



## vickybat (Jul 7, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> [YOUTUBE]QzFG_i5V6Iw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Awesome band
> Awesome concert



Just enter the code between the youtube spoiler tags buddy. If you add anything else, then th evideo will not get embedded.

And i am a huge metallica fan. My favorite metallica concert has to be metallica S&M (symphony and metal)


----------



## TheMost (Jul 8, 2011)

abhidev said:


> addicted to this song...have been listening this one continuously for 3 days
> 
> [YOUTUBE]O3-WOAkFeT4[/YOUTUBE]



Nice one .... Love this !! more than 10 times today ///
Keep them coming - PLease post many like this !


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 8, 2011)

"O fortuna" by the Gregorian:master of chants choir group-an absolutely marvelous song that exudes a very epic feel:

[YOUTUBE]8LWcTT__1CI[/YOUTUBE]

Also check out this magnificent musical piece from "Crimson Wings"-a documentary which tries to shed some light on the inscrutable lives of flamingos:

[YOUTUBE]F4HNriWg7_A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vyom (Jul 8, 2011)

^^ Correct the links dude.
Just insert, *8LWcTT__1CI* part between [ YOUTUBE ] [/YOUTUBE], NOT the complete URL.
Like, [ YOUTUBE ]8LWcTT__1CI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 8, 2011)

Done.Thanks for pointing out the mistake.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 9, 2011)

vickybat said:
			
		

> My favorite metallica concert has to be metallica S&M (symphony and met


 That concert was just AWESOME 
I loved all the songs of it


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 11, 2011)

I am addicted to "Saigal Blues" :O Can't get it out of my head..

Nadaniyan jo tum karte, bandish mein hum hi kyun marte
&
jebon mein laakh guldaste, kyun ek phool pe atke?


Brilliant song..

Best soundtrack since Dev D..


----------



## abhidev (Jul 11, 2011)

I am not Nepali...i don't know how many of you guys are...heard this song at a frnds place....loved it...loved it even more when he told me the meaning behind this song....the video posted here is different from the song...but its awesome!!!

[YOUTUBE]WqoV-xzNtqM[/YOUTUBE]

have been listening to this one from past 4 days....


----------



## aby geek (Jul 11, 2011)

mile sur mera tumhara original


----------



## Neuron (Jul 14, 2011)

Breaking the Habit - Linkin Park (Re-addicted)
[YOUTUBE]v2H4l9RpkwM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vyom (Jul 14, 2011)

Almost EVERY song of Linkin Park is AWESOME. Addicted to every song of LP!
Most Favorite: 
In the End, it doen't even matter....
Leave Out All The Rest
Numb
Breaking the habit
and a lot more....


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jul 15, 2011)

Children of Bodom- Bed of Nails (Alice Cooper cover)


----------



## d3p (Jul 15, 2011)

Album Name : Reanimation

Artist: LP

The whole album is what i'm currently addicted to....


----------



## Piyush (Jul 15, 2011)

Holla at me-2pac


----------



## Neuron (Jul 15, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Almost EVERY song of Linkin Park is AWESOME.


Yeah!



d3p5kor said:


> Album Name : Reanimation
> 
> Artist: LP
> 
> The whole album is what i'm currently addicted to....



Me too in fact.


----------



## v.Na5h (Jul 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]a5irTX82olg[/YOUTUBE]

The spanish version is just AWESOME
[YOUTUBE]8OO1pOqRJkA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neuron (Jul 16, 2011)

All the World - Fauxliage


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 16, 2011)

*This one is just awesome*

[YOUTUBE]dApT2EMFufY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vyom (Jul 16, 2011)

^^ Wow.. That was cool and refreshing! Reminded me of Linkin Park's music!


----------



## aby geek (Jul 17, 2011)

keivayn mukhre te nazra hatawan- nusrat fateh  ali khan

now if u guys have a link to some decent  version please share. i love this song.


----------



## R2K (Jul 17, 2011)

Sweet Dreams (Are Made of This) from Sucker punch sound track
I just can't stop listening to it now


----------



## Faun (Jul 18, 2011)

Would - Alice In Chains


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 18, 2011)

Still addicted to,

[YOUTUBE]K4bA5Nzqn5Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jul 18, 2011)

HIM-Killing loneliness...very old song but i feel like listening to it again...


----------



## d3p (Jul 18, 2011)

Switty tere pyaar HD.

[youtube]uevcjQZm9nM[/youtube]

*If wanna dwnld the video then use Youtube Downloader HD.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 18, 2011)

Just watch this AWESOME performance  

[YOUTUBE]_Hnhb6Nx_30[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## abhidev (Jul 18, 2011)

This year's love -  David Gray

[YOUTUBE]HbgE-fHUtTM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 18, 2011)

Chris Brown - Next to you


----------



## Alok (Jul 18, 2011)

*Phill Colin's- -You will be in my heart( Disney's Tarzan).*
*dc181.4shared.com/img/371297176/3b...3Ftsid_3D20110718-102029-2441a0a9/preview.mp3


----------



## stonecaper (Jul 19, 2011)

1 		
Atif Aslam – Meri Kahani

32
2 	  	
Mute Math – Noticed

30
3 	  	
Shael – Pehla Nasha Pyar Ka

29
4 	  	
Abhijeet Sawant – Junoon

27
5 	  	
Travis – Love Will Come Through
	Loved track 		
25
5 		
Sonu Nigam – Sochta Hoon Main

25
5 	  	
Tochi Raina – Gal Mitthi Mitthi (The Bombay Bounce Dhol Mix)

25
5 	  	
IshQ Bector Feat.Shakthi Kapoor,Hrishitaa Bhatt & Pratichee – Dakku Daddy

25
5 	  	
Bonnie Chakraborty – Ashaa Jaoa
	Loved track 		
25
10 		
Lifehouse – Crash And Burn
	Loved track 		
24
10 	  	
B.o.B – Airplanes (feat. Hayley Williams)
	Loved track 		
24
10 		
Rupam Islam – Bneche Thakar Gaan (Rupam)
	Loved track 		
24
13 		
Snow Patrol – Chocolate

23
13 	  	
Incubus – Wish You Were Here
	Loved track 		
23
13 	  	
Santana – While My Guitar Gently Weeps


----------



## Faun (Jul 19, 2011)

^^love this song "Chocolate", video is apt too.


----------



## d3p (Jul 19, 2011)

" Deer Lagin Lekin " Zindagi Naa Milegi Dobaara.


----------



## Neo (Jul 19, 2011)

Eminem : Not Afraid


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 19, 2011)

stonecaper said:


> 23
> 13
> Santana – While My Guitar Gently Weeps


Since when its Santana's song?

It's a Beatles song.


----------



## stonecaper (Jul 21, 2011)

^^ Relax Its a Cover


----------



## Faun (Jul 22, 2011)

Without you here - The Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## d3p (Jul 22, 2011)

Saigal Blues - Ram Sampath


----------



## stonecaper (Jul 25, 2011)

For All LP Fans like Me.. Lets Refresh Our memory Again

[YOUTUBE]pXnR8y89TvI[/YOUTUBE]

And My Most Fvr8 Song By incubus

[YOUTUBE]zxPcmi1U25g[/YOUTUBE]

A Very Good country Song (Watch The Girl acting)

[YOUTUBE]l5FlhxIibB0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nipun (Jul 25, 2011)

Dil Ibadat -Tum Mile....

AWESOME SONG!


----------



## KDroid (Jul 25, 2011)

Dil Dhadakne Do ( Zindagi Milegi Na Dobara ) 

You got to watch this one... 

[YOUTUBE]ZLCuGojqsqM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nipun (Jul 25, 2011)

Any one knows which song is this:
Aa zara kareeeeeb se,
jo pal mile naseeeeb se,
Aa zara kareeeeeb se,
jo pal mile naseeeeb se,
jeeeee le.

I heard it yesterday twice on radio, and it was really nice. I just dont know which movie is it of


----------



## d3p (Jul 25, 2011)

^^ Murder 2....Google is your best friend.

Dude use youtube tags, like this...

if your link looks something like this then remove the following & use the rest.

example: - "*www.youtube.com/watch?v= - *LO6A8YJR6sY* - Use this only,."

then it will be like

[uTUBE]LO6A8YJR6sY[/uTUBE] - instead of utube, type *youtube*


----------



## Nipun (Jul 25, 2011)

And FB Anthem is great 



d3p5kor said:


> ^^ Murder 2....Google is your best friend.


Thanks a lot


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 25, 2011)

Linkin Park and Awesome ! 

Ohh God !


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 25, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> Linkin Park and Awesome !
> 
> Ohh God !



They were very good in Meteora and Hybrid Theory but for some reason they seem to go just a bit soft now 

Look at THIS awesome performance - A VERY SPECIAL ENDING 


[YOUTUBE]xcJmE4c50K8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 25, 2011)

You seriously need to listen to other Artist before you say Linkin Park are awesome !


----------



## Neuron (Jul 25, 2011)

^^ Well we can't argue.Depends on personal tastes.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 25, 2011)

Bitter sweet symphony - The Verve

[YOUTUBE]vZ_JmYw87xw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 25, 2011)

Personal choice indeed . 

No Arguments . Everyone is entitled to there opinion.


----------



## Nipun (Jul 25, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> Personal choice indeed .
> 
> No Arguments . Everyone is entitled to there*their* opinion.



Corrected!


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 25, 2011)

Well Done !


----------



## Nipun (Jul 25, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> Well Done !


----------



## abhidev (Jul 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]3yxyozeyp8Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 26, 2011)

Dil Dhadakne Do - ZNMD

Loving it !


----------



## hard_rock (Jul 26, 2011)

Paramore - 
Playing God
[YOUTUBE]iDy2wCQYSrU[/YOUTUBE]
Crushcrushcrush - Live version
[YOUTUBE]0iJ9ikl99vA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aby geek (Jul 26, 2011)

a must watch.

[YOUTUBE]jjOQac1vOEc[/YOUTUBE]

watch it on youtube if you want to see better quality 1080p is available.


----------



## Faun (Jul 26, 2011)

Cinema - Benny Benassi feat. Gary Go


----------



## d3p (Jul 26, 2011)

Sooraj ki baahon mein - ZNMD


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2011)

Bartender - T Pain feat Akon


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 27, 2011)

^^Nice...


----------



## asingh (Jul 27, 2011)

Tip Tip Barsaaa Paaani


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 27, 2011)

My dad's n my All time favorite,

[YOUTUBE]wK67GCIPaF4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nipun (Jul 27, 2011)

asingh said:


> Tip Tip Barsaaa Paaani


Nice.... 

But only clouds here, no rain


----------



## asingh (Jul 27, 2011)

^^
Yesterday was hell rage was it not..? Was stuck in traffic for 2 hours.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 27, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Yesterday was hell rage was it not..? Was stuck in traffic for 2 hours.



yes it was damn frustrating due to lot of crowd in the trains.....

[YOUTUBE]IVKFvtrd-N8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2011)

Disturbia - Rihanna


----------



## Faun (Jul 27, 2011)

@Abhidev 
Iris is a fav.


----------



## Neuron (Jul 27, 2011)

After - Moby
Magic - Fauxliage.This band deserves some attention.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 28, 2011)

Faun said:


> @Abhidev
> Iris is a fav.



ya its an awesome song.......

[YOUTUBE]ICnlyNUt_0o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ZnHmskwqCCQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nipun (Jul 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]EG9jplJmOx4[/YOUTUBE]

AWESOME SONG 

NOW:
PHIR MOHABBAT - Murder 2.....


----------



## Neuron (Jul 30, 2011)

Born to Be Wasted - 009 Sound System
Lift Me Up - Moby
Porcelain - Moby


----------



## Nipun (Aug 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]dBw_JSiNF9c[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]V6E3YpLQYcU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]5A_vK1cYSoY[/YOUTUBE]



> Barbaadion ka shok mana fizool tha....
> 
> Barbaadio ka jashnn manata chala gya!


  

[YOUTUBE]29P6tmF7ddQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 3, 2011)

Back it Up - BLUE


----------



## abhidev (Aug 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]SeQLapvfOnM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TheMost (Aug 4, 2011)

Neuron said:


> Born to Be Wasted - 009 Sound System



And related tracks..
have seen these in You tube  ... But donno these names ..
Now got them Thanks ...


----------



## Tenida (Aug 4, 2011)

*Watch this two songs from 70's era.Rock n roll type.*
[YOUTUBE]wvarPF5zlUA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]BgrYf7VWASE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## a_medico (Aug 4, 2011)

*The devil is in the beats* by Chemical Brothers from *Hanna* _OST_


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 4, 2011)

How to train your dragon score...simply amazing


----------



## Tenida (Aug 5, 2011)

Hear this awoesome song by *Hemant Kumar/Suman Kalyanpur*
Film-Baat ek raat ki (1962)
[YOUTUBE]hGOkuBTtBu0[/YOUTUBE]


Another fantastic tune by S.D. Burman. Great tunes don't necessarily need loud music to carry them through and every tune of S.D. Burman reaffirms this fact.
[YOUTUBE]vK2oDWwf1bk[/YOUTUBE]
[

*Lyrics:*
Jaane Woh Kaise, Log The Jinke, Pyaar Ko Pyaar Mila,
Hamne To Jab Kaliyan Maangi, Kaaton Ka Haar Mila,
Jaane Woh Kaise, Log The Jinke, Pyaar Ko Pyaar Mila.

Khushiyon Ki Manzil Dhoondi To, Gam Ki Gard Mili, (2)
Chahat Ke Nagme Chahe To, Aahen Sard Mili,
Dil Ke Bojh Ko Dugna Kar Gaya, Jo Gam Haar Mila,
Hamne To Jab Kaliyan Maangi, Kaaton Ka Haar Mila.
Jaane Woh Kaise, Log The Jinke, Pyaar Ko Pyaar Mila.

Bichhad Gaya Aa Aa Aa Aa, Bichhad Gaya,
Bichhad Gaya Har Saathi Dekar, Pal Do Pal Ka Saath,
Kisko Phursat Hai Jo Thaame, Deewanon Ka Haath,
Humko Apna Saaya Tak, Aqsar Bezaar Mila,
Hamne To Jab Kaliyan Maangi, Kaaton Ka Haar Mila,
Jaane Woh Kaise, Log The Jinke, Pyaar Ko Pyaar Mila.

Isko Hi Jeena Kehte Hain To, Yunhi Ji Lenge, (2)
Uff Na Karenge, Lab See Lenge, Aansoo Pee Lenge,
Gham Se Ab Ghabraana Kaisa Gham Sau Baar Mila,
Hamne To Jab Kaliyan Maangi, Kaaton Ka Haar Mila,
Jaane Woh Kaise, Log The Jinke, Pyaar Ko Pyaar Mila.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]wbsN9lProEQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R2K (Aug 5, 2011)

You're using your headphones to drown out your mind- ReginaSpektor-Eet
Amazing song. Maybe its because the lyrics sound too true..


----------



## abhidev (Aug 5, 2011)

R2K said:


> You're using your headphones to drown out your mind- ReginaSpektor-Eet
> Amazing song. Maybe its because the lyrics sound too true..



which song are you referring to????


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]O3-WOAkFeT4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Faun (Aug 6, 2011)

Nude - Radiohead


----------



## Davidboon (Aug 6, 2011)

Ghost N Stuff by Deadmau5


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 6, 2011)

This song is my top list
heard it 100times but still love it
[YOUTUBE]8n5vNpmGukQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nipun (Aug 6, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> This song is my top list
> heard it 100times but still love it
> [YOUTUBE]8n5vNpmGukQ[/YOUTUBE]



Corrected


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 7, 2011)

^oh I posted the youtube video in TDF 1st time...
what to do with tags ?


----------



## Tenida (Aug 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]xYaB2e10-cQ[/YOUTUBE]

I just love this song


----------



## Nipun (Aug 7, 2011)

write [ youtube] /video code here/ [ /youtube]

And in video code, enter the part of URL after "*youtube.com/watch?v=", like 8n5vNpmGukQ in ‪Dil Dooba song - Khakee‬&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## Neuron (Aug 7, 2011)

Ghosts - Ladytron
[YOUTUBE]leNNZ6WtBYY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nipun (Aug 7, 2011)

I simply love old songs!  

[YOUTUBE]7tC8nHAnmJA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gollum (Aug 8, 2011)

I wanna see your "PEACOCK" by katy perry


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2011)

@Neuron
a couple of more songs from ladytron are awesome.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]eh1O8a-vs0s[/YOUTUBE] Re-addicted to this


----------



## Nipun (Aug 8, 2011)

^LOL Again?


----------



## d3p (Aug 8, 2011)

After long time i watched Notting Hill & fall in love with this song....Just once more.....

[youtube]NTViiV7tEPA[/youtube]


----------



## azzu (Aug 9, 2011)

* Rise against- Wait for me *


----------



## red dragon (Aug 10, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> [YOUTUBE]eh1O8a-vs0s[/YOUTUBE] Re-addicted to this



Me too!!Love the chudail song even more!!


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2011)

[youtube]ONZLTBliOiU[/youtube]


----------



## deathwish (Aug 11, 2011)

Neil Young - Cortez the killer


----------



## d3p (Aug 11, 2011)

*Choomantar : Mere Brother Ki Dulhaan.*


----------



## a_medico (Aug 11, 2011)

Not sure I have posted this before

_The devil is in the beats_ - *Chemical Brothers *- OST Hanna

[YOUTUBE]sqvgNtBLXiE[/YOUTUBE]

Any idea why aint my youtube link displaying? How to i embed it?


----------



## vickybat (Aug 12, 2011)

*"Dream is Collapsing"* by *HANS ZIMMER* from the movie *"INCEPTION"*.

[YOUTUBE]imamcajBEJs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neuron (Aug 12, 2011)

Ace of Hz - Ladytron.
[YOUTUBE]84_3CCqvljA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 12, 2011)

@Neuron, cool one.. Love it.. First time heard in fifa 11..

[YOUTUBE]_9exfKUDt6Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DarkDante (Aug 12, 2011)

Listening to a bit of Dubstep - Skrillex and the such.
Also, Deadmau5 !


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2011)

Taal se taal mila


----------



## Rahim (Aug 12, 2011)

*Fareeda* and *Khoya Khoya Chand (Remix)* from *Shaitan*


----------



## d3p (Aug 13, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> @Neuron, cool one.. Love it.. First time heard in fifa 11..
> 
> [YOUTUBE]_9exfKUDt6Y[/YOUTUBE]



I saw this movie in both Tamil & Telugu. Nice movie with good background score. Awesome piece from Basudev menon.

I recommend you to watch* 500 days of Summer*.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 13, 2011)

Itni Shakti Hame Dena data... 
Watched it 5 times already. Used to be morning prayer in School.

[YOUTUBE]cZWuMfbhtTk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 13, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> I recommend you to watch* 500 days of Summer*.



Thats an awesome movie.. watched many times, never get bored..(Addicted to romance movies) 

OFF-TOPIC : Some more romance movies?


----------



## asingh (Aug 13, 2011)

Top of the Bill.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 13, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Thats an awesome movie.. watched many times, never get bored..(Addicted to romance movies)
> 
> OFF-TOPIC : Some more romance movies?



Yes its awesome film.*Definitely Maybe* is also a good romantic movie.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Aug 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]xap8UBdPHSk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vyom (Aug 14, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=xap8UBdPHSk[/YOUTUBE]



Note to Mod: You have got to make embedding YouTube videos more intuitive!!

@gopi_vbboy: Dude, just quote the "blahblah" part of youtube link, www.youtube.com/watch?v="*blahblah*" !


----------



## mobileman (Aug 15, 2011)

Mates, 
in my mother toung, Malayalam,
Song - Sayaavee.. Sayaavee
Film - Cristian Brothers
Singer - Shankar MahaDeven

info;
this is actally a story telling like, song, with fantastic corus.

best


----------



## d3p (Aug 16, 2011)

This Songs is dawm good. I have been addicted to this songs from the Matriculation Exams till the date i become an adult.

[youtube]4aOWCMHHYbw[/Youtube]


----------



## Anorion (Aug 18, 2011)

this is acoustic techno guys, sounds impossible but they got a bunch of regular instruments and made electronic sounding music with it, one of a kind artist here, didnt know which track to share


Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]eQzZ_Wr1m5U[/YOUTUBE]


the video isnt bad either


----------



## Neuron (Aug 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]shBKTA3QIok[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2011)

Mono
..........................


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 21, 2011)

Piano Man by Billy Joel!!


----------



## Neuron (Aug 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]al5-bU8DUAg[/YOUTUBE]
*i.imgur.com/f123X.png


----------



## R2K (Aug 24, 2011)

Now listening to 'The Bird and the Bee - My Love'..
The song already got played for like 20+ times in repeat mode. Yet I can't stop listening...


----------



## Alok (Aug 24, 2011)

From the movie "1920"
song : tujhe main pyaar karu
[youtube]f4JtCaVeCh0[/youtube]


----------



## NainO (Aug 25, 2011)

Maroon 5 - Moves Like Jagger ft. Christina Aguilera


----------



## Rahim (Aug 26, 2011)

Pal Do Pal Pyaar Ka - Adnan Sami.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2011)

F# A# (Infinity) - Godspeed You! Black Emperor


----------



## lywyre (Aug 29, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> [YOUTUBE]xap8UBdPHSk[/YOUTUBE]



One of my favs. Good hear.


----------



## Neuron (Aug 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]mlYly9FTlHQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aby geek (Aug 30, 2011)

i love you from bodyguard


----------



## diagus (Aug 31, 2011)

Ennamo Yeadho from movie KO
KO-Ennamo Etho HD - YouTube


----------



## Piyush (Sep 3, 2011)

Staind-->Believe ,For you, So far away


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]BLTj_DUK6ls[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]nSLK4K6gUhY[/YOUTUBE]
Soothing vocals


----------



## Neuron (Sep 4, 2011)

This version of With You from Linkin Park
[YOUTUBE]fijwflZfBs4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]nQsuHkhs_uE[/YOUTUBE]

International Dateline - Ladytron.

Hurricane - 30 Seconds To Mars Feat. Kanye West


----------



## aryanraj (Sep 4, 2011)

Hamare baad tumhein apna banane kaun aayega from Garv


----------



## Neuron (Sep 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]5_-sIUIqleM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]II0uqBUewD0[/YOUTUBE]

NFS HP OST


----------



## akash22 (Sep 7, 2011)

Barefoot Blue Jean Night By Jake Owen


----------



## NainO (Sep 7, 2011)

Gym Class Heroes : Stereo Hearts ft. Adam
Levine


----------



## Vyom (Sep 7, 2011)

*Wake me up, When September Ends....*

[YOUTUBE]NU9JoFKlaZ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neuron (Sep 8, 2011)

Minerva - Deftones.
Passenger - Deftones.
The Kill - 30 Seconds to Mars.


----------



## kolbywhite28 (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't know if anyone's familiar with this song but I'm currently addicted to YOU by the Carpenters. (Yes, it's a love song)


----------



## Neuron (Sep 9, 2011)

Nightrider - Deftones


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 9, 2011)

Ishq Risk-Mere Brother Ki Dulhan.

Continuously listening to this song since last three days. My room-mate already made a death threat to me but I can't help listening to it.

After "Dil to bacha hai ji" this is the best of Rahat Fateh Ali Khan (though the song does not touch the epicness of of the prior)


----------



## Tenida (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanxx *@Vineet369* for sharing.Great song 

[YOUTUBE]DNCee8Z0y6c[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]im0ii6EM47g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vyom (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks Tenida, btw, the songs you shared were nice too.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 10, 2011)

*age age chahat chali (chandsa roshan chehera) Loving
*Mean-Taylor Swift (cover) Megan Nicole and Boyce Avenue Cute 
*Pitbull - Rain Over Me ft. Marc Anthony Rocking seXy  

Sorry tried a lot but couldn't figure out how youtube embedding works?


----------



## Tenida (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanxe Vineet


----------



## d3p (Sep 10, 2011)

Forget the Language, just listen to the music....

Movie Name: Paiyaa [Tamil]

Song Name: Thuli Thuli [1080p]

[Youtube]D31U6_rM_Hk[/Youtube]

Song Name: Yen Kadhal Solla [1080p]

[Youtube]4rSGZPk8ncQ[/Youtube]


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 10, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Forget the Language, just listen to the music....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow those are cool songs..

Addicted to this song for over 1.5 yrs... I recommend all digitians to give it a try..

[YOUTUBE]rxO-joVR5fg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neuron (Sep 10, 2011)

The Complete Delerium Package 


Spoiler



Innocente
Angelicus
Twilight
Euphoria
Wisdom (ft. Kristy Thirsk)
Duende
Lost And Found (ft.Jael)
Dust In gravity
After All
Love feat. Zoe Johnson
Forever After feat Sultani
Daylight
Heaven's Earth feat. Kristy Thirsk (Matt Darey ReMix)
Serenity
Just A Dream -  feat. Margaret Far
Terra Firma
Stop Watch Hearts
Extollere


Aria
The Way You Want It to Be
Flatlands
Resurrection
Fleeting Instant
Indoctrination
Flowers
Remembrance


----------



## Vyom (Sep 10, 2011)

@MegaMind: Music was very appealing, but couldn't associate much since couldn't understand the lyrics. 
But, one thing I got to tell, that it was a visual treat!!


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 10, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> @MegaMind: *Music was very appealing*, but couldn't associate much since couldn't understand the lyrics.
> But, one thing I got to tell, that it was a visual treat!!



Yep, no one can resist it as the composer is A.R.Rahman


----------



## Faun (Sep 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]h-M5ZxpVgbU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neuron (Sep 11, 2011)

Insomnia - Forever Faithless.


----------



## VarDOS (Sep 11, 2011)

Woodkid - Iron (Assassin's Creed - Revelations)


----------



## Anish (Sep 11, 2011)

Song: Raasathi pola (Tamil)
Film: Avan Ivan
Music: Yuvan


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Sep 12, 2011)

Staind new album


----------



## abhidev (Sep 12, 2011)

Rolling in the deep- boyce avenue acoustic version...just love this!!!!

[YOUTUBE]j7JF6tf7OSQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MatchBoxx (Sep 12, 2011)

"Bleeding" by Chronic Xorn \\m//


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Sep 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]2HSyRwtFF-A[/YOUTUBE]

Brings back a lot of memories..


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 14, 2011)

at the moment ?!

it is THIS :

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=G54l-SKM_14

EPIC song....nostalgic...calling me back to the sea always, away from this sick rut !


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 14, 2011)

Rolling in the Deep - Adele


----------



## Faun (Sep 14, 2011)

09-15-00 (Part One)


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 15, 2011)

Waffen SS - Rammstein Sonne - YouTube


----------



## abhidev (Sep 15, 2011)

amrawtanshx said:


> Rolling in the Deep - Adele



Hey listen to the Boyce Avenue acoustic version...i have posted it on the previous version

[YOUTUBE]6NiXSLRalO8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 16, 2011)

In Extremo - Das bittere Geschenk - YouTube


----------



## Nipun (Sep 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]8nGZwu76GCI[/YOUTUBE]

and

[YOUTUBE]-CO7zAHgeL4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neuron (Sep 24, 2011)

Oceania - Mike Oldfield.
Ascension - Mike Oldfield.


----------



## Nithu (Sep 25, 2011)

Avial - Aanakallan

Malayalam Rock Song!
Avial - Aanakallan

[YOUTUBE]TgucWNd1Mx4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Sep 25, 2011)

Kansas - Carry on wayward son


----------



## Nipun (Sep 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]kxPJqfqUfTs[/YOUTUBE]


Old songs are always great..!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 25, 2011)

Lyin' Eyes by Eagles. 

Truly a treat to the soul, this song is. :


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 25, 2011)

Truly heart touching Song, must listen for everybody. I've heard it for 100 times in 2 days 

[YOUTUBE]YwbJQ4QvMfo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desmond (Sep 26, 2011)

The Adventures of Raindance Maggie by RHCP. Can't stop humming this one.


----------



## aryanraj (Sep 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]ncKzWyp4DIM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Piyush (Sep 26, 2011)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> The Adventures of Raindance Maggie by RHCP. Can't stop humming this one.



same here
the strings are good


----------



## Nipun (Oct 20, 2011)

Rehna tu - Delhi 6


----------



## d3p (Oct 20, 2011)

Highway to Hell : AC/DC...

My D*ck: Mickey Avalon. [Taken from Movie Harold & Kumar :Escape from Guantanamo Bay ]


----------



## Piyush (Oct 20, 2011)

Coldplay -->Paradise


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 20, 2011)

Coldplay - Yellow


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 20, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Highway to Hell : AC/DC...



Thats a cool song..


----------



## d3p (Nov 2, 2011)

Just amazing...

[youtube]lazyDlfaptM[/youtube]


----------



## akash22 (Nov 9, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> Coldplay - Yellow



nice song


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 9, 2011)

The dance steps are awful(may b choreographer was on drugs)...but masterpiece song

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOWAbjIl2wk

[YOUTUBE]VOWAbjIl2wk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## red dragon (Nov 9, 2011)

annindyadas said:


> nice song



Yes!Beautiful song.


----------



## red dragon (Nov 9, 2011)

Dont speak_No Doubt,hooked for over more than a decade.


----------



## d3p (Nov 17, 2011)

I don't understand a single word from this Song, but listen to the Track. Especially with some good Headphones...

[Youtube]BMIg211p090[/youtube]


----------



## GhorMaanas (Nov 17, 2011)

not actually a song, but a soundtrack. addicted to this since a couple of days :

Battlefield 3 [Soundtrack] - Track 02 - Thunder Run - YouTube


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 17, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> I don't understand a single word from this Song, but listen to the Track. Especially with some good Headphones...



OMG Strange... I myself am addicted to the same song after getting my new headphones..


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 17, 2011)

All songs of Rockstar. Listening in loop since last Sunday.

Addicted? Yes.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 17, 2011)

Jo bhi main - Rockstar
Tum ho - Rockstar

definitely addicted


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 17, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> All songs of Rockstar. Listening in loop since last Sunday.
> 
> Addicted? Yes.



+1.....same here..addicted !


----------



## KDroid (Nov 17, 2011)

Jo Bhi Main
Hawa Hawa
Saddaa Haq


----------



## Faun (Nov 17, 2011)

Mono.................


----------



## abhidev (Nov 20, 2011)

HEard this song today...and man m addicted to it...

Why this Kolavari Kolavari Kolavari di??? 

[YOUTUBE]YR12Z8f1Dh8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 20, 2011)

^^diff. n Nice.. Check *this*


----------



## d3p (Nov 20, 2011)

^ wTF is that ????


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 22, 2011)

abhidev said:


> HEard this song today...and man m addicted to it...
> 
> Why this Kolavari Kolavari Kolavari di???
> 
> [YOUTUBE]YR12Z8f1Dh8[/YOUTUBE]



19 K likes


----------



## azzu (Nov 22, 2011)

^ its going viral ...
glass lo scotchu....cool


----------



## Vyom (Nov 22, 2011)

List of Greatest songs of decades. You can listen on the page itself. 

The 25 Greatest Love Songs of the 1990s | Nerve.com


----------



## prabhu.wali (Nov 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Aw4p18Xmf9I[/YOUTUBE]
such an awesome track infact the whole album is aws and m addiced to it!!!


----------



## Tenida (Nov 23, 2011)

*FIXED*

[YOUTUBE]Aw4p18Xmf9I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## prabhu.wali (Nov 23, 2011)

Tenida said:


> *FIXED*



thanks m8


----------



## rchi84 (Nov 24, 2011)

Why this kolaveri Di..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 24, 2011)

De Campptown ladies sing this song,
Doo-da, Doo-da
De Camptown racetrack's two miles long
Oh, de doo-da day

Gwine to run all night
Gwine to run all day
I bet my money on a bob-tailed nag
Somebody bet on the gray

Oh, de long tailed filly and de big black horse,
Doo-da, doo-da
Come to a mud hole and dey all cut across,
Oh, de doo-da day

Gwine to run all night
Gwine to run all day
I bet my money on a bob-tailed nag
Somebody bet on the gray

I went down South with my hat caved in,
Doo-da, doo-da
I came back North with a pocket full of tin
Oh, de doo-da day

Gwine to run all night
Gwine to run all day
I bet my money on a bob-tailed nag
Somebody bet on the gray


----------



## clinton (Nov 24, 2011)

Addicted to "Stereo Heart" by Gym Class Heroes.
Awesome Song..


----------



## Krow (Nov 24, 2011)

The Killers - Mr Brightside
Oasis - Stand by me


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 25, 2011)

Rockstar-


*Jo Bhi Main*, kehna chaahu,....


Sadda Haq


----------



## Neuron (Nov 25, 2011)

No Ordinary Morning - Chicane
In Praise of the Sun - Chicane
Halcyon - Chicane
Spirit - Chicane
Love On The Run - Chicane
Andromeda - Chicane

Phoenix - The Prodigy
Hotride - The Prodigy

Extraordinary Ways - Conjure One
Tears from the moon - Conjure One
Manic Star - Conjure One

Galvanize (feat. Q-Tip) - The Chemical Brothers
The Sunshine Underground - The Chemical Brothers
Falling Down - The Chemical Brothers

Eurydice - Sleepthief

I Am - Blue Stone

Family Man - Mike Oldfield


----------



## Vyom (Nov 25, 2011)

*Tunak Tunak Tun*

Quote from wikipedia:


> The music video was the first made in India using bluescreen technology, which allowed the singer to superimpose his image over various computer-generated backgrounds...
> 
> The video game World of Warcraft features fictional races within the game that have signature dances. The dance employed by the male Draenei has been inspired by the "Tunak Tunak Tun" music video.



[YOUTUBE]-bAN7Ts0xBo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neuron (Nov 25, 2011)

Becoming Insane - Infected Mushroom.


----------



## red dragon (Nov 25, 2011)

^^Awesome song that one!!


----------



## maddy1205 (Nov 26, 2011)

*kolavari di* has infected my brain!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Neuron (Nov 30, 2011)

red dragon said:


> ^^Awesome song that one!!



Me a fan of IM now.

Sa'eed - Infected Mushroom
Shakawkaw - Infected Mushroom

Avalon-Juliet
[youtube]Xi8H6UMxlv4[/youtube]
The song is cool,but lol..


----------



## d3p (Dec 3, 2011)

Ali Azmat - Garas Baras...

[youtube]hR9Rxevd0ZI[/youtube]

Amr Diab - Tamali Maak...

[youtube]rTQmnXQh7ws[/youtube]

Linkin Park Live - Rolling in the Deep..

[youtube]rVt1hJVROGA[/youtube]


----------



## sparx (Dec 3, 2011)

Don't know how many of you will like this, but i was playing it in a loop last week.

"Mera Man Jabse Racha Hai Sawariya"  - Tell me o Khuda


----------



## Neuron (Dec 4, 2011)

Rob Dougan - Left Me For Dead.
Orbital - The Box.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]dndAXxqJbc0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## abhidev (Dec 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]yURRmWtbTbo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 8, 2011)

Deuces - Chris Brown


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 8, 2011)

All the songs of movie Rangeela.


----------



## kool (Dec 8, 2011)

Desiboyz: JHAK MAAR KE


----------



## abhidev (Dec 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]rJYcmq__nDM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## digitaltab (Dec 9, 2011)

why this kolaveri kolaveri kolaveri di?


----------



## chetnan (Dec 9, 2011)

No one...............


----------



## Vyom (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow.. the full version of this song, is so AWESOME!!! 
Been listening to it over and over again, from days...

[YOUTUBE]dfzydJwlwvY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]GDflVhOpS4E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thanseer (Dec 16, 2011)

Pink Floyd-Echoes
Skazi-infected mushroom


----------



## Rahim (Dec 16, 2011)

Aah Ko Chahiye Ek Umr Asar Hone Ko - Mirza Ghalib - Jagjit Singh.


----------



## komalpateledu (Dec 21, 2011)

Ra.1   ..... Bhare more naina...
and punjabi song.... Mai tenu samjha ki


----------



## abhidev (Dec 21, 2011)

leaving on a jet plane - Armageddon soundtrack


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 21, 2011)

Rahim said:


> Aah Ko Chahiye Ek Umr Asar Hone Ko - Mirza Ghalib - Jagjit Singh.



  I understand what you mean..even I can never have enough of this song..and wonderful tune.

 Also give this a try is possible in another tune and few added lyrics ,the one sung by Begum Akhtar



> aah ko chaahiye ik umr asar hone tak
> kaun jiitaa hai tirii zulf ke sar hone tak
> 
> daam-e har mauj mein hai halqah-e sad kaam-e nihang
> ...


----------



## prabhu.wali (Dec 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]b1NimUPiROI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 21, 2011)

Rahim and freshseasons...

I'm recently hooked to this one...try this if not yet heard,

[youtube]k68R9pavpBc[/youtube]


----------



## Desmond (Dec 22, 2011)

Matilda Mother by Pink Floyd from The Piper At The Gates Of Dawn


----------



## prabhu.wali (Dec 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]PoMI6hqfZZM#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## abhidev (Dec 27, 2011)

pretty addictive...

[YOUTUBE]hcm55lU9knw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vyom (Dec 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]awHWColYQ90[/YOUTUBE]

Lyrics:



Spoiler



They heard me singing and they told me to stop
Quit these pretentious things and just punch the clock
These days my life, I feel it has no purpose
But late at night the feelings swim to the surface

'Cause on the surface the city lights shine
They're calling at me, come and find your kind
Sometimes I wonder if the world's so small
That we can never get away from the sprawl

Living in the sprawl
Dead shopping malls rise like mountains beyond mountains
And there's no end in sight
I need the darkness, someone please cut the lights

We rode our bikes to the nearest park
Sat under the swings and kissed in the dark
We shield our eyes from the police lights
We run away, but we don't know why

And like a mirror, the city lights shine
They're screaming at us, "We don't need your kind"
Sometimes I wonder if the world's so small
That we can never get away from the sprawl

Living in the sprawl
Dead shopping malls rise like mountains beyond mountains
And there's no end in sight
I need the darkness, someone please cut the lights

They heard me singing and they told me to stop
Quit these pretentious things and just punch the clock
Sometimes I wonder if the world's so small
Can we ever get away from the sprawl?

Living in the sprawl
Dead shopping malls rise like mountains beyond mountains
And there's no end in sight
I need the darkness, someone please cut the lights

I need the darkness, someone please cut the lights


----------



## abhidev (Dec 28, 2011)

currently hooked to this one...

[YOUTUBE]a5irTX82olg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neuron (Jan 2, 2012)

Flyleaf - Fully Alive

The Calling - Wherever you will go.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]k8JlfT-Q7YE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## A_n_k_i_t (Jan 6, 2012)

Pitbull- Give me everything tonight....


----------



## vicky (Jan 6, 2012)

Hoga Tumse Pyara Kaun -- Zamane ko dikhana hain


----------



## shailesh (Jan 6, 2012)

Abhi Muzme mein kahin....by Sonu Nigam..... from Agnipath


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Rynxm_GQEsI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neuron (Jan 8, 2012)

El Guincho -Bombay.I wish i could post the video.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 8, 2012)

Awesome mix...

[YOUTUBE]uLo3Tzb7jwM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 9, 2012)

^^ weird??! :-/

Protege Moi... KillR song! - 

[YOUTUBE]QAnrx8fc2ak[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## abhidev (Jan 9, 2012)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> ^^ weird??! :-/
> 
> Protege Moi... KillR song! -
> 
> [YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAnrx8fc2ak[/YOUTUBE]



ur video link is not working...


----------



## d3p (Jan 9, 2012)

abhidev said:


> Awesome mix...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Believe me, I can't take this any more.

Hells Bells : AC/DC
Thunderstuck : AC/DC
The Razors Edge : AC/DC
Dirty Deed Done dirt cheap : AC/DC
Girls got rhythm : AC/DC
Are you ready : AC/DC
Rock n Roll Train : AC/DC


----------



## red dragon (Jan 9, 2012)

No Back in Black?


----------



## abhidev (Jan 9, 2012)

d3p5kor said:


> Believe me, I can't take this any more.



if you can't then stop listening to it...its that simple.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 9, 2012)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> ^^ weird??! :-/
> 
> Protege Moi... KillR song! -
> 
> [YOUTUBE]QAnrx8fc2ak[/YOUTUBE]



Corrected! 

@$$Lionking$$: Quote my post to know how to embed YT correctly.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]79Exv6jje8A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 10, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Corrected!
> 
> @$$Lionking$$: Quote my post to know how to embed YT correctly.



Thanks man!


----------



## Neuron (Jan 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]R80FZecxhp0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vicky (Jan 12, 2012)

Every Teardrop is a Waterfall -- ColdPlay


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 12, 2012)

vicky said:


> Every Teardrop is a Waterfall -- ColdPlay



+1 for that


----------



## Jripper (Jan 13, 2012)

Fortress Europe- Asian Dub foundation. Really really catchy


----------



## a_medico (Jan 13, 2012)

Hello guys,

What are your sources for western music apart from Vh1 and Mtv international?

*College ft. Electric Youth - A Real Hero [Drive OST]*


----------



## Anorion (Jan 13, 2012)

^Good question LOL, podcasts (free) and Internet Radio (Subscribed)

[YOUTUBE]mU8dtFoNOYo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neuron (Jan 13, 2012)

a_medico said:


> What are your sources for western music apart from Vh1 and Mtv international?



The internet of course.Findout what genre you like,then keep digging for such songs.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 13, 2012)

a_medico said:


> What are your sources for western music apart from Vh1 and Mtv international?



Shoutcast FTW! 
Free Internet Radio - SHOUTcast Radio - Listen to Free Online Radio Stations


----------



## Neuron (Jan 14, 2012)

Skinny Puppy - Rodent.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 14, 2012)

a_medico said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> What are your sources for western music apart from Vh1 and Mtv international?
> 
> *College ft. Electric Youth - A Real Hero [Drive OST]*



or join some groups on facebook  and btw the above mentioned aren good sources at all most of the time all they play is hip hop,pop


----------



## Rahim (Jan 14, 2012)

*Piya Haji Ali* from Fiza


----------



## reddead (Jan 14, 2012)

a_medico said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> What are your sources for western music apart from Vh1 and Mtv international?
> 
> *College ft. Electric Youth - A Real Hero [Drive OST]*



spotify

BTW did someone try swarathma...??


----------



## Neo (Jan 14, 2012)

Someone Like You by Adele


----------



## Tribalgeek (Jan 14, 2012)

+1 for someone like you. awesome song!


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]3LTE643xseo[/YOUTUBE]

man m jus loving his solo "High Flying Birds"


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]hTzcjzpRcFg[/YOUTUBE]

jus dig the voice and the drummer


----------



## noob (Jan 19, 2012)

Aunty Ji : Ek Mein Aur Ek Tu he he..  
All songs from this album are good.


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]8ogOs6FjJ6w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jan 20, 2012)

I listen to lots of Japanese music and this is song I'm currently addicted to, its a visual kei song and it's called "Rosario" by Sadie.

[YOUTUBE]zdZPp4nkdAA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## red dragon (Jan 20, 2012)

Love,hate,love...Alice in Chains,
Man!!Will I ever get tired of this?
Digging some old Jane`s Addiction songs too.
God,why don`t you create such bands anymore??
The newer so called underground death and black metal makes me puke.
Guys,suggest some bands with meaningful lyrics in line of Opeth,Katatonia,Novembre etc.


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2012)

Take Care, Take Care, Take Care - EITS

Whole album is so delectable to my ears.



red dragon said:


> Opeth,Katatonia,Novembre etc.


Not much into vocals and metaaaal.

But you should try Mono, the link to one of their song is in my signature albeit without any vocals. It's gets much energetic and raw in other songs (The Kidnapper Bell)


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jan 20, 2012)

Faun said:


> Take Care, Take Care, Take Care - EITS
> 
> Whole album is so delectable to my ears.



Yeah...this is one of my favourite albums...although i heard it a few months earlier.

That Mono song in your sig is awesome...i am playing it on a continuos loop today...thanx a lot for it...i am going to check out some of their other songs now.

btw, listening to these songs now- 

[YOUTUBE]Sv6dMFF_yts[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]DW1l6hS0OPc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Faun (Jan 23, 2012)

^^I didn't like TC, TC, TC much on first listening but the music grew on me the more I listened to it and it's certainly the best of their performances.

What would you suggest for a similar taste or anything which could be so awesome ?


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]2Ei1-vWL-t0&ob=av2e[/YOUTUBE]

jus don wanna get it over


----------



## Neuron (Jan 25, 2012)

Placebo,another band to my fav list .Thanks to $$Lionking$$ for posting Protege moi.

Addicted to these songs from Placebo.

This Picture
Where Is My Mind
Running Up That Hill


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 26, 2012)

Naadan Parinde ghar aa ja.....

of Rockstar Movie



Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]R-6U0sMc-DA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]U5rLz5AZBIA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## a_medico (Jan 28, 2012)

Blower's Daughter from opening credits of the movie 'Closer'

Watch it before it gets deleted again!

[YOUTUBE]Gi2PLvl8rHg[/YOUTUBE]

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gi2PLvl8rHg


----------



## Neuron (Jan 31, 2012)

Placebo - Pure Morning
Placebo - Unisex


----------



## a_medico (Feb 1, 2012)

Castanets-No Voice Was Raised (From the OST of Perfect Sense)

[YOUTUBE]OFeQw4wVyZM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nipun (Feb 1, 2012)

Rangeele - Kailash Kher


----------



## red dragon (Feb 1, 2012)

Neuron said:


> Placebo - Pure Morning
> Placebo - Unisex



Love Placebo!


----------



## red dragon (Feb 1, 2012)

H.I.M Join me in Death..too cheesy but love it.
The Cure-Lullaby
...spiderman is having me for dinner tonight!
Still speechless after so many years.


----------



## nipunmaster (Feb 1, 2012)

usher ft pitbull - dj got is fallin in love again


----------



## sumansherlock (Feb 1, 2012)

Maroon 5 - Moves Like Jagger ft. Christina Aguilera - YouTube

Sean Paul - She Doesn't Mind

Sean Paul - Got 2 Luv U Ft. Alexis Jordan


----------



## Faun (Feb 1, 2012)

red dragon said:


> H.I.M Join me in Death..too cheesy but love it.



nostalgia, i remember going into all sorts of similar bands. Love Metal, Grindcore and what not


----------



## red dragon (Feb 1, 2012)

H.I.M and grind core!?
Valo actually coined that name Love metal,when asked about their genre.

H.I.M is too talented a band to get tagged with something as stupid as Gothic metal.

Their early works were heavily influenced by Sabbath...later they progressed into something very different.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]oUOwy-XUahQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sumansherlock (Feb 3, 2012)

Lil Wayne - Mirror ft. Bruno Mars


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 3, 2012)

kash koi mil jaye  by Phadu he he he


----------



## vickybat (Feb 4, 2012)

*All my days* by "Alexi Murdoch" Its the opening song of the movie "Real Steel" starring Hugh Jackman.

[YOUTUBE]_R5IQoIYvTM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neo (Feb 4, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> kash koi mil jaye  by Phadu he he he



LMAO .....also RAAT KO NIKLI NAARI .


----------



## Neo (Feb 4, 2012)

sumansherlock said:


> Lil Wayne - Mirror ft. Bruno Mars



that's a nice song., I really liked it and especially the video. 
+1.


----------



## sumansherlock (Feb 4, 2012)

royal.tarun said:


> that's a nice song., I really liked it and especially the video.
> +1.


Yes....that's weezy's new video..released few days ago...song is old though but very addicted


----------



## red dragon (Feb 4, 2012)

Soldier of Furtune-the Opeth version of the Deep Purple epic.

Dust in the wind


----------



## a_medico (Feb 6, 2012)

If I havent posted this already

Awesome song by superstar guddu rangeela. Been humming it since last few days

[YOUTUBE]k9C9RZC_Iso[/YOUTUBE]


===================================


30 Seconds To Mars - Closer To The Edge

[YOUTUBE]mLqHDhF-O28[/YOUTUBE]

I just came to know the vocalist is Jared Leto, the actor from _Requiem for the dream_


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 6, 2012)

@a_medico - That is the most vulgar song one can make. Its actually a shame for music industry. And "superstar" Guddu rangeela? Trolling mate?


----------



## GamerKP (Feb 6, 2012)

adele-'someone like you'


----------



## prabhu.wali (Feb 6, 2012)

a_medico said:


> 30 Seconds To Mars - Closer To The Edge
> 
> [YOUTUBE]mLqHDhF-O28[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I just came to know the vocalist is Jared Leto, the actor from _Requiem for the dream_



also American Psycho  and great band too,u might want to listen to kings and queens,this is war,alibi,night of the hunter and search and destroy,just to name a few


----------



## rajeevk (Feb 6, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Naadan Parinde ghar aa ja.....
> 
> of Rockstar Movie
> 
> ...



Same here right now.


----------



## Neo (Feb 9, 2012)

Anybody listened Sweat . I really liked it.


----------



## Anish (Feb 9, 2012)

naan sonnadhum mazhai vandhucha - from mayakkam enna

Nice music


----------



## Neuron (Feb 10, 2012)

Placebo - The Bitter End.



[YOUTUBE]YHhmyyahh4s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sudh4r (Feb 11, 2012)

Grenade - Bruno Mars.


----------



## Neo (Feb 11, 2012)

How Bout That - B.O.B.

Why Stop Now - Busta Rhymes ft. Chris Brown


----------



## marvelousprashant (Feb 11, 2012)

Saudis in Audis 



Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]lqJDuZIcQ34[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Z8JrnbZ_-GA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## red dragon (Feb 12, 2012)

Re discovering probably one of the best rock band of our time...
R.E.M!!
Currently hooked on to 1.Drive(one of the best written song I have heard)
2.Bang and Blame 3.Everybody Hurts 4.Imitation of life(another brilliant piece of poetry)

God!please give us bands like these...


----------



## Prime_Coder (Feb 12, 2012)

Kun Phaya Kun
Voice: Mohit Chauhan, AR Rehmaan
Film: RockStar


----------



## GamerKP (Feb 13, 2012)

POINTS OF AUTHORITY--LINKIN PARK

"My life MY pride is BROKEN"


----------



## abhidev (Feb 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]CPEBN2dVNUY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kaput (Feb 14, 2012)

if i die young- the band perry

too bad they missed out the grammys


----------



## Pratik Pawar (Feb 18, 2012)

nearly all the songs by Edward Maya..
esp..thats my name,stay with me,this is my life,twin heart..etc
all yaar.. just listen..


----------



## GTX OC (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello by Martin Solveig & Dragonette


----------



## tusharkeshri (Feb 18, 2012)

Aint no rest for the wicked ,the cage elephants -a cool song


----------



## ashintomson (Feb 18, 2012)

fun. - We Are Young (ft. Janelle Monae) -  [ dont miss this 1 ]


----------



## Tribalgeek (Feb 18, 2012)

tusharkeshri said:


> Aint no rest for the wicked ,the cage elephants -a cool song



Oh yeah , nice song. its from Borderlands OST.


----------



## red dragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Like a stone _Audioslave.


----------



## Faun (Feb 18, 2012)

red dragon said:


> H.I.M and grind core!?
> Valo actually coined that name Love metal,when asked about their genre.
> 
> H.I.M is too talented a band to get tagged with something as stupid as Gothic metal.
> ...



Nah, I am not putting them in Grincore genre. I was just recounting the days when I made my foray into obscure genres and found HIM plus other artists.

[YOUTUBE]-CF0kaygO-g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## prabhu.wali (Feb 18, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Like a stone _Audioslave.



+1 wish they lasted longer


----------



## Neo (Feb 18, 2012)

*Todays tracklist:*
Adele - Rolling in the deep
Someone Like You
TSwift - Mean
Linkin Park - The Catalyst
Busta Rhymes ft. Chris Brown - Why Stop Now
Chris Brown  ft. Lil Wayne Busta Rhymes - Look At Me Now
Bad Meets Evil ft. Eminem - Fast Lane
Avril Lavigne - Innocence
Avril Lavigne - Wish You Were Here
B.o.B - Airplanes
Bow Wow ft. Lil Wayne - Sweat
Britney Spears - Hold It Against Me
Britney Spears - Till The World Ends
Lil Wayne feat. Bruno Mars -  Mirror
Eminem - Space Bound
Eminem - 25 to Life
Eminem ft. Lil Wayne - No Love 
Eminem  ft. Rihanna - Love the Way You Lie
Bruno Mars - Just The Way You Are
Bad Meets Evil ft Eminem Bruno Mars - Lighters

Thats all for today...


----------



## a_medico (Feb 18, 2012)

Those who loved this movie will definitely love it:

[YOUTUBE]jh-xsW9_VzI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ashintomson (Feb 18, 2012)

turning tables - adele 

volbeat - a wariors call


----------



## aby geek (Feb 22, 2012)

bhare naina from ra one


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2012)

Madazulu: SampleX01 by tkintechguy on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## a_medico (Feb 23, 2012)

Mathura Nagarpati from the movie Raincoat's opening credits

[YOUTUBE]9Gr2B1JMEFI[/YOUTUBE]

@Neuron Great recommendations. Just going thro one by one. Loving Sa eed by Infected Mushroom.


----------



## cute.bandar (Feb 24, 2012)

Honda brio ad. LOVED THIS ONE.. and I am not even much into music. [YOUTUBE]H66KXeiTgtM[/YOUTUBE]
Suggest more such songs please.


----------



## hostmasti (Feb 25, 2012)

all coldplay songs


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 25, 2012)

*ALAN WAKE OST*

Cannot stretch this enough....guy's if you've played the game, you know what i'm talking about..


----------



## utkarsh73 (Feb 25, 2012)

Bailamos-Enrique Iglesias.
Old song but a very good one especially when listened to it yesterday after long time.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 25, 2012)

a_medico said:


> Mathura Nagarpati from the movie Raincoat's opening credits
> 
> [YOUTUBE]9Gr2B1JMEFI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> @Neuron Great recommendations. Just going thro one by one. Loving Sa eed by Infected Mushroom.



nice song and very nice movie


----------



## Nithu (Feb 25, 2012)

OneRepublic - Good Life 

[YOUTUBE]jZhQOvvV45w[/YOUTUBE]

and this one...

David Guetta - Without You ft. Usher 

[YOUTUBE]jUe8uoKdHao[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 28, 2012)

Hollywood undead:
Coming BAck down....must listen for alll!!!!!!!
i love both albums by hu to death.
Swan songs and American tragedy.

current top 10:
The red jumpsuit apparatus :Waiting/False pretense/Face down
Saosin:Voices/Let go control/bury your head/collapse
Tokio hotel:Alien/Human connect to human/Humanoid/automatic/scream/world behind my wall
Dead by april:Losing you/what can you say/calling/stronger/a promise.
Switchfoot:This is your life/dare you to move/this is home
Skillet:Falling inside the black/rebirthing


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]pFs9ld96UZI[/YOUTUBE]

Song plays at the end of the Alan Wake special episode- The Signal. Playing on continuous loop..

from Alan Wake again

[YOUTUBE]o3lBF2h-Pl0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]GeSUvoY2oUk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nemes!s (Feb 29, 2012)

Song : Dil Mera Muft Ka 
Movie : Agent vinod


----------



## Desmond (Mar 1, 2012)

*Bullet With Butterfly Wings* by *The Smashing Pumpkins*

[YOUTUBE]8-r-V0uK4u0&ob[/YOUTUBE]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## prabhu.wali (Mar 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Oo_l4hBIA5U[/YOUTUBE]
Amazing what music can do to u

[YOUTUBE]5JCZ__5EqrI[/YOUTUBE]

with 70s Challenger

[YOUTUBE]Xww4RS3iT4c[/YOUTUBE]

And what can i say abt this total brit classic!!


----------



## gulati.ishank (Mar 2, 2012)

Set fire to the rain - Adele
Tears don't fall - BFMV
Supermassive blackhole, Time is running out - Muse


----------



## abhidev (Mar 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]840NbiFF1zM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 2, 2012)

deady by april - crawling


----------



## Desmond (Mar 3, 2012)

prabhu.wali said:


> [YOUTUBE]5JCZ__5EqrI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> with 70s Challenger



I love this song too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ashintomson (Mar 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]d5SBYhZyo1s[/YOUTUBE]

Anberlin - The Unwinding Cable Car 

cant stop hearing this one


----------



## Neuron (Mar 3, 2012)

Schiller - Dream Of You
Schiller - Try


----------



## a_medico (Mar 4, 2012)

ashintomson said:


> [YOUTUBE]d5SBYhZyo1s[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Anberlin - The Unwinding Cable Car
> 
> cant stop hearing this one



Loved it. Had heard it once on VH1 so clicked with me. Grows on you the more you listen to it.

This is the video I watched on vh1

[YOUTUBE]2Ei1-vWL-t0[/YOUTUBE]

From the movie 3-Iron (Gafsa by Natacha Atlas)

[YOUTUBE]FxvPx3pcbtw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2012)

One night stand - Enrique.


----------



## Faun (Mar 4, 2012)

a_medico said:


> From the movie 3-Iron (Gafsa by Natacha Atlas)
> 
> [YOUTUBE]FxvPx3pcbtw[/YOUTUBE]



Thats one of my fav.

Listening to this, got to know from Alan Wake
[YOUTUBE]zbxsmcT7GOk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 4, 2012)

Faun said:


> Thats one of my fav.
> 
> Listening to this, got to know from Alan Wake
> 
> ...



Agreed...this is really good..do check out my post from at the beginning of the page for some more really awesome alan wake tracks...

currently listening to 

[YOUTUBE]FjuPtkno5t0[/YOUTUBE] 

& [YOUTUBE]p7Ptai9I6eo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 4, 2012)

hot chelle rae ft demi lovato - why dont you love me


----------



## Faun (Mar 4, 2012)

himadri_sm said:


> Agreed...this is really good..do check out my post from at the beginning of the page for some more really awesome alan wake tracks...



Listening to complete OST, pretty good songs

Also this one from VTMB
[YOUTUBE]tnT5OSuRNsg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## krish_puri (Mar 4, 2012)

Party Rock Anthem - LMFAO


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 4, 2012)

sexy and i now it LMFAO


----------



## maddy1205 (Mar 4, 2012)

late goodbye..Poets of the fall


----------



## prabhu.wali (Mar 4, 2012)

ashintomson said:


> [YOUTUBE]d5SBYhZyo1s[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Anberlin - The Unwinding Cable Car
> 
> cant stop hearing this one



[YOUTUBE]hTzcjzpRcFg&list[/YOUTUBE]

listen to this one!! 

[YOUTUBE]AQGJdTpMUcU[/YOUTUBE]

so quaint and uplifting


----------



## ashintomson (Mar 4, 2012)

prabhu.wali said:


> listen to this one!!



hey tht guy on guitar is rex vijayan he also d guitarist of avial band pretty famous in kerala  thx 4 d link


----------



## prabhu.wali (Mar 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]M2ygPLoNGbk[/YOUTUBE]
  



ashintomson said:


> hey tht guy on guitar is rex vijayan he also d guitarist of avial band pretty famous in kerala  thx 4 d link



My Pleasure


----------



## Soumik (Mar 4, 2012)

For the last 1 hour... Bye Bye Beautiful and its its remixed version....


----------



## ashintomson (Mar 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]MKk1u5RMTn4[/YOUTUBE]
gt addicted again ........
*
CHK out there new song .......* [YOUTUBE]bp0AHQooVSY&list=UU0hNui8bT7yV0Xb8w8YxjHw&index=1&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]omg i love this band


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 4, 2012)

ashintomson said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



**Short Message**

Check my quoted post to see how youtube videos should be properly embedded..use the part after v=


----------



## pinku1993 (Mar 4, 2012)

*Man Udhan Varyache - Shankar Mahadevan*

My First Flyte Download


----------



## ashintomson (Mar 5, 2012)

himadri_sm said:


> **Short Message**
> 
> Check my quoted post to see how youtube videos should be properly embedded..use the part after v=



got it ..thanks.


----------



## a_medico (Mar 5, 2012)

himadri_sm said:


> **Short Message**
> 
> Check my quoted post to see how youtube videos should be properly embedded..use the part after v=



Why do they have to make it so complicated? It's not easier for new person to post the youtube link. Why dont they let the poster include whole youtube link instead of the _post-_*v=* stuff?


----------



## Neuron (Mar 5, 2012)

a_medico said:


> Why do they have to make it so complicated? It's not easier for new person to post the youtube link. Why dont they let the poster include whole youtube link instead of the _post-_*v=* stuff?



True.I was just thinking about it.It's easier for the normal users too.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]hF-fOSZmjmk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neo (Mar 5, 2012)

BoB - How Bout That


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]SE63JoBA6iI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Faun (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh God why so damn good music. Music that will move mountains. Music that will wake me up from undead. Music that will drown me in the sea of euphoria.

Walking Cloud and Deep Red Sky, Flag Fluttered and the Sun Shined | MONO


----------



## Dragonslayer (Mar 7, 2012)

Don't listen much music these days but i liked the new don 2 title track.Not good but not bad also.


----------



## a_medico (Mar 7, 2012)

Karen O, Trent Reznor, Atticus Ross: "Immigrant Song" from the movie _The girl with the dragon tattoo_'s opening credits.

[YOUTUBE]mVLJkIZvFlo[/YOUTUBE]



Original song by Led Zeppelin *www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBmueYJ0VhA


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 7, 2012)

^I've first heard the song in "School of Rock"


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]OmFcWO85Y88[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 9, 2012)

cake - long time


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Mar 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Swo6TmyDnGc[/YOUTUBE]

Insanity by John Marks.
(The 1st song in the video.)


----------



## braindead (Mar 9, 2012)

Tegan and sara- the con


Spoiler



twins!!!!loving those vocals


----------



## Tenida (Mar 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ahb7kQoLTTA[/YOUTUBE]

What a song


----------



## abhidev (Mar 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]jJXDbqgR6Yc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 13, 2012)

Stereo hearts!!
James Blunt-You'r beautiful


----------



## aravind (Mar 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]zPEhFwCYxHM[/YOUTUBE]

Looked for it after watcin this tvc yesterday 

[YOUTUBE]QcrynQZGec8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## prabhu.wali (Mar 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]4BJDNw7o6so[/YOUTUBE]

such an awesome song,on loop on my J3

[YOUTUBE]NGFToiLtXro[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]MH6TJU0qWoY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 25, 2012)

Fight it Eminem.

[YOUTUBE]KV2ssT8lzj8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Faun (Mar 25, 2012)

^^funny lyrics


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Mar 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]u4MLjPZbRrQ[/YOUTUBE]
just listen to this music and you wil fall...


----------



## d3p (Mar 26, 2012)

Bananarama - Na Na Hey Hey [Kiss him Goodbye]

[youtube]E5b6UCCm7f4[/youtube]


----------



## tusharkeshri (Mar 27, 2012)

fireflies owl city my personal favourite


----------



## helion (Mar 27, 2012)

*Naa peru SriSailam Chesta ne Rowdyism*

[YOUTUBE]UTmKmOQx-QU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 27, 2012)

Faun said:


> ^^funny lyrics



 i know


----------



## helion (Mar 27, 2012)

aravind said:


> [YOUTUBE]zPEhFwCYxHM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Looked for it after watcin this tvc yesterday
> 
> [YOUTUBE]QcrynQZGec8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



This rendition by the Meninas Cantoras de Petrópolis is apparently the thing that woke up Coke to use it as a refreshing and inspiring theme for the drink.

[YOUTUBE]nTF6JdeTMQg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 27, 2012)

*OFFTOPIC*

It looks like many users don't know how to embed Youtube videos. I always keep editing them. So here goes a small tutorial...

1. You DONT need to take the WHOLE URL. *Just consider the part after v=*

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyZevK2vG30

2. To embed the above video the tag should be *[ YOUTUBE ] gyZevK2vG30 [ /YOUTUBE ]* (remove all the spaces)


[YOUTUBE]gyZevK2vG30[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mitraark (Mar 27, 2012)

[youtube]pB9GZfY82TM[/youtube]

Good Song , Entertaining Movie


----------



## scudmissile007 (Mar 27, 2012)

"Set fire to the rain"- Adele.


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 28, 2012)

Things i dont remember - Ugly Casanova


----------



## the_conqueror (Mar 28, 2012)

Mirror - Lil Wayne feat. Bruno Mars

[YOUTUBE]OZLUa8JUR18[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dbhaumik (Mar 28, 2012)

My favourite song is "Bilamose" by enrique


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 28, 2012)

pantera -this love
immortal- tyrants
agalloch -marrow of the spirit whole album


----------



## helion (Apr 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]4_98dYZzB90[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## d3p (Apr 2, 2012)

Addicted to MGK-Invincible.

[youtube]yAQFrAki_1U[/youtube]


----------



## Nipun (Apr 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]WWOM69C9xgc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## prabhu.wali (Apr 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]xPU8OAjjS4k&ob[/YOUTUBE]

3:53 minutes of pure awesomeness


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]7zp1TbLFPp8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stephen Alter (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm addicted to the song Beautiful People by Chris Brown Feat. Benny Benassi!!
 It's so awesome!! I love the music in the background..it puts me in a good mood and makes me want to dance!


----------



## d3p (Apr 7, 2012)

[youtube]4ejR01W8fks[/youtube]


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]9zJs5nH2JLY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mobileman (Apr 8, 2012)

Now, i am addicted with Sherya Goshal And Asif's PIYA O RE PIYA from "Tere Nalee Love Hogaya"

and in the middle, there is a line which both are singing, when i hear that lines, that is a blend of male/female with best music, i feels, just like the soothing taste of the OREON Biscuits 

oh, what a song yaar


----------



## vickybat (Apr 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]oS6vwmrFxGo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]E9HoIPCWGsY[/YOUTUBE]

Awesome tracks. Currently addicted to these.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Apr 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]K0adFYuNuns[/YOUTUBE]

No wonder they are my first love!!


----------



## GungaDin (Apr 14, 2012)

Im into Addicted to you by Shakira


----------



## Theodre (Apr 14, 2012)

Neeyam thanalinu thazhe -cocktail (malayalam)

Craig david - Insomnia  (hope the spelling is right) 

Tuhi mera- jannat2

One direction - Everything about you 

One direction - What makes you beautiful


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]hcm55lU9knw&feature=musicchart[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dopeknight (Apr 15, 2012)

"Sofi Needs A Ladder"

Genre: Trans
by DeadMau5


----------



## binaryspirit (Apr 16, 2012)

off to the races n lucky ones by lana del rey


----------



## helion (Apr 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]dDMlo777ySo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## gulati.ishank (Apr 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Sv6dMFF_yts&ob=av3e[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]cvOeDWynY4o[/YOUTUBE]

She's got heavenly voice.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]7Xf-Lesrkuc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## d3p (Apr 21, 2012)

I just came through this track while getting a demo from BOSE, Bangalore.

[Youtube]Wnzirt9qkGU[/Youtube]

This track was played with Bose Acoustic Wave Music System II

*www.boseindia.com/Product/PL171.jpg

Peace....peace & peace....nothing comes close.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Apr 21, 2012)

^ Show Offffffff.............


----------



## mynk (Apr 23, 2012)

more than this(one direction)....<3


----------



## abhidev (Apr 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]d9NF2edxy-M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 23, 2012)

Have been addicted to Imran Khan's album Unforgettable since last year  It's that good! 

[YOUTUBE]jEOFLE0iIcU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ritvij (Apr 23, 2012)

someone like you by adele.. love the song!!!!!!!


----------



## abhidev (Apr 24, 2012)

Walk off the earth just rocks...different style of covers

[YOUTUBE]D-K1amTMA0I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nithu (Apr 24, 2012)

What Makes You Beautiful - One Direction (cover) Megan Nicole (Photo Booth)

[YOUTUBE]ccYdDBRTiQU[/YOUTUBE]

She's cute


----------



## abhidev (Apr 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]B6E01IatDm0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 26, 2012)

This - Parov Stelar - Ragtime Cat ft Lilja Bloom - YouTube


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 30, 2012)

Hollywood Undead FTW!!!
[YOUTUBE]pdoIs1jZbCY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]vF4vL37Qx-E[/YOUTUBE]


9LIVES(dEUCE)-EX HU member.!
[YOUTUBE]0jvmnarNOAM[/YOUTUBE]

Story of The Year!!!
[YOUTUBE]l9WKZpC9UbU&ob=av2e[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]PVFtRq81Ku8[/YOUTUBE]

*Eat This If You Can* 
[YOUTUBE]2Yu3wKR7ZuY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anorion (May 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]RAqSMVIMgKw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aroraanant (May 3, 2012)

Right now I am addicted to Yaarian- by Amrinder Gill


----------



## prabhu.wali (May 3, 2012)

ray|raven said:


> Kryptonite by 3 Doors Down.
> Just cant seem to get it off my head.



yh same here 

[YOUTUBE]DWaB4PXCwFU&ob[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## maninder4k (May 3, 2012)

Jeene De (Tere Naal Love Ho Gaya)


----------



## audiophilic (May 3, 2012)

Listening to 'Royksopp - What else is there? (Trentemol Mix)' on my Tekfusion Twinwoofers


----------



## aroraanant (May 3, 2012)

maninder4k said:


> Jeene De (Tere Naal Love Ho Gaya)



Thats a nice song dude....Even *Piya O Re Piya* from that movie is awesome.....


----------



## d3p (May 5, 2012)

this song really kicked me a lot these days.

[youtube]wyajwpAjYfk[/youtube]


----------



## reddead (May 7, 2012)

Houdini by foster the people
Piya re by atif aslam


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]I7bsXCFoRGI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

I JUst had Sex Feat Akon--The Lonely Islands


----------



## Nithu (May 7, 2012)

*SKRILLEX - BANGARANG (FT. SIRAH)*

[YOUTUBE]cR2XilcGYOo[/YOUTUBE]

I love these kinda music.


----------



## theserpent (May 8, 2012)

Laid By matt Nathanson


----------



## abhidev (May 8, 2012)

Shakti is looking awesome 
[YOUTUBE]e3ddIO8W6V4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## noob (May 8, 2012)

Pani Da Rang


----------



## MatchBoxx (May 8, 2012)

This album: Skyharbor - Blinding White Noise Illusion & Chaos


----------



## masterkd (May 8, 2012)

stop! stop! stop!
allo, mam
flower and knife
from ВИА Гра
really liked the music
soft and sweet


----------



## abhidev (May 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]2U0NFgoNI7s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## arescool (May 8, 2012)

Pani Da Rang from vicky Donor


----------



## Tenida (May 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]wPeU2HCptDs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## axes2t2 (May 10, 2012)

:3

[YOUTUBE]4pOL5RUKEYA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## audiophilic (May 11, 2012)

This song by LADY GAGA: 

Lady GaGa - Starstruck 

Highly recommended for the BASS ADDICTS! I never knew lady gaga had such awesome taste for bass. Awesomeness is just written all over this song.

BTW - i'm not such a big lady gaga fan, so was listening to this track for the first time, and has a pretty satisfying feel to it.


----------



## SunE (May 11, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> I JUst had Sex Feat Akon--The Lonely Islands



Super duper lol fudging great song.

BTW these days I'm hooked to 

Payphone - Maroon 5 ft. Wiz Khalifa
Dance Again - Jennifer Lopez ft. Pitbull
Sex in the Lounge - Nicki Minaj ft. Lil Wayne, Bobby V


----------



## SeenuGuddu (May 11, 2012)

This is one of my beautiful song sang by *George Michael - Jesus To A Child*

i will be listing this song everyday when i go to sleep and Makes me emotional every time..xo. this song mainly for lover's ......

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulhoKujT2G8

once you got the meaning of the song, never stop playing this song and this song make my heart melt.


----------



## TheSloth (May 24, 2012)

Now I am addicted to 'Time Won't Let Me Go by The Bravery'


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]LpJTbZiDWbo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RiGOD (May 25, 2012)

Its not a song but a BGM. 

*Hans Zimmer - Corynorhinus*


----------



## samudragupta (May 25, 2012)

paani da rang from Vicky donor all the way.........................


----------



## Faun (May 25, 2012)

SeenuGuddu said:


> once you got the meaning of the song, never stop playing this song and this song make my heart melt.



Is your heart an ice cream ?

Here is George Michael's tribute"
[YOUTUBE]GaoLU6zKaws[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 30, 2012)

Train Drive BY
[YOUTUBE]oxqnFJ3lp5k[/YOUTUBE]


Payphone!-Maroon 5
[YOUTUBE]KRaWnd3LJfs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## abhidev (May 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]afXJpsK1kXs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nanducob (May 30, 2012)

Eric clapton-tears in heaven.the saddest song in the world,simple yet hearttouching lyrics, wrote after the death of his 4 yr old son


----------



## Sujeet (May 30, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> Eric clapton-tears in heaven.the saddest song in the world,simple yet hearttouching lyrics, wrote after the death of his 4 yr old son



[YOUTUBE]rePcHxFJIuU&ob=av2n[/YOUTUBE]

The Front man of Death Cab for Cutie wrote this for someone he anticipated of LOOSING.

Breaks the Boundaries..........


----------



## Raziel (May 30, 2012)

The 69 Eyes - Kiss Me Undead

[YOUTUBE]ZJegOWYKW9E[/YOUTUBE]

\,,/,


----------



## suyash24seven (May 30, 2012)

hallelujah - jeff buckley. incredibly powerful song.


----------



## mitraark (May 30, 2012)

Vintunnavaa , and i don't even know Telugu.


----------



## Nanducob (May 31, 2012)

suyash24seven said:


> hallelujah - jeff buckley. incredibly powerful song.



one of my favourite jeff buckley tracks,the only musician i think as talented as freddie mercury.just listen to the track 'grace' and u ll know hw high he can sing.he was drowned to death in some river and the most depressing sad song by him is lover, you shouldve come over,IMO.


----------



## Desmond (May 31, 2012)

Desolation by Lamb Of God from Resolution.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]5X_dKdMFJQA[/YOUTUBE]

And found this after a long time
[YOUTUBE]uKlUZUXegqw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 5, 2012)

Better Than I know Myself-Adam Lambert


----------



## KDroid (Jun 6, 2012)

No new good Hindi songs lately?

Liked Paani da Rang from 'Vicky Donor'.


----------



## Nipun (Jun 6, 2012)

KDroid said:


> No new good Hindi songs lately?
> 
> Liked Paani da Rang from 'Vicky Donor'.


Me too


----------



## abhidev (Jun 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]XVt6rBwxGnw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]CIKMTmBUmw4[/YOUTUBE]

just listen and avoid the shitty video.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Beethoven - 5th Symphony



Faun said:


> [YOUTUBE]CIKMTmBUmw4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> just listen and avoid the shitty video.



Hamain itna piyaar na karo - Jal band rocks


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 7, 2012)

Maroon 5 - Payphone (Explicit) ft. Wiz Khalifa - YouTube

*Maroon 5-Payphone*


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 7, 2012)

lovedonator said:


> Maroon 5 - Payphone (Explicit) ft. Wiz Khalifa - YouTube
> 
> *Maroon 5-Payphone*



Same!


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 7, 2012)

Criminal -Ra.One
Right Now - Housefull 2


----------



## abhidev (Jun 7, 2012)

Addicted!!!!

[YOUTUBE]ICnlyNUt_0o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sarthak (Jun 7, 2012)

DJ Got Us Falling in Love - Usher
Mukhtasar - Teri Mei Kahani


----------



## Anorion (Jun 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]oiGSKT9m9SE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## d3p (Jun 8, 2012)

[youtube]vBP0nkHIqrI[/youtube]

Addicted, coz of my guiltiness.


----------



## rupasagar1 (Jun 9, 2012)

Am addicted to titanic my heart will go on, akon  mr.lonely even though i have many more playlist i really very much addicted to those songs at this moments because of the pleasent music and good lyrics.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 10, 2012)

*Hosana*- from the movie_ Ek Deewana Tha_


----------



## sandalwood (Jun 10, 2012)

Vajra Ballala raaya from Saarathee Kannada Movie


----------



## a_medico (Jun 10, 2012)

I believe from 'Mirror Mirror' end credits

[YOUTUBE]E8-bMgDANEk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## red dragon (Jun 10, 2012)

Blue October-hate me.


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Blue October-hate me.



Used to listen to it back in college days.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]d0W_d8zXRmw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## abhidev (Jun 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]3JECpIQFPCA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jun 11, 2012)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=qT9u9STPD7U


----------



## techkens (Jun 12, 2012)

Am addicted to britney spheres give me pop album and akon's mr.lonely alubm and those are my favorite songs i usually listen.


----------



## pranavgautam67 (Jun 12, 2012)

Max Payne 3.


----------



## Prime_Coder (Jun 12, 2012)

Shaggy - Angel ft. Rayvon - YouTube


----------



## Sankalp Tripathi (Jun 12, 2012)

Pitbull - Give Me Everything ft. Ne-Yo, Afrojack, Nayer
Pitbull never disappoints


----------



## cooljeba (Jun 13, 2012)

Repeat after me.. She's crazy like a fool.. What about daddy :coolspeak:


----------



## tkin (Jun 13, 2012)

This is dubstep:
[YOUTUBE]aeV5mZOKKn4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2012)

I thought this was dubstep :/
[YOUTUBE]Eg_O3_wnSgc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anorion (Jun 14, 2012)

post dubstep
[YOUTUBE]W7uYqJJBiD0[/YOUTUBE]

dubstep... yeah heard it some times
once, this tape recorder's battery died as it was playing, so the playback became slower and slower
another time the playback jumped every time the volvo went over a speed bump or a pot hole, which was frequent
heard the best dubstep sessions come out from really scratched up cd's, never tried that out tho


----------



## abhidev (Jun 14, 2012)

downloaded the tracks from the Project X movie....

[YOUTUBE]1jre6_FBBc0[/YOUTUBE]

mods let me know if the above video is inappropriate ?


----------



## d3p (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice Song..looks like i'm addicted.

[youtube]B1R9f94ILAg[/youtube]


----------



## Neuron (Jun 17, 2012)

In Flames - Cloud Connected.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 17, 2012)

Carly Jepson-call me maybe
Mirror-Lil wayne feat bruno.
One direction what makes u beautiful


----------



## kisame (Jun 18, 2012)

Mine
[YOUTUBE]o1DcNwEzTUM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SeenuGuddu (Jun 18, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> Carly Jepson-call me maybe
> Mirror-Lil wayne feat bruno.
> One direction what makes u beautiful




+1 for Mirror-Lil wayne feat bruno.


----------



## STARFIRE (Jun 18, 2012)

November Rain-GunsN'Roses
The Unforgiven Triollogy-Metallica


----------



## abhidev (Jun 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]2VEgSQ3O0vw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 18, 2012)

Knocking on heavens door


----------



## tech_boy (Jun 18, 2012)

Tu maane ya na maane --
by Wadali Brothers.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 18, 2012)

this is not dubstep
[YOUTUBE]51V1VMkuyx0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vyom (Jun 18, 2012)

Been listening this for the past one hour on loop: 

[YOUTUBE]jZhQOvvV45w[/YOUTUBE]

Both vid and lyric is awesome!


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 19, 2012)

Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]wZZ7oFKsKzY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## syed2011 (Jun 20, 2012)

Right now am listing to song called "I walk in the lonely street" Greenpark


----------



## icebags (Jun 20, 2012)

*Dineyra - Raqsga tushgin*

*SNSD - Genie*

Dance time !


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 20, 2012)

syed2011 said:


> Right now am listing to song called "I walk in the lonely street" Greenpark



that's GREENDAY


----------



## vickybat (Jun 21, 2012)

^^Boulevard of broken dream


----------



## V2IBH2V (Jun 21, 2012)

Mirrors- lil wayne feat. Bruno mars
What makes you beautiful- one direction
Look at me now- chris brown feat. Lil wayne & Busta Rhymes
Payphone- Maroon 5 Feat. Wiz Khalifa
And the best of all...
Burn it down- Linkin Park!!! 

Actually I put them all in a playlist n listening to them repeatedly!! 

^^^^ actually, he mixed Green Day and Linkin Park!!  xD


----------



## Faun (Jun 21, 2012)

syed2011 said:


> Right now am listing to song called "I walk in the lonely street" Greenpark


wut 

[YOUTUBE]O8eS-I8ahpE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 22, 2012)

'Chasing the sun' by The Wanted 
'Burn it down' by Linkin park
'When you say nothing at all' by Ronan Keating
'One thing' by One direction


----------



## trublu (Jun 22, 2012)

"Dua" - Shanghai


----------



## Anorion (Jun 22, 2012)

mandatory Grooveshark - Free Music Streaming, Online Music


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jun 22, 2012)

Right now addicted to What makes you beautiful - One direction.. 
and that stupid call me maybe (I'm finding ways to get this song out of my head, boring song except one verse, so addicted that i'm hating it)

let me look into the fav list in my library/all those audio format heroins
Subha Hone na de - Mika Singh, Shefali 
Good feeling- Flo Rida (Megan Nicole, eppic cover)
Get out(Leave) - Jojo (found this gem, thanks last.fm, sweet song)
Sweet love - Liviu Hodor feat. Mona 
Dekha Hai Teri aankhon ko (Coffee bar song, addicted from childhood) 
Amazing -Inna 
Jack Sparrow - Lonely Island (you can't miss this, rocking and funny)
B-e-a-utiful - Megan Nicole (she's really awesome, youtube it)
Tennu le ke jaana- Omer Inayat (always in my playlist)
Glad you came- The wanted (catchy lyrics)
Put your hearts up - Ariana Grande 
Paradise - Coldplay
So good - BOB (If you audiosurf, this is definitely a challenge)
I don't want this night to end - Luke Bryan (awesome lyrics)
Wild ones - Flo Rida ft Sia (watch on youtube) 
Turn up the music - Chris Brown (Remix ft Rihanna) 
Brokenhearted - Karmin (catchy hook)
Friday - Rebecca Black( Don't curse me, i don't know why this is still in my fav list but this always brings a smile whenever i listen to it. wonderful lyrics eh?)
Vintunnava- Shreya ghoshal (Telugu, "Sharminda hoon" in the hindi remake, Ek Deewana Tha)
Gali Gali Chor Hai(Remix)- Khailash Kher
Choope - Harish Raghavendra (Telugu, nice melody)
Thumhi Ho Bhandu - Neeraj Sridhar (mtv made me addicted to this one)
Love Story - Taylor swift (really a damn awesome story with an even  more awesome ending) 
International love - Pitbull ft. Chris Brown(pitbull n chris brown! You should buy pitbull's track even it features nanaluvstroubles, nuff said.)

the list is still on, but i'm stopping to save some space on tdf servers.


----------



## Neuron (Jun 22, 2012)

The Crystal Method - Weapons of Mass Distortion
Linkin Park - Castle of Glass


----------



## ancilary (Jun 23, 2012)

eminem - lose yourself , drop the world[ft] , airplanes pt 2 most of eminem songs


----------



## Raziel (Jun 24, 2012)

..countless songs if I start to mention..Hooked on The 69 Eyes at the moment.

& btw, If anyone interested, then these are some beautifully sad & melodious goth metal songs that I personally like..makes me emotional when I listen :')

Nightwish - While Your Lips are Still Red
Blackmore's Night - Wish you were here
Ari Koivunen - Angels are Calling
Within Temptation - Memories
Within Temptation - Frozen
HIM - In Joy & Sorrow
HIM - Close to the Flame (Rappula Tapes Version)
The Rasmus - October & April
Poets of the Fall - Carnival of Rust
Sia - Breathe Me


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 29, 2012)

i love to hear all songs from oldies to trendy-s


----------



## far (Jun 29, 2012)

E.T (feat kanye West )


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 29, 2012)

Nelly-just a dream
(love the line "aahh aah aah i was thinkin about her,thinkin about me..about us ........it was only just a dream")..


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 29, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> Nelly-just a dream
> (love the line "aahh aah aah i was thinkin about her,thinkin about me..about us ........it was only just a dream")..



Yeah totally love that part

I'm addicted to Just a Feeling-Maroon 5


----------



## rider (Jul 1, 2012)

Beck - The Golden Age


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 2, 2012)

I was like addicted to just a dream,but now don't listen any more(makes my mood off) left 2 months ago. 
Now days i am listening 'whistle by flo rida' and trying to whistle like that.


----------



## Eternaldark (Jul 2, 2012)

I am addicted to a wonderful song that came out in Linkin Park's new album Living things. This song is Lies, Greed, Misery. It is amazing and I am glad Chester recorded even though he wasnt feeling so well.  But it was amazing and I love hearing Chester scream.


----------



## trublu (Jul 2, 2012)

Set Fire to the Rain - Adele.

Her powerful voice blows me away !


----------



## thinkjamil (Jul 2, 2012)

The Meddler - Chevelle


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 2, 2012)

Call me maybe-barack obama

Call me maybe-barack obama-batack dubs


----------



## nipunmaster (Jul 2, 2012)

Arash Feat. Helena  - Broken Angel 

[YOUTUBE]-whp15J2n_M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## abhidev (Jul 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]fWNaR-rxAic[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## d3p (Jul 2, 2012)

*NICKELBACK - Burn it to the ground*

[YOUTUBE]BxgeSv88c2w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## abhidev (Jul 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Cwkej79U3ek[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 4, 2012)

*Pendulum: Watercolor*


----------



## trublu (Jul 4, 2012)

"Kinara" - Shankar Tucker ft. Mugdha Hasabnis, Amit Mishra


----------



## trublu (Jul 6, 2012)

trublu said:


> Set Fire to the Rain - Adele.
> 
> Her powerful voice blows me away !



still addicted


----------



## a_medico (Jul 11, 2012)

Is it normal to like Kanye West? Havent heard him before but liked this weird song for some reason

[YOUTUBE]Y97TZBGy5y0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Faun (Jul 12, 2012)

Aqualung, that voice so haunting
[YOUTUBE]zAR_BxjTupI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]GQdHEo6Np2k[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]Ih2tUhmvbfI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rider (Jul 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]gcejLp72iCE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neuron (Jul 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]w8KQmps-Sog[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]6okwg6PiSis[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## reddead (Jul 12, 2012)

Bloodbuzz ohio - the National
Not your fault -awolnation


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 12, 2012)

Slash - "Back From Cali" (feat. Myles Kennedy) 
Slash - "Back From Cali" (feat. Myles Kennedy) - YouTube
its a crazy song.


----------



## a_medico (Jul 13, 2012)

Neuron said:


> [YOUTUBE]6okwg6PiSis[/YOUTUBE]






Have heard this in 'Twilight' part1 OST. Nice song.


----------



## hellscream666 (Jul 13, 2012)

Cloud Connected by In Flames
She Wolf by Megadeath
Hallowed by thy name by Cradle of filth, Iced Earth ... i love the maiden version too but currently it sounds a bit soft


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 13, 2012)

hellscream666 said:


> Cloud Connected by In Flames
> She Wolf by Megadeath
> Hallowed by thy name by Cradle of filth, Iced Earth ... i love the maiden version too but currently it sounds a bit soft



i like hallowed be my name by hammerfall.hallowed by thy  name is also covered by Motherjane,the band from my place


----------



## d3p (Jul 13, 2012)

*Bang your Head - Quiet RIOT*

[YOUTUBE]XpgMp_yKx38[/YOUTUBE]

*True Nature - Torque OST*

[YOUTUBE]h5Tc5WWGHhY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 13, 2012)

a_medico said:


> Is it normal to like Kanye West? Havent heard him before but liked this weird song for some reason
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Y97TZBGy5y0[/YOUTUBE]



yes baba its normalbut his name is pronounced abnormally - KAYN-yay west.


----------



## NimishG (Jul 14, 2012)

"Rainy Day" by "10,000 Maniacs"...feels sooo soothing to listen to!!!


----------



## hellscream666 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> i like hallowed be my name by hammerfall.hallowed by thy  name is also covered by Motherjane,the band from my place



hmm haven't listened to the hammerfall version....am betting it wud be nice ...kinda loved a couple of their songs : never ever, hearts on fire, renegade, last man standing etc.

yeah I know MotherJane ....you can say am also from the same place


----------



## Faun (Jul 15, 2012)

This is good stuff from Nick and Norah's Infinite Playlist. Minimize the video and listen to the audio.
[YOUTUBE]FklztEeIPH8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## saranshmohite (Jul 16, 2012)

im addicted to this song..... its really awesome..... i jus love it....... check it out.......
Rajni Meets His Match! - YouTube


----------



## Faun (Jul 16, 2012)

Listen to the end to feel the raw power
[YOUTUBE]rZsrR7KCGyI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## akashd (Jul 16, 2012)

A thousand Years - Christina Perri


Heart beats fast
Colors and promises
How to be brave
How can I love when I'm afraid to fall
But watching you stand alone
All of my doubt suddenly goes away somehow

One step closer

[Chorus:]
I have died everyday waiting for you
Darling don't be afraid I have loved you
For a thousand years
I'll love you for a thousand more

Time stands still
Beauty in all she is
I will be brave
I will not let anything take away
What's standing in front of me
Every breath
Every hour has come to this

One step closer

[Chorus:]
I have died everyday waiting for you
Darling don't be afraid I have loved you
For a thousand years
I'll love you for a thousand more

And all along I believed I would find you
Time has brought your heart to me
I have loved you for a thousand years
I'll love you for a thousand more

One step closer
One step closer

[Chorus:]
I have died everyday waiting for you
Darling don't be afraid I have loved you
For a thousand years
I'll love you for a thousand more

And all along I believed I would find you
Time has brought your heart to me
I have loved you for a thousand years
I'll love you for a thousand more


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 19, 2012)

Living things and Believe are awesome albums. Worth your money.

and checkout this cover, better than the original. 
[YOUTUBE]Y7rR-hzLwJ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]xZ78uoKqyPM[/YOUTUBE]

Oh wey oh wey oh LA LA LA LA LA LA


----------



## Faun (Jul 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]F5nzwqj3utY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Flash (Jul 24, 2012)

Robot Boy - Linkin Park.
Not addicted, but i love it. 

To the moon & Back - Savage Garden. Though old, i love it still.


----------



## Renny (Jul 24, 2012)

An old French song!

Viktor Lazlo - Mata Hari

[YOUTUBE]iiKTlBovdPw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desmond (Jul 25, 2012)

Rosenrot by Rammstein from Rosenrot. Been listening to this over and over about 30 times, still can't stop.
[YOUTUBE]rhi4EMTLZ1A[/YOUTUBE]

Makes me wish I knew German.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 26, 2012)

turn up volume, it is need

this first
[YOUTUBE]B0sy7y54XAE[/YOUTUBE]

then 

[YOUTUBE]SeFp3OYyEGU[/YOUTUBE]

now turn down volume

[YOUTUBE]bIEOZCcaXzE[/YOUTUBE]

after that

[YOUTUBE]IKniXABsUeE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## papul1993 (Jul 26, 2012)

Ratatat. Discovered on 8tracks.


----------



## shashankm (Jul 26, 2012)

don't kill me for being girly, but I am stuck to stuck like glue - sugarland. Don't know why I find it so sweet and melodius, video is hilarious!


----------



## gamebusterz (Jul 26, 2012)

One more Night- Maroon 5
Get it Started-Shakira Ft. pitbull


----------



## Nipun (Jul 26, 2012)

Angrezi Beat!


----------



## abhidev (Jul 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]UqXVgAmqBOs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hellscream666 (Jul 27, 2012)

dunno why but since I listened to this last week.......this song has been stuck in my head....

She Wolf : Megadeath

One look in her lusting eyes
Savage fear in you will rise
Teeth of terror sinking in
The bite of the she-wolf

Monochromatic stains : Dark Tranquility


----------



## abhidev (Jul 30, 2012)

addicted!!!

[YOUTUBE]X_bFO1SNRZg[/YOUTUBE]

another nice track....

[YOUTUBE]psiteLjbqk4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## d3p (Aug 1, 2012)

Whistle - Flo Rida..

[YOUTUBE]cSnkWzZ7ZAA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 1, 2012)

@d3p:I am also listening to this song from almost past one month. and you know i learned how to whistle,not in same tune as in song but can blow in (horrible) tune.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Aug 2, 2012)

DIL HOOM HOOM KARE BY BHUPEN HAZARIKA.. - YouTube


----------



## Adibaba (Aug 2, 2012)

hey abhidev i too share the same addiction  ladyhawkes track is amazing heard it from dirt 2 
my addiction 

Incubus "Love Hurts" - YouTube


----------



## d3p (Aug 2, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @d3p:I am also listening to this song from almost past one month. and you know i learned how to whistle,not in same tune as in song but can blow in (horrible) tune.



actually, enjoy the song other than knowing its meaning.

18+ Spoiler Warning.



Spoiler



This is a adultish song IMO. If you can find the meaning, well and good, otherwise forget it. "Can you blow [***] my ahem..."........


----------



## Desmond (Aug 2, 2012)

Modern music needs to return to its roots. Feel sorry for the new generation musicians. I think synthesizers and turntables are killing true music.

[YOUTUBE]BYQaD2CAi9A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## abhidev (Aug 2, 2012)

Adibaba said:


> hey abhidev i too share the same addiction  ladyhawkes track is amazing heard it from dirt 2
> my addiction
> 
> Incubus "Love Hurts" - YouTube



yea..its very addictive...try listening to its 'Fan death remix' version....you'll love it more


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 2, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Modern music needs to return to its roots. Feel sorry for the new generation musicians. I think synthesizers and turntables are killing true music.



and the 'autotune'-any **** can sing.It is no: 15 among the list of 50 worst inventions by TIME magazine.
Quote from TIME
"It's a technology that can make bad singers sound good and really bad singers (like T-Pain) sound like robots. And it gives singers who sound like Kanye West or Cher the misplaced confidence that they too can croon. Thanks a lot, computers.''


----------



## Faun (Aug 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]LRsfK3YvD-8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desmond (Aug 3, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> and the 'autotune'-any **** can sing.It is no: 15 among the list of 50 worst inventions by TIME magazine.
> Quote from TIME
> "It's a technology that can make bad singers sound good and really bad singers (like T-Pain) sound like robots. And it gives singers who sound like Kanye West or Cher the misplaced confidence that they too can croon. Thanks a lot, computers.''



Give me a link to this. Gotta see it 

Update: Got it : *www.time.com/time/specials/packages/article/0,28804,1991915_1991909_1991903,00.html

Thrashed all singers who use it. Me gusta


----------



## Faun (Aug 4, 2012)

Brilliant progressive rock artist, I like the engaging use of trumpet
[YOUTUBE]dqzu1vrfH-c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 4, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Give me a link to this. Gotta see it
> 
> Update: Got it : Auto-Tune - The 50 Worst Inventions - TIME
> 
> Thrashed all singers who use it. Me gusta


put that autotune also in you blog


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 5, 2012)

Linking Park - Castle of glass AND Extreme ways- Bourne Ultimatum


----------



## chetnan (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi,

No song. really i addicted to my job related to MCITP training.

Thanks


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 8, 2012)

Time Won't Let Me Go - The Bravery
Also listen Bum Like You - Robyn


----------



## dexbg (Aug 8, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> Time Won't Let Me Go - The Bravery



I've been through that phase..


Right now addicted to *Police - Roxanne* .. (any guesses from where did this originate .. )


----------



## Knightlover (Aug 8, 2012)

"jism"


----------



## dexbg (Aug 8, 2012)

Knightlover said:


> "jism"



Watching or listening..


----------



## Knightlover (Aug 8, 2012)

dexbg said:


> Watching or listening..



he he listning.Unfortunately the songs of jism 2 are opnly good.


----------



## Chirag (Aug 8, 2012)

I just can't get over this song and this cover.


----------



## Faun (Aug 8, 2012)

^^thats a classic song.


----------



## Flash (Aug 11, 2012)

The Unforgiven - Metallica



> Never free
> Never me
> So I dub the unforgiven


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2012)

this is the single greatest album I have listened in a long time, every song is absolute delight


----------



## NitroZ (Aug 12, 2012)

Cant wait till Aug 17


----------



## vickybat (Aug 12, 2012)

Addicted to forest hymn by deep forest

[YOUTUBE]kqrNYCWKyBM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## reddead (Aug 12, 2012)

and this


----------



## Desmond (Aug 12, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> The Unforgiven - Metallica



Though I didn't like the album well, this song is a classic. Like Enter Sandman.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 12, 2012)

Broken angel-Arash feat helena 
Must listen..i liked helema's voice vry much...


----------



## Flash (Aug 12, 2012)

Flo Rida - *ELEVATOR

*


----------



## ritvij (Aug 12, 2012)

currently addicted to whistle FloRida!


----------



## abhidev (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 12, 2012)

justin bieber -  die in your arms ,  be alright


----------



## a_medico (Aug 12, 2012)

Aladeen Mothrfkr from the movie The Dictator


----------



## ujjwal007 (Aug 13, 2012)

I JUST HAD SEX - AKON  MUST LISTEN


----------



## a_medico (Aug 19, 2012)

Gangs Of Wasseypur - Awesome OST. Very offbeat songs created by Sneha Khanwalkar. Currently addicted to:

Keh le lunga
Jiya tu
O Womaniya
Hunter


----------



## Flash (Aug 19, 2012)

Song:  This
Album: Listen
Artist: Tryad



Ran into this classic accidentally! 

Hare Ram Hare krishna !!


----------



## lalit34 (Aug 21, 2012)

Now day My favoprite  song is Banjara from EK Tha Tiger Movie.

Song Title: Banjaara
Singer: Sukhwinder Singh
Lyrics: Neelesh Misra
Film: Ek Tha Tiger
Music: Sohail Sen
Music Label: YRF Music

___________________________________________

Furniture Removalists Melbourne


----------



## a_medico (Aug 24, 2012)

Seriously addicted to this song. Heard a good song after long time. The song picks up so well in the second half, especially the duet part. The guy sounds so similar to MeatLoaf!


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## a_medico (Aug 25, 2012)

The OST blends wonderfully with the movie ^^^


----------



## Neo (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Nipun (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## Anorion (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## scudmissile007 (Sep 15, 2012)

Lost In The Echo-linkin park.


----------



## Flash (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah. Living things has lots of good songs!
I like these songs in particular!! 



> 1. Lost in the Echo
> 2. Castle of Glass
> 3. I'll be gone
> 4. Burn it down
> 5. In my remains


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice suggestions, will try to listen to a few of them today.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 19, 2012)

a_medico said:


> Seriously addicted to this song. Heard a good song after long time. The song picks up so well in the second half, especially the duet part. The guy sounds so similar to MeatLoaf!



agree...quiet addictive...hv been listening to this from a long time....hv u heard of 'Walk off the Earth'? the entire band has played this song on a single guitar...


----------



## the_conqueror (Sep 19, 2012)

A must listen for everyone.





nice song from LP


----------



## a_medico (Sep 19, 2012)

abhidev said:


> agree...quiet addictive...hv been listening to this from a long time....hv u heard of 'Walk off the Earth'? the entire band has played this song on a single guitar...



Yes. They have performed it quite well. This is a funny version of the same song:


----------



## y_bharat (Sep 19, 2012)

Now a days, I am listening only one song " saaiye re" from the movie- heroine. I am a big fan of rahat fateh ali khaan so I don’t miss the chance to grab his latest songs..i love it...


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 19, 2012)

Seriously addicted to it...
[youtube]kvDMlk3kSYg[/youtube]


----------



## cooldude22 (Sep 20, 2012)

It's time by imagine dragons.....


----------



## Anorion (Sep 21, 2012)

*dieantwoord.com/download_whyimhot.php


----------



## icebags (Sep 22, 2012)

*Oppa Gangnam Style*


----------



## webgeek (Sep 24, 2012)

Pyar deewana hota hai by kumar sanu

music: babul bose
year:1992


----------



## Nipun (Sep 26, 2012)

Nipun said:


>



Now:

"Jine mera dil luteya" by Jazzy B.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 26, 2012)

liked gotye, the fun cover and the fun track


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 26, 2012)

Some Trance..


----------



## skepticmuggle (Sep 27, 2012)

Gangnam Style


----------



## theserpent (Sep 27, 2012)

opppppppa gangam style!


----------



## MegaMind (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## trublu (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## ujjwal007 (Sep 28, 2012)

whisky lullaby - awesome song must listen... sad song but perfect.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Knightlover (Sep 28, 2012)

"in the night no control kya karoo kuch to bol"


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## Nipun (Sep 29, 2012)

"Kudi Saturday Saturday kardi rehndi ve"  

And "Mujhko na pehchane tu kyu tere ghar akhbar nhi aati?"


----------



## a_medico (Sep 29, 2012)

This song has just been made more famous by Chris Gayle dancing in Gangnam style after taking wickets


----------



## Nipun (Sep 29, 2012)

a_medico said:


> This song has just been made more famous by Chris Gayle dancing in Gangnam style after taking wickets



Who's Chris Gayle?

BTW I like that song.. Its like it says "You don't need to know dance, to dance".


----------



## a_medico (Sep 30, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Who's Chris Gayle?



Formula one driver.


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2012)

you guys are late.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Sep 30, 2012)

"The silent comedy - bortholomew" been listening from a while now


----------



## Flash (Sep 30, 2012)

a_medico said:


> This song has just been made more famous by Chris Gayle dancing in Gangnam style after taking wickets



Thats so funny!


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 30, 2012)

Currently addicted to Somebody I used to Know and Payphone , thanks to this thread


----------



## a_medico (Oct 2, 2012)

Sneha Khanwilkar again


----------



## icebags (Oct 2, 2012)

a_medico said:


> This song has just been made more famous by Chris Gayle dancing in Gangnam style after taking wickets



for lols . 

*i.imgur.com/ac1wF.jpg


----------



## Scarface (Oct 2, 2012)

I am hooked to  No love by eminem


----------



## ankit8logic (Oct 6, 2012)

"Tanhayi Tanhayi Tanhayi Dono ko paas le aayi" from "Koyela".


----------



## Anorion (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## Tribalgeek (Oct 13, 2012)

Wang Chung -  Space junk

Bob Dylan - Tommorow is a long time


----------



## d3p (Oct 17, 2012)

*Burn it Down : Living Things [2012]*

*Artist : Linkin Park*

[youtube]2vRJ2CzLJuc[/youtube]


----------



## Knightlover (Oct 17, 2012)

rukmani rukmani shadee ke bad kya kya huwa
kaun hara kaun jita khidaki me se dekho jara

ho ho o, ho ho o ho ho o...........

rukmani rukmani shadee ke bad kya kya huwa
ho ho o, ho ho o ho ho o
kaun hara kaun jita khidaki me se dekho jara
ho ho o, ho ho o ho ho o
baaho me hai baahe daale mithi baate hone lagee
khatiya bhee dhire dhire khat khat hone lagee
aage pichhe huwa toh jhatpat hone lagee
ho ho o, ho ho o ho ho o.........
rukmani rukmani shadee ke bad kya kya huwa
kaun hara kaun jita khidaki me se dekho jara

ho ho o, ho ho o ho ho o........
chachi tujhe baaho me dala hoga chacha ne
ho ho o, ho ho o ho ho o
mami tujhe pyar se chheda hoga mama ne
ho ho o, ho ho o ho ho o
chhotee see dulhaniya ne piya ko sataya hoga
hath jod balma ne goree ko manaya hoga
piya ne goad me phir bithaya pyar se
ek bar dil se dil lagaya pyar se
ho ho o, ho ho o ho ho o

rukmani rukmani shadee ke bad kya kya huwa
kaun hara kaun jita khidaki me se dekho jara
ho ho o, ho ho o ho ho o.........
ungli se chhua hoga kanp gayee goree tab
ho ho o, ho ho o ho ho o
kaamdev mast hoke nachne lage thay tab
ho ho o, ho ho o ho ho o
ang ang khil gaya bijalee kadak gayee
bindiya chamak gayee chudiya khanak gayee
mile do badan toh yeh javanee khil gayee
jamin aasman kee har khushee tab mil gayee
ho ho o, ho ho o ho ho o.............

rukmani rukmani shadee ke bad kya kya huwa
kaun hara kaun jita khidaki me se dekho jara
baaho me hai baahe dale mithi baate hone lagee
khatiya bhee dhire dhire khat khat hone lagee
aage pichhe huwa toh jhatpat hone lagee
ho ho o o, ho ho o o..........


----------



## Vyom (Oct 17, 2012)

d3p said:


> *Burn it Down : Living Things [2012]*
> 
> *Artist : Linkin Park*
> 
> ...



What I like the most about LP is that their videos are equally awesome like their songs! 

Btw.. here's the better video and audio quality version of "Burn It Down", for the record.
Linkin Park - BURN IT DOWN (Official Music Video) - YouTube

But I didn't know about this song. So thanks. The time lapse sequences at the end of video is nice.


----------



## Tribalgeek (Oct 17, 2012)

Wye Oak - Civilian.


----------



## roady (Oct 17, 2012)

[youtube]GiXrtyrlMmQ[/youtube]

I'm a biiiiiiiiiiiig fan of house music, mainly progressive and club house.


----------



## icebags (Oct 17, 2012)

Anorion said:


>



thanks for the remix lol, i m no fan of the show, but that some unique piece of music.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## Flash (Oct 19, 2012)

Just an Audio. Listen to the music though, if you cant understand the lyrics


----------



## veddotcom (Oct 21, 2012)

[youtube]KfMoVlljFUM[/youtube]


----------



## d3p (Oct 21, 2012)

[youtube]5DKn-GJtAeA[/youtube]

[youtube]dKa9uZyfM64[/youtube]

[youtube]E4XzU-NaoQ4[/youtube]


----------



## SunE (Oct 21, 2012)

Oppa Gangnam Style 

We are never getting back together - Taylor Swift


----------



## d3p (Oct 22, 2012)

[youtube]oO2ojLQXZY4[/youtube]


----------



## d3p (Oct 23, 2012)

It Never happened to anyone i guess, but some how i got addicted to BoyFriend HD- Justin Bieber - Official Parody song.

[youtube]PeHI96uhHKA[/youtube]


----------



## Anorion (Oct 23, 2012)

yeah im addicted to a parody too
its not bad tho
acoustic gangnam


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Tribalgeek (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## Sudh4r (Nov 2, 2012)

1973 - James Blunt


----------



## Vyom (Nov 2, 2012)

Sudh4r said:


> 1973 - James Blunt



Been addicted to James Blunt's 1973 many years ago. Still it is one of my fav song. 
It's too nostalgic now.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 3, 2012)

and fatty boom boom by die antwoord


----------



## Anorion (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Tribalgeek (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## abhidev (Nov 7, 2012)

Addicted to this version of Maroon 5's One more night

[youtube]AZHmNcb8Krc[/youtube]


----------



## bhushan2k (Nov 7, 2012)

Lost in the echo by LP


----------



## d3p (Nov 7, 2012)

[youtube]OLuWHr6-0YQ[/youtube]


----------



## d3p (Nov 10, 2012)

[youtube]6Ae1aOZaNV0[/youtube]


----------



## ajaymailed (Nov 10, 2012)

awesome soundtrack Pirates of Carribean 2 - Jack Sparrow.
soundtrack definitely reminds me of the great character, Captain Jack Sparrow. Entire Series is dependent on the magic created by that guy.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 10, 2012)

2 Sides of me, All American nightmare, The life and Striptease --- Hinder


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 10, 2012)

Milo Greene - What's the matter


----------



## tkin (Nov 10, 2012)

Nightwish, but tarza, don't like annette, sings like a pop star.


----------



## a_medico (Nov 13, 2012)

This one is one of the winners of EMA. Nice song. Nice vocals.


----------



## stonecaper (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Flash (Nov 13, 2012)

^Nice song with powerful lyrics.

"You can take my number, but not my heart" -


----------



## Faun (Nov 14, 2012)

a_medico said:


> This one is one of the winners of EMA. Nice song. Nice vocals.



That's pretty nice.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 14, 2012)

Classic song ^^ One of my favs.


----------



## Nipun (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Flash (Nov 16, 2012)

//Musical fest//


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 17, 2012)

I am really liking Lenka's Everything at Once (Windows 8 Commercial Song)


----------



## Nipun (Nov 17, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> I am really liking Lenka's Everything at Once (Windows 8 Commercial Song)



I like that song too... 

EDIT: Breakup party is out... this is the song now!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 17, 2012)

^^ LOL   Great


----------



## Julieanderson (Nov 21, 2012)

Singer = Enrique 

Song = Taking back my love ... 

Totally love the lyrics i say


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 21, 2012)

"Down with the sickness", by "Disturbed"


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 21, 2012)

This one is good to -
Creepy-Creepy song ....


----------



## Flash (Nov 21, 2012)

Looks like Alma sang it!
Creepy indeed!


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 22, 2012)

This band actually lights up Indias hope of making it big at the international metal scene. I bought their album last month.
Some may call it poser metal. Such people should actually f*** off.  A band need not always be brutal just for the sake of signifying metal. As long as someone is making good music, they should be appreciated - let that be death/deathcore/metalcore/melodeath/black/thrash or even alternative for that purpose.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 22, 2012)

Please recommend some songs similiar to " Someday- Flypsyde".Love this song and its music.
Also some sad romantic songs , like those by Enrique : "Somebody's me, I wish I was your lover , Hero , etc".

Listening to these songs from past couple of years , and they have always been my fav. Need some more like them.


----------



## Flash (Nov 22, 2012)

@Rishi: My suggestions

Backstreet Boys - *Incomplete/Show me the meaning*


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 22, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> @Rishi: My suggestions
> 
> Backstreet Boys - *Incomplete/Show me the meaning*


Thanks GearBox.

I have heard the song "Show me the meaning of being lonely."  Its one of fav. song of BSB.
Also "Quit playing games with my heart".

Will try to listen to Incomplete today.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 22, 2012)

Anyone else nostalgia'd


----------



## ishan99 (Nov 22, 2012)

I am currently addicted to *" Our House "* - *Slaughterhouse Ft Eminem and Skylar Grey*


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 23, 2012)

Listening to these Tracks all day long : ".
On top of my Playlist.

#1.Bruno Mars' s : The Lazy Song.



#2.Travie McCoy's : We Will Be Allright.



#3.The Fray's : Never Say Never.


#4.One Direction's : Live While We're Young.


#5.Maroon 5's : One More Night.



..................


----------



## icebags (Dec 8, 2012)

My baby~ I love you so much forever you and I 
I love you oh~ I love you so much forever you and I My baby~
I love you so much forever you and I I love you oh~
I love you so much forever you and I.....*l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/65.gif

Artist : Freestyle
Language: Korean

i kinda feel like fell in a loop.


----------



## ramakanta (Dec 8, 2012)

honey bunny  from* !dea*


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 8, 2012)

Starlight by slash.. cm keep on listening all day long


----------



## Nipun (Dec 8, 2012)

ramakanta said:


> honey bunny  from* !dea*



Me too.


----------



## ashintomson (Dec 9, 2012)

well i can sing it now


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 12, 2012)

Muse - Uprising


This one's my fav from Muse


Undisclosed Desires


----------



## Nipun (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 12, 2012)

OLD But Gold 
I wanna F$#K you - Akon
and hooka Bar !


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## Raziel (Dec 12, 2012)

Sunrise Inc. - Mysterious Girl


----------



## nac (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Soumik (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Raziel (Dec 27, 2012)

^^ Love Kamelot..Kahn was great..


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## Sudh4r (Dec 31, 2012)

Tired - Adele.
Tired of being Sorry - Enrique.


----------



## icebags (Jan 5, 2013)

there is an english version of this song, with exact english translation of the title, but i wont write it here. listen to tat at ur own risk [eng ver].


----------



## Neo (Jan 5, 2013)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> This band actually lights up Indias hope of making it big at the international metal scene. I bought their album last month.
> Some may call it poser metal. Such people should actually f*** off.  A band need not always be brutal just for the sake of signifying metal. As long as someone is making good music, they should be appreciated - let that be death/deathcore/metalcore/melodeath/black/thrash or even alternative for that purpose.



Nice. Really nice )


----------



## thatsashok (Jan 15, 2013)

Particularly the summer hit version of video


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 15, 2013)

this is the only song i have been addicted to, and will stay addicted to for the rest of my life..


----------



## d3p (Jan 15, 2013)

icebags said:


> there is an english version of this song, with exact english translation of the title, but i wont write it here. listen to tat at ur own risk [eng ver].



Here goes the English version.

Sweetest A$$ in the world.

[youtube]5Wn0VfTax5w[/youtube]


----------



## icebags (Jan 15, 2013)

right. very sweet. *l.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons7/107.gif


----------



## abhidev (Jan 15, 2013)

hooked to this one...


----------



## amruth kiran (Jan 16, 2013)

crazy good song
the drummer lost an arm in an accident.. does it look like he needs it?


----------



## Tribalgeek (Jan 16, 2013)

Addicted to *Django Unchained* Soundtracks

Anthony Hamilton & Elayna Boynton - Freedom

John Legend - Who did that you


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 21, 2013)

Hurt-Johnny Cash
Unforgiven 1,2,3- Metalica
Kryptonite- 3 Doors Down
Epiphany- Staind
Best i ever had- Gary Allan
Save You- Simple Plan



Rishi. said:


> Please recommend some songs similiar to " Someday- Flypsyde".Love this song and its music.
> Also some sad romantic songs , like those by Enrique : "Somebody's me, I wish I was your lover , Hero , etc".
> 
> Listening to these songs from past couple of years , and they have always been my fav. Need some more like them.



listen to Rascal Flats.. All of there songs are good..


----------



## RCuber (Jan 21, 2013)

Moon Trance, Electric Daisy Violin by Lindsey Stirling - instrumental 

dono why I got  for Lindsey


----------



## tkin (Jan 22, 2013)

Started reading into Indian mythology/epics after listening to this music:


This is THE best theme music I had heard in 2012.


----------



## red dragon (Jan 22, 2013)

Back to good ol Metallica....Ride the lightning!!


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 22, 2013)

Hurt-Johnny Cash..



v.Na5h said:


> Run D.k bose D.k



RUN!!!


----------



## digitfan (Jan 22, 2013)

Ishq shava, mushq shava
Khushamdeed e Marhaba

Ishq shava.. haay
mushq shava.. haay
Khushamdeed.. haay e Marhaba

Mila mila mila mila aankh mila
Laga laga laga laga aag laga
Zara zara zara zara paas toh aa
Khushamdeed e Marhaba

............


Shauq hai shauq sulagne ka
Saans me saans uljha toh zara

Aaj ki raatein kiski hai
Kal ki raat teri na meri
Chaand utha chal toss kare
Chehra tera aur chaal meri

.......................................


Ishq shava.. haay.. haay
Mushq shava.. haay

Dil dariya hai rukta nahi
Paani pe chal ke dekh zara

*Baadalon pe paanv rakho kabhi
Unme zameen nahi hoti
*
Dil ki hardil pe had hogi
Koi laqeer nahi hoti hai

............................

Ishq shava.. haay
Mushq shava.. haay haay...


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## ShankJ (Jan 23, 2013)

Master Of Puppets-Metallica..


----------



## insaneYLN (Jan 24, 2013)

*Rob Marmot and My Digital Enemy - African Drop (Tom Staar Remix)*


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 24, 2013)

Chop suey-soad!!!!!


----------



## Nipun (Jan 24, 2013)

Heard Atif Aslam sing *Gulabi Aankhein* at a party and got addicted to it..


----------



## d3p (Jan 25, 2013)

Angreji beat - Gippy Grewal feat Honey Singh

[youtube]Iu8210k9WQc[/youtube]


----------



## Nipun (Jan 25, 2013)

d3p said:


> Angreji beat - Gippy Grewal feat Honey Singh
> 
> [youtube]Iu8210k9WQc[/youtube]



Awesome song.


----------



## tkin (Jan 28, 2013)

*I have this song on a loop for the past 3 hours, am I going bananas?*


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 28, 2013)

BBM - Nindy Kaur feat. Raftaar [Official Video] - YouTube

BBM


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## happy17292 (Jan 31, 2013)

Grandma's Tea Party - A Wiseman Told Me 

tpb


----------



## ShankJ (Jan 31, 2013)

Woh Ladki Hai Kahan - Dil Chahta Hai 1080p - YouTube


----------



## Anorion (Jan 31, 2013)

might be irritating, and you have to pay attention 
ps: don't agree to it at all


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 31, 2013)

checking out this thread after a long time.



anirbandd said:


> this is the only song i have been addicted to, and will stay addicted to for the rest of my life..
> 
> 
> Dance of Death lyrics - YouTube



i share your sentiment 
first came upon maiden songs (from 'dance of death' & 'brave new world') in 2004-2005, and used to listen to them while reading Carpet Saahib's (Jim Corbett) travails before sleeping off, and man! i used to get teleported to those erstwhile scenes with maiden playing in the background. up the irons, for life! Jim Corbett with Iron Maiden will keep haunting me for the rest of my life. this song esp. reminds me of his Thak incident & supernatural encounter. stuff of legends! 

back on topic - for the time being, am addicted to these:

this particular video-tribute to metallica & S & M's '*the outlaw torn'*:



'*until it sleeps*' - this one & the original work both are on par, except that the S & M version has James uttering 'shh shh shh shh' towards the song's end, which sound so fitting! the song matches particularly well with one of my personal experiences:



for me, S & M & metallica albums have been the best & most brilliant works so far by this band! 

on a lighter & more introspective note, one of the most remarkable musical-creations of our time. those who don't listen to metal or rock should absolutely listen to this!


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 1, 2013)

GhorMaanas said:


> checking out this thread after a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I remember listening to the first song again and again.. Great song..


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 1, 2013)

The Lonely Island - YOLO (feat. Adam Levine & Kendrick Lamar) - YouTube

YOLO say no no >...


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 6, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> I remember listening to the first song again and again.. Great song..



i also do the same! 
the song just doesn't leave you


----------



## a_medico (Feb 10, 2013)

Moora - Sneha Khanwalkar & Robbie Styles (from GOW2)




Jo bhi wrongwa hai usey,
Set right-wa karo ji,
Naahin loojiye ji hope,
Thoda fightwa karo ji..
Moora..

Frustiyaao nahin moora,
Narbhasaao nahin moora,
Anytime moodwa ko,
Upsettaao nahin moora…


----------



## hellscream666 (Feb 11, 2013)

AudioSlave  : Like a Stone
System of a down : Hypnotize
Marilyn Manson : coma white
Breaking Benjamin : Dear Agony
ACDC : thunderstruck


----------



## Amithansda (Feb 12, 2013)

hellscream666 said:


> AudioSlave  : Like a Stone
> System of a down : Hypnotize
> Marilyn Manson : coma white
> Breaking Benjamin : Dear Agony
> ACDC : thunderstruck



Nice!!!

I am listening to *Hurt*, Its a Wunderbar band, will sound good to very Alter Metal fan.
Their *Rapture, Falls apart, Danse Russe, Loded*...these tracks i have been playing in loop.
Also, Got a live show of *Mumford and Sons* , listening to *Thistle and Weeds* by them.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 13, 2013)

Linkin Park : Castle Of Glass,
Linkin Park :  Burn it down.


----------



## hellscream666 (Feb 13, 2013)

It's a little heavier today.. to get through mid week crisis

Megadeath : She Wolf
Metallica : Master of Puppets
In flames : Cloud connected
Insomnium : Daughter of the moon
Amon Amarth : Twilight of the thunder god 

and for a little valentine's day effect

Maroon 5 : Won't go home without you


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## Nipun (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## R2K (Mar 10, 2013)

hellscream666 said:


> It's a little heavier today.. to get through mid week crisis
> 
> Megadeath : She Wolf
> Metallica : Master of Puppets
> ...



Suggest some heavy metal songs like these.


----------



## abhinavsood (Mar 10, 2013)

These are my weaknesses at the moment..

Wires - Athlete 
Animals - ColdPlay 
Та, что - Бумбокс (The One - Boombox) 
Susanna - Art Company


----------



## Tribalgeek (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 12, 2013)

Rasputin - Boney M


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 13, 2013)

The One that got away - Katy Perry.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 13, 2013)

Walk With Me in Hell - lamb of God


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 13, 2013)

Justin bieber- Baby


----------



## tkin (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm addicted to this song, but I have zero idea about the singer or the song name, help me find it and as a reward you can listen to it 

*soundcloud.com/skynil/unknown-music


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 14, 2013)

tkin said:


> I'm addicted to this song, but I have zero idea about the singer or the song name, help me find it and as a reward you can listen to it
> 
> *soundcloud.com/skynil/unknown-music



Here you go, I like the song too.

Skynil songs Info- page 1


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 15, 2013)

I love this song! I looove this song. Have been listening to this the whole day today. Still can't get enough of this.
 I know its not original score....but I still love this. 

A very romantic song since *"Dil to bachha hai ji"*


----------



## d3p (Mar 15, 2013)

[youtube]7HKoqNJtMTQ[/youtube]


----------



## 101gamzer (Mar 15, 2013)

Can some please find me a download link for Dj Sean C flava remix song please. I cant get anything on it


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 15, 2013)

101gamzer said:


> Can some please find me a download link for Dj Sean C flava remix song please. I cant get anything on it



Here, found it after searching for a long time 

01. C sean flava remix- mp3skull.com


----------



## n_iceman (Mar 15, 2013)

Lol...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 18, 2013)

Komm Susser Todd from End of Evangelion.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 18, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Komm Susser Todd from End of Evangelion.



Dude WTF? that is so NSFW


----------



## Desmond (Mar 18, 2013)

Yes, that is NSFW. Please use spoiler tags and warn about the content.


----------



## a_medico (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## a_medico (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## 101gamzer (Mar 20, 2013)

Just hear this song you will love it.



Mp3 download- RBH RaBeEh Songs | ReverbNation



flyingcow said:


> Here, found it after searching for a long time
> 
> 01. C sean flava remix- mp3skull.com



Oh yeah...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 22, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Yes, that is NSFW. Please use spoiler tags and warn about the content.



I don't understand whats NSFW about it. Besides, why on earth would you be watching YouTube videos during work?


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 22, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I don't understand whats NSFW about it. Besides, why on earth would you be watching YouTube videos during work?


hahahaha..You have a point there,


----------



## ShankJ (Mar 26, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I don't understand whats NSFW about it. Besides, why on earth would you be watching YouTube videos during work?



 :clap:


----------



## pratyush997 (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 26, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> hahahaha..You have a point there,





Shashank Joshi said:


> :clap:



Hehe thanks. Now if only someone could point out the NSFW bits in it...


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 26, 2013)

Back in the Black by AC/DC


----------



## insaneYLN (Mar 27, 2013)

Ellie Goulding
"Home"
Bright Lights


----------



## ShankJ (Mar 27, 2013)

Cant keep my eyes off you by Frankie Vallie..


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 27, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Back in the Black by AC/DC



this song will boost everyone's ego !


----------



## papul1993 (Mar 28, 2013)

Falling Slowly by The Swell Season.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 30, 2013)

Temper Temper by BFMV


----------



## d3p (Apr 1, 2013)

[youtube]3o6ydt3iTyE[/youtube]


----------



## Desmond (Apr 1, 2013)

*The Hand That Feeds* by *Nine Inch Nails* from *With Teeth*


----------



## Nipun (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## ancientrites (Apr 8, 2013)

darkthrone - dead early still dunno why i am addicted after sardonic wrath album i lost faith upon these black metal gods
blodsrit  - ocularis infernum
marduk - castrum doloris
 above three tracks that i am addicted at the moment but keepd change then and there.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 8, 2013)

*Zelda's Lullaby* by Koji Kondo



*The Flying One(Calista's Theme)* by Nobuo Umesatu



*Innocence* by Nero



*Dark Roots of the Earth* by Testament



*Stalingrad* by Accept


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## ShankJ (Apr 14, 2013)

whisky lullaby..


----------



## Tribalgeek (Apr 15, 2013)

*Lionel Richie - Endless Love*


----------



## a_medico (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## Nipun (Apr 17, 2013)

shreymittal said:


>



It is just awesome!


----------



## karthik99387 (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Neuron (Apr 22, 2013)

The following songs by Rammstein


Engel
Der Meister
Du Hast
Rosenrot
Feuer Frei
Asche Zu Asche
Sehnsucht
Eifersucht
Du Riechst So Gut
Laichzeit
Rammstein
Sonne
Ich Will
Buck Dich
Küss Mich (Fellfrosch)
Wollt Ihr Das Bett In Flammen
Waidmanns Heil
Dalai Lama
Moskau


Prodigy - No good
Front Line Assembly - vanished
XFusion - Rotten To The Core
XFusion - Kalter Schatten


----------



## sarthak (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Flash (Apr 24, 2013)

Lively music..


----------



## quagmire (Apr 24, 2013)

+1 to Tum Hi Ho and Badtameez Dil..


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 24, 2013)

quagmire said:


> +1 to Tum Hi Ho and Badtameez Dil..


+1


----------



## quagmire (Apr 25, 2013)

The same song has been used in *Dark City* and *Silver Linings Playbook*..


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 25, 2013)

[youtube]UupFiSuWryA[/youtube]



[youtube]yJyKzDtxZ2g[/youtube]



[youtube]RwUlsQ5ds4M[/youtube]


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 26, 2013)

Sakura, Hanabi and Blue Bird by Ikimono Gakari; We Are [Remix] by Tohoshinki.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 26, 2013)

hooked to this one


----------



## Tribalgeek (Apr 26, 2013)

^^ me too.

and these


----------



## icebags (Apr 27, 2013)

karthik99387 said:


> Spoiler


sounds like another winehouse style singer, thanks for posting. 


Luffy said:


> Sakura, Hanabi and Blue Bird by Ikimono Gakari; We Are [Remix] by Tohoshinki.


Ikomo Gakari's Aoi Tori is good, i think i will need to search more of her songs.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 5, 2013)




----------



## abhidev (May 5, 2013)

One of the opening songs of Naruto


----------



## d3p (May 6, 2013)

[Youtube]DxBm-P9f0k0[/youtube]


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 6, 2013)

Eye of The Tiger------Survivor
Get Back-------------Ludacris
Low------------------Flo Rida


----------



## TheSloth (May 8, 2013)

Live to Rise- Soundgarden


----------



## The Incinerator (May 8, 2013)

Even better than the original GFR version!


----------



## Neuron (May 9, 2013)




----------



## digitfan (May 9, 2013)

Dil mere tu deewana hai. sooryavansham.


----------



## heidi2521 (May 9, 2013)

*Komm, süßer Tod* - Utada Hikaru



*Mosaic Kakera* - Sunset Swish



*Tears* - HEALTH



*Pokemon Elite Four Battle Music* - Junichi Masuda



*Midna's Lament/Midna's Desperate Hour* - Koji Kondo


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Gollum (May 10, 2013)




----------



## icebags (May 11, 2013)

Bubble pop !


----------



## shreymittal (May 11, 2013)




----------



## flyingcow (May 11, 2013)

Naruto Opening-


----------



## jackal_79 (May 12, 2013)

Hi, i heard "Jeevan Ke Din" from Bade Dilwala by Kishore Kumar and have been addicted since then. Anyone know where I can buy or download that song in 320 kbps?


----------



## jackal_79 (May 12, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Prime_Coder (May 14, 2013)

Mera mann kehne laga
from Nautanki Saala ...


----------



## metalheadgrv (May 14, 2013)

Aashiqi 2- Tum hi ho


----------



## a_medico (May 15, 2013)




----------



## icebags (May 15, 2013)

BF3 jet pwnage with "KiD CuDi - You Can Run", "Al Bizzare - Fire Breazze", "Ellie Goulding - Starry Eyed (Monster Monster Cyclops Dubstep Remix)", "Dillon Francis - Beautician".
feels like relaxing on a cruise ship in the river ganges.


----------



## Allu Azad (May 15, 2013)

Kilkelly Ireland


----------



## pratyush997 (May 15, 2013)




----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 17, 2013)




----------



## icebags (May 18, 2013)




----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 18, 2013)

Icons pop - I love it. Heard it on the new Samsung s4 ad.

Shiva


----------



## Nipun (May 18, 2013)

"Ohooo meri gaddi badi bhari
kenda lagge sabnu pyari
Ohooo teri gaddi badi soni
Ohooo meri gaddi badi soni"


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 18, 2013)




----------



## heidi2521 (May 21, 2013)

*Invitation to Madness* - Nobuo Umesatu 



*Beyond the Sky* - Yasunori Mitsuda



*Pikmin 2 Theme* - Hajime Wakai



*Stab Me in the Back* - X



*Wind Waker Symphonic Movement* - Koji Kondo


----------



## rst (May 21, 2013)

Ro raha hoon main 	(aashiqui 2)


----------



## rajnusker (May 21, 2013)

Empire of the Sun - Alive


----------



## .jRay. (May 21, 2013)

Mangal mangal from mangal pandey..


----------



## icebags (May 22, 2013)

some songs keep coming back in different forms and languages :


----------



## Neuron (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Ankit Omar (May 24, 2013)

I am addicted to Pretty Lights' new single track ""Around the Block. 

Pretty Lights - Around The Block (Official Music Video) includes LG IPS UltraWide Monitors - YouTube


----------



## ramakanta (May 26, 2013)

Ek Jibon by Shahid and Subhamita Banerjee


----------



## Harsh Pranami (May 28, 2013)

.jRay. said:


> Mangal mangal from mangal pandey..



Sahi hai bhai.

Speed the collapse metric


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 28, 2013)




----------



## heidi2521 (May 31, 2013)

*Ghost of Perdition* - Opeth



*Hollow* - Pantera



*Lucifer Rising* - Venom



*Set to Fail* - Lamb of God



*Vredesbyrd* - Dimmu Borgir


----------



## ShankJ (May 31, 2013)

Snow-RHCP


----------



## Nipun (May 31, 2013)

Main sharabi


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (May 31, 2013)

Akon - Beautiful

Shiva


----------



## scudmissile007 (May 31, 2013)

ghosts- the presets.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jun 2, 2013)

i know you were trouble and we are never ever getting back together - taylor swift
beautiful - carly ray jepson and justin bieber
crush and forevermore by david archuleta
the saltwater room and fireflies by vanilla twilight
what makes you beautiful and one thing by one direction


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 2, 2013)

I wanna F**k you ~ Akon


----------



## rajnusker (Jun 2, 2013)

Ellie Goulding - Explosions


----------



## Nipun (Jun 2, 2013)

Me Sharabi Me Sharabi


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jun 2, 2013)

Rain over me.

Shiva


----------



## vickybat (Jun 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]SXKrsJZWqK0[/YOUTUBE]

This track gives goosebumps. Arkham games have made their own personal marks in gaming history.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 3, 2013)

vickybat said:


> [YOUTUBE]SXKrsJZWqK0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This track gives goosebumps. Arkham games have made their own personal marks in gaming history.



yey +1 from this theme is just awesome.........!!!!!!!!!!!!

dude wspecially when we do fight scene and this theme starts it just kinda gives a morale boost..............

truly this was one of the most wpic game i ever played in my life Hats oFF!!

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXKrsJZWqK0


----------



## d3p (Jun 3, 2013)

[youtube]hgp1czGb4U8[/youtube]


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Nipun (Jun 4, 2013)

Gur naalo ishq mitha..


----------



## flyingcow (Jun 4, 2013)

Inception-Ending music


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 5, 2013)

Back In Time - Pitbul (MIB OST)


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 5, 2013)

Amazing tune with simple everyday lyrics. My latest fav.


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 5, 2013)

Nycil cool gulabjal commercial..


----------



## rajnusker (Jun 5, 2013)

Ellie Goulding - Starry Eyed


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 6, 2013)

a Great one : Bittersweet by Ellie Goulding..
coincidentally, from the same singer as above..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 6, 2013)

Daft Punk - Instant Crush


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 6, 2013)

Bad Meets Evil


----------



## way2jatin (Jun 7, 2013)

Milne hai Mujhse aayi -Aashiqui 2


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 8, 2013)

dont you cry no more by kansas

actually was watching the last episode of supernatural S08


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 9, 2013)

Bittersweet by Ellie Goulding (Again the same song)

man..
the starting chorus is so yum


----------



## icebags (Jun 9, 2013)

Ellie Goulding - Starry Eyed (Dexcell Remix) - YouTube


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 10, 2013)

Riders on the Storm - The Doors

Johnny B. Goode - Chuck Berry


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 10, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> Bittersweet by Ellie Goulding (Again the same song)
> 
> man..
> the starting chorus is so yum



Luke Holland - Ellie Goulding - Bittersweet Drum Remix - YouTube


----------



## Flash (Jun 10, 2013)

M83 - Midnight City.
Heard this song in "Warm bodies", and loving it since then!


----------



## Nipun (Jun 11, 2013)

Khoon Choos Le - Go Goa Gone.


----------



## rajnusker (Jun 11, 2013)

Ellie Goulding - Explosions
"  "  - Hanging On
Lauryn Vyce - Fallin


----------



## The Conqueror (Jun 12, 2013)

Need suggestions for Music Albums 
Should be pleasant, happy and should give a feeling of enthusiasm.. No bang-bang types where singers just shout.


----------



## rajnusker (Jun 12, 2013)

Ellie Goulding - Human


----------



## d3p (Jun 12, 2013)

The Conqueror said:


> Need suggestions for Music Albums
> Should be pleasant, happy and should give a feeling of enthusiasm.. No bang-bang types where singers just shout.



this should do good from my side & my all time fav.

[youtube]gF5LaVkDhyk[/youtube]


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 14, 2013)

Roy Orbison - Oh Pretty Woman


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jun 14, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> M83 - Midnight City.
> Heard this song in "Warm bodies", and loving it since then!



I love that song too!! Found that song while searching 'best M83 songs'..knew M83 for Oblivion.. 

currently addicted to Daft Punk- Something about us, Mariyaan - Nenjae Yezhu
and i dont know tamil..


----------



## icebags (Jun 15, 2013)

Jasmine - Yui Makino


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## varun004 (Jun 16, 2013)

i am listening to justin beiber.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jun 16, 2013)

Which song??

Shiva


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 16, 2013)

varun004 said:


> i am listening to justin beiber.






shivakanth.sujit said:


> Which song??
> 
> Shiva



does that even matter ??? hehehehe


anyways,
mine = *The safety Dance by "Men with Charm" aka "Men without Hats"*
IMO, the gleecast version of the song sucks high time, but the original one just rocks..


----------



## varun004 (Jun 16, 2013)

i want to know why people like justin beiber. I conclude i rather be deaf than listen to justin beiber.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jun 16, 2013)

^then why were you listening to him?? 

Shiva


----------



## varun004 (Jun 16, 2013)

i stopped it now i am listening to metallica to bring my mind to its original state after the chaos it went thru listening to beiber.


----------



## deepakkrishnan (Jun 16, 2013)

Blue bird - Ikimono Gakari

Legend - AdrianvonZiegler

He's a Pirate - John Powell

Bink's Sake - The Brooks Song

Forbidden Friendship - John Powell

Song of the Lonely Mountain - Neil Finn

"Playlist on rewind"


----------



## SunE (Jun 16, 2013)

Numb, In the end, Waiting for the end, Castle of Glass, Numb[Encore] - Linkin Park
Boulevard of broken dreams, 21 Guns - Green Day


----------



## Inceptionist (Jun 17, 2013)

Anyone has got this live version without interview bits in-between?


----------



## The Conqueror (Jun 17, 2013)

That was really good..thanks!


d3p said:


> this should do good from my side & my all time fav.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Unicorn Battle Theme* - Hiroyuki Sawano



*Tears of the Dragon* - Hiroyuki Sawano



*Exorcist* - Hiroyuki Sawano



*KRONE* - Hiroyuki Sawano



*Heaven's Door* - Hiroyuki Sawano


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 25, 2013)

Monsters- meg and dia dotExe mix.


*www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7RKOP87tt4


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 30, 2013)

I just listened to this:



Pretty good


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 1, 2013)

Ed Sheeran - The A Team. 
Just can't stop listening to this song , again and again.


----------



## rajnusker (Jul 2, 2013)

Dappy - Good Intentions

Dappy - Good Intentions


----------



## Tribalgeek (Jul 3, 2013)

Skyrim fans will love this



also love this


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 3, 2013)

One More ni8 & Payphone - Maroon 5


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 3, 2013)

Tribalgeek said:


> Skyrim fans will love this
> 
> also love this



Sugoi!

I didn't know she was into making videogame tributes


----------



## d3p (Jul 3, 2013)

[youtube]O1BG_5Pk5Bg[/youtube]

Aashiqui Bazzi hai taash ki, toot te bante vishvash ki : Epic Line


----------



## Tribalgeek (Jul 4, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Sugoi!
> 
> I didn't know she was into making videogame tributes



there's more to her youtube channel.


----------



## Nipun (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 6, 2013)

Santana - while my guitar gently weeps


----------



## darkv0id (Jul 6, 2013)

*Bloodbuzz Ohio* by The National


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 11, 2013)

Diamonds -Rihanna
Grenade - Bruno Mars


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 11, 2013)

MoS Original Sound Track .... Man oh Man ... Zimmer FTW !



Critics Ratings  : 

Filmtracks 	1/5 stars
Movie Music UK 	1/5 stars
Movie Wave 	1/5 stars

and This Sountrack From 3rd Trailer :




I didnt liked it when the trailer came out , I complained but now I love it to its core


----------



## Vignesh B (Jul 17, 2013)

Mausam & Escape (Especially at 2:45)


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 17, 2013)

Led Zeppelin-Physical Graffiti
Motorhead-Blackening
Napalm Death-Smear Campaign


----------



## heidi2521 (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 18, 2013)

lovers of the 80s will be 'teleported' to those times by this:


----------



## .jRay. (Jul 18, 2013)

Aesthetics of hate- machine head


----------



## Desmond (Jul 19, 2013)

.jRay. said:


> Aesthetics of hate- machine head



Woah...Machine Head fan.

You heard Halo?


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 19, 2013)

Stay by Shakespeare Sisters. Was no.1 in UK for 8 weeks in 1991
Cher Loyd did a cover in Xfactor.
Listening to its cover version by Cradle of Filth
Youtube has awesome cover versions if you are curious

Its an awesome,haunting song about the fight for survival and escape from death from a grieving person's perspective...


----------



## quagmire (Jul 19, 2013)

These two songs from Battlefield Vietnam soundtrack



Spoiler














Not exactly addicted, listen to these now and then:



Spoiler












Thanks to you guys addicted to these right now:

*Somebody That I Used To know* - Gotye Feat. Kimbra

*One More Night* - Alex Goot (feat. Chrissy Costanza of Against The Current, Julia Sheer, Luke Conard, Chad Sugg, Miss Glamorazzi, Corey Gray)

*Mad World* - Gary Jules 

*Video Games* - Lana Del Ray

*Wake Me Up When September Ends* - Green Day

*1957* - Milo Greene 

*The Day I Died* - Just Jack 

*Candy *- Robbie Wiliams


Guys, any recommendations for me ?


----------



## Superayush (Jul 20, 2013)

Lakh duniya kahe tum nahi ho......tum yahiii ho tum yahin ho........stuck in my mind 

Along with the opening riff of tears don't fall~bullet for my valentine


----------



## snap (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 20, 2013)

Die Young & Gold trans am - Ke$ha


----------



## a_medico (Jul 25, 2013)

M83 feat. Susanne Sundfør - Oblivion


----------



## Desmond (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 26, 2013)

dirty dancer - usher
ours - taylor swift
you found me - the fray
never say never - the fray
made in USA - demi lovato


----------



## Anorion (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## quagmire (Jul 27, 2013)

^ You must be a fan of 'Britta' from the TV series 'Community'?


----------



## abhidev (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## abhidev (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Tribalgeek (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## snap (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## d3p (Jul 30, 2013)

Saint Row The Third OST : Holding Out for a Hero

[youtube]OBwS66EBUcY[/youtube]


----------



## hard_rock (Aug 2, 2013)

Addicted to Krewella - Alive


----------



## Flash (Aug 2, 2013)

[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=dX3k_QDnzHE‎[/video]


----------



## abhidev (Aug 2, 2013)

really nice song!!!


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 2, 2013)

& also some chennai express songs.. ( don't kill me please  )


----------



## Faun (Aug 4, 2013)

Simply beautiful


----------



## Desmond (Aug 6, 2013)

A surreal/haunting track by Gojira.





ashs1 said:


> & also some chennai express songs.. ( don't kill me please  )



Been watching Family Guy?


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 6, 2013)

*soundcloud.com/pedro-noe/game-of-thrones-main-title


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 6, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> A surreal/haunting track by Gojira.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no..i found this video on one of the tennis forums i visit frquently..hooked on to it since then..

Family guy is that goofy cartoon right ?? if you don't mind, whats the relation between the song & the cartoon ??


----------



## icebags (Aug 6, 2013)

hooked again.


----------



## helion (Aug 14, 2013)

Raabta from Agent Vinod. 

[YOUTUBE]zlt38OOqwDc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ankit_jain (Aug 15, 2013)

jeene laga hu pehle se jyada, pehle se jyada tum pe marne lga gu.........


----------



## Nipun (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## ashs1 (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Gollum (Aug 24, 2013)

Bangarang Skrillex

[youtube]epl-A4562g4[/youtube]


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 26, 2013)

You will be under My Wheels  by The Prodigy from Album A.O.N.O.

Cancion da King . . . Axemusicstar one.. 

Hooked again to 
Right Round - Flo Rida


----------



## Desmond (Aug 26, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> no..i found this video on one of the tennis forums i visit frquently..hooked on to it since then..
> 
> Family guy is that goofy cartoon right ?? if you don't mind, whats the relation between the song & the cartoon ??



Conway Twitty has been featured multiple times in that series.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 26, 2013)

Afraid to shoot strangers- live by Iron Maiden. Loving the solos and duets


----------



## d3p (Aug 26, 2013)

Rammstein : Feuer Frei [Fire at Will]

[youtube]_ARCuTlg-Y8[/youtube]

Deutsch - English Translation

[youtube]kBlVj-aiPcI[/youtube]


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 29, 2013)

From one of my Fav.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't deserve to die because i like this song


----------



## Sherlock007 (Aug 29, 2013)

adele "skyfall"


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 29, 2013)

^^ try Adele's album 21 too..

Mirrors-Justin Timberlake
Titanium ft Sia & Sexy B*tch - David Guetta
Whistle - Flo Rida


----------



## abhidev (Aug 31, 2013)

[youtube]kVpv8-5XWOI[/youtube]


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## nipunmaster (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## heidi2521 (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## abhidev (Sep 3, 2013)

[youtube]AvJKVKglIRs[/youtube]


----------



## ShankJ (Sep 8, 2013)

highway to hell-AC-DC

highway to hell-AC-DC


----------



## snap (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## sksksksk (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## insaneYLN (Sep 11, 2013)

*Hardwell*
_Three Triangles (Losing My Religion) (Original Club Mix)_


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 12, 2013)

:nostalgia: This used to play from one of the radiostations in GTA Vice City stories


----------



## cacklebolt (Sep 12, 2013)

Roar by Katy Perry.


----------



## icebags (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## d3p (Sep 22, 2013)

[youtube]ol6WLWNhWjk[/youtube]


----------



## quagmire (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## abhidev (Sep 26, 2013)

[youtube]nVjsGKrE6E8[/youtube]


----------



## shreymittal (Sep 26, 2013)

[youtube]reHGIYHAR2Q[/youtube]


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## quagmire (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## .jRay. (Sep 29, 2013)

Wake me up- avicii


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## happy17292 (Oct 4, 2013)

NSFW

David Guetta - She Wolf (Falling To Pieces) ft. Sia - YouTube


----------



## vickybat (Oct 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]g4iJNneKB8k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desmond (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 18, 2013)

More than one, actually



Spoiler










But still if I had to choose, the most addictive would be this


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 18, 2013)

1.Gabrielle - Please don't say you love , cause I might not say it back.
Listening to this song , frequently since couple of days.

2.Ed Sheeran - The A Team.

3.Florida Georgia Line- Cruise.


----------



## srkmish (Oct 18, 2013)

Zulmi zulmi from grand masti


----------



## d3p (Oct 20, 2013)

[youtube]2AzEY6ZqkuE[/youtube]


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcawnRIyeok[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ishan99 (Oct 20, 2013)

Eminem: Berzerk, Survival, Rap God
Christina Perry: A Thousand Years..


----------



## shreymittal (Oct 20, 2013)

Har kisi ko ~ BOSS


----------



## Superayush (Oct 20, 2013)

John Newman-love me again


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## frostbite (Oct 21, 2013)

Jaymes Young - Fragments


----------



## Anorion (Oct 22, 2013)

Stupid guiz didnt know fox said


----------



## snap (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## quagmire (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## abhidev (Oct 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]mWRsgZuwf_8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## helion (Oct 29, 2013)

Aaradugula Bullet song, download MP3 song - Attarrintiki Daaredi - Vijay Prakash, M. L. R. Karthikeyan - Telugu Latest - Dhingana Music

Pani Da Rang ( Female ) - Vicky Donor - Sukanya Purkayastha - Dhingana Music 


Pani Da Rang ( Male ) - Vicky Donor - Ayushmann Khurrana - Dhingana Music


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Maston ka jhund/mere yaar/ slow motion angreja  from bhag milkha bhag !


----------



## reflexx20 (Oct 30, 2013)

Face of love- Eddie Vedder and Nusrat fateh ali khan


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 30, 2013)

Make It Bun Dem - Skrillex & Damian "Jr. Gong" Marley
Whistle - Florida
Let's Move - Perceptionists


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## rickenjus (Nov 1, 2013)

kangroo court by capital cities


----------



## helion (Nov 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]AQVwJf3JRY0[/YOUTUBE]

Feeling funny and comical this morning. So. 

[YOUTUBE]QBTRJACmrns[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## abhidev (Nov 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]n3sYq4Y9hIQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nipun (Nov 1, 2013)

ashs1 said:


>



The intro video is better than the song's video. 

Some subtitles are incorrect too.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]nI6zPynTlrg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## helion (Nov 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]xtODAJbakTc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 5, 2013)

How deep is your Love:-


----------



## snap (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## flyingcow (Nov 7, 2013)

^nice song indeed


all listed below


Spoiler



I suggest you download all...want linkz to torrent?? pm me  

1. Lorde - Royals                                          [03:12]
   2. Katy Perry - Roar                                       [03:42]
   3. Miley Cyrus - Wrecking Ball                             [03:39]
    7. Lady Gaga - Applause                                    [03:32]
   8. One Republic - Counting Stars                           [04:17]
   9. Imagine Dragons - Demons                                [02:57]
  10. Ylvis - The Fox                                         [03:33]
  11. Robin Thicke - Blurred Lines                            [04:23]
  14. Lana Del Rey - Summertime Sadness (Cedric Gervais Vocal Down Mix)[06:54]
  15. Capital Cities - Safe and Sound                         [03:12]
  16. Imagine Dragons - Radioactive                           [03:08]
  17. Passenger - Let Her Go                                  [04:12]
  19. AWOLNATION - Sail                                       [04:19]
  21. Eminem - Rap God                                        [06:04]
  23. Chris Brown - Love More (feat. Nicki Minaj)             [03:09]
  25. Eminem - Berzerk                                        [03:58]
  26. Miley Cyrus - We Can't Stop                             [03:52]
  28. Katy Perry - Dark Horse (feat. Juicy J)                 [03:35]
  31. Justin Timberlake - Mirrors                             [08:05]
38. J. Cole ft. TLC - Crooked Smile                         [04:38]
  39. Daft Punk ft. Pharrell Williams - Get Lucky             [04:08]


----------



## Nipun (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hells Bells by AC/DC


----------



## trublu (Dec 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ck3I3zBw9uU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tashalb (Dec 4, 2013)

International Love - Pitbull Featuring Chris Brown


----------



## Nipun (Dec 7, 2013)

Legendary song by an awesome singer!


----------



## quagmire (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## flyingcow (Dec 8, 2013)

Eminem Rap god
Eminem Bezerk


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Dec 9, 2013)

Eminem - Monster

Shiva


----------



## icebags (Dec 13, 2013)

nice and strong vocals


----------



## sksundram (Dec 13, 2013)

*soundcloud.com/ramesesb/game-of-thrones


----------



## Skyh3ck (Dec 28, 2013)

Here comes the Sun from Beatles


The Beatles- Here Comes The Sun - YouTube


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 28, 2013)

quack like a duck by goat and your mom
^actual song and band


----------



## icebags (Dec 29, 2013)

warning: blood, gore content. don't see if they feel disturbing.


----------



## helion (Dec 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]vo1MykK4u8U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## omkarnet (Dec 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngHs16z-KoE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## snap (Dec 29, 2013)

and other songs of SOAD


----------



## Desmond (Dec 29, 2013)

snap said:


> and other songs of SOAD



Pull the tapeworm out of your @$$.


----------



## snap (Dec 29, 2013)

lolwut?


----------



## Desmond (Dec 29, 2013)

snap said:


> lolwut?



[YOUTUBE]B7z2OtoVhfc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## snap (Dec 29, 2013)

whoa great song did not listen to that yet, thanks  any other great songs?


----------



## Desmond (Dec 29, 2013)

snap said:


> whoa great song did not listen to that yet, thanks  any other great songs?




In no particular order :

i-e-a-i-a-i-o.
Holy Mountains.
Innervision.
B.Y.O.B.
Radio/Video.
Violent Pornography.
Boom!
F*ck the system.
Lonely Day.
Soldier Side.
*Question.*
Lost in Hollywood.
Prison song.
Deer Dance.
Forest.
A.T.W.A.
Psycho.
Aerials.
Chopsuey.


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 29, 2013)

icebags said:


> warning: blood, gore content. don't see if they feel disturbing.




I have heard one tamil/telugu song with this tune .


----------



## Desmond (Dec 29, 2013)

icebags said:


> warning: blood, gore content. don't see if they feel disturbing.



1. Search "Forced Gender Reassignment" on Google.
2. Find the link with the music video.
3. Watch video till the end.
4. Pass out into a coma.
5. ?????
6. Profit!


----------



## icebags (Dec 29, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> 1. Search "Forced Gender Reassignment" on Google.
> 2. Find the link with the music video.
> 3. Watch video till the end.
> 4. Pass out into a coma.
> ...



those r not musics, they are torture and abomination in the name of music. 



Allu Azad said:


> I have heard one tamil/telugu song with this tune .



link please, lets hear it.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 29, 2013)

icebags said:


> those r not musics, they are torture and abomination in the name of music.



I like that song. Very technical.


----------



## kaz (Dec 30, 2013)

What does the Fox say


----------



## Nipun (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## way2jatin (Jan 3, 2014)

DilliWali Girlfriend!! From YJHD .. Don't Kill me for that ....


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 3, 2014)

can any one tell me wats the name of the song is ?
[youtube]watch?v=0D5Wbx3Fans[/youtube]
[youtube]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=0D5Wbx3Fans[/youtube]
New Ofifcial Introduction of WithPlayers ! - YouTube
can anyonr knows how to make this kind of introduction ?


<sorry for OFFTOPIC>


----------



## Desmond (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## flyingcow (Jan 4, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> can anyonr knows how to make this kind of introduction ?
> <sorry for OFFTOPIC>


Use aftereffects to create that kind of intro,just make some solid layers then some shapes ect and animate them but itll be very hard, you can find many templates(.aep) files on the interwebz that are very similar to this...


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 4, 2014)

ty ,but about the song ?


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Jan 4, 2014)

K391-Dream of something good ft. Cody


----------



## RBX (Jan 4, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]7ync5XfNNPo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]sfR_HWMzgyc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 4, 2014)

arnabbiswasalsodeep said:


> K391-Dream of something good ft. Cody


song which i asked for ?


----------



## paulwalker10 (Jan 4, 2014)

back to december by Taylor swift....


----------



## Akira (Jan 18, 2014)

Burn My Shadow by Unkle. Excellent use in Repo Men and Person of Interest. Really badass to use in a trailer...


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 18, 2014)

^^the video sucks but i lke the song...

and also this-


----------



## a_medico (Jan 22, 2014)

Song from the movie 'Never let me go'





Akira said:


> Burn My Shadow by Unkle. Excellent use in Repo Men and Person of Interest. Really badass to use in a trailer...



This movie had an excellent OST, which gelled well with the scenes. A very twisted movie.


----------



## sksundram (Jan 26, 2014)

*super-fawesome...*
*soundcloud.com/bollywoodbeats4djs/baarish-yaariyan-deejjay-rohit


----------



## way2jatin (Jan 26, 2014)

Addicted to MTV Unplugged Season 3 .. Especially Arjit Singh


----------



## abhidev (Feb 12, 2014)

this cover version of lollipop - Lilwayne

[YOUTUBE]vbUR0SRceD0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Superayush (Feb 13, 2014)

Deadmau5 -all I have


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 13, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]IGNrOPzDuTQ[/YOUTUBE]

Sooooo GooooD!


----------



## abhidev (Feb 17, 2014)

addicted to this...amazing female vocals 

[YOUTUBE]gLa0bzvvL3k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## snap (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## ashs1 (Feb 19, 2014)

Rum and Whisky


----------



## sksundram (Feb 19, 2014)

^^kaint song veere. ga pa diya


----------



## snap (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 24, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]mJm8HTcTc4o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 24, 2014)

Lamb of God : New American Gospel


----------



## heidi2521 (Feb 28, 2014)

澤野弘之-犬Kあ３L



澤野弘之- 凸】♀】♂】←巨人



澤野弘之 - 第六天魔王



Yasunori Mitsuda - Is Kirite Burning Up



Falcom Sound Team JDK - The Great Forest of Celceta


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Feb 28, 2014)

^^Welcome Back, long time no see!


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## tanmaymohan (Feb 28, 2014)

Yazoo : Situation 1982


----------



## snap (Mar 7, 2014)

: D


----------



## abhidev (Mar 14, 2014)

Addicted to this song... On loop from past 2 days

[Youtube]5orctkpSS6c[/Youtube]


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 14, 2014)

flyingcow said:


>



I have listened to it so many times. Very nice song!

- - - Updated - - -



Shiva


----------



## staticsid (Mar 14, 2014)

A song called Treasure From The East by Yngwie J Malmsteen.

You *have to* listen to it.

Treasure From the East by Yngwie J. Malmsteen on Instrumental Best Album - Free Music Streaming, Online Music, Videos - Grooveshark


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 14, 2014)

staticsid said:


> A song called Treasure From The East by Yngwie J Malmsteen.
> 
> You *have to* listen to it.
> 
> Treasure From the East by Yngwie J. Malmsteen on Instrumental Best Album - Free Music Streaming, Online Music, Videos - Grooveshark


nice have an eastern vibe to it

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 14, 2014)

abhidev said:


> Addicted to this song... On loop from past 2 days


oh my god ive been listening to the same exact songs, bullet train and magic-coldplay since the last 4 days...

also, "cant remember to forget you" by rihanna and shakira...dont judge me i just happen to like the song  -NSFW


Spoiler







and also frozen-let it go, the original one and the multilanguage one..


im in dire need of songs ill listen to songs suggested on this page


----------



## Anorion (Mar 14, 2014)

lol wut icejfish thing how can you listen to that 
[YOUTUBE]077UlBtrqWs[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]WhBoR_tgXCI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]Tm88QAI8I5A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vyom (Mar 15, 2014)

Watching a 1990's show from past month. Hooked to this song, "Happy together", by Turtles. Song goes awesome with each listen.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 15, 2014)

that Kawehi chic is so talented...thanks for sharing


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 15, 2014)

Love this song.  ( Its in  Tamil)


& Also this


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 15, 2014)

Been hearing this song since a month, probably 1000+ times.

[youtube]zGjx1wxzp64[/youtube]


Old is Gold.


[youtube]oiuvzMiOw2g[/youtube]


----------



## Vyom (Mar 15, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Watching a 1990's show from past month. Hooked to this song, "Happy together", by Turtles. Song goes awesome with each listen.



This!
My post got buried in last. So posting again.


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2014)

Vyom said:


> This!
> My post got buried in last. So posting again.



Heard it long time ago. Good song.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 15, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Been hearing this song since a month, probably 1000+ times.
> 
> [youtube]zGjx1wxzp64[/youtube]



I like the Rishi Rich remix of this song...


----------



## Anorion (Mar 15, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]09aN6Tvf6oo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 16, 2014)

What a breeze I get hearing this song.. It's from Tamil movie named 3.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 16, 2014)

I loved the movie itself... specially Shruti ... thanks to subtitles...


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 16, 2014)

I found the "true detective" title track to be pretty badass


----------



## v.Na5h (Mar 17, 2014)

D# Fat


----------



## snap (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## abhidev (Mar 19, 2014)

This one too is on loop 

[YOUTUBE]y6Sxv-sUYtM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## snap (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## rickenjus (Mar 20, 2014)

Daft Punk - Instant Crush ft. Julian Casablancas

[YOUTUBE]www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5uQMwRMHcs‎[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## juliastiles406 (Apr 2, 2014)

Rap God--Eminem....


----------



## kaz (Apr 2, 2014)

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 4, 2014)

Stairway to Heaven - Led Zeppelin
November Rain & Knockin' on heaven's doors - Guns N' Roses


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 4, 2014)

Waiting all night for you by Rudimental


----------



## Neuron (Apr 4, 2014)

Feuerrader - Rammstein
Wut Will Nicht Sterben - Rammstein
Alter Mann - Rammstein


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 4, 2014)

Fire facilities-Crave you dubstep remix 
just love the tune brings back memories.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 4, 2014)

Meshuggah - Future Breed Machine.

- - - Updated - - -



Neuron said:


> Feuerrader - Rammstein
> Wut Will Nicht Sterben - Rammstein
> Alter Mann - Rammstein



Rammstein fan huh?


----------



## abhidev (Apr 4, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]HAfFfqiYLp0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Neuron (Apr 4, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Rammstein fan huh?


You bet.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 4, 2014)

"Boom Boom" The Animals



[YOUTUBE]nM1B9G_Z-VI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## juliastiles406 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hulla re--2 states


----------



## icebags (Apr 7, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Rammstein fan huh?



rammstein songs are very energetic.  goes well with the tiredness after a days work.
(but stage performances are pretty dumb)


----------



## Neuron (Apr 7, 2014)

icebags said:


> (but stage performances are pretty dumb)



This holds true for almost all the metal bands.


----------



## Inceptionist (Apr 10, 2014)

I rarely listen to Bollywood songs (ratio might be 1000:1), but I'm listening to this song frequently.


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 11, 2014)

1.Make It Bun Dem,
2.Summit 

by Skrillex


----------



## Gollum (Apr 11, 2014)

Arctic monkeys -


----------



## Desmond (Apr 11, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Arctic monkeys -



Which song? I actually like their older songs.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 11, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> 1.Make It Bun Dem,
> 2.Summit
> 
> by Skrillex


watch this  


Spoiler


----------



## abhidev (Apr 13, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]B6LhWbQthAI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 13, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]sVzvRsl4rEM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## snap (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 14, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> watch this
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Nice vid couldn't watch completely though..


----------



## tkin (Apr 14, 2014)

Daft punk - Rediscovery


----------



## kamal_saran (Apr 14, 2014)

Monster- eminem


----------



## abhidev (Apr 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]cs72v-2zjsg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 14, 2014)

Lindsey Stirling Transcendence And Song of the caged bird.


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## juliastiles406 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hero by Enrique Iglesias.......


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 15, 2014)

Shut up by Gippy Grewal


----------



## TheFallenLord (Apr 15, 2014)

About Time soundtrack.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 16, 2014)

Addicted to this song

[YOUTUBE]dS1Gf7qq2sI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 17, 2014)

So deep

[YOUTUBE]-2U0Ivkn2Ds[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## abhidev (Apr 17, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Addicted to this song
> 
> [YOUTUBE]dS1Gf7qq2sI[/YOUTUBE]



I think its the same girl who sang this...and I love this animation and the song.. i watch it with my 2 year old niece 

[YOUTUBE]qcbwFdBkGeA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 17, 2014)

^ It's Cleopatra Stratan


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 17, 2014)

abhidev said:


> I think its the same girl who sang this...and I love this animation and the song.. i watch it with my 2 year old niece
> 
> [YOUTUBE]qcbwFdBkGeA[/YOUTUBE]



Another one below



ariftwister said:


> Funny Clip with superb song [YOUTUBE]vyZ9izU85_Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## quagmire (Apr 17, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Addicted to this song
> 
> [YOUTUBE]dS1Gf7qq2sI[/YOUTUBE]



Gift this kid a Nokia Lumia someone


----------



## tkin (Apr 17, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]IXF9ld0jlPQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 17, 2014)

I am happy that you guys are hearing Cleopatra's songs . My favourites are Gita and Noapte Buna. Please download and listen to all her works .


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 18, 2014)

Addicted to the following songs 

1. "Til Kingdom Come" - Coldplay

2. "I See Fire" - Ed Sheeran


----------



## zapout (Apr 18, 2014)

^^ohh man, the whole "X&Y" album is great, i think it is one of the best album from coldplay, i love the tone/type/signature of music they made at that time.

currently i'm listening-
Ordinary Love-U2
All in White/Wetsuit/Post Break-Up Sex/Tiger Blood/Melody Calling-The Vaccines


----------



## Faun (Apr 19, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]GpmI2HcqsEo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 20, 2014)

Rocksmith has addicted to a lot of muse songs. Supermassive blackhole and knights of cydonia are the mains ones


----------



## Anorion (Apr 20, 2014)

*soundcloud.com/son-of-a-p/balma-feat-tritha-taiwan-mc


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 20, 2014)

Feast of Starlight (Extended Version) - The Hobbit, the Desolation of Smaug

The Kili-Tauriel romance was captured beautifully in this track.


----------



## kamal_saran (Apr 26, 2014)

Radioactive imagine dragons


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 26, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> Rocksmith has addicted to a lot of muse songs. Supermassive blackhole and knights of cydonia are the mains ones


butterflies and hurricanes?


----------



## Desmond (May 8, 2014)

This is the OST for Fight Club (the one with Brad Pitt)



Also, how many of you are on last.fm? If you are, please add me : *www.last.fm/user/Des27

- - - Updated - - -



snap said:


>



I did not really like this album compared to The Blackening. But this song is good.


----------



## abhidev (May 8, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]FBu64PrWitI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## .jRay. (May 8, 2014)

Armin van burren - intense


----------



## abhidev (May 9, 2014)

watched this awesome movie sometime back...and this song is stuck with me...on loop 

[YOUTUBE]zCXwwCc8sxs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cookie (May 9, 2014)

Baby baby baby oo oo oo oo - Justin Bieber


----------



## Superayush (May 9, 2014)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnGdoEa1tPg

Especially because giving engg entrances...


----------



## flyingcow (May 9, 2014)

Cookie said:


> Baby baby baby oo oo oo oo - Justin Bieber


listen to one direction, they are really good


----------



## icebags (May 10, 2014)

so nice voices, i m in loop ......


----------



## .jRay. (May 10, 2014)

atmosphere - kaskade 

❤

*m.youtube.com/watch?v=sXQVicNodMw&feature=kp


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 10, 2014)

This is sick


[YOUTUBE]G1GZInDDYu0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desmond (May 10, 2014)

Seriously none of you guys on Last.fm?


----------



## icebags (May 10, 2014)

^ sometimes hear music there, thats all.


----------



## Tribalgeek (May 11, 2014)

I'm sushantade on last.fm.


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 11, 2014)

me on last fm too...Ronnie11

Lately addicted to Planet of Sound- We are together


----------



## rutul (May 11, 2014)

Hannis - Time Has Come (Original Mix) 

Stephen Shwartz feat Joni Fatora - Bullet Train 

ATB - My Saving Grace

ATB - Love Light

Mr Fijiwiji - Science is Cool

Blackmill feat Veela - Let It Be


----------



## sakthibruce (May 11, 2014)

avicii wake me up


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (May 11, 2014)

Tobu - natural high
Afrojack - the spark


----------



## srkmish (May 11, 2014)

Arijit singh - Mast Magan


----------



## .jRay. (May 13, 2014)

Shm & knife party. Antidote. Wow


----------



## Inceptionist (May 14, 2014)




----------



## zapout (May 17, 2014)

In our prime- black keys


----------



## snap (May 17, 2014)




----------



## izzikio_rage (May 17, 2014)

Rains of castemere 
Knights of cydonia 

That's what comes of playing too much rocksmith


----------



## icebags (May 18, 2014)

anyone watches these world rankings ?


----------



## abhidev (May 19, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]IzC2ZDdFA0E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## a_medico (May 20, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> This is the OST for Fight Club (the one with Brad Pitt)



Also try out Where is my mind from the movie Sucker Punch. Found it equally good. Especially likeable when you have watched the movie.


----------



## Desmond (May 20, 2014)

a_medico said:


> Also try out Where is my mind from the movie Sucker Punch. Found it equally good. Especially likeable when you have watched the movie.



Is that by the same artist, Pixies?

- - - Updated - - -



Ronnie11 said:


> me on last fm too...Ronnie11
> 
> Lately addicted to Planet of Sound- We are together





Tribalgeek said:


> I'm sushantade on last.fm.



Added you guys.


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2014)

a_medico said:


> Also try out Where is my mind from the movie Sucker Punch. Found it equally good. Especially likeable when you have watched the movie.



I like this one as well

[YOUTUBE]I7DXSONJCyc[/YOUTUBE]

Damn coincidence, I was looking for this tune I remembered listening somewhere. Finally found it from your and Desmond's post.


----------



## snap (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Desmond (May 21, 2014)

Been listening to this since Pink Floyd put up the website for the The Division Bell 20th Anniversary re-release and put this video as the background.



- - - Updated - - -

PS : No one plays guitar like David Gilmour.


----------



## .jRay. (May 21, 2014)

Dil mere tu deewana hai - sooryavansham


----------



## ashs1 (May 21, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]42n3Vby6N1w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desmond (May 23, 2014)

A song written by Trent Reznor when he was contemplating suicide in a house he purchased overlooking the sea.


----------



## a_medico (May 26, 2014)

Yoav (feat. Emily Browning) Yoav feat. Emily Browning



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Is that by the same artist, Pixies?[/SIZE]






[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=7U9f1Rrhz9w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desmond (May 26, 2014)

Never knew Emily Browning sings.


----------



## ratul (May 26, 2014)

And almost all songs of Queen, Beatles, Led Zepplin, Guns N' Roses, AC-DC, Bon Jovi, Nirvana, Poison, Rush.  
60-80's rock music really rocks, can't complain why people who listen to this say how much the musical experience has downgraded these days, though some really good musicians do exist today, but most of the popular ones seem to me the pop S#!ts...


----------



## .jRay. (May 26, 2014)

Wax - Rosana 

(NSFW)


----------



## abhidev (May 26, 2014)

This new version of  MJ ...  'A place without no name' 

[YOUTUBE]Y7rUy7sUJ9c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ashs1 (May 28, 2014)

what a beautiful song !  ( Tamil Song ).. Excellent work by Kannadasan &  P.B.Srinivas

[YOUTUBE]21uNV4PPxyo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gollum (May 28, 2014)

arctic monkeys- why'd you only call me when you're high.


----------



## Tenida (May 28, 2014)

Annie song by John Denver.

[YOUTUBE]HkGS263lGsQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## snap (May 29, 2014)




----------



## kaz (May 30, 2014)




----------



## quagmire (Jun 9, 2014)

And these :

 Wye Oak - Civilian 

 Destroyer - Chinatown 

 EMA - California

 Toro Y Moi - Still Sound 

 Youth Lagoon - Afternoon


----------



## snap (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Hrishi (Jun 10, 2014)

*"Flightless Bird, American Mouth"-*
Lyrics :
" was a quick-wit boy
Diving too deep for coins
All of your street light eyes
Wide on my plastic toys
Then when the cops closed the fair
I cut my long baby hair
Stole me a dog-eared map
And called for you everywhere

Have I found you?
Flightless bird, jealous, weeping......"

It's such an awesome song , and the the voice is so soothing.... any suggestions similar to this ??


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 10, 2014)

Robbie Williams - Shame

and all songs by Sket Dance (Japanese Band  )


----------



## kaz (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jun 11, 2014)

Little games(st lucia remix)

and

I got a name by jim croce

- - - Updated - - -



Hrishi said:


> *"Flightless Bird, American Mouth"-*
> Lyrics :
> " was a quick-wit boy
> Diving too deep for coins
> ...



Try little games(st lucia remix)


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 11, 2014)

Piano Sonata 14 aka "Moonlight Sonata" (originally composed by beethoven)


----------



## srkmish (Jun 11, 2014)

din dhal jaaye


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 11, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> any suggestions similar to this ??



Stairway to heaven - led zeppeliin
A thousand years - christina perri
While my guitar gently weeps - Carlos santana

- - - Updated - - -

even try 
November rain - Guns N' Roses


----------



## true_lies (Jun 11, 2014)

U2 - Ordinary Love


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2014)

Don't like the rapping in between but her voice is so good. And the video too.
[YOUTUBE]WWsno6ZlNTw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## icebags (Jun 12, 2014)

IU voice is more addictive. *s.yimg.com/lq/i/mesg/emoticons7/29.gif


----------



## abhidev (Jun 12, 2014)

in loop 

[YOUTUBE]6MH9qWemtPo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2014)

Another one, the voice is just so deep and beautiful. Captures the soul of song so well.
[YOUTUBE]EH_k_1Ah4gk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 12, 2014)

Chaitanya said:


> Stairway to heaven - led zeppeliin
> *A thousand years - christina perri*
> *While my guitar gently weeps - Carlos santana*
> 
> ...



Have listened to those in bold.
Also this one My Immortal- Evanescene.
Will check out the rest of those two.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 12, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> Have listened to those in bold.
> Also this one My Immortal- Evanescene.
> Will check out the rest of those two.



How dare you not listen to "Stairway to heaven"!!! :-@


----------



## kaz (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## Inceptionist (Jun 13, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> How dare you not listen to "Stairway to heaven"!!! :-@



After listening to it few years ago, I realized what I was missing.
 [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION]

Add following songs to the list:

Pink Floyd:
Time
Wish You Were Here
Hey You
High Hopes
Learning To Fly

Led Zeppelin:
Kashmir
Whole Lotta Love
When The Levee Breaks
The Song Remains The Same

Rolling Stones:
Paint It Black
Gimme Shelter
It's Only Rock 'n Roll (But I Like It)
I Wanna Be Your Man

The Doors:
Love Her Madly
Hello, I Love You
People Are Strange
Break On Through

Guns N' Roses
Sweet Child O' Mine
Paradise City
Welcome To The Jungle
Knockin' On Heaven's Door

Pearl Jam:
Alive
Jeremy
Black
Oceans
Nothingman
I Am Mine
Better Man


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 13, 2014)

The Sleeping Beauty Ballet Suite op. 66, Panorama - Tchaikovsky
The Sleeping Beauty Ballet Suite op. 66, Waltz - Tchaikovsky


----------



## abhidev (Jun 20, 2014)

This one is goood... 


[YOUTUBE]nXXVMcyy_Ag[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## haniya11 (Jun 21, 2014)

hey there Delilah by the plain white t's. pardon the sp...


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 25, 2014)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=n06H7OcPd-g

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Nipun (Jul 2, 2014)

Quite a brilliant song! Finally a _good_ Hindi song came out after a long time.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 2, 2014)

The Funeral - Band of Horses
Simple Song - The Shins


----------



## abhidev (Jul 3, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Us-TVg40ExM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jul 4, 2014)

Baby- by Justin Beiber
Going back to the classics... #believe!!


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 4, 2014)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Baby- by Justin Beiber
> Going back to the classics... #believe!!


God save me... You call that a classic!!!


----------



## snap (Jul 4, 2014)

#trolling#hashtagsarelame


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 4, 2014)

#beibersucks
#babyslams
#gunsnrosesrock


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 5, 2014)

Anyone here listen to ABBA songs?


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 5, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> Anyone here listen to ABBA songs?


Only that money, money one...


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 5, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Only that money, money one...



I see.  Listen to I have a dream also.


----------



## ujjwal007 (Jul 6, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> God save me... You call that a classic!!!



why so much hate?


----------



## abhidev (Jul 6, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]akhmS1D2Ce4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Siddharthtech (Jul 6, 2014)

Coldplay: Charlie Brown, Speed of SOund, Yes
Imagine Dragons: Demons, Radioactive, Underdog
Plain White Ts: Hey There Delilah


----------



## Harsh23 (Jul 6, 2014)

Coldplay- Sky Full of Stars
Linkin Park - Until It's Gone 
Machine Gun Kelly ft. Wiz Khalifa - Mind of a Stoner 
Enrique - Bailando 
william ft. Cody Wise - It's My Birthday


----------



## Nipun (Jul 12, 2014)

Kaise kaiso ko diya hai, aise vaiso ko diya hai, mujhko bhi to lift kara de, thodi si to lift kara dey.


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]dX3k_QDnzHE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kaz (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## petergriffin (Jul 12, 2014)

*Marty bum - Artic monkeys*

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lp1fQ51YZMM&feature=kp[/YOUTUBE]

*Laughter Lines - Bastille*

[YOUTUBE]*youtu.be/8ccFSXgdv5U[/YOUTUBE]

*Modestep - Sunlight*

[YOUTUBE]*youtu.be/Bparw9Jo3dk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Nipun (Jul 13, 2014)

pratyush997 said:


>



*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/185511-tribute-classic-indian-ads.html
 
It's my new ringtone!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 13, 2014)

Started listening to Animals As Leaders' 'The Joy of Motion'. Its fabulous, particularly this song 'Tooth and Claw'.


----------



## papul1993 (Jul 17, 2014)

Skin Graph and Lazy Eye by Silversun Pickups

and Forever and One by Helloween


----------



## snap (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Desmond (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## ravitaneja (Jul 17, 2014)

Trick Trick - Twerk Dat Pop Dat(ft. Eminem and Royce Dat 5'9 )


----------



## abhidev (Jul 17, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]xr3qfy78iG4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ravi847 (Jul 18, 2014)

Wiggle 
Jason derulo feat. Snoop dogg


----------



## rickenjus (Jul 21, 2014)

Deorro - Five Hours


----------



## ShankJ (Jul 21, 2014)

Little Lion Man - Mumford and Sons

Anyone into country music??


----------



## abhidev (Jul 22, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]rGKfrgqWcv0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## icebags (Jul 22, 2014)

ShankJ said:


> Little Lion Man - Mumford and Sons
> 
> Anyone into country music??



u mean shania twain ? she really impressed me much.


----------



## ShankJ (Jul 22, 2014)

icebags said:


> u mean shania twain ? she really impressed me much.



You should give their other songs a listen, worth the time..

Any specific country singer that you would recommend??


----------



## abhidev (Jul 22, 2014)

^ try Blake Shelton...

[YOUTUBE]0xXD9-1mLBY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## snap (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## Faun (Jul 24, 2014)

Akeboshi

[YOUTUBE]0hZC2-pqTsc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 24, 2014)

Had goosebumps after listening to this another Version of Game of Thrones Intro Track !!!
Way too Awesome !


*Game of Thrones theme song played by the Queen's guards : *
[YOUTUBE]O59SiA4Yg0A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zapout (Jul 27, 2014)

Mumford & sons- lover's eye,  for those below,  ghost that we knew,  roll away you stones. 
The vaccines- wet suit,  post breakup sex, a lack of understanding,  all In white,  bad mood.

And album turn blue by- the black keys


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 27, 2014)

Ace Hood- Pretty Boy Swag

 [YOUTUBE]i0EwEBx4iBI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShankJ (Jul 28, 2014)

zapout said:


> Mumford & sons- lover's eye,  for those below,  ghost that we knew,  roll away you stones.
> The vaccines- wet suit,  post breakup sex, a lack of understanding,  all In white,  bad mood.
> 
> And album turn blue by- the black keys



Little Black Submarine - The Black Keys is also pretty good


----------



## quagmire (Jul 30, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]GMezwtB1oCU[/YOUTUBE]






[YOUTUBE]1cMKx_cJ-CA[/YOUTUBE]






This German song for some reason 

[YOUTUBE]DD0A2plMSVA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## snap (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## abhidev (Jul 31, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ghb6eDopW8I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 1, 2014)

The intro song from The Wire.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## TheMost (Aug 4, 2014)

Currently addicted to 

[YOUTUBE]-oCCnxBos10[/YOUTUBE]

Superb one !


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 6, 2014)

This tune brings back good old memories :/ 

[YOUTUBE]xMDoXNq9w7E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## icebags (Aug 9, 2014)

lol song ! xD 
not posting official video link, who are crazy enough and 19+ may search at their own risk.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 24, 2014)

From the movie- Only Lovers left alive

[YOUTUBE]EIjRX0K0pFM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Aug 24, 2014)

Good 'Ol *Reggae*

[YOUTUBE]RP6F_aA-E7I[/YOUTUBE]

And, if you happen to own *high end audio gear* then this...

[YOUTUBE]gQJcgY48gMQ[/YOUTUBE]

^Bass lovers, enjoy


----------



## abhidev (Aug 25, 2014)

Arijit Singh FTW!!!

[YOUTUBE]waqWldvxw_M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## abhidev (Sep 4, 2014)

hooked to this one again after a long time 
[YOUTUBE]rSOzN0eihsE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 4, 2014)

hangover -psy
shake it off -taylor swift
all of me -john
turn down for what-dj snake
legendary lovers -katy perry
doo-wops & hooligans(album)-bruno(always addictive


----------



## Neo (Sep 4, 2014)

Tere ho k rahege -Arijit Singh
basically, Arijit Singh <3


----------



## Anorion (Sep 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]WIKqgE4BwAY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kaz (Sep 5, 2014)

"Everything You Are" - Ed Sheeran

"Maps" - Maroon 5

"We Own It" -  Fast 6


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 5, 2014)

[youtube]izEpCJdx7QA[/youtube]


----------



## snap (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Bh26zOjIh9I[/YOUTUBE]

- - - Updated - - -

dnt judge me by this, somehow i find it really amazingly good............


----------



## abhidev (Sep 14, 2014)

got this form Suits-s4...in loop 

[YOUTUBE]ohyfNPKW16g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desmond (Sep 17, 2014)

This song gives me goosebumps.


----------



## amjath (Sep 17, 2014)

Not addicted, but here is the best place.

Rap god from Eminem  so much rap


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 17, 2014)

Yeah that rap is awesome. He IS the rap god.


----------



## amjath (Sep 17, 2014)

^ he is insane in that song


----------



## Nipun (Sep 17, 2014)

Have been addicted to this for months!
A very beautiful song. "Maalik ne jo chinta di to door karega wohi".


----------



## nickzcool (Sep 18, 2014)

*m.youtube.com/watch?v=RbtPXFlZlHg


----------



## snap (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 2, 2014)

amjath said:


> Not addicted, but here is the best place.
> 
> Rap god from Eminem  so much rap


That song is insane but lil old


----------



## amjath (Oct 2, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> That song is insane but lil old



Just 1 year old  heard the song last month only, I was listening to legacy and monster only from his The Marshall Mathers LP 2 album. Accidently heard it.

Bad Guy is also nice


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 2, 2014)

amjath said:


> Just 1 year old  heard the song last month only, I was listening to legacy and monster only from his The Marshall Mathers LP 2 album. Accidently heard it.
> 
> Bad Guy is also nice


have you herd  hangover addictive song


----------



## amjath (Oct 2, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> have you herd  hangover addictive song



Nope..

- - - Updated - - -

couldnt find can u share


----------



## snap (Oct 2, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> have you herd  hangover addictive song



PSY - HANGOVER feat. Snoop Dogg M/V - YouTube

this?


----------



## amjath (Oct 2, 2014)

snap said:


> PSY - HANGOVER feat. Snoop Dogg M/V - YouTube
> 
> this?



For some reason i don't like both, so i will pass



Spoiler



I saw Anaconda from Nicki minaj


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 2, 2014)

Yes that's the one Hangover by PSY


----------



## abhidev (Oct 3, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]BPiW0tkWfeg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 3, 2014)

amjath said:


> For some reason i don't like both, so i will pass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What abt Lookin A_s N_gga by nicki


----------



## amjath (Oct 3, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> What abt Lookin A_s N_gga by nicki


I have to blame YouTube suggestion for seeing her Anaconda. I will NEVER watch another music video of hers.



Spoiler



her fake b**bs and a$$. God why people like her


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 3, 2014)

Also [video]m.youtube.com/watch?v=My2FRPA3Gf8[/video]


----------



## amjath (Oct 3, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> Also [video]m.youtube.com/watch?v=My2FRPA3Gf8[/video]


Another spoilt daddy's little girl. Her audio for wrecking ball was good not video. I like her from her TV shows but wrecking ball is upset


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 3, 2014)

amjath said:


> Another spoilt daddy's little girl. Her audio for wrecking ball was good not video. I like her from her TV shows but wrecking ball is upset


Its video is


----------



## Wannabe_a_techie (Oct 3, 2014)

'Hey Brother' by Aviici


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 3, 2014)

Wake me up avvici


----------



## sbacham (Oct 3, 2014)

brian littrel.... im in over my head..     old but loving

show me the meaning of being lonely by backstreet boys


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 5, 2014)

Some nights - fun

- - - Updated - - -



- - - Updated - - -


----------



## snap (Oct 5, 2014)

Did i post this before?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm a freak by Enrique. Sexy video.


----------



## a_medico (Oct 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]xk5GvfIZG-g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 14, 2014)

Back In Black - AC/DC
Talk Dirty to Me - Poison
Pull Me Under - Dream Theater


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 23, 2014)

Smoke on the water & whole Lotta love by Santana
The funeral by band of horses


----------



## icebags (Oct 23, 2014)

another weird video and cool song. *www.dev.bandamp.com/images/smilies/heart.gif there must be a message behind .....


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 25, 2014)

Final masquerade - linkin park 
The veldt - deadmau5
Waiting for the end - linkin park


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 25, 2014)

+1 to final masquerade & hands held high


----------



## ritvij (Oct 25, 2014)

let her go - passanger
Shine - Collective Soul (must hear)


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 25, 2014)

Fifa world song- Max broadie:new tricks
[YOUTUBE]xMDoXNq9w7E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## petergriffin (Oct 26, 2014)

Alt-J - "Tessellate"


----------



## snap (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Anorion (Oct 31, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]UNAr5tzZxdk[/YOUTUBE]
donno why


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 31, 2014)

Resistor Anthems (whole album) by Erik Skiff


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 1, 2014)

Mitti Di Khushboo - Aayushmann Khurrana
Final masquerade - linkin park


----------



## snap (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## abhidev (Nov 7, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]8ohpP4LItvs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## .jRay. (Nov 7, 2014)

Addicted to this one

Armin Van Buuren - Mirage: Armin Van Buuren - Mirage - YouTube


This man is a genius. Only he can put together trance and rock such beautifully.


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 12, 2014)

Letter, wandering from vapor by Yosi Horikawa
Selkies : the endless obsession - between the buried & me
Hotel California - the eagles


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 13, 2014)

abhidev said:


> [YOUTUBE]8ohpP4LItvs[/YOUTUBE]



thank you so much for this video. 

loved it and subbed to her channel.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 13, 2014)

^^you might also like this


----------



## abhidev (Nov 14, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> thank you so much for this video.
> 
> loved it and subbed to her channel.



yeaa....I think I'm in love with her...she is so talented and kawaii 

- - - Updated - - -

[YOUTUBE]acHKPu4oIro[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]VMYWqrlB7Gc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nipun (Nov 15, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=zT0GudaEois[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 16, 2014)

Riders on the storm - guitar heaven by Santana

I see fire - X by Ed Sheeran


----------



## abhidev (Nov 21, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]z7Bjasi12mE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## a_medico (Nov 24, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]bPt0LkdM8Bc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desmond (Nov 24, 2014)

Warning: NSFW video.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Dec 4, 2014)

MACKLEMORE & RYAN LEWIS - SAME LOVE feat. MARY LAMBERT


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 10, 2014)

Sail - Awolnation/Devil Driver


----------



## ashs1 (Dec 10, 2014)

The amount of FEELS in this tamil song is TOO DAMN HIGH !!!


----------



## abhidev (Dec 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]GVT93bhOntk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anorion (Dec 18, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Hh-0y8Qe0Sw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## abhidev (Dec 21, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Vy84qfcXY1U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 21, 2014)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVusJw_Gng8


----------



## Chaitanya (Dec 21, 2014)

Highway to Hell - AC/DC
Come Together - The Beatles
Wish you Were Here - Pink Floyd
Time - Pink Floyd


----------



## abhidev (Dec 22, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]KzV_UCQFY6w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 23, 2014)

not a 'song', but a retro-synth soundtrack:

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=U2nbrVCo88Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## snap (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 31, 2014)

I can't get enough of The Last Goodbye by Billy Boyd. Darn.


----------



## snap (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Thor (Jan 19, 2015)

I am hooked to two current play list @ 8tracks...
give them a try ..
8tracks radio | The Moon. (XVIII.) (17 songs) | free feeling fear and chasing after a fantasy music playlist
8tracks radio | the nile's edge; an Imhotep x Anck-su-namun mix (9 songs) | free the mummy and imhotep music playlist


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 19, 2015)

Wanted dead or alive from Slippery when wet by Bon Jovi

Riders On the storm by the doors from album L.A.Woman


----------



## tkin (Jan 19, 2015)

This relaxes a lot:

[YOUTUBE]bbgHZWwyhcQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 20, 2015)

Liking Lamb of God a lot these days.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 22, 2015)

goodness, again, from the retro-times (70s):

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=g7_1R_b4x7Y[/YOUTUBE]

the video's nothing special. however, the audio(-quality) here is too good! the original audio-track from the video was/has been replaced by FLAC-source track.

- - - Updated - - -



Chaitanya said:


> Riders On the storm by the doors from album L.A.Woman



listened to this after many years! also reminds me of 'ghost riders in the sky' by Johnny Cash, another of my favourites. 
the retro-tracks have something unique, magical, soulful in them, which most of the contemporary 'noisists' either lack or have traded for/sacrificed for mass-appeal, easy profits, twisted fame, and glittering, sparkling mediocrity in actuality!

- - - Updated - - -



tkin said:


> This relaxes a lot:



nice!
i used to listen to many chinese flute tracks and such, some years back. still might have those in some HDD.
listen to joe satriani's 'solitude' in a loop, as its short. it goes well if listened to in immediate succession after listening to his 'winds in the trees' track, as the former seems to be the latter's conclusion. the 'winds' track first puts you at ease, relaxing you, and putting one into a sort of focused or contemplative state, and when its immediately succeeded by 'solitude', that puts you in a sort of into-void/zero-thoughts state; atleast that's what happens to me, esp. if listened to during the wee hours (before sunrise) or in the evenings. would recommend to listen to them just after waking up before sunrise, if by habit or even if by chance you happen to. 
 you might atleast like them, if not more; may take more listenings to grow up on some.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 22, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> listened to this after many years! also reminds me of 'ghost riders in the sky' by Johnny Cash, another of my favourites.
> the retro-tracks have something unique, magical, soulful in them, which most of the contemporary 'noisists' either lack or have traded for/sacrificed for mass-appeal, easy profits, twisted fame, and glittering, sparkling *mediocrity* in actuality!



Totally agreed..


----------



## deta (Jan 24, 2015)

shake it off by taylor swift


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 24, 2015)

deta said:


> shake it off by taylor swift



Me too


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 25, 2015)

The fat rat- unity , xenogenesis , windfall


----------



## icebags (Jan 29, 2015)

retro style mv digital edit


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 29, 2015)

Uptown funk, Song of lonely mountain...

- - - Updated - - -



NVIDIAGeek said:


> I can't get enough of The Last Goodbye by Billy Boyd. Darn.



Its good song but nothing compared to LOTR's Into the west


----------



## snap (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## rickenjus (Jan 31, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]sVV0nXJFoR0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ashs1 (Jan 31, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]GxYN8-HvL44[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]AhMgTCao7Yk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## way2jatin (Feb 5, 2015)

Fast and FUrious 7 Soundtrack !! Get Low .. 

Special Mention to Dil Darbadar from PK sung by Ankit Tiwari ! Brilliant


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 7, 2015)

I see fire - Ed sheeran


----------



## Blue Leaf (Feb 7, 2015)

"Come Join the Murder" by The White Buffalo and The Forest Rangers

From the series finale of Sons Of Anarchy


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]FDqt0vEte1Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]/watch?v=roqhHrN3wV8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## icebags (Feb 8, 2015)

some musics don't want to get old


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 8, 2015)

Fish Rock


----------



## Anorion (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## ashs1 (Feb 16, 2015)

^For some reason, my dad loves this song as well..the song drives me mad..


----------



## insaneYLN (Feb 17, 2015)

*Linkin Park
"Roads Untraveled"
Living Things*


----------



## Anorion (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## snap (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Q3Bp1QVVieM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rick_Dawkins (Mar 26, 2015)

_You are my fire
The one desire
Believe when I say
I want it that way...

But we are two worlds apart
Can't reach to your heart
When you say
That I want it that way_

Love this track by Backstreet Boys!


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 26, 2015)

Bollywood Song... But all are "Marathi" Words...
Movie: Hunterrr (2015)
Singer: Anand Shinde , Vaishali Made
Lyricist: Vijay Maurya
Music Director: Khamosh Shah
Label: Zee Music Company

_Navaari saadi majhi gulaabi
Sapdena kuthat thevali
Navaari saadi majhi gulaabi
Sapdena kuthat thevali
Saarja raavani sms kela
Beegi Beegi yena gade farm housela
Sms pahun guru maza petla
Aashi kashi jau me farm house la

Ye ye ye ye Yena
Ye ye yena Yena Gade
Deto me gulabi Saadi ga
Ye ye yena Yena Gade
Deto me matching chouli ga
Ye ye yena Yena Gade
Deto me gulabi saadi ga
Ye ye yena Yena Gade
Deto me matching chouli ga

Boluvla dhokyani
Keli mala laadgudi
raamachya meethit
Salsalte majhi vadi
Maap ghenar tujha A1 shinkyavani
Ag jonny chi hi maja
Gheu English picture vani

Haa maa ho raaji
Stepat jau zara
Hay akharana licence kaada
Ag hav tasa driving kara

Ye ye ye ye Yena ga
Ye ye yena Yena Gade
Deto me gulabi Saadi ga
Ye ye yena Yena Gade
Deto me matching chouli ga
Ye ye yena Yena Gade
Deto me gulabi saadi ga
Ye ye yena Yena Gade
Deto me matching chouli ga

Jeep gaadit tirthala tempoth jaatala
Tumchach holding disto mala
Majhya paiki kami bolte
Tumchya doki kay kay chalte
Khar khar aaishapath saanga mala (X2)

Ok tu jayegi shapat yeto
Prem haay maaza khara
Makeup karun jhankya banun
Beedi beedi ghara baher pada

Ye ye ye ye ye ye Yena
ye ye yena
Deto me gulabi Saadi ga
Ye ye yena Yena
Deto me matching chouli ga
Ye ye yena Vaadya var
Deto me gulabi Saadi ga
Ye ye yena Vaadya var
Deto me matching chouli ga

Dheegi dheegi aali vaadya var
Nesun gulaabi saadi ga
Dheegi dheegi aali vaadya var
Nesun matching chouli ga

Ye ye ye ye
ye ye ye ye_


----------



## snap (May 4, 2015)




----------



## sygeek (May 5, 2015)

Have you ever seen the rain.


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 5, 2015)

Krewella-come and get it.


----------



## ajayritik (May 5, 2015)

batkamma batkamma nuvvu yekkadiki veltavu ra


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 5, 2015)

Swanky Tunes and Vigel get down


----------



## henvile (May 7, 2015)

I'm currently addicted to this song, it's quite old..


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 7, 2015)




----------



## jackal_79 (May 9, 2015)




----------



## 11 numberi (May 12, 2015)

kundi mat khatkao raja seedhe andar aao raja is a double meaning prostitute based song.

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2015)

This music sets the battle mood.
[YOUTUBE]_VWOSciGbF4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nerevarine (May 29, 2015)

bassheads will love this


----------



## quagmire (Jun 5, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]AHnNFqDD804[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 5, 2015)

Get lucky - Draft Punk


----------



## true_lies (Jun 6, 2015)

WOW

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=MaL6NxTvWRM[/YOUTUBE]

..............

Edit - WTH...why isn't the link working?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 6, 2015)

Piku - *Bezubaan*


----------



## shinoyjose009 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hero- Enrique englasias......


----------



## Allu Azad (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## zapout (Jun 11, 2015)

the black Keys - 10 am automatic
And the new album of Mumford & sons


----------



## Kymy414 (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## deadman20 (Jun 11, 2015)

Mitti Di Khushboo - Singer AyushMann khurana


----------



## abhidev (Jun 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]59iKptytEaI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jeniscott (Jun 13, 2015)

(My Heart Will Go On)....Movie- Titanic"


----------



## way2jatin (Jun 17, 2015)

Radioactive- by Imagine Dragons


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jun 17, 2015)

Check out Can't Sleep by vanik x kflay. Amazing edm


----------



## true_lies (Jun 18, 2015)

WOW...


----------



## snap (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=kN_LvY97Rco[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nac (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lucka Maatikichi
*


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 28, 2015)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVSQnsuTs-g&feature=youtu.be


----------



## sophietaylor1601 (Aug 31, 2015)

I like Hindi song of Akon "wanna be my chamkchalo"


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 14, 2015)

Classic man


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 14, 2015)

Bobby womack's Across the 110th street..


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 20, 2015)

In the court of the crimson king (entire album is worth it) - Never heard any album with such a genius & impeccable compositions, must try!
Introduction - Chicago


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ASXzZPak_jo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## $hadow (Sep 20, 2015)

Love me like you do- fifty shades of grey


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=u0LO24E5Yyk[/YOUTUBE]

not as good as last year's music though


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 25, 2015)

Clooze - Koto


----------



## kaz (Sep 25, 2015)

Taylor Swift - Wildest Dreams
Taylor Swift – Bad Blood (feat. Kendrick Lamar)
Justin Bieber - What Do You Mean
Charli XCX - Red Balloon


----------



## tanmaymohan (Sep 26, 2015)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_ICsYzoWbk



The Art of Noise - Moments on Love (Quiet Storm Remix). You will definitely love this song.

This was even the background music of the menus of CHIP magazine's dvds if anyone remembers


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## ariftwister (Sep 26, 2015)

*U.S.O from FMA:B*


----------



## mastercool8695 (Sep 26, 2015)

really awesome song, been listening to this on repeat since many days.
The female lead is so awesome.
Plus, khan saab looks like a faculty of mine


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 26, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> *U.S.O from FMA:B*



Try bratja from original FMA, that song is cry worthy


----------



## pinku1993 (Sep 27, 2015)

MKTO - Classic
One Direction - Drag Me Down
Enrique Iglesias ft Pitbull - There Goes My Baby ..


----------



## Inceptionist (Sep 27, 2015)

Been listening to *Bat Out Of Hell*. 

A damn good album IMO.


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 27, 2015)

I find it quite Soothing


----------



## true_lies (Oct 9, 2015)

Plays during the final chase....
awesome to listen to on long drives


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 9, 2015)

Love to Hear/Watch this song on a rainy day!!


----------



## Anorion (Oct 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]YK4fH_xgHTY[/YOUTUBE]
 I just really like the beats


----------



## kaz (Oct 28, 2015)

Adam Lambert - Lucy (feat. Brian May)


----------



## Vyom (Oct 30, 2015)

Bad Body Trouble.. which I got to know from Heroes series (Episode, "Acceptance" in Season 4)



LISTEN TO THIS ONCE! Its addictive.


----------



## icebags (Nov 7, 2015)

*s.yimg.com/lq/i/mesg/emoticons7/65.gif

[YOUTUBE]anMYu17aZT4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## amjath (Nov 8, 2015)

You understand that  I understood only* Java*


----------



## icebags (Nov 8, 2015)

amjath said:


> You understand that  I understood only* Java*



hummm, i was only floating on the musical waves, but for better understanding purpose you 


Spoiler



see this :

[YOUTUBE]Jbm2K8I4r1g[/YOUTUBE]

and read this :
Tetap Dalam Jiwa lyrics + English translation



i wonder, did u not also hear esquel, python etc ? 
she appears to be a good singer with pretty soft and strong voice, went well with those slow drum beats !


----------



## sygeek (Nov 8, 2015)

Recently discovered this duo. The younger one has such a beautiful voice. 

That's what's up - Lennon and Maisy cover
[YOUTUBE]0-Mr2pmuad4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tkin (Nov 8, 2015)

true_lies said:


> Plays during the final chase....
> awesome to listen to on long drives


[YOUTUBE]3SRvKM4A5O0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## $hadow (Nov 8, 2015)

^^This song is just simply awesome.


----------



## icebags (Nov 10, 2015)

Diwali extreme dancetrack is here !      

[YOUTUBE]_Fwf45pIAtM[/YOUTUBE]
 [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] -They have arranged subs for you this time.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 11, 2015)

sygeek said:


> Recently discovered this duo. The younger one has such a beautiful voice.
> 
> That's what's up - Lennon and Maisy cover
> [YOUTUBE]0-Mr2pmuad4[/YOUTUBE]



This is the song/video that Repeat button is meant for. Listened it many times over repeatedly! Incredible little girl.


----------



## sygeek (Nov 11, 2015)

Vyom said:


> This is the song/video that Repeat button is meant for. Listened it many times over repeatedly! Incredible little girl.



Also listen to their cover of boom clap. They made the original song 100 times better.


----------



## true_lies (Nov 11, 2015)

Spoiler






tkin said:


> [YOUTUBE]3SRvKM4A5O0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desmond (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## icebags (Nov 16, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


>



interesting track there, thanks !


----------



## jackal_79 (Nov 16, 2015)

*youtu.be/graP-a1MxN4


----------



## Desmond (Nov 17, 2015)

icebags said:


> interesting track there, thanks !



Its Industrial music. In case you were wondering.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Nov 18, 2015)

Metallica- Master of Puppets and Megadeth- Symphony of Destruction. (any similar suggestions? I have already heard Tornado of souls and holy wars)


----------



## Faun (Nov 18, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Metallica- Master of Puppets and Megadeth- Symphony of Destruction. (any similar suggestions? I have already heard Tornado of souls and holy wars)



Try Apocalyptica's covers of Metallica songs.


----------



## icebags (Nov 19, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Its Industrial music. In case you were wondering.



i wonder what relation it has with industries though.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 20, 2015)

icebags said:


> i wonder what relation it has with industries though.


That term started being used when the band Throbbing Gristle named their record label Industrial Records with the tag line "Industrial music for industrial people."

The name is fitting because it's very left of center and transgressive music.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 20, 2015)

Faun said:


> Try Apocalyptica's covers of Metallica songs.



Wow!! Cello?!?

- - - Updated - - -

Nothing else matter on cello is sensational!!!!

- - - Updated - - -



icajobguarantee said:


> I like sufi saint



ok.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


>



eh. not addictive 

- - - Updated - - -

sounds like some stuff that you go on at bars and pubs

- - - Updated - - -



icebags said:


> hummm, i was only floating on the musical waves, but for better understanding purpose you
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



IMO her voice does not sound natural... sounds a bit synthesized/modulated..

but she's cute, so.. :wubb:


----------



## Desmond (Nov 20, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> eh. not addictive
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> sounds like some stuff that you go on at bars and pubs



Dude, KMFDM is much better than the club stuff. They actually have an ideology that is not about parties and stuff. And they mix a huge variety of influences.

Listen to this start to end. Note how they use guitar synths.



From the same album. One of the heaviest songs I've heard:



Another song where they parody pop music:


----------



## icebags (Nov 21, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> That term started being used when the band Throbbing Gristle named their record label Industrial Records with the tag line "Industrial music for industrial people."
> 
> The name is fitting because it's very left of center and transgressive music.



may they this is for making the people relax / energize after a days work at industry. 



anirbandd said:


> IMO her voice does not sound natural... sounds a bit synthesized/modulated..
> 
> but she's cute, so.. :wubb:



u're right, its more like an organized voice to put up a performance. (like opera songs perhaps, but they are extreme cases....)

and some of the tune in that song, i think i heard in some western pop, in the last decade, don't remember. 



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> From the same album. One of the heaviest songs I've heard:



this one reminded me of hell march, i get hooked to that whenever i listen lol.

(start 1m22s)
[YOUTUBE]Ksim7UQ5YfY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desmond (Nov 21, 2015)

icebags said:


> this one reminded me of hell march, i get hooked to that whenever i listen lol.
> 
> (start 1m22s)
> [YOUTUBE]Ksim7UQ5YfY[/YOUTUBE]



The OST of CnC Red Alert and its sequels is a good example of Industrial music.

- - - Updated - - -

The Red Alert series have the best intro videos with the "****'s about to get real" soundtrack.:


----------



## snap (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## icebags (Nov 29, 2015)

^ head spins.....


----------



## nac (Dec 1, 2015)

What a song man!!! I am keep listening to this song again and again...


----------



## snap (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## kaz (Dec 14, 2015)

Hymn For The Weekend - Coldplay


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 14, 2015)

Can't get this out of my mind:


----------



## Desmond (Dec 17, 2015)

- - - Updated - - -



snap said:


>



Pull the tapeworm out of your a**.


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## zapout (Dec 20, 2015)

Pind Floyd- dark side of the moon, and wish you were here albums. 

Johnny Cash - solitary man, I won't back down, the mercy seat.


----------



## snap (Dec 22, 2015)

Damn, SOAD got so many addictive songs.


----------



## roypurohit (Dec 23, 2015)

Electronic music sure for 1 week...


----------



## Faun (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## zapout (Dec 26, 2015)

*youtu.be/iJZYG5qwHHI


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 26, 2015)

Alka Yagnik's voice is magestic


----------



## icebags (Dec 30, 2015)

bagpipes are among of the best musical instruments ever created.

*i.imgur.com/pKhEKKh.gif

[YOUTUBE]oMgQ7x2T9Yg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 2, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=GnwsjfI7Iys[/YOUTUBE]
cant get this out of my head

I wish indian composers were half as good at composing soundtracks


----------



## Vyom (Jan 2, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> cant get this out of my head
> 
> I wish indian composers were half as good at composing soundtracks



What do you mean by "Indian composers"?
Your liking towards this OST might be attributed to your love of The Witcher game. But I will have to disagree with your conclusion.
Listen A R Rehman's music for example. It's just out of league.

I may not like Bollywood much, but when it comes to music, we have got a lot of goods!


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 2, 2016)

Vyom said:


> What do you mean by "Indian composers"?
> Your liking towards this OST might be attributed to your love of The Witcher game. But I will have to disagree with your conclusion.
> Listen A R Rehman's music for example. It's just out of league.
> 
> I may not like Bollywood much, but when it comes to music, we have got a lot of goods!



Yeah i guess you're right, I may have over exaggerated..
It could be because Ive always liked Orchestral music and I dont think any Indian composer specializes in Orchestral music
But, ive heard the soundtracks by AR Rahman, they are admittedly really good


----------



## icebags (Jan 5, 2016)

Vyom said:


> What do you mean by "Indian composers"?
> Your liking towards this OST might be attributed to your love of The Witcher game. But I will have to disagree with your conclusion.
> Listen A R Rehman's music for example. It's just out of league.
> 
> I may not like Bollywood much, but when it comes to music, we have got a lot of goods!



vyom dear, u understand satisfaction means no more progression, right ?


----------



## icebags (Jan 12, 2016)

wulan tuoya is a chinese - grassland singer with very deep and strong voice, people say who hear her singing, don't forget it very soon.

and she also specializes in singing for horses. 

[YOUTUBE]pM2w6MzMsac[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]gkpp0zn6rC4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## quagmire (Jan 12, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]JzEs8kYIZ6Y[/YOUTUBE]







[YOUTUBE]CGkO6jnCrNs[/YOUTUBE]












RIP David Bowie


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 12, 2016)

quagmire said:


> RIP David Bowie




If there's heaven, then Freddie Mercury and David Bowie are performing this song today!


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 15, 2016)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iuFJ5P9ung
Excellent song. 

And a very nice interpretation of it : 

"The cops close the fair," and a boy is forced to grow up much before he's ready to. But instead of staying there, crying his eyes out about what's already gone, he embarks on a quest to find something better. He searches night and day, but the roadmap of life that he grabbed was worn down, and convoluted, and ever-winding.

He travels everywhere, calling out, but nothing that answers him seems to be real. He stumbles upon little things that shine and sparkle, and even seem appetizing at first glance (like warm rats to a fat cat), but they always end up being laced with poison. It drives him to the brink, and he questions if he's ever found at least one thing able to be grabbed onto and cherished -- one imperfect, broken thing -- or if they're all just cruel reminders of his precious days of youth that were cut short by the unforgiving world.

In the end, he really can't ever be sure, and so he starts to feel as if his life's wasting away. But on the other hand, he knows in his soul that he's much too stubborn to settle, so he keeps watching the world through tired eyes until finally, another glimmer of hope comes along that shines brighter than the rest. 

He asks himself again if he's found "it," and this time, what he feels takes his breath away. Still, he's so used to being disappointed and forsaken by life that he has a hard time accepting that this time, he may have just found something true. He wonders if life will finally show him something beautiful, or if being an adult is just one big pill he'll never be able to swallow.


----------



## snap (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## true_lies (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 5, 2016)

Death song


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 10, 2016)

Srillex- Right  on time
coldplay - hymn of the weekends :love_NF::love_NF::heart_NF::heart_NF:


----------



## Tomal (Feb 10, 2016)

Now, I am addicted of two Bollywood songs named " Sanam Re" and " Main Rahoon Ya Na Rahoon".


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## snap (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## ShankJ (Feb 12, 2016)

Every EDM fan *must* give this a try - nucleya - YouTub ...


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## kaz (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 17, 2016)

Allu Azad said:


>



:cool_NF::cool_NF:
Coldplay adventure of a lifetime


----------



## kaz (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## ashs1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Juice Newton - angel of the morning.
Stealth - judgment day
Blue swede - hooked on a feeling.
Fan - jabra fan.


Sent from my AO5510 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhigeek (Mar 4, 2016)

MrSuicideSheep on youtube.
Best channel to discover indie songs.


----------



## nac (Mar 8, 2016)

*Alunguraen Kulunguraen*


----------



## azvnoit (Mar 10, 2016)

Closer - Kings of Leon.
Kashmir - Led Zeppelin.

Currently these 2 are set on repeat while at work. 
At home, I youtube search for female vocal chillstep and play those 2-3hour long collections.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 10, 2016)

[MENTION=129188]azvnoit[/MENTION]  Can You suggest some ChillStep tracks?? I have only two and they are really old. I am tired of listening to them


----------



## azvnoit (Mar 13, 2016)

I mostly listen to chillstep mix that are 1-2 hour long, didn't know the tracks. But then went back again and made a list of the ones that mostly repeat. So check these
Juventa feat. Kelly Sweet - Superhuman (Culture Code Remix)
Singularity - Rift feat. Jenn Lucas (Kasbo Remix)
Simplex - Let Go
Celani - Over & Past ft. Maria
Said the Sky - Disciple (Ft. Melissa Hayes)
Laura Welsh - Break The Fall (Gemini Remix)
Satellite Empire - Time (Yelhigh! Remix)
Dezolent - Gone ft. Mona Moua
Armin Van Buuren - Rain (ft. Cathy Burton) (Urbanstep Remix)
DJ Okawari - Kaleidoscope - Encounter
DJ Okawari - Kaleidoscope - Flower Dance
DJ Okawari - Kaleidoscope - Temperature Of Tears

DJ Okawari - Kaleidoscope isn't chillstep though, but i like the entire album. Also check flume as well if you like.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Mar 13, 2016)

Deadmau5 sofi needs a ladder

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## aakaash (Mar 14, 2016)

Nila akash: Angaraag Mahanta (Jonaki Rati)
Under Glass Moon: Dream Theater (Images and Words)


----------



## nac (Mar 15, 2016)

*Sanam re...*


*Manma emotion jaage*

*
Tum hi ho*


----------



## kaz (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## veddotcom (Mar 24, 2016)

Amazing Tracks.

Tula - Wicked Game (James Carter &amp; Levi Remix) by James Carter | Free Listening on SoundClou
Imany - Don't Be So Shy (Hector Remix) by Hector Michou | Free Listening on SoundClou


----------



## insaneYLN (Mar 29, 2016)

*Tujamo - Drop That Low (When I Dip) [Extended Mix]*
:music_NF:


----------



## ashishtabla (Mar 30, 2016)

Sanam re...most of time on my lips


----------



## a_medico (Apr 13, 2016)

Faun said:


>



On the loop since yesterday..theres hardly any info about it on the net


----------



## kaz (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## icebags (Apr 17, 2016)

i am a normal person. so, sometimes i feel like dancing too. Whoo ~! CLAP CLAP ! CLAP CLAP !

    



Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]k1mFgblSlwo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desmond (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Kaltrops (Apr 18, 2016)

Disturbed - Sound of Silence. Beautiful song. I can't get it outta my head. 

Disturbed - The Sound Of Silence [Official Music Video] - YouTube


----------



## Desmond (Apr 18, 2016)

Been listening to this constantly as well:



- - - Updated - - -



Kaltrops said:


> Disturbed - Sound of Silence. Beautiful song. I can't get it outta my head.
> 
> Disturbed - The Sound Of Silence [Official Music Video] - YouTube



Covered by Disturbed, who would have thought. Edit: Good cover though.


----------



## Kaltrops (Apr 18, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Been listening to this constantly as well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe. Indeed. Very good cover. Didn't expect that at all. When I first heard about it, I thought there would be his trademark screaming in it and he would ruin a Simon & Garfunkel classic, but I was pleasantly surprised


----------



## Desmond (Apr 18, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> Hehe. Indeed. Very good cover. Didn't expect that at all. When I first heard about it, I thought there would be his trademark screaming in it and he would ruin a Simon & Garfunkel classic, but I was pleasantly surprised



Welp, here is a total opposite of what you posted:


----------



## Kaltrops (Apr 18, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Welp, here is a total opposite of what you posted:


Hahaha! I was half expecting something close to that

Thanks for that


----------



## azvnoit (Apr 24, 2016)

veddotcom said:


> Amazing Tracks.
> 
> Tula - Wicked Game (James Carter & Levi Remix) by James Carter | Free Listening on SoundClou
> Imany - Don't Be So Shy (Hector Remix) by Hector Michou | Free Listening on SoundClou



Wicked Game, beautiful song.

- - - Updated - - -



ax3 said:


> from where do u download eng songs ???



I have my playlists on youtube and soundcloud usually stream music, but for offline i sometimes rely on torrent or download and convert from youtube.


----------



## Inceptionist (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## a_medico (Apr 28, 2016)

^^ Good to see them still still rocking...heard them after a long long time


----------



## kaz (May 6, 2016)

The song and the gal <3


----------



## icebags (May 6, 2016)

kaz said:


> The song and the gal <3



so you got some extra toothbrush at your place ?:ligthbulb_NF:


----------



## kaz (May 6, 2016)

icebags said:


> so you got some extra toothbrush at your place ?:ligthbulb_NF:



Yeah..My roommate's :laughing_NF:


----------



## icebags (May 6, 2016)

kaz said:


> Yeah..My roommate's :laughing_NF:



by any chance your room mate is ..... ? :love_NF:


----------



## kaz (May 6, 2016)

icebags said:


> by any chance your room mate is ..... ? :love_NF:



:crying2_NF::crying2_NF:


----------



## kARTechnology (May 10, 2016)




----------



## TheSloth (May 14, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]TlbASi61-7Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tech_chaos (May 14, 2016)

which english song is in the middle ?


----------



## icebags (May 14, 2016)

^ donno, whole video shows as blank as a whiteboard.
 [MENTION=138367]lightningfassst[/MENTION] u like jrock or just anime music ?


----------



## TheSloth (May 14, 2016)

[MENTION=44484]icebags[/MENTION] : only anime music. you listen to jrock?


----------



## icebags (May 14, 2016)

lightningfassst said:


> only anime music. you listen to jrock?



not much, once in a while may be.


Spoiler



i love music marathons 

[YOUTUBE]RkTdt4_3lE8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]gCoL0qunsUo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TheSloth (May 15, 2016)

^^oh ok ok


----------



## axes2t2 (May 15, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]uNl56NDb_As[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tech_chaos (May 22, 2016)

icebags said:


> ^ donno, whole video shows as blank as a whiteboard.
> [MENTION=138367]lightningfassst[/MENTION] u like jrock or just anime music ?



updated it.. now can u tell me bro


----------



## nickzcool (May 23, 2016)

Wicked  games by tula james carter remix 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Vyom (Jun 1, 2016)

Damn this old buried gem!!! AWESOME beats, voice sampling and audio/video editing!


----------



## snap (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## lutenic (Jun 11, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=hT_nvWreIhg[/YOUTUBE]
This is really good song. listening to ti continuously for 2 days now!


----------



## Sarika CoolGirl (Jun 12, 2016)

ijazat song


----------



## Desmond (Jun 16, 2016)

Franz Ferdinand - The Dark Of The Matinee


----------



## ShankJ (Jun 17, 2016)

I'm going through that phase where you chose one type of genre and listen to it for days..
Genre - Grunge
Bands - Nirvana (have almost completed their discography) & Guns N Roses


----------



## kaz (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 26, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]rNZKxXUGudE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Desmond (Jul 5, 2016)

Arctic Monkeys - A Certain Romance


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 6, 2016)

Tøp stressed out 

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 9, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQTRX23EMNk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 10, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> Tøp stressed out
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk



Same
ps. mike posner- i took a pill in ibiza

- - - Updated - - -

also this is awesome if you havent watched..


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 10, 2016)

pkkumarcool said:


> Same
> ps. mike posner- i took a pill in ibiza
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


I like the the remix.. 

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## quagmire (Jul 10, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]zMixa5uzZ9A[/YOUTUBE]






[YOUTUBE]f0SrZh32GcQ[/YOUTUBE]






[YOUTUBE]Fc7XWW_Ehb8[/YOUTUBE]





[YOUTUBE]WVe-9VWIcCo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 11, 2016)

The sound   of silence .. 

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Jul 15, 2016)

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 15, 2016)

Light of the Seven -- Ramin Djwaadi


----------



## kaz (Jul 25, 2016)

Selena


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 25, 2016)

kaz said:


> Selena


Nice song and she is......  

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaz (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 31, 2016)

Eminem mockingbird.. Such underrated song


----------



## $hadow (Aug 3, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> Eminem mockingbird.. Such underrated song


----------



## jkultimate (Aug 3, 2016)

Charlie Puth -  We don't talk anymore. 

Nice song by them..!


----------



## kaz (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 19, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYh-n7EOtMA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Piyush (Sep 1, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]rn-wj4pRpIE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 5, 2016)

Sucker for Pain -- The Suicide Squad album

Artists: Ty Dolla Sign, Lil Wayne, Imagine Dragons, Wiz Khalifa, Logic
Featured artist: X Ambassadors

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=-59jGD4WrmE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucyeva (Sep 16, 2016)

Addicted to all Rihanna beat/ songs every time. Can't say for anyone specifically but I think the most is "bob Sinclar club".


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 16, 2016)

Can we mention old songs which didnt create the same impression the 1st time but got me hooked on now?


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 16, 2016)

yes of course. new or old doesnt matter. post it if you are addicted


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 16, 2016)

Kansas - Carry on my wayward Son
Styx - Man in the Wilderness

Just in case anyone is wondering - No I wasnt born in those era haha  but I love the above 2 songs now.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 16, 2016)

Witcher 3

[YOUTUBE]JFUsPfuwjpw[/YOUTUBE]

- - - Updated - - -

Actually its much better once you get to know the premise of the song and the game.. 

[YOUTUBE]ehjJ614QfeM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Annever (Sep 23, 2016)

Kuch To Hai Full Video Song | DO LAFZON KI KAHANI | Randeep Hooda, Kajal Aggarwal | T-Series


----------



## Desmond (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## TheSloth (Sep 24, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]cMFWFhTFohk[/YOUTUBE]

- - - Updated - - -

i didn't understand the video. would have posted live performance on Letterman but he messed up there for like 2 secs in the "oouuuuuuhh"

- - - Updated - - -

Band of Horses - The Funeral (Excision Remix) is equally good. may sound better depending on the mood


----------



## Faun (Sep 25, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> [YOUTUBE]cMFWFhTFohk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Where did you hear about this band?


----------



## 101gamzer (Sep 25, 2016)

We dont talk anymore- Charlie puth


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 25, 2016)

Faun said:


> Where did you hear about this band?



I have this song. I downloaded 3-4 years back. I first recognized them when they had given a background score for one of the episodes of HIMYM (thats How I Met Your Mother for the uninitiated). Funeral was the song in that episode and I got hooked onto that song. HIMYM had some amazing songs. Try Fort Atlantic. John Swihart gave a score for one of the episodes in the 9th season and man it was soul crushing and moving.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 26, 2016)

ssb1551 said:


> I have this song. I downloaded 3-4 years back. I first recognized them when they had given a background score for one of the episodes of HIMYM (thats How I Met Your Mother for the uninitiated). Funeral was the song in that episode and I got hooked onto that song. HIMYM had some amazing songs. Try Fort Atlantic. John Swihart gave a score for one of the episodes in the 9th season and man it was soul crushing and moving.





Faun said:


> Where did you hear about this band?


same as ssb1551. Heard as bgm in the HIMYM s8e1, the song just before the end credits.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 26, 2016)

^^ ...*TheSloth* got the episode number and season right. I only remembered the name of the episode - Farhampton.

Like I said there are some amazing songs in HIMYM. Heard Damien Jurado for the 1st time in the series. Amazing artist!!


----------



## Desmond (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## RCuber (Sep 28, 2016)

i'm looking for a song which I heard an hr ago. Adult Rock, musicians are playing in a dark studio, filmed in B&W, other shots are of Black people dancing filmed in color. I believe the title had the work "Mission" in it


----------



## mewinstchurch (Oct 7, 2016)

Mine is Senjitalea senjitalea from REMO - Aniruth Ravichander.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## quagmire (Oct 11, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]We1xj7uORy8[/YOUTUBE]








[YOUTUBE]izEpCJdx7QA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 14, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]xLDrMhF4a-w&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

I have no clue what she is singing. but its French. My friend knows French and he recommended me this song.


----------



## sayacharming (Oct 24, 2016)

ARR..!!Nenjea Yezhu.!!


----------



## nac (Oct 24, 2016)

*Alai Paayum Nenjile | Aadhalal kadhal seiveer | Tamil
*


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 24, 2016)

at , 2:10 , its kovalam to mayajaal road??


----------



## nac (Oct 24, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> at , 2:10 , its kovalam to mayajaal road??


If you're asking me, I don't know. Most of the film shot in and around Chennai, so yeah it could be.


----------



## dissel (Oct 30, 2016)

I doubt this is a Song but some Trance Electronic Groove with Fusion (AFAIK)

Song Name : Thelema

Artist Name : Ø F D R E A M




Another From Same Artist

Song Name : Real Answer


----------



## nac (Nov 1, 2016)

*Rekka | Kanna Kaattu Podhum | Tamil*


----------



## Desmond (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## snap (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## IronCruz (Nov 11, 2016)

Kaanthaa - Masala Coffee - Music Mojo Season 3 - Kappa TV - YouTub[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3hlqsBY0Qk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## quagmire (Nov 12, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]QU07FjKmuI4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tekiagadi (Nov 14, 2016)

The Song which I was addicted at the moment is "Pranamam Pranamam Prabatha suryudiki pranamam"  in the movie of Janatha Garage. It is a Telugu Movie and it is from Tollywood Industry.


----------



## dissel (Nov 14, 2016)

Some Aussie Beats

Artist : Flume

Song : Change 



------------------------------------------------------
As well American Electronics 

Song : Lost and Found (ODESZA Remix)

Artist : Pretty Lights

Genre : Electronics

Album : The Hidden Shades


----------



## kaz (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Desmond (Dec 1, 2016)

This one has just stuck to my head.


----------



## icebags (Dec 10, 2016)

why don't you come and dance with meeee !


[YOUTUBE]vYsBXI1vLWk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## batool100 (Dec 16, 2016)

Bail for me by Vybz Kartel. Free World Boss!!


----------



## kaz (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## nac (Jan 1, 2017)

*Maane Maane - Uriyadi*


----------



## dissel (Jan 4, 2017)

Artist : 16 Bit Lolitas

Track : Not The Only One

Description :

Title track ‘Not The Only One’ is an infectious end of night roller, carried by warm heavy low-end, mysterious vocal loop and delicate melodic textures.







---------------------------------------------

Artist : 16 Bit Lolitas

Track : End Is Near

Description :

'End Is Near’ is energetic but equally subtle affair, growing in intensity as it progresses to a rousing finale of  bass stabs and swirling, atmospheric keys.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 4, 2017)

In fact, ALL videos on this channel, are GOOOOD!


----------



## sygeek (Jan 25, 2017)

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=xn1Qi9YsXSs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## rahulyo (Mar 7, 2017)

This...

ENGLISH 'Bink's Sake' One Piece - YouTub


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 16, 2017)

[YOUTUBE]*youtu.be/D5drYkLiLI8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## dissel (Mar 17, 2017)

Raphael Saadiq - Good Man.

One of The Best R'n'B listened till Date, First Encounter during Marvel's Luke Cage TV Series and the rhythm is Spot ON....Below from the same Luke Cage Version.






Live performance of the Same






And The Original Music Video


----------



## a_medico (Mar 19, 2017)

NSFW version

[YOUTUBE]MjyvlD0TwiA[/YOUTUBE]



Just lyrics

[YOUTUBE]XqCpvEr-Xig[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 22, 2017)

Good Life - GEazy and Kehlani


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 23, 2017)

[YOUTUBE]L3wKzyIN1yk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 25, 2017)

- - - Updated - - -



Got addicted to this after a long time


----------



## dissel (Apr 24, 2017)

Original :-

The Weeknd - Starboy (official) ft. Daft Punk






Indian (Punjabi) Version From TVF : -

Dilli De Sardarboys (Starboy Punjabi Version)







---------------------------------------------------------------

Move Your Lakk - Nice Choreography From The Timeliners


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 28, 2017)

The girl in the video is my cousin's classmate's sister and very talented. Her name is Preethi...


----------



## lutenic (Apr 28, 2017)

twenty one pilots: Stressed Out [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube

Stressed out by Twenty One Pilots


And 

twenty one pilots: Heathens (from Suicide Squad: The Album) [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTub
Heathens by them

Sent from my LS-5201 using Tapatalk


----------



## icebags (Apr 29, 2017)

russian / turkic folk songs are pretty amazing, the harmonic tone pulling is crazy nice too.

[YOUTUBE]l5WMZR-1kKA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dissel (May 19, 2017)

Well..... if the Stupid Lyric can be overlooked then it is a Great TRAP (True Rhythm And Poetry) Beat / Genre.

Track Name : Kyoto
Artist : Yung Lean
Genre : TRAP


----------



## nac (May 25, 2017)

*Laung gawacha*


----------



## icebags (May 25, 2017)




----------



## kaz (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## a_medico (Jun 12, 2017)

kaz said:


>


The stripped down version is even better


----------



## a_medico (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## sohan_92 (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## a_medico (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jul 7, 2017)

Must listen.  Also try few remixes


----------



## a_medico (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## nac (Jul 24, 2017)

*Mashup - Shape of You + Aathangara orathail ft. Praniti*


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 25, 2017)

"Waiting for the End", from Album "A thousand suns" by LP.




"Photograph" by Ed Sheeran.


Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## darkduck (Jul 26, 2017)

Coldplay - Viva La Vida


----------



## abhidev (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## ashs1 (Aug 2, 2017)

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## CDSnehit (Aug 2, 2017)

At this very moment, I'm listening to Улети by T-fest. Its Russian, and I dont understand a single word


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 26, 2017)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xm8UTv6LSf0


----------



## a_medico (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## a_medico (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## TheSloth (Nov 7, 2017)

Haikyu!! Season 2 ending credit song.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## kaz (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## billubakra (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Hrishi (Jan 30, 2018)

*Linda Ronstadt - Blue Bayou. - Man on Fire (2004).*


----------



## keshav9999 (Jan 30, 2018)

Rockstar11 said:


> What song are you addicted to at the moment?
> right now i'm addicted to.. "viraaniya" movie - Namastey London, Singer - Himesh Reshammiya..


right now addicted to "Feeling Good"- that sense8 song


----------



## Darth Vader (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 18, 2018)

ofcourse, Darth Vader's favourite music is Imperial March lel


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 18, 2018)

You came to the wrong town, MotherF**ker !





Spooky mosquito vampires in spooky swamps





Are we the flame, or merely moths drawn to it?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 20, 2018)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Feb 20, 2018)

Song Name- Skan & Krale - No Glory (ft. M.I.M.E & Drama B). Check that Mafia in the Rolls Royce, lucky guy ha ha


----------



## true_lies (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## true_lies (Feb 23, 2018)

Another Masterpiece from Hans Zimmer


----------



## a_medico (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## a_medico (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## a_medico (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## a_medico (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## kaz (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## nac (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Vyom (May 22, 2018)

There's something in that song, maybe the actress, maybe her moves, but I really like it as well.
And I couldn't even understand a line.


----------



## dissel (May 24, 2018)

Recently got hit by some Arab TRAP Beats   - I don't understand any meanings of this songs but they are breathtaking to listen to if you are like the rhythm / Genre.



Spoiler













Below Track used in the 'The Looming Tower' - Amazon Prime Shows


----------



## billubakra (May 24, 2018)

"With a pencil, a FCKING pencil"


----------



## billubakra (May 24, 2018)

All time favorite, DOPE


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 28, 2018)




----------



## Arushi Bansal (May 28, 2018)

Nit Khair Manga


----------



## Vyom (May 28, 2018)

pkkumarcool said:


>


Damn, thats a good song. And I could learn a dozen dance movies watching the video. 
TFS.


----------



## a_medico (May 29, 2018)

This has something called as 'Throat singing' and an awesome drop.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Vyom (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## icebags (Aug 1, 2018)

Hmong songs are very musical. But reading lyrics(on screen) is quite challenging.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 17, 2018)

Liked this one very much:


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Sep 30, 2018)

You guys living in 2018 and i am living in 2069


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## Desmond (Oct 12, 2018)

Some Stoner Rock to calm my nerves.


----------



## icebags (Oct 14, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> Some Stoner Rock to calm my nerves.


sounds like the guitarist stomped a lot and flattened the fuzzface.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 14, 2018)

Fuzz is a signature sound of stoner rock and sludge music. And yes, the Fuzzface was one of the first fuzz pedals, even Jimi Hendrix used to use the fuzzface.

Some good songs with fuzz.


----------



## icebags (Oct 14, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> Fuzz is a signature sound of stoner rock and sludge music. And yes, the Fuzzface was one of the first fuzz pedals, even Jimi Hendrix used to use the fuzzface.
> 
> Some good songs with fuzz.


thanks for the suggestions. sometimes, when mood pertains, i enjoy fuzz music too.


----------



## ruby_robin (Oct 16, 2018)

Feel nostalgic currently.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 16, 2018)

Some Nostalgia from my teens


----------



## Desmond (Oct 16, 2018)

ruby_robin said:


> Feel nostalgic currently.


Wow. Music like this are hard to come by these days. I used to like their earlier stuff more though.


----------



## icebags (Nov 24, 2018)

french pop sometimes provides good vocal listening options.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 28, 2018)

Nico and the Niners - 21 Pilots


----------



## Desmond (Nov 28, 2018)

Stuck to my head currently.





Spotify: Little Lies


----------



## icebags (Dec 11, 2018)

metal + heavy bass + throat music = epic 
band's channel also looks quite interesting.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 12, 2018)

^




try this.


----------



## rockfella (Dec 22, 2018)

Kebo music!


----------



## ico (Dec 26, 2018)

Tum Toh Thehre Pardesi - Altaf Raja


----------



## icebags (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## ashs1 (Jan 29, 2019)

Shallow ( a star is born)
By Lady Gaga

Ivan B - Sweaters

& In Bollywood, The whole playlist of K.G.F.
Gully Boy has some nice songs as well.


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## t-rEX (Feb 4, 2019)

I am into Piano Tiles again. After a year break, I'm not so good, but I improve my speed again. 
So I am listening to Classic music in a not classic way.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 4, 2019)

*NSFW:*






Aaj kal ka Mohammed Rafi hai yeh banda.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 28, 2019)

Me and Desmond created this classic song playlist on Spotify:
Le Clasics, a playlist by Karan on Spotify

Hope you guys enjoy


----------



## Desmond (Feb 28, 2019)

billubakra said:


> *NSFW:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, this is surprisingly well produced.


thetechfreak said:


> Me and Desmond created this classic song playlist on Spotify:
> Le Clasics, a playlist by Karan on Spotify
> 
> Hope you guys enjoy


Yup, try it out guys.


----------



## TheSloth (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## icebags (Apr 20, 2019)

this tune sounds to familiar, like i can almost swear, i heard it somany times, but not this song.....


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 20, 2019)

icebags said:


> this tune sounds to familiar, like i can almost swear, i heard it somany times, but not this song.....


Closest I can think of is ending theme(russian version) of Fantastic Children anime.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 20, 2019)

Opeth are one of my most favourite bands. Their sound has drastically changed over the years but never in a bad way. This is a culmination of all those changes.





BTW, you guys have last.fm accounts? If so, add me: Des27’s Music Profile | Last.fm


----------



## cute.bandar (Apr 20, 2019)

billubakra said:


> *NSFW:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol. reminds of the classic - g**nd mein danda.

*Scarica Ricasca Sca - My Own life* - This song is smooooth


----------



## icebags (Apr 21, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Closest I can think of is ending theme(russian version) of Fantastic Children anime.


well, thaks for finding a nice song for that, both are from same singer, but i did not hear it before. may be that was just a type of song that give me a feeling of deja vu.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 27, 2019)

Not addicted to, but the guys at a function near our place are playing this right now lol
nsfw warning


Spoiler


----------



## cute.bandar (Apr 29, 2019)

Beautiful. Soft. Hindi and Not romantic. Find me another one plz.


----------



## nac (Jun 18, 2019)

*Kannamma Unna - Ispade Rajavum Idhaya Raniyum*


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 30, 2019)

is anyone here into new-age/celtic music?

here's one that i really like:


----------



## Vordus (Jul 10, 2019)

Haiduk (metal)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 12, 2019)

Discovered this while driving in PUBG mobile.


----------



## snap (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## icebags (Sep 22, 2019)

snap said:


>





Spoiler


----------



## nac (Oct 6, 2019)

Watched trailer of Alex in Wonderland couple of days ago. Since then I am listening to this old song a lot.


----------



## Vordus (Oct 24, 2019)

melodic black /death metal


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## jime1 (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Desmond (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Desmond (Jan 14, 2020)

Progressive rock


----------



## icebags (Feb 8, 2020)

alan must be trending sensation these days, youtube keeps suggesting me .....


----------



## Desmond (Feb 20, 2020)

This ones stuck to my head lately


----------



## nac (Feb 29, 2020)

*Butta Bomma *from movie* AlaVaikunthapurramuloo - *Tamil Version


----------



## snap (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Neo (Apr 13, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> This ones stuck to my head lately


Original be better yo


----------



## Desmond (Apr 13, 2020)

Neo said:


> Original be better yo


But original is not so gritty.

Sent from my GM1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## snap (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Anorion (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## icebags (Apr 30, 2020)

*Wolkenfrei*


----------



## Zangetsu (May 7, 2020)

Love this Trance, must for long drives


----------



## Anorion (May 7, 2020)

*Warning! explicit lyrics*

But blast them on your speakers  it is fun to scandalise neighbours, especially if they have kids. This is catchy af and the kid deserves a grammy at least. 



Spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256599946226102272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257046765716504576

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257368528497324033

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256716713619423232


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 17, 2020)




----------



## thetechfreak (May 19, 2020)

Kaleo - Can't go on without you

Link :


----------



## Desmond (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 30, 2020)

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 17, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


>


whats the hype with The Weeknd - Blinding Lights and all I dont feel the song is so good.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 17, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> whats the hype with The Weeknd - Blinding Lights and all I dont feel the song is so good.


Been a "fan" for quite a while now. Not riding Train with new album 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 20, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> whats the hype with The Weeknd - Blinding Lights and all I dont feel the song is so good.


Weeknd is one the best R&B singer I heard after Craig David, Usher, Jay Sean, Beyonce
Have you heard his song "StarBoy" & "Pray for Me" ???


----------



## Renny (Aug 20, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> whats the hype with The Weeknd - Blinding Lights and all I dont feel the song is so good.


There's a lot of the 80s vibe in this song which is why it's so popular. Just listen to aha - Take me on and you'll see.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Aug 20, 2020)

Not addicted like I am to many rap songs though. Its just beautiful and a mastapeice.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 23, 2020)

Renny said:


> There's a lot of the 80s vibe in this song which is why it's so popular. Just listen to aha - Take me on and you'll see.



listened to this?






..well-made to me.


----------



## Renny (Aug 23, 2020)

GhorMaanas said:


> listened to this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! No, TFS.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 24, 2020)

*www.friendslikethese.band/
This is how you make an awesome video SONG during Lockdown


----------



## icebags (Sep 18, 2020)

-- English translation ---
Just give this song to the hopeless people 
Happiness or sadness are destined 
So don't torture yourself anymore
Just bring this song to people being confused
All the vicissitudes will stop outside the house
Let's say goodbye to the sadness from last night

La la la la la la la o a ba a ba ba
La la la la la la la o a ya a ya ya

Give this song to the broken hearts
My love falls apart every time i crush
Don't touch it anymore
Bring the song to the hypocrisies
Life is at a loss
Just learn it to grow

La la la la la la la o a ba a ba ba
La la la la la la la o a ya a ya ya

It's dawning, you're still sleepless all night 
Unwilling to let go of sweetheart
You live up to the wine in the glass
Human life is full of ups and downs
Not being a solitary slave
You don't live as a lonely ghost

La la la la la la la o a ba a ba ba
La la la la la la la o a ya a ya ya


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 19, 2020)

icebags said:


> -- English translation ---
> Just give this song to the hopeless people
> Happiness or sadness are destined
> So don't torture yourself anymore
> ...


Needs a english remake ( I say that even though I know translation of songs really don't do original the justice)


----------



## icebags (Sep 21, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Needs a english remake ( I say that even though I know translation of songs really don't do original the justice)


well, even if it's a popular song, i don't know of any english version is there. but if you sing, and are familiar with karaoke systems, you can try to make a cover yourself, with the music track here.
if you are not confident if english version can be made with enough justice, you can find your inspiration here.

best of luck.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Sep 21, 2020)

icebags said:


> but if you sing, and are familiar with karaoke systems, you can try to make a cover yourself, with the music track here.


Well, thanks for the links, though the problem is that singing and karaoke are both beyond my abilities (my karaoke knowledge? Just a shimchan episode I saw way before, tho I think its like singing to rythm with the lyrics scrolling). 



icebags said:


> if you are not confident if english version can be made with enough justice, you can find your inspiration here.


Wew.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 23, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Love this Trance, must for long drives



'recurring' is my all-time fav from bonobo. the 'contemplative' sound-vibes to it! had discovered it in a documentary yrs back, & listened to it during a monsoon trek; was totally apt for that setting!




icebags said:


> -- English translation ---
> Just give this song to the hopeless people
> Happiness or sadness are destined
> So don't torture yourself anymore
> ...



this is, *good*, both the music & the lyrics!


----------



## cute.bandar (Sep 28, 2020)

Anybody into Hindi indie scene ? I am just discovering some songs and they are amazing!  kartik rao, The local train


----------



## Desmond (Sep 28, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Needs a english remake ( I say that even though I know translation of songs really don't do original the justice)


Listen with subtitles lol. 

There are lots of videos on youtube for other songs that have both English and some local language translated subtitles.


----------



## icebags (Oct 1, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Well, thanks for the links, though the problem is that singing and karaoke are both beyond my abilities (my karaoke knowledge? Just a shimchan episode I saw way before, tho I think its like singing to rythm with the lyrics scrolling).
> 
> 
> Wew.


then i will give you 2 english emotional songs of my liking, hopefully you will like.

Botany Bay "Feel"





"Another Day In Paradise" - Remastered with added bass & harmonics, for a fuller listening experience.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Oct 3, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Listen with subtitles lol.


The problem is the creator disabled subtitles lol. 
Though I don't know I like the lyrics too much now, the song itself gives me a vibe of adventure and positivity (totally can be a sekiro song!) but the lyrics, esp. the last para, is like depressing, and suggesting the use of wine (and women!? ) to suppress ur thoughts justifying that humans are not meant to be solitary/lonely ghosts/slaves and thus should use these methods to relieve himself.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 3, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> The problem is the creator disabled subtitles lol.
> Though I don't know I like the lyrics too much now, the song itself gives me a vibe of adventure and positivity (totally can be a sekiro song!) but the lyrics, *esp. the last para, is like depressing, and suggesting the use of wine (and women!? ) to suppress ur thoughts justifying that humans are not meant to be solitary/lonely ghosts/slaves and thus should use these methods to relieve himself.*


Depends on a person's aim in life, as they say "The strongest man in the world is he who stands most alone".


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Oct 4, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Depends on a person's aim in life, as they say "The strongest man in the world is he who stands most alone".


Yeah, though I meant here, the song is surprising dark when you take the lyrics seriously, and well, the tone of taking help of drugs to relive ur tension doesn't seem ok to me.


----------



## icebags (Oct 4, 2020)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Yeah, though I meant here, the song is surprising dark when you take the lyrics seriously, and well, the tone of taking help of drugs to relive ur tension doesn't seem ok to me.


are you sure, you are not getting the opposite picture ? he is asking to take his song to the people who are down and taking alcohols (which some people do anayways). not like he is suggesting to take the drugs and alcohols.


----------



## snap (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 11, 2020)

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## snap (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Desmond (Nov 1, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


>


Now that's a band I haven't heard about in a long while. I used to like their other songs like When You Were Young, Read My Mind, Somebody Told Me, etc.

You listen to Indie rock?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 2, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Now that's a band I haven't heard about in a long while. I used to like their other songs like When You Were Young, Read My Mind, Somebody Told Me, etc.
> 
> You listen to Indie rock?


Not really I found this randomly and liked its video.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Desmond (Nov 18, 2020)

Vyom said:


>


Lol this song is a meme and this video has also become viral.

Edit:


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/HistoryMemes/comments/jniq00


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/DotA2/comments/johl2w


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Nov 18, 2020)

Vyom said:


>



Sadly he cant see all the memes made on him.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 18, 2020)

Does this count


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 18, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Does this count



Weird flex but ok xD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Nov 21, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Lol this song is a meme and this video has also become viral.


Yes, but it's addicted af!
Also, what did I watch this "drugs do" remix :'(


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 22, 2020)

Vyom said:


> Yes, but it's addicted af!
> Also, what did I watch this "drugs do" remix :'(


Now watch this too:


----------



## Vyom (Nov 22, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Now watch this too:


Please don't post such videos... lol.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 23, 2020)

Vyom said:


> Please don't post such videos... lol.


Gender equality  just kidding


----------



## nac (Nov 26, 2020)

Ever since I watch this performance






This is on my playlist.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Nov 26, 2020)

^U will like these also, as u have a similar music taste like mine

















^and this san holo-light remix is a classic example of how remixes are sometimes better than original song.






this one is in french.


----------



## dissel (Dec 5, 2020)

Question To All Music Enthuastics,

I'm looking for a Song name "The Lost Highways" - I found the song The Lost Highway by Bon Jovi on YouTube. That is not the one I'm looking.....Below is the video where the particular song played at 9 min position and at the end 20 min position, Here I first encountered this song - Please let me know if it is possible to found anywhere on Youtube.


----------



## aaruni (Dec 12, 2020)

Started listening to this on repeat while doing my homework. Its strangely effective.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 12, 2020)

aaruni said:


> Started listening to this on repeat while doing my *homework*.


You mean office work, right?


----------



## aaruni (Dec 12, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> You mean office work, right?



I mean class assignments for my M Sc.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 12, 2020)

aaruni said:


> I mean class assignments for my M Sc.


So college work, I thought you were working in some office.


----------



## aaruni (Dec 12, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> So college work, I thought you were working in some office.


I do a bit of both 

But my office playlist is more biased towards rock music.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 12, 2020)

aaruni said:


> I do a bit of both
> 
> But my office playlist is more biased towards rock music.


I thought office playlist would be more calming type.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## snap (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Jan 12, 2021)

icebags said:


> -- English translation ---
> Just give this song to the hopeless people
> Happiness or sadness are destined
> So don't torture yourself anymore
> ...


Video unavailable


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jan 12, 2021)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> Video unavailable



Found that song, (Gtranslate shows the name is same:- 【点歌的人】 演唱：海来阿木  ([Song-like person] Performance: Aki Kairai )


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 16, 2021)

Beyond incredible by Clapton


----------



## Desmond (Jan 17, 2021)

thetechfreak said:


> Beyond incredible by Clapton


Clapton is one of the gods of Guitar.


----------



## Abhinay Pasupuleti (Jan 21, 2021)

Pictures by System of a Down


----------



## Desmond (Jan 22, 2021)

Pranay Mokida said:


> Pictures by System of a Down



Banana, banana, banana, terracotta pie.

Woah. Now System of a down is not a band that gets features here very frequently.


----------



## Abhinay Pasupuleti (Jan 22, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> Banana, banana, banana, terracotta pie.
> 
> Woah. Now System of a down is not a band that gets features here very frequently.



I discovered this band in Spotify NU-Metal Genre and now SOAD is my favorite


----------



## Desmond (Jan 22, 2021)

Pranay Mokida said:


> I discovered this band in Spotify NU-Metal Genre and now SOAD is my favorite


You should listen to their classic albums like Toxicity, Mermerize and Hypnotize.


----------



## Abhinay Pasupuleti (Jan 22, 2021)

Yesss .... Listened to almost every album .. Lonely Day is my fav from Mezmerize .. And chop suey too ... Esp.Chop Suey lol jk

Other bands I listen to : Necrophaganist , Ministry , Papa Roach , Slip Knot , Limp Bizkit .


----------



## icebags (Feb 8, 2021)

Here is a funny song that became a recent hit, and became very popular among short video clip makers(chinese), with eng lyrics :







and few clips, for whoever finds it funny:



Spoiler


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 8, 2021)

One of the few performances other than the Prince one I actually enjoyed


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Mar 13, 2021)

Close to You - Dayglow


----------



## icebags (Mar 16, 2021)

2 Phút Hơn EDM remix is the craze.






approx subbed lyrics :



Spoiler



My hands are shaking
But you just pour it away
You don't respect me
Is when you don't run out of glasses
Drink a few more glasses
Because life's not always happy
Drink a few more bottles
Because I rarely see you again
This place is rotating
The world is revolving
Where are you?
Don't you know if you change your heart?
Don't say anything, let's drink
One two three four two three one
Looks like you said you're drunk
One two three four two three one
Looks like you said you love me
Let's drink! Drink
Let the sad story go away
Huong chi!
This time is seldom
Please keep happy like this time
The gaze given to me is still full
Holding a high cup of wine, we need to be drunk
Love thorny makes me emaciated
Lower the empty cup in your hand
If not of I'm more drunk
Today's troubles
All will be immediately forgotten
Forget thoughts flying to the clouds
Pillows saddle around my arms
Though fast drunk
Leave the moon rising in the trees
Keep memories and memories
Make us carefree no longer see the secret
Relax in consciousness
For my side, you won't waste any effort
Quiet until eyes close
Feeling the lipstick is still bitter
This foolish little more familiar
When you say
"I want to get drunk with you tonight"
One two three four two three one
Looks like you said you're drunk
One two three four two three one
Looks like you said you love me
Don't say anything, let's drink
Don't say anything, let's drink


----------



## Desmond (Mar 16, 2021)

icebags said:


> Here is a funny song that became a recent hit, and became very popular among short video clip makers(chinese), with eng lyrics :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This Chinese song has a very high meme potential too:






This is by some Chinese rapper. 

I find their syllables really funny.


----------



## rockfella (Mar 16, 2021)

I'm very impressed with youtube premium music. Got the Rs. 189 plan and 6 family members including me are on ad free youtube and dedicated youtube premium music app.

Addicted to this song these days:


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 18, 2021)

rockfella said:


> I'm very impressed with youtube premium music. Got the Rs. 189 plan and 6 family members including me are on ad free youtube and dedicated youtube premium music app.
> 
> Addicted to this song these days:


but i dont like the recommendations of youtube music and also the ui so i use spotify.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 18, 2021)

Yeah, Spotify FTW. At least it recommends me artists similar to the ones I listen to.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Mar 18, 2021)

...


----------



## rockfella (Mar 18, 2021)

pkkumarcool said:


> but i dont like the recommendations of youtube music and also the ui so i use spotify.


I am yet to find a song that's not there on yt premium and it has really impressed me. yt is simply very vast. UI/recommendations are secondary for me


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Apr 2, 2021)

I am currently loving this 



 ,really unexpected that a video game song can be my jam!


----------



## Desmond (Apr 2, 2021)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> really unexpected that a video game song can be my jam!


You are not alone


----------



## Neo (Apr 9, 2021)

Frank Ocean - Pyramids
Listened to this when high and it was a really good trip


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 14, 2021)

Epic song. No one can listen to it only once. Earphones recommended. Enjoy 

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Apr 17, 2021)

Finding hard to put this down. I guess ppl here might appreciate it even more
*



*


----------



## Desmond (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Desmond (Apr 21, 2021)

I heard this song for the first time when playing Dirt 2. Stuck to my head ever since.


----------



## Æsoteric Positron (Apr 21, 2021)

Desmond David said:


> I heard this song for the first time when playing Dirt 2. Stuck to my head ever since.


I always thought that excessive head nodding was just movie stereotype (like hexadecimal code for hacking) but this song brought my headphone to a really precarious position!


----------



## true_lies (May 5, 2021)

Been playing Borderlands 3 and the soundtrack is pretty great.


Spoiler: Some of my favorites


----------



## Desmond (May 7, 2021)

Æsoteric Positron said:


> I always thought that excessive head nodding was just movie stereotype (like hexadecimal code for hacking) but this song brought my headphone to a really precarious position!


You should see the metal live shows. You cannot stay still when the music starts playing. Back in 2012 I went to see Lamb of God live in Bangalore. There was a huge line outside the venue and soundcheck was going on inside the premises. When the soundcheck started, everyone in the line instinctively started nodding.


----------



## nac (May 15, 2021)




----------



## TheSloth (May 15, 2021)

nac said:


>


I loved this song in Vikings series! nice share! I loved it the moment it came in the series but it was not in English.


----------



## nac (May 16, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> I loved this song in Vikings series! nice share! I loved it the moment it came in the series but it was not in English.


There was English version in the series.


Spoiler: English version in the series



Harald and his brother sings in English after they kill a French family


----------



## TheSloth (May 16, 2021)

nac said:


> There was English version in the series.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: English version in the series
> ...


Yes I remember that! The feeling when I heard the same song in English first time ...


----------



## TheSloth (May 17, 2021)




----------



## nac (May 17, 2021)

Bumped into this when listening to ♪♪ My Mother Told Me ♪♪

*♪♪ Valhalla Calling ♪♪*


----------



## nac (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Desmond (Jul 27, 2021)

There is something really catchy about the intro of this composition.






Been stuck to my head for the last few days. Especially the following synth rendition of this:


----------



## kaz (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## nac (Aug 27, 2021)

I don't know if I had heard this song before, it's been 5yrs since it's release. Recently watched the movie, I really like this song.


----------



## cute.bandar (Sep 19, 2021)

wait for it.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 20, 2021)

cute.bandar said:


> wait for it.


he has several good songs! Check them all out.


----------



## Vordus (Oct 16, 2021)

From the new Haiduk album _Diabolica_


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## khalil1210 (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## riya.infinitygrl (Nov 3, 2021)

I am addicted to the "Future" song by _Red Velvet _


----------



## Desmond (Nov 3, 2021)

saintmode said:


>


Lol. I know this song from the intro of the movie Fear And Loathing In Las Vegas.


----------



## K_akash_i (Nov 3, 2021)

saintmode said:


>






  hearing that og english version reminded me of something: this seems like a legit copy


----------



## K_akash_i (Nov 3, 2021)

been listening this for a few days


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## khalil1210 (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 3, 2021)

Did anyone watch dune ? It's soundtrack is stuck in my head since a week


----------



## Desmond (Nov 3, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Did anyone watch dune ? It's soundtrack is stuck in my head since a week


Yeah, I liked the adaptation of the book. It's very similar to how I imagined the setting to look and feel like, including the visuals and the sounds. The only issue I have is some of the missing plot points and relatively fast pacing of the story.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 3, 2021)

Pranay Mokida said:


>


Lol my dad was playing this on the stereo last week when I went home.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 3, 2021)

Desmond said:


> Yeah, I liked the adaptation of the book. It's very similar to how I imagined the setting to look and feel like, including the visuals and the sounds. The only issue I have is some of the missing plot points and relatively fast pacing of the story.


Thats true, this should have been the modern LOTR with 3 hours of movie a piece. It felt rushed, all modern movies feel rushed.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 3, 2021)

I think the movie will be a trilogy because the book is also divided into three parts. Personally I think the movie should have ended when the Harkonnens attack the city with the Sardaukar and the plot was a bit more fleshed out in between. The Baron Harkonnen is not shown to be too scary while in the book he's so cunning and scheming that he could rival his own mentat. Same for the Sardaukar, they were severely nerfed to make the heroes look cool, when in the book everyone s***s themselves over the Sardaukar because nobody can defeat them, except the Fremen.

I think the story would have been more impactful if the characters were a bit more fleshed out.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 3, 2021)

@Desmond How would you rate movie adaptation of Dune compared to LOTR? For reference, I saw LOTR movies first & then read the novel & found it to be much better not to mention they kind of boosted the character of Aragorn vis-a-vis Gandalf especially in last part(in one scene they actually reversed the scenario where Gandalf was the one who suggested to attack Black gates of Mordor as a distraction while in movie it was switched to Aragorn making the suggestion).

P.S. Still I don't regret watching the movies first as special effects & acting alone were worth it.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 3, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> How would you rate movie adaptation of Dune compared to LOTR?


No comparison. The LOTR movie is way above Dune. The good thing about the LOTR movie (I haven't read the books) is that the pacing is just right and all characters are well established and story events progress in a way that makes sense.

I don't have an issue with movies changing the narrative from the books. The issue I have with Dune is in it's implementation. The pacing is a bit too fast, as in events occur before main characters are properly established. For example, we don't know much about Rabban and Baron Harkonnen other than them being evil and that they hate the Atreides. So, the only thing we can infer is that they attack Arakeen simply to destroy the Atreides bloodline. I don't think this is a strong enough motivation. In the book, the Baron Harkonnen has an elaborate plan on not only destroying the Atreides, but also to put his nephew, how is not mentioned in the movie, on the throne as a new Emperor, in fact he's been grooming his nephew for exactly this for most of the book.

Similarly, when the Sardaukar are introduced, it's in a scene that makes no sense and tells nothing about what they are capable of or what their motivations are. Literally no difference between the Harkonnen troops and them.

How the spacing guild "folds space-time" to travel faster than light is also not shown. One moment they are on Caladan and in another scene they are exiting the guild ship to land on Arrakis. Imagine not showing how ships travel in hyperspace in Star Wars.

Now, all of this makes sense in the way that the movie is mostly focusing on Paul while the books told the story from the point of view of other characters as well. But still it makes important characters such as the Baron and other bad guys just two-dimensional cardboard cutouts. Plus I think some more details should have been shown.

I could rant more, but this post has already gone way off-topic.


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Nov 6, 2021)

Desmond said:


> Lol my dad was playing this on the stereo last week when I went home.


edgy dad indeed


----------



## Desmond (Nov 6, 2021)

saintmode said:


> edgy dad indeed


Yeah, I didn't know my dad knew who CCR were. He usually plays ghazals and stuff. Though he also plays Beatles and Elvis as well sometimes.


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Nov 7, 2021)

Desmond said:


> Yeah, I didn't know my dad knew who CCR were. He usually plays ghazals and stuff. Though he also plays Beatles and Elvis as well sometimes.


Is your family from abroad or something? Usually a dad listening to english music made me think that ....
and the name .. "Desmond"


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 7, 2021)

saintmode said:


> Is your family from abroad or something? Usually a dad listening to english music made me think that ....
> and the name .. "Desmond"


 @Desmond maybe destiny telling you to move abroad on a foreign assignment.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 8, 2021)

I love this song from LOTR series.







Did you know that Ed Sheeran keeps his Albums as Math symbols 

+ (2011)
x (2014)
+ (2017)
= (2021)

Pretty unique


----------



## Desmond (Nov 8, 2021)

saintmode said:


> Is your family from abroad or something?


No. I know a lot of other Indians who also listen to classic rock.


whitestar_999 said:


> @Desmond maybe destiny telling you to move abroad on a foreign assignment.


Lol. Need luck for that.


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Desmond (Nov 12, 2021)

saintmode said:


>


Is this industrial rock or hardcore punk? The vocals kinda remind me of Dead Kennedys.


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Nov 15, 2021)

ummm ... idk much music terminology


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Desmond (Nov 15, 2021)

saintmode said:


> ummm ... idk much music terminology


*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lard_(band)


> *Lard* is an American hardcore punk/industrial band founded in 1988 as a side project by Jello Biafra (vocals; formerly of Dead Kennedys)



Lol. I got it right on all three counts.


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Nov 15, 2021)

now i feel that learning to play instruments will make you more aware of music ...


----------



## Desmond (Nov 15, 2021)

saintmode said:


> now i feel that learning to play instruments will make you more aware of music ...


This has nothing to do with instruments, I just know this by listening to a lot of different styles.

Industrial music: Nine Inch Nails, Ministry, KMFDM, Rammstein, Front Line Assembly, etc. though technically none of these are pure Industrial music, but a fusion of Industrial with rock/metal.

Hardcore punk: Minor Threat, Dead Kennedys, The Damned, Rise Against, etc. though some of these are not technically hard core.

That track sounded similar to these so I made a calculated guess.


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## icebags (Nov 20, 2021)

Pranay Mokida said:


>





Desmond said:


> Lol my dad was playing this on the stereo last week when I went home.



this is among the types of songs that goes well vinyls. becomes so lively.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 23, 2021)

This whole album is actually great, so many good catchy tracks.



icebags said:


> this is among the types of songs that goes well vinyls. becomes so lively.


My uncle has vinyl of a lot of classic albums: Pink Floyd - Dark Side Of The Moon, Dire Straits - Communique, etc.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 23, 2021)

pranayesse said:


>


I liked Helicopter a lot.


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Nov 24, 2021)

HEADBANGING!


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## icebags (Dec 5, 2021)

Desmond said:


> My uncle has vinyl of a lot of classic albums: Pink Floyd - Dark Side Of The Moon, Dire Straits - Communique, etc.


to tell, do you ever dream of having a turntable system ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Desmond (Dec 8, 2021)

I've been thinking of getting into JJBA, where should I start from? There are so many seasons and everyone says to watch a different season.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 8, 2021)

icebags said:


> to tell, do you ever dream of having a turntable system ?


I hardly have much space in my apartment to keep it. Besides I'm not as big of an enthusiast as some others in my family.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 8, 2021)

Desmond said:


> I've been thinking of getting into JJBA, where should I start from? There are so many seasons and everyone says to watch a different season.


Start from start i.e. Phantom Blood.

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_JoJo's_Bizarre_Adventure_(TV_series)_episodes


----------



## Desmond (Dec 9, 2021)

This song from 1978 was way ahead of it's time








SaiyanGoku said:


> Start from start i.e. Phantom Blood.
> 
> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_JoJo's_Bizarre_Adventure_(TV_series)_episodes


Are all seasons available on any OTT services?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 9, 2021)

Desmond said:


> This song from 1978 was way ahead of it's time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*www.netflix.com/in/title/80179831
Not sure if Netflix has censored or cut any episode.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 11, 2021)

QwertyManiac said:


> Orbital - Halcyon and On and On


Oddly, it's still this one.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 11, 2021)

QwertyManiac said:


> Oddly, it's still this one.


Wow. You've come here after a really long time.
I wonder how did you remember about the forum again?


----------



## Deleted member 345628 (Dec 29, 2021)

Liked Pink Floyd Albums ..... @Desmond  I really liked the concept of - tracks from same album are continued from the previous one .

Any similar Artists you think i'd like?


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 29, 2021)

^I think Linkin Park has some album like this. And also the Weeknd song I Feel It Coming which ends with Starboy initial music.


----------



## a_medico (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Desmond (Jan 1, 2022)

pranayesse said:


> Liked Pink Floyd Albums ..... @Desmond  I really liked the concept of - tracks from same album are continued from the previous one .
> 
> Any similar Artists you think i'd like?


Which albums you listened?


----------



## Desmond (Jan 10, 2022)

Stuck in my head right now


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Desmond (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## RumbaMon19 (Feb 18, 2022)

I dont know where i have heard this but brings some unknown memories. Heck it popped in my feed


----------



## Desmond (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 15, 2022)

The source of this song is inspiring


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 16, 2022)

^everyone in bengal seems to be making a pretty big deal out of this song even though its strictly average (a conservative assessment-actual would be far worse).


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Mar 16, 2022)

TBH, We are getting to see this every year. First Renu Mondal, then baba ka dhaba and now this guy. A guy rises from floor to top, which is good, but gets egoistic and is not able to make proper use of fame. He gets only short span attention and then disappears. 

That baba ka dhaba had to return to thela, due stress became a drunkard and was even admitted to hospital once. 

Bhuban badyakar, had a road accident. Now he is recording his second song. Let's hope he does not suffer like the other two. 

Ego kills basically.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Mar 19, 2022)

coke studio Pakistan is better than Indian one.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Zangetsu (May 31, 2022)

Came across Sleepwalking album.

Mind blown with background music.

Check yourself.....Love Retro  if you have Studio Quality Headphones the better.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 1, 2022)

i quite like her work and have been listening to many of her tracks for a while now.Among others,"automatic call" is one of my favourites.

I have developed an immense liking for this genre of music called "Retrowave"- artists like midnight,fm84,Nina,Robert parker etc have done a really amazing job and produced such a wide array of fabulous tracks that have an extremely joyful,upbeat feel and evoke a beautiful sense of nostalgia for the past.

These performers and musicians involved with the retrowave movement are remarkably talented and make such great music but unfortunately they hardly receive much recognition for their stellar work.

Here are some of the tracks that i have been listening to quite frequently of late:

Delorean- FM 84

Outatime- FM 84

Anyone but you- Particle house


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 2, 2022)

^^Yup, a.k.a SynthWave/SynthPop/Chillwave/RetroWave  

All of the songs are Happy Mood theme which will make Sad person feel happy 

I'm sold for *Beyond Memory (Extended Version)*, Have listened to it 10 times since yesterday


----------



## Vordus (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## icebags (Jun 15, 2022)

Fly Away on the Wings of the Wind - Borodin ​sentimental music with resonating voice is awesome.









RumbaMon19 said:


> coke studio Pakistan is better than Indian one.


true.


----------



## nac (Jun 28, 2022)

*Kana Yaari*





I watched this wedding dance video last week, I liked this one a lot and it's been playing a lot since.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 29, 2022)

From the movie ANEK


----------



## a_medico (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## a_medico (Aug 6, 2022)

Nice song. The drop is lit as well!


----------



## Desmond (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## nac (Sep 3, 2022)

*Kanja Poo*


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## true_lies (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 23, 2022)

Can't get this outta my Head


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Desmond (Nov 7, 2022)

Been listening to this a lot - 




Warning: Post Black Metal


----------

